# Stuttgart21



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2010)

Thema wurde hier ausgelagert


----------



## nyso (1. Oktober 2010)

*Suttgart21*

Nach dem was jetzt in Stuttgart passiert ist, sollten sämtliche Politiker schleunigst zurücktreten.
Sonst kommt das Volk sie bald holen!

BTW: Unsere Regierung hat gestern ihre rechtliche Legitimität verloren, eigentlich sind sie keine Politiker mehr, sondern Privatmenschen.
Aber da unser Grundgesetz offenbar eh nichts mehr wert ist.....


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



nyso schrieb:


> Nach dem was jetzt in Stuttgart passiert ist, sollten sämtliche Politiker schleunigst zurücktreten.
> Sonst kommt das Volk sie bald holen!
> 
> BTW: Unsere Regierung hat gestern ihre rechtliche Legitimität verloren, eigentlich sind sie keine Politiker mehr, sondern Privatmenschen.
> Aber da unser Grundgesetz offenbar eh nichts mehr wert ist.....



Das kann man auch ganz anders sehen. 

Bei mir haben sie gerade deutlich in Wert gewonnen. Dafür ist mein Gräuel gegen Stuttgarter gerade größer geworden als es für einen Badener eigentlich normal ist. 

Einfach nur dämlich was die da abziehen. Nicht nur dass sie die Hand beissen, die sie lange Zeit gefüttert hat (Selbst wenn man kein Freund der Partei ist, muss man einfach mal einsehen, dass der Süden ohne Schwarz niemals einen derartigen Wohlstand erlebt hätte). Nein. Sie ziehen noch ihre Kinder als menschliche Schutzschilde mit rein (deren Zukunft sie nebenbei auch noch zu verbauen suchen. Schliesslich wäre der neue Bahnhof eine große Investition in Selbige), sorgen dafür das unnötig Steuergelder für Polizeigroßaufgebote verschwendet werden müssen und dank ihnen gewinnen jetzt auch noch Autonome Kräfte die Überhand. 

Abgesehen davon, sollte man sich Folgendes fragen: Warum erst jetzt? Die Pläne lagen bereits seit der Rot-Grünen Regierungszeit vor (ironischerweise war die SPD da noch pro Stuttgart 21) und bis vor Kurzem hat es Niemanden auch nur annähernd interessiert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sie gerade deutlich in Wert gewonnen. Dafür ist mein Gräuel gegen Stuttgarter gerade größer geworden als es für einen Badener eigentlich normal ist.


Wenn du nicht mal weisst das Stuttgart nie zu Baden gehörte sondern zu württemberg, dann solltest du hier mal ganz schnell still sein! 
Und jetzt sag mir doch mal was wir als BWler, explizit Schwaben an dem rotz haben sollen? Milliarden verbuttert und sonst? Überall wird gespart, sogar an der Bildung, aber für sowas sitzen die Flocken plötzlich locker... Da frag ich mich aus welchem Labor man unsere Politiker freigelassen hat


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Einfach nur dämlich was die da abziehen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Illegales blockieren wird vorallem auch noch als friedlich hingestellt. Wer soetwas macht, demonstriert unter Garantie nicht  friedlich und darauf ist soetwas nur die angemessene Reaktion.
Zumal die schlimmsten sowieso die sind, welche jetzt Kinder  instrumentalisieren, nur um möglichst medienträchtige Bilder für einen  zweifelhaften und schmutzigen Kampf gegen Stuttgart 21 sammeln zu  können.

Eine Demonstration, die nicht stattfand - Politically Incorrect

Es wird dringend Zeit das es in Reihen der CDU/CSU wieder Personen vom Schlage eines Franz Josef Strauß (und Gerhard Löwenthal) gibt, dann würde solch ein Linker "Klingelstreich" gar nicht erst so weit kommen(und die Partei wäre für mich wieder wählbar).

Hinzu kommt, das es sich dabei ja auch mit um das Kernstück einer europäischen Hochgeschwindigkeitstrasse, von Paris über Süddeutschland bis nach Budapest handelt.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> und bis vor Kurzem hat es Niemanden auch nur annähernd interessiert.


Das ist ja wohl mit das seltsamste an der Sache. Ein seit fast seit 10 Jahren beschlossenes Projekt wird erst jetzt bestreikt. Die Leute legen eine Geschwindigkeit an den Tag...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Schliesslich wäre der neue Bahnhof eine große Investition in Selbige



"große Investition" trifft es sicherlich, "sinnvolle Investition" dagegen nicht. Das Projekt stammt aus einer Zeit, als es Geld noch umsonst bei der Bank gab und öffentliches auftreten wichtiger war, als finanzieller Nutzen. Weder die Bahn noch das Land noch der Bund haben das Geld übrig für oder einen angemessenen Nutzen aus der Umsetzung des Projektes.

In einem muss ich dir aber Recht geben: Genau das ist seit einem halben Jahrzehnt bekannt. Man kann nichtmal behaupten, dass es versteckt wurde - im Gegenteil, die Bahn war mächtig stolz drauf und hat die "tollen" Pläne rumgezeigt, Gegner des Projektes haben von Anfang an auf den wahnwitzigen Preis hingewiesen. Aber 95% von denen, die in diesem Sommerloch die Straße für sich entdeckt haben, hat es nicht die Bohne interessiert. (interessanterweise aber auch die Politiker nicht, die haben sich sogar dazu verpflichten lassen, einen immer größeren Teil der Kosten aus dem Steuersäckel zu bezahlen. Verschwörungstheoretiker vor...)


----------



## nyso (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



17&4 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Illegales blockieren wird vorallem auch noch als friedlich hingestellt. Wer soetwas macht, demonstriert unter Garantie nicht  friedlich und darauf ist soetwas nur die angemessene Reaktion.
> Zumal die schlimmsten sowieso die sind, welche jetzt Kinder  instrumentalisieren, nur um möglichst medienträchtige Bilder für einen  zweifelhaften und schmutzigen Kampf gegen Stuttgart 21 sammeln zu  können.




Wie schön wenn man einfach das Nachplappern kann, was andere so denken, dann kann man sich das selberdenken offenbar sparen

Gestern war eine Kinderdemo in dem Park, die war Zugelassen, jeder wusste es! Es waren über 200 Kinder da, als Mindestzahl. Und da geht dann die Polizei mit Wasserwerfern, berittenen Polizisten, Reizgas vor???

Die Leute, darunter übrigens auch sehr viele alte Leute, die noch den 2. WK erlebt haben, haben sich auf die Wege gesetzt und haben sich mit Planen gegen die Wasserwerfer geschützt. Und diese Polizisten haben da einfach Reizgas druntergesprüht!

Es gibt mindestens 9 gebrochene Nasen, zwei Leute mussten reanimiert werden, ein Mann hat sein Augenlicht verloren, tausende an den Augen verletzt durch das Reizgas, ein 8jähriger mit gebrochenem Arm USW!!!!

Wir leben immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat, da darf das nicht passieren!

Das ganze wurde ja mit geworfenen Pflastersteinen etc. begründet, im Nachhinein heißt es Pfandflaschen und Kastanien. 
Ein Staat hat so nicht gegen seine Bevölkerung vorzugehen, ganz einfach!




> Es wird dringend Zeit das es in Reihen der CDU/CSU wieder Personen vom Schlage eines Franz Josef Strauß (und Gerhard Löwenthal) gibt, dann würde solch ein Linker "Klingelstreich" gar nicht erst so weit kommen(und die Partei wäre für mich wieder wählbar).


Klar, damit Israel wieder am Parlament vorbei Panzer etc. geschenkt werden? Strauß mag zwar Bayern aufgebaut haben, ein Arsch war er trotzdem!



> Das ist ja wohl mit das seltsamste an der Sache. Ein seit fast seit 10 Jahren beschlossenes Projekt wird erst jetzt bestreikt. Die Leute legen eine Geschwindigkeit an den Tag...


Die könnten das auch vor 30 Jahren beschlossen haben, wenn das nach einer Abstimmung, bei der keine Bürger, Presse dabei waren in irgendwelchen Akten verschwindet, einmal im viel zu Umständlichen Amtsboten veröffentlicht wird, dann bekommt das schlicht keiner mit. 
Erst jetzt wird aber das ganze Ausmaß bekannt, wie viel das wirklich kosten wird usw!


----------



## steinschock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*

Wer bei so einem vorgehen noch Verständnis hat ist noch schlimmer wie das recht vermummte Pack.

Auch Polizei genannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie schön wenn man einfach das Nachplappern kann, was andere so denken, dann kann man sich das selberdenken offenbar sparen



Beleidigungen bitte für sich behalten




> Es gibt mindestens 9 gebrochene Nasen, zwei Leute mussten reanimiert werden, ein Mann hat sein Augenlicht verloren, tausende an den Augen verletzt durch das Reizgas, ein 8jähriger mit gebrochenem Arm USW!!!!
> 
> Wir leben immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat, da darf das nicht passieren!



Passiert aber alle naslang. Die einzige Unterschied ist, dass es diesmal auch die Bevölkerungsschichten trifft, die sonst immer der Meinung sind, dass es die "linken Randalierer" verdient haben.



> Die könnten das auch vor 30 Jahren beschlossen haben, wenn das nach einer Abstimmung, bei der keine Bürger, Presse dabei waren in irgendwelchen Akten verschwindet, einmal im viel zu Umständlichen Amtsboten veröffentlicht wird, dann bekommt das schlicht keiner mit.
> Erst jetzt wird aber das ganze Ausmaß bekannt, wie viel das wirklich kosten wird usw!



Also ich leb am anderen Ende von Deutschland, suche nicht regelmäßig nach "großes Bauprojekt in deutscher Innenstadt" und habe schon Mitte des Jahrzehnts den Kopf über diese Pläne geschüttelt und den Gegnern recht gegeben.
Da ich quasi nichts mache müssen die anderen wohl was falsch machen, die jetzt überrascht werden.
Imho ähnliche Situation wie bei der Waldschlößchenbrücke: Natürlich präsentieren einem die verantwortlichen nur die schöne Seite und 99,9% der Leute, die es hören verwenden exakt 0 Sekunden ihrer wertvollen Hirnkapazität darauf, nach dem Haken zu suchen, der so merkwürdig abwesend erscheint. Die anderen 0,1% werde als linke Spinder/Fortschrittsgegner/... ignoriert.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Meine Frau hat lange bei der Bahn gearbeitet, insbesondere auch bei der "Kostenabteilung" und hat dort immer noch Kontakte. Daher kann ich sagen, das die Bahn das meiste Geld selbst aufwendet und NICHT der Bund. 

Des Weiteren bin ich FÜR den Bau, ebenso, wie ich als Hesse für den Flughafenausbau in Frankfurt war/bin, da es eine riesige Investition für Arbeit ist. 

Wer Angst um die Natur hat: Sämtliche Bäume, die dort gerodet werden, MÜSSEN wieder angepflanzt werden. Klar, es sind dann jüngere Bäume, aber es sind Bäume.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

klar, als bewohner eines anderen Bundeslandes kann es euch je ziemlich wurscht sein, aber mich als bewohner BWs, des früheren Württembergs, geht es enorm gegen den strich und ich würde die politiker die das durchsezten wollen sofort lebenslänglich hinter gitter sperren, wenn nicht noch härteres!


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Und wieso? Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was so schlimm am Umbau ist?!


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

was so schlimm daran ist?
-Er verschlingt immense summen von Geld
- Bringt rein gar nichts

Also dieses Geld wäre für jeden scheiss besser ausgegeben als für so etwas. Und ich finde, dies ist ein musterbeispiel an dem man wieder sieht, wie extrem gut  unsere politik am volk vorbei regiert, und einen feuchten furz auf uns steuerzahler gibt, soange die politiker ihre millionen in ihre taschen scheffeln können -.-


----------



## tickymick (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Bei den Plänen der Politiker wird der jetztige Bahnhof komplett abgerissen. Der Bahnhof hat aber ne lange Geschichte und für die Stuttgarter ist es halt ihr Kulturerbe.
Außerdem, ist euch klar wieviel Geld das verschlingt? Das kann man auch sinnvoller verwenden, zumal mir nicht klar ist was am jetztigen Bahnhof schlecht ist.

/da war einer schneller. Als Bewohner Württembergs seh ich das genauso wie CPU-GPU.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

@malkav:

Laut Wiki enthält der Finanzierungsvertrag 1,81 Milliarden von der Bahn (weche zudem größtenteils aus einem Verkauf der freiwerdenden Grundstücke gedeckt werden können) und 3,16 Milliarden von Bund, Ländern und Flughafen (Beitrag letzteren ist sehr gering).
Wer den Rest zahlt bleibt natürlich abzuwarten, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass unsere Wirtschaftsfeindliche Regierung die geschätzten Mehrkoste von 1-3 Milliarden auf die Bahn abwälzt.


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Ich meine, ich bin ja nichtmal gegen den Bahnhof. Dafür habe ich mich noch viel zu wenig damit beschäftigt. Es war mir bis vorgestern recht egal, dann gabs im Internet, bei den freien Medien die Warnungen, dass die Polizei zu tausenden anrückt, um Bäume zu fällen. Dazu gab es dann noch Live-Videos. 
Also gleich mal angemacht und die Live-Videos geguckt.
Und was soll ich sagen? Ich war über die Polizeigewalt, die ich da gesehen habe, absolut geschockt! Die Polizisten gingen mit Schlägen und Tritten gegen Alte, Kranke und Kinder vor, und da ist bei mir endgültig Schluss. Das kann ich dem Staat nicht verzeihen.

Zumal unsere Regierung mit diesem Vorgehen wie gesagt laut Grundgesetz ihre Legitimation verloren hat.


----------



## FatBoo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Ich verstehe die Gegner des Projekts zwar, aber die sind ziemlich dämlich!

Das Projekt wird schon seit etlichen Jahren geplant und jetzt, wo die Baumaßnahmen beginnen, fällt es denen ein, sie könnten dagegen protestieren.
Mal wieder Jahre zu spät und sich dann wundern, dass man aus den Verträgen nicht einfach so raus kommt. Bevor man dann fast den Betrag an Strafen zahlen muss, wie zur Fertigstellung nötig wären, baut man das Ding halt zu Ende.

So ist es halt, wenn man Jahre (!!) zu spät kommt.


----------



## faibel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Bitte erst informieren!
Die Bemühungen den Bau dieses Prestigeobjekts zu verhindert gibt es schon länger ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich bin ja nichtmal gegen den Bahnhof. Dafür habe ich mich noch viel zu wenig damit beschäftigt. Es war mir bis vorgestern recht egal, dann gabs im Internet, bei den freien Medien die Warnungen, dass die Polizei zu tausenden anrückt, um Bäume zu fällen. Dazu gab es dann noch Live-Videos.
> Also gleich mal angemacht und die Live-Videos geguckt.
> Und was soll ich sagen? Ich war über die Polizeigewalt, die ich da gesehen habe, absolut geschockt! Die Polizisten gingen mit Schlägen und Tritten gegen Alte, Kranke und Kinder vor, und da ist bei mir endgültig Schluss. Das kann ich dem Staat nicht verzeihen.
> 
> Zumal unsere Regierung mit diesem Vorgehen wie gesagt laut Grundgesetz ihre Legitimation verloren hat.



Wie gesagt: Dieses Vorgehen der Polizei ist mitlerweile bundesweit traurige Realität bei einer Vielzahl von Demonstrationen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es diesmal nicht nur Leute trifft, die friedlich sind, sondern Leute, die friedlich sind und auch so aussehen, als könnten sie keiner Fliege was zu leide tun. Da "Aussehen" aber ohnehin keine Legitimation für derartige Handlungen sein kann, ist das Niederknüppeln von Stuttgart21-Protestlern imho genau das gleiche, wie das Niederknüppeln von G8-Demonstranten, Castorgegnern,...

Dass das jetzt die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit bekommt (zumindest kurzfristig) zeigt eigentlich nur, wie voreingenommen unsere Medien und unsere Gesellschaft ist, wie scheiß egal es weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung ist, wenn andere misshandelt werden.


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass das jetzt die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit bekommt (zumindest kurzfristig) zeigt eigentlich nur, wie voreingenommen unsere Medien und unsere Gesellschaft ist, wie scheiß egal es weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung ist, wenn andere misshandelt werden.



Würde ich so jetzt nicht sagen. Die Medien berichten einfach kaum darüber, und wenn dann verbreiten sie Lügen.
Selbst jetzt, wo zehntausende es Live gesehen haben lügen sie noch. Die Demonstranten waren die ganze Zeit friedlich, bis auf ein paar PET-Flachen und Kastanien zu werfen. Nur die Polizei rückte von Anfang an mit äußerster Brutalität vor.
Und was sagen die Medien? Ja, die Polizei hat übertrieben, aber die Demonstranten waren gewaltbereit, viele Polizisten waren von der Gewaltbereitschaft geschockt etc. Das läuft im Radio rauf und runter! 
Das kein einziger Polizist verletzt wurde, dafür aber tausende friedlich demonstrierende, wird wohl vergessen.

Über die Castortransporte wird auch nur berichtet, das wieder einer ist, das Leute dagegen gewaltbereit demonstrieren, und das die Polizei diese Störenfriede beseitigen muss.

Die meisten Deutschen wissen es einfach nicht! Dank unserer Medien, die absolut einseitig berichten.


Edit: Grad gefunden

Hier  der Brief des Eisenbahn-Bundeamtes Stuttgart vom 30.9.2010 an die DB  Projektbau GmbH Stuttgart wegen der naturschutzrechtlichen  Nebenbestimmungen die das S21 Projekt betreffen. 

"_Im  Zusammenhang mit den bevostehenden Baumfällarbeiten im Schlosspark  weise ich darauf hin, dass Sie mit den Baumfällarbeiten nicht beginnen  dürfen, bevor diese konkreten Ausführungsunterlagen, zumindest für die  unmittelbar auszuführenden landschaftspflegerischen Massnahmen, dem  Eisenbahn-Bundesamt vorgelegt wurden, da ansonsten Konflikte mit dem  Naturschutz im Zuge der Projektverwirklichung nicht ausreichend  beuerteilt werden können._"

Hier weiterlesen:  Alles Schall und Rauch: Schreiben des Eisenbahn-Bundesamt http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspo...en-des-eisenbahn-bundesamt.html#ixzz11DHza03R​


Die Herrn Politiker, die die Baumfällung angeordnet haben, sowie die Baumfäller und die sie schützenden Polizisten haben also wissentlich das Gesetz gebrochen!


Und hier für alle Befürworter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAkkjWgbDvQ


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Das Verhalten der Landesregierung zeigt sehr schön den Charakter der repräsentativen Demokratie in Deutschland. Politiker, die nicht an ihre Wahlversprechen und nicht an die Meinung der Menschen gebunden sind, entscheiden über die Köpfe der Bürger hinweg. Ein Trauerspiel. Glücklicherweise ist nächstes Jahr Landtagswahl, also können die Menschen zumindest indirekt ihre Meinung über Stuttgart21 ausdrücken, aber auch eine Landtagswahl als eine Art Volksabstimmnug ist suboptimal.


----------



## FatBoo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



faibel schrieb:


> Bitte erst informieren!
> Die Bemühungen den Bau dieses Prestigeobjekts zu verhindert gibt es schon länger ....



Anscheinend nicht lange genug! Wenn man erst dann anfängt sich in großem Stil dagegen zu wehren, wenn alles schon eingeleitet ist, dann hat man nun mal "verschissen".

Hätten sich bei Projektbeginn die Leute in dem Umfang wie jetzt dagegen gewehrt, wäre es nie so weit gekommen.


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Zu Projektbeginn war noch gar nicht wirklich klar, was da passiert. Zumindest nicht diese Kosten!

Die Übrigens der Steuerzahler trägt, nicht die Bahn. Solltest du dir das von mir verlinkte Video nicht angeguckt haben, mach es einfach mal

Außerdem, wer geht denn auf die Straße, weil in 10 Jahren was passieren wird? Wohl kaum einer.
Die Bewegung nimmt erst fahrt auf, wenn das Projekt wirklich greifbar wird.
So ist das nunmal, so ist es immer, und so ist nunmal fast jeder Mensch.


Außerdem richtet sich der Protest schon lange nicht mehr nur gegen den Bahnhof, sondern inzwischen gehen die Leute gegen die Regierung auf die Straße, nicht gegen S21.


----------



## philipps (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Mal ein paar punkte von mir:

1. Man muss aber auch sehen, dass es in den letzten Jahren zig bemühungen gegeben hat dieses Projekt zu stoppen und ALLE wurden vor Gericht entschieden und abgewießen. Wenn halt alle rechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft sind muss man es halt mal dabei belassen können.

2. Ist das ein europäisches Projekt, auch von der EU beschlossen und dort von der deutschen Regierung zugesagt. Wenn wir jetzt aussteigen und unser Wort nicht halten, dann steht morgen Grichenland vor der Tür und sagt sie können die Einsparungen auch net schaffen.......

3. Ist das meiste Geld davon nur für Investitionen in der Schiene zu verwenden. 700 mio. vielleicht könnten man anderst verwenden, aber dazu müsste man wissen aus welchem Topf das kommt UND das weis keiner. Mit Topf mein ich, aus welchem ressort.

4. Wer behauptet, dass der ganze Bahnhof abgerissen wird hat keine Ahnung.

5. Die Kosten sind schon enorm, aber dafür bekomm ich einen neuen Bahnhof, der die nächsten 100 Jahre hält, minimum. Die Parkfläche wird verdoppelt, beachtet aber auch keiner!! Und noch zig andere Sachen.

6. Wer von denen die dagegen sind will denn nicht mit dem ICE von Stuttgart aus fahren????? 
Denn die ICE Strecke ist damals nur gebaut worden, weil zugesagt wurde einen Durchgangsbahnhof in Stuttgart zu bauen.

Gruß von einem BWler


----------



## nyso (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



philipps schrieb:


> 1. Man muss aber auch sehen, dass es in den letzten Jahren zig bemühungen gegeben hat dieses Projekt zu stoppen und ALLE wurden vor Gericht entschieden und abgewießen. Wenn halt alle rechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft sind muss man es halt mal dabei belassen können.



Als würden die Gerichte im Interesse der Demonstranten aussagen Die Zeiten sind vorbei, als Gerichte noch wirklich unabhängig waren.



> 2. Ist das ein europäisches Projekt, auch von der EU beschlossen und dort von der deutschen Regierung zugesagt. Wenn wir jetzt aussteigen und unser Wort nicht halten, dann steht morgen Grichenland vor der Tür und sagt sie können die Einsparungen auch net schaffen.......



Werden sie eh nicht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte^^

ABER, wer finanziert denn die EU? Oder Griechenland?
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir uns da einen kleinen Fehler leisten können



> 3. Ist das meiste Geld davon nur für Investitionen in der Schiene zu verwenden. 700 mio. vielleicht könnten man anderst verwenden, aber dazu müsste man wissen aus welchem Topf das kommt UND das weis keiner. Mit Topf mein ich, aus welchem ressort.



Das Geld ist einfach Sinnlos rausgeschmissen. Der Bahnhof wird viele Probleme schaffen, mehr als er lösen wird. Auch wurde das Projekt 21 in mehreren anderen deutschen Großstädten abgewiesen, wegen Unrealisierbarkeit. 1994 sogar in Stuttgart, da gab es das erst mal die Idee. Und keiner wollte es verantworten.
Diese locker 10 Milliarden Euro sähe ich lieber in der Bildung investiert. Das bringt Dt. sicher mehr als ein Bahnhofsneubau, wenn der alte eigentlich noch vollkommen ausreicht, den neuen das Volk nicht will, und das ganze Ding eigentlich nur noch ein Lobby- und Prestigeobjekt ist.



> 4. Wer behauptet, dass der ganze Bahnhof abgerissen wird hat keine Ahnung.



Wenn ich ein Haus bis auf einen Seitenflügel z.B. abreiße, und dann alles andere neu baue, mag das zwar kein Abriss sein, kommt dem aber verdammt nahe.



> 5. Die Kosten sind schon enorm, aber dafür bekomm ich einen neuen Bahnhof, der die nächsten 100 Jahre hält, minimum. Die Parkfläche wird verdoppelt, beachtet aber auch keiner!! Und noch zig andere Sachen.



Höchstens 50 Jahre, ich tippe eher darauf das der veraltet sein wird, bevor er fertig ist. Magnetschwebetechnik wird irgendwann bezahlbar, und wer braucht dann noch diesen Kollos unter der Erde? Die gesamten Schienen etc. müssten rausgerissen werden, und durch neue Technik ersetzt werden. Kurz nach der Einweihung



> 6. Wer von denen die dagegen sind will denn nicht mit dem ICE von Stuttgart aus fahren?????
> Denn die ICE Strecke ist damals nur gebaut worden, weil zugesagt wurde einen Durchgangsbahnhof in Stuttgart zu bauen.
> 
> Gruß von einem BWler



Mich interessieren ICE's eh nicht die Bohne, brauch ich nicht^^


----------



## Poulton (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



philipps schrieb:


> 1. Man muss aber auch sehen, dass es in den letzten Jahren zig  bemühungen gegeben hat dieses Projekt zu stoppen und ALLE wurden vor  Gericht entschieden und abgewießen. Wenn halt alle rechtlichen Mittel  ausgeschöpft sind muss man es halt mal dabei belassen können.


Eben. Für jedes Projekt dieser Größenordnung gibt es ein  Bauleitplanverfahren  inklusive "Bürgerbeteiligung" bzw. "Bürgeranhörung". 
Das war der Ort, wo man Bedenken und Anregungen platzieren konnte. Man muß nur auf  gewisse Termine achten und sich dort (bitte qualifiziert,  substantiell und auch eindeutig örtlich betroffen) einbringen.

Der Zug ist schon seit Jahren abgefahren. Also: Lasst euch naßspritzen.

Was den ASR-Unrat angeht: ak 543: Die neue Cyber-Rechte
Alles Schall und Rauch - der Freitag
(Einige der wenigen guten Artikel die es von linken Medien gibt)

€: @ruyven_macaran: Da fehlt ein T in Stuttgart.


----------



## frEnzy (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*

Das Projekt stinkt von vorne bis hinten. Es war politisch gewollt und sollte unter allen Umständen durchgezogen werden. Das war von Anfang an so. Warum sonst wurden die Verträge hastig von der Stadt unterschrieben, wobei angekündigt war, dass die Grünen eine Volksabstimmung über das Projekt in die Wege leiteten? Mit dem Bürgermeister gab es damals die Absprache, dass nicht unterschrieben wird, bis das Volk abgestimmt hat. Nicht mal 24 Stunden nach der Absprache waren die Verträge unterzeichnet, und das, wo es kein zeitlichen Druck gab, so überhastet zu reagieren. Es sollten damals Fakten geschaffen werden. Und nur wegen dieser Unterschrift wurde der Volksentscheid, für den damals über 60.000 Menschen unterschrieben haben (mehr als 40.000 mehr als nötig), vor Gericht als ungültig erklärt, weil es bereits rechtlich verbindliche Verträge (eben wegen dieser Unterschrift) gab.

Außerdem: Wer glaubt denn, dass das Projekt "nur" die 4,x Milliarden Euro kosten wird? Ich garantiere euch, das kostet nachher mehr als das doppelte! Und wer wirds zahlen? Der Steuerzahler natürlich!

Das ganze ist ein größenwahnsinniges Projekt eines höchst arroganten Politiker- und Wirtschaftsgemisch. Ich möchte zu gern wissen, wie viele Köfferchen und Posten da geflossen sind, dass so eine dumme Idee wirklich realisiert werden soll...

Zum Glück ist bald Wahl bei euch im Süden. Ich orakel den ersten sensationellen Sieg von Rot-Grün seit über 50 Jahren


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> *Wenn du nicht mal weisst das Stuttgart nie zu Baden gehörte sondern zu württemberg, dann solltest du hier mal ganz schnell still sein! *
> Und jetzt sag mir doch mal was wir als BWler, explizit Schwaben an dem rotz haben sollen? Milliarden verbuttert und sonst? Überall wird gespart, sogar an der Bildung, aber für sowas sitzen die Flocken plötzlich locker... Da frag ich mich aus welchem Labor man unsere Politiker freigelassen hat



Habe ich irgendwo etwas Gegensätzliches behauptet? 

Vielleicht hast dus noch nicht mitbekommen. Aber zwischen Badenern und Schwaben (vorallem aus dem Stuttgarter Raum) bestand schon immer ein eher gespaltenes Verhältnis. 

Das Ganze ist eine Investition in die Zukunft. Vorallem die geplante Schnellverbindung von und nach Ulm kann Baden-Württemberg wieder ein ganzes Stück nach Vorne bringen, als führende Wirtschaftsfacht innerhalb und außerhalb des bundesdeutschen Raums.


@Nyso

Kinderdemo? Du meinst sicherlich Schülerdemo. Wobei die Schüler sicherlich eher weniger Interesse an der Demonstration hatten. Ich denke mal, hier hat ein militanter Lehrer das ganze Bildungssystem untergraben. Niemals ging diese Sache von den Schülern aus. Niemals.

Achja. Beim Thema gewaltlose Auseinandersetzung muss ich sowieso immer herzlich lachen. Das ist ein Mythos, der irgendwie einfach nicht sterben will. Bei Jesus angefangen, über Ghandi bis zum Dalai Lama (und manchmal wird sogar der Schlächter von La Cabana, Che Guevara als gewaltloser Demonstrant genannt). Überall gibt es diese These, dass alles ganz friedlich und ohne Blutvergiesen seitens der Unterlegenen gab. 

Die Ironie darin. Jeder halbwegs ausgebildete Historiker weiss, dass während Jesus' Rebellion Speere und Steinschleudern gegen die Römer benutzt wurden und das selbst ach so friedliebende Tibet über (wenn auch sehr alte und dem chinesischen Militär deutlich unterlege) Mörser verfügte. 

Historische Beweise für eine gewaltlose Demonstration müssen daher erst einmal erbracht werden. Wobei ich stark davon ausgehe, dass dies auch bei der Demo der letzten Woche nicht der Fall war. Mein Verdacht bestätigt sich auch in den Farbbombenspuren auf einigen Polizeiuniformen, die diese sich sicherlich nicht selbst beigebracht haben.


----------



## faibel (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Westerwelle tritt zurück?!*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Kinderdemo? Du meinst sicherlich Schülerdemo. Wobei die Schüler sicherlich eher weniger Interesse an der Demonstration hatten. Ich denke mal, hier hat ein militanter Lehrer das ganze Bildungssystem untergraben. Niemals ging diese Sache von den Schülern aus. Niemals.



Ist klar. 
Schüler haben ja auch kein Interesse an einer Bildung die man für 5Mrd mehr erlangen könnte. Aber es war ja ein militanter Lehrer, höchstwahrscheinlich ein aktiver extremer Linker mit Grünen Ambitionen.
So können sie demnächst wenigstens die Verkehrsmittel nutzen um zur Arge oder zu irgendeiner Leiharbeitsfirma zu fahren ...
In diesem Punkt muss ich CPU-GPU uneingeschränkt Recht geben. Die 5Mrd hätte man besser in die marode Bildung pumpen können. Das Problem dabei: Man setzt sich damit kein Denkmal.

Und nein, ich bin eigentlich kein Gegner von Stuttgart 21 gewesen. Nach den letzten Vorfällen jedoch bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



nyso schrieb:


> Zu Projektbeginn war noch gar nicht wirklich klar, was da passiert. Zumindest nicht diese Kosten!



Vor zwei Jahren wurden von Seiten der Opposition her 7-9 Milliarden geschätzt, seitens der Landesregierung wurde von 5 Milliarden gesprochen.
Hat sich seitdem irgendwas neues ergeben? Nö. Dann kommen die Proteste "wegen der Kosten" wohl zwei Jahre zu spät.




philipps schrieb:


> 2. Ist das ein europäisches Projekt, auch von der EU beschlossen und dort von der deutschen Regierung zugesagt. Wenn wir jetzt aussteigen und unser Wort nicht halten, dann steht morgen Grichenland vor der Tür und sagt sie können die Einsparungen auch net schaffen.......



Die EU ist an den konkreten Planungen afaik gar nicht Beteiligt. Es gibt einen Europafonds zur Finanzierung von Schnellbahntrassen und den hat man auch als Geldquelle angezapft. Aber zum einen hat man mit dem Planungsverfahren begonnen, bevor der angezapft war und zum anderen trägt er fast nichts zu den Kosten bei.



> 3. Ist das meiste Geld davon nur für Investitionen in der Schiene zu verwenden. 700 mio. vielleicht könnten man anderst verwenden, aber dazu müsste man wissen aus welchem Topf das kommt UND das weis keiner. Mit Topf mein ich, aus welchem ressort.



Das mag vielleicht für die Grundkosten von <1,5 Milliarden gelten, aber nicht für die diversen Aufstockungen, die aus irgendwelchen Mitteln abgezweigt/geliehen werden müssen.
Selbst wenn: Was glaubst du, wieviel km Bahnstrecke man in Deutschland dafür aus- oder neubauen könnte?
Soweit ich das sehe, werden rund 2/3tel des Geldes in der unmittelbaren Umgebung Stuttgarts in den Sand gesetzt, um einen Designerbahnhof zu schaffen. Das hat wenig mit schneller Zuganbindung zu tun.



> 5. Die Kosten sind schon enorm, aber dafür bekomm ich einen neuen Bahnhof, der die nächsten 100 Jahre hält, minimum.



Wie lange hat der aktuelle gehalten?
Wie teuer wäre ein neuer Bahnhof (wofür bitte schön braucht man überhaupt einen neuen? Der alte funktioniert) für sich/in konventioneller Bauweise gewesen?



> 6. Wer von denen die dagegen sind will denn nicht mit dem ICE von Stuttgart aus fahren?????
> Denn die ICE Strecke ist damals nur gebaut worden, weil zugesagt wurde einen Durchgangsbahnhof in Stuttgart zu bauen.



Sicher?
Stuttgart hing afaik schon seit Ewigkeiten am IC-Netz und es führen eh große Routen vorbei. Da musste irgendwann die Anpassung an heutige Zeiten kommen. Und ein Kopfbahnhof verhindert die keineswegs, wie die enorme Konzentration von ICE-Routen in Frankfurt zeigt.




17&4 schrieb:


> €: @ruyven_macaran: Da fehlt ein T in Stuttgart.



Das wurde schon abgerissen.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist eine Investition in die Zukunft. Vorallem die geplante Schnellverbindung von und nach Ulm kann Baden-Württemberg wieder ein ganzes Stück nach Vorne bringen, als führende Wirtschaftsfacht innerhalb und außerhalb des bundesdeutschen Raums.



Das stellen sich zwei Fragen
1) Wieso werden Dinge, die Baden-Würtemberg nach vorne (d.h. andere nach hinten) bringen soll nicht Baden-Würtemberg alleine, sondern zu erheblichen Teilen der Rest von Deutschland?
2) Was hat die Existenz einer Schnellverbindung (die es bereits heute gibt) mit der milliardenschweren Tieferlegung zu tun? Tiefer=Schneller gilt nur an Ruhrpotttanken.



> Kinderdemo? Du meinst sicherlich Schülerdemo. Wobei die Schüler sicherlich eher weniger Interesse an der Demonstration hatten. Ich denke mal, hier hat ein militanter Lehrer das ganze Bildungssystem untergraben.



Verschwörungshirngespinnste bitte in die Ruka auslagern.
Danke.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stellen sich zwei Fragen
> 1) Wieso werden Dinge, die Baden-Würtemberg nach vorne (d.h. andere nach hinten) bringen soll nicht Baden-Würtemberg alleine, sondern zu erheblichen Teilen der Rest von Deutschland?
> 2) Was hat die Existenz einer Schnellverbindung (die es bereits heute gibt) mit der milliardenschweren Tieferlegung zu tun? Tiefer=Schneller gilt nur an Ruhrpotttanken.



1) Baden-Württemberg und Bayern stämmen zusammen sowieso den Bärenanteil an Steuern. Das sollte man mal nicht vergessen. Daher bringt das, was den Süden nach vorne bringt, auch andere Teile Deutschlands nach vorne. 
Dazu ist Baden-Württemberg auch noch das quasi Eingangsportal für mindestens 2 andere Nationalitäten. Schweizerische und Französische Touristen fahren sehr gerne vom Süden aus Richtung Norden und Osten. 

2) Tiefbau ist prinzipiell die Zukunft im Städtebau (zumindest dort, wo es ohne Statikprobleme möglich ist) und hat viele infrastrukturelle Vorteile. Bei besonders guter Statik kann man theoretisch sogar einen überirdischen Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bahnhofzugangs bauen. 



> Verschwörungshirngespinnste bitte in die Ruka auslagern.
> Danke.



Deinen beneidenswerten Optimismus kenne ich ja nun schon zur Genüge, aber das übertrifft alles bisher dagewesene. 
Du denkst also tatsächlich, 30+ Schüler die die Wahl zwischen Theater + Einkaufsbummel und Demo haben, werden sich mehrheitlich für die Demo entscheiden? 
Entweder denkst du, ich bin von Gestern und war noch nie auf einer schulischen Veranstaltung, oder du stammst aus einer besonders "belebten" Epoche. 
Ein "Verschwörungshirngespinst" (wobei sich hier die Frage der Verschwörung stellt. Dass Lehrer bei Entscheidungen das letzte Worte haben ist sicherlich allseits bekannt und bedarf keinem "ausgebildeten" Verschwörungstheoretiker) ist dies jedenfalls sicher nicht.


----------



## philipps (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die EU ist an den konkreten Planungen afaik gar nicht Beteiligt. Es gibt einen Europafonds zur Finanzierung von Schnellbahntrassen und den hat man auch als Geldquelle angezapft. Aber zum einen hat man mit dem Planungsverfahren begonnen, bevor der angezapft war und zum anderen trägt er fast nichts zu den Kosten bei.



Ja schon, aber es gibt ein Programm zur Verbindung der Eu von Ost nach West und ebenso Nord nach Süd. Und da ist halt ein Durchgangsbahnof eingeplant. Wird zum Beispiel gerade in Östereich einer gebaut. Die haben den alten Kopfbahnhof KOMPLETT abgerissen!!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt, fast jeder große Betrieb unterstützt dieses Bauprojekt.
> 
> Wie lange hat der aktuelle gehalten?
> Wie teuer wäre ein neuer Bahnhof (wofür bitte schön braucht man überhaupt einen neuen? Der alte funktioniert) für sich/in konventioneller Bauweise gewesen?



Hmm, schau dir mal die aktuellen Hochrechnungen an, für die Fahrgastaufkommen, da reicht der Kopfbahnhof net. Und solche Hochrechnungen sind keineswegs aus der Luft gegriffen wie zb. der Elbtunnel oder der Frankfurter Flughafen zeigen, auch der Eurotunnel ist so ein Beispiel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Stuttgart hing afaik schon seit Ewigkeiten am IC-Netz und es führen eh große Routen vorbei. Da musste irgendwann die Anpassung an heutige Zeiten kommen. Und ein Kopfbahnhof verhindert die keineswegs, wie die enorme Konzentration von ICE-Routen in Frankfurt zeigt.



Absolut, das stand in einem Interview vom Teufel, klar die Anbindung wäre trotzdem gekommen, aber halt vielleicht 10 - 15 Jahre später.


----------



## nyso (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Deinen beneidenswerten Optimismus kenne ich ja nun schon zur Genüge, aber das übertrifft alles bisher dagewesene.
> Du denkst also tatsächlich, 30+ Schüler die die Wahl zwischen Theater + Einkaufsbummel und Demo haben, werden sich mehrheitlich für die Demo entscheiden?
> Entweder denkst du, ich bin von Gestern und war noch nie auf einer schulischen Veranstaltung, oder du stammst aus einer besonders "belebten" Epoche.



Also ich weiß ja nicht, auf was für Schulen du warst, aber meine Abi-Klasse ist z.B. freiwillig auf eine SPD-Wahlveranstaltung gegangen.
Der Lehrer hat gesagt wann sie ist, und das er sich freuen würde wenn er manche von uns sieht. Und 80% der Schüler sind nach Unterrichtsschluss hin.
Außerdem waren es mehr als eine Klasse, es waren ~200 Kinder da. Und die bekommt man ohne große Probleme dazu, gegen das Fällen von Bäumen auf die Straße zu gehen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wer glaubt denn, dass das Projekt "nur" die 4,x Milliarden Euro kosten wird? Ich garantiere euch, das kostet nachher mehr als das doppelte! Und wer wirds zahlen? Der Steuerzahler natürlich!



Ich wär da mal ganz ruhig mein Freund mit dem "wir der Steuerzahler" bezahlen das... von dem Geld was wir unnützerweise an dem Länderfinanzausgleich ausgegeben haben, könnten wir uns auch 10 Bahnhöfe bauen 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist bald Wahl bei euch im Süden. Ich orakel den ersten sensationellen Sieg von Rot-Grün seit über 50 Jahren



Gut das du hier nicht wohnst



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie lange hat der aktuelle gehalten?
> Wie teuer wäre ein neuer Bahnhof (wofür bitte schön braucht man überhaupt einen neuen? Der alte funktioniert) für sich/in konventioneller Bauweise gewesen?


Aus Platzgründen z.b. aber da du hier ja nicht wohnst kannst du das ja auch gar nicht wissen...aber hauptsach kräftig dagegen sein...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stellen sich zwei Fragen
> 1) Wieso werden Dinge, die Baden-Würtemberg nach vorne (d.h. andere nach hinten) bringen soll nicht Baden-Würtemberg alleine, sondern zu erheblichen Teilen der Rest von Deutschland?




Da dreht sich mir der Magen rum 
Für den Länderfinanfausgleich sein und wenn das Geberland dann mal was machen möchte ist alles zu teuer... ja ne ist klar 

Ist eh schon dreist, wie viel hier dagegen sind obwohl sie gar nicht in der nähe wohnen... wir pfuschen euch ja auch nicht in der Regionalpolitik mit rein

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## axel25 (3. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem an Stuttgart 21 ist meiner Meinung (als Eisenbahn-Kenner) nicht das Geld, sondern die Leistungsfähigkeit. Denn bei einer Zufahrtslänge von den Hauptstrecken von Rein-und-Raus je etwa 5km braucht der Zug effektiv länger im Bahnhof als im Gegner-Konzept K21.

Der ICE-Fahrplan von heute wäre im neuen Hauptbahnhif nicht fahrbar, und selbst wenn, könnten für 20 Minuten keine Regionalzüge halten.

Der alte Bahnhof wurde als Hochleistungsbahnhof konzipiert und in den 70ern und 80ern von der DB wegen der S-Bahn verhunzt. 

Wenn ihr euch die Alternative von Pro-Bahn anschaut, können von jeder Strecke 7 Züge gleichzeitig im Abstand von 2 Minuten verkehren, erst der 8. müsste warten.

Beim alten Bahnhof sind es 6 Züge, beim S21 maximal 2!

Und selbst das mehr schlecht als recht.

Von einem sogenannten ITF (Integraler Takt-Fahrplan, alle Züge kommen etwa gleichzeitig an) ist beim S21 keine Spur, da einfach nicht möglich.

Wollen die Befürworter von S21 nach der Fahrt von Frankfurt aus mit dem ICE 50 Minuten auf eine Reh´gionalbahn warten oder fahren sie sowieso Auto?


----------



## philipps (3. Oktober 2010)

@ axel25
ich dachte man hat 4 Gleise die Züge zuführen und abführen können und einen 8 gleisigen Bahnhof?? Wieso dann bei S21 nur 2 Züge gleichzeitig?? ISt ne ernst gemeinte Frage, da ich da deine Argumentation nicht verstehe.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suttgart21*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich wär da mal ganz ruhig mein Freund


Ich bin nicht dein Freund.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> mit dem "wir der Steuerzahler" bezahlen das... von dem Geld was wir unnützerweise an dem Länderfinanzausgleich ausgegeben haben, könnten wir uns auch 10 Bahnhöfe bauen


Unnütz oder nicht ist Ansichtssache und es wurde garantiert auch viel damit gebaut. Nur halt nicht solche Wahnsinnsprojekte die man günstiger, effektiver und besser hätte machen können 




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Gut das du hier nicht wohnst


Allerdings! Meine Regierung schlägt keine friedlichen Demonstranten... 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aus Platzgründen z.b. aber da du hier ja nicht wohnst kannst du das ja auch gar nicht wissen...aber hauptsach kräftig dagegen sein...


Sicher, aus Platzgründen kann Tiefbau gut sein. Das ganze nützt nur nichts, wenn man das Projekt andersseitig in den Sand setzt und dafür zig Milliarden ausgibt, die anderswo dringender gebraucht werden würden. Man bedenke den winzigen Zeitgewinn, der durch den neuen Bahnhof evtl. entsteht. Das steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis!



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da dreht sich mir der Magen rum
> Für den Länderfinanfausgleich sein und wenn das Geberland dann mal was machen möchte ist alles zu teuer... ja ne ist klar


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Das Projekt ist überdimensioniert, könnte wesentlich günstiger, eleganter, effektiver... gelöst werden.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist eh schon dreist, wie viel hier dagegen sind obwohl sie gar nicht in der nähe wohnen... wir pfuschen euch ja auch nicht in der Regionalpolitik mit rein


Wir dürfen auch dafür zahlen. Außerdem gehts ums Prinzip! Die Politik macht mal wieder arroganten Sch*** und wir dürfen alle dafür blechen. Da erlaube ich mir auch mal meinen Senf zu zu geben.

@Phillips: Hochrechnungen sind auch gern mal geschönt. Ich glaube der Politik generell nichts mehr. Die haben zu oft gelogen.


----------



## philipps (4. Oktober 2010)

@frEnzy
naja das mit dem verdrehen der Tatsachen, so nenn ich das mal, beherschen beide Seiten. Denn jedes Gutachten ist bezahlt und somit steht das Ergebnis schon von vornhinein fest. Für beide Seiten!!
Und wegen den Hochrechnungen, die haben für den Elbtunnel, für den Frankfurter Flughafen und für den Eurotunnel gestimmt. Da glaube ich schon, dass das nahe an der Wahrheit sein wird, wenn nichts außergewöhnliches Passiert (z.B. unendlich viel billiges Erdöl)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Eurotunnel kam und kommt nicht annäherend an die Vorhersagen ran, die Betreibergesellschaft musste x-fach umgeschuldet und z.T. neu formiert werden, opperiert seit Jahren unter Gläubigerschutz und das "klappt" auch nur, weil der Staat die Lizenz deutlich verlängert (also auf zustehende Gewinne verzichtet) hat - nicht, weil man bei der derzeitigen Nachfrage die Preise nehmen könnte, die eigentlich nötig wären.
Der Frankfurter Flughafen wird seine Prognosen nur solange einhalten können, wie Kerosin billig bleibt - für eins von beiden Szenarien musst du dich entscheiden, die andere Vorhersage wird verfehlt werden.
Von den Vorhersagen für diverse Autobahnneubauten in den neuen Ländern oder der zunehmend deutlicher werdenden Katastrophe "feste Fehmarnbeltquerung" wollen wir lieber gar nicht erst anfangen. Denn auch wenn die Ergebnisse von Hochrechnungen imho nicht vorgegeben sind, haben gerade politische Großprojekte die Tendenz dazu, solange untersuchen zu lassen, bis zufällig das gewünschte Ergebniss bei rauskommt.


----------



## axel25 (4. Oktober 2010)

philipps schrieb:


> @ axel25
> ich dachte man hat 4 Gleise die Züge zuführen und abführen können und einen 8 gleisigen Bahnhof?? Wieso dann bei S21 nur 2 Züge gleichzeitig?? ISt ne ernst gemeinte Frage, da ich da deine Argumentation nicht verstehe.




Japp, 4 Zuführungsgleise für 5 Hauptstrecken, teilweise mit Zügen im 4 Minuten-Takt.

Und bei geschätzten insgesamten 6km Zu- und Ab-laufweg muss der Zug:

A: warten
B: behindert er den danach kommenden Zug.

Das heißt, in den Bahnstudien wurde von je zwei Zuführungsgleisen ausgegangen (also vom eigentlichen Bahnhof), was aber in der Realität nicht stimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

"teilweise" im 4 Minuten Takt.
Da sollte es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, die Reduzierung von 5 Gleisen (auf denen nachweislich alle ankommenden Züge Platz haben) auf 4 Gleise zu bewerkstelligen, zumal die Geschwindigkeit ja niedriger ist. Durchfahrende Züge sollte es zudem kaum gehen, da 4 von 5 Routen über die alten Gleise um Stuttgart herum direkt verbunden sind. (Das ist ja einer der Witze: Abgesehen davon, dass die Züge in gleicher Richtung wieder rausfahren -was arg wenig bringt- und der direkten Anbindung zum Flughafen -S-Bahn?- läuft alles weiter wie bisher, Stuttgart bleibt ein Umweg)
Eher sollte der Bahnhof selbst limitieren, wenn man pro möglicher Zufahrtsrichtung nur einen Bahnsteig hat und Züge zwecks umsteigen in beide Richtungen ggf. deutlich länger als 4min halten sollen.


----------



## frEnzy (5. Oktober 2010)

@phillips: ruyven_macaran hat es "geschickter" ausgedrückt als ich. Das Problem ist, dass gerade bei öffentlichen Projekten viel mehr die politische Wirkungskraft und das Image im Vordergrund stehen als der wirkliche Nutzen und die Wirtschaftlichkeit.

Und da bekanntlich auch in unserem Land der ein oder andere Politiker alles dafür tun würde um
1. wiedergewählt zu werden
und 2. falls das nicht klappt einen 1a-Job in der Wirtschaft zu bekommen,

werden halt nur zu gerne toll aussehende Dinge realisiert, die sich als "Gut" und "abolut nötig" und "zukunftssichernd" verkaufen lassen, und den späteren (möglichen) Arbeitgebern schon mal jetzt die Taschen füllen. Das ist hier genau so wie in der dritten Welt, nur dass hier die Medien noch etwas freier arbeiten können, so dass die Politiker nicht völlig frei schalten und walten können, wie sie gerne würden.

Darum glaube ich aus Prinzip schon mal keinem Berufslügner wie einem Politiker, wenn er eben solche Vokabeln in den Mund nimmt.

Passend dazu gab es bei uns in der Tageszeitung eine schöne Charikatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

Langsam erinnert das Ganze an die Nazi Zeit (kein Wunder. Schliesslich waren die ersten Grünen ausnahmslos ehemalige NSDAP Mitglieder und sind auch heute noch in der "Ideologie vor Vernunft" Sparte einzuordnen). 

Jetzt gibt es tatsächlich eine Aktion, den Landtag aufzulösen. 

Ich frag mich langsam wirklich, wo da noch der Rechtsstaat bleibt, der in allen historischen und rechtlichen Dokumenten inklusive der Verfassung selbst angepriesen wird. 

Das ganze könnte auch eine Diktatur des Proletariats oder eine Anarchie sein. 

Ich frage mich eigentlich, wer dieses Gesetz geschrieben hat, dass ein Sechstel (1/6) von 7.5 millionen registrierter Wähler ausreicht, um den Landtag binnen 6 Wochen aufzulösen. Derjenige muss im Mathematik Unterricht geschlafen haben oder sich gedacht haben "Demokratie als Diktatur der Mehrheit ist überbewertet. Jetzt machen wir mal die Diktatur der Minderheit"


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie sagt ein sehr alter Mann kurz nach der Demo in Stuttgart so schön:

_Die sind wie die SS, nur waren die damals nicht vermummt._

Er meinte übrigens die Polizisten.

Die einzigen, die hier diktatorische Züge aufweisen, sind dieser Herr Mappus und Konsorten.
Wir sind gewählt, jetzt machen wir was wir wollen!

Pustekuchen, ihr sollt nur den Willen der Bevölkerung umsetzen, so stehts im GG!
Natürlich gucken die plötzlich blöd aus der Wäsche, so viele Jahre konnten sie machen was sie wollen, und plötzlich geht das nicht einfach so.

Edit: Dt. hat übrigens keine Verfassung, sondern bloß das Grundgesetz. Das ist nicht das gleiche, aber das wissen die meisten gar nicht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wie sagt ein sehr alter Mann kurz nach der Demo in Stuttgart so schön:
> 
> _Die sind wie die SS, nur waren die damals nicht vermummt._
> 
> ...



Diktatorische Züge weisen die Demonstranten vielleicht noch nicht auf. Sehr wohl aber militante Züge (das war es ja auch, was die NSDAP einst   ausgemacht hat. Was letztlich im Reichtagsbrand mündete*)

Was den Willen der Bevölkerung angeht. Wenn es darum ginge, hätten die Demonstranten dort genauso wenig etwas zu suchen. Die sind nämlich nicht das gesamte Volk und können sich auch nicht einfach gegen Dinge stämmen, die teils von privater Hand mitfinanziert werden. 

Was das GG angeht. Dreimal darfst du raten, worum es sich dabei handelt. Um die Verfassung unseres Landes (daher auch Verfassungsgericht). Grundgesetz ist nur der Eigenname. In seiner Funktion dient das Grundgesetz aber als Verfassung. D. h. die höchste Gesetzinstanz und Dokument der Staatsgründung sowie der staatlichen Rechtssprechung. 

*Woran mich die Sache langsam erinnert. Da wird mit aller Macht versucht die Opposition (in diesem Fall die Landesregierung) zu denunzieren, zu entmündigen und sich ihrer zu entledigen.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

Dreimal brauch ich nicht raten, denn du liegst falsch^^
Bevor du über das GG referierst, lies es bitte vorher

_Artikel 146 des Grundgesetzes.

Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist._

Dieses Grundgesetz ist kein Eigenname der Verfassung und auch kein Ersatz, sondern nur solange gültig, quasi als Übergang, bis das deutsche Volk in freier Entscheidung eine Verfassung bestimmt!


Und wer hier wen denunziert steht wohl außer Frage. Es wurde behauptet, die Demonstranten warfen Pflastersteine etc, die Behauptung erwies sich als nicht haltbar. Jetzt heißt es Flaschen und Kastanien.
PET-Flaschen und Kastanien gegen Reizgas, Wasserwerfer und Knüppel


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dreimal brauch ich nicht raten, denn du liegst falsch^^
> Bevor du über das GG referierst, lies es bitte vorher
> 
> _Artikel 146 des Grundgesetzes.
> ...



Nur solange es diese "Traumverfassung" nicht gibt*, ist und bleibt das Grundgesetz die gültige Verfassung. Das ist sogar auf den Seiten des Bundestags und des Verfassungsschutzes so zu lesen. 

Eigentlich auch ganz logisch. Wenn das Grundgesetz nicht unsere gültige Verfassung ist, was schützt dann der Verfassungsschutz? 

Interessant auch deine Auslegung von einer friedlichen Demonstration. Da hat man also Flaschen (darunter mit Sicherheit auch Glasflaschen) und Kastanien (macht keinen Spaß, eine gegen den Schädel oder in die Nierengegend zu bekommen. Kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen) geworfen und plötzlich ist das eine friedliche Demo? 

Das "Reizgas" (völlig harmloses Pfefferspray) und die Wasserwerfer sind jedenfalls völlig legitime Mittel der Verteidigung. Und Knüppel tragen Polizisten prinzipiell zur Abwehr von Nahangriffen. Letztere sind jedenfalls keine Bummerangs, die man einfach mal so wirft und die dann Jemandem am Kopf treffen. Ergo muss man da schon sehr nah auf die Polizei aufgelaufen sein, damit diese sich mit jenen Schlagstöcken zur Wehr setzt. 

Die Protestanten können froh sein, dass Deutschland eben (zumindest in diesem Punkt) nicht der Unrechtsstaat ist, zu dem sie es immer machen wollen. Sonst hätte sich die Polizei mit Panzern und Gewehren zur Wehr gesetzt (siehe DDR AKA Traumland der Mehrheit der Demonstranten).

*Und der Zug ist schon längst abgefahren. Denn das Grundgesetz war zwar eigentlich nur als vorzeitige Verfassung gedacht, hat sich dann aber längerzeitig etabliert


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wir sind gewählt, jetzt machen wir was wir wollen!


Das ist in etwa der Kerngedanke der repräsentativen Demokratie in Deutschland. Mappus ist in dem Sinne einfach nur sehr sehr repräsentativ-demokratisch eingestellt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

Auf Pro 7 kommt gerade das Beweisvideo. 

Das ist schon abartig und pervers wie diese Demonstranten vorgegangen sind. Eine hat sogar ihr Kind als menschliches Schutzschild gegen den Wasserwerfer benutzt und erst aufgegeben, als die Beamten sie festnahmen.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Auf Pro 7 kommt gerade das Beweisvideo.
> 
> Das ist schon abartig und pervers wie diese Demonstranten vorgegangen sind. Eine hat sogar ihr Kind als menschliches Schutzschild gegen den Wasserwerfer benutzt und erst aufgegeben, als die Beamten sie festnahmen.



Auf Pro 7 würde ich nicht ganz so viel geben, da wurde vor einigen Jahren schonmal berichtet, dass die ersten freilebenden Löwen in Deutschland gesichtet wurden. Seitdem guck ich da keine Nachrichten mehr. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich eh kaum noch den Medien traue. Unabhängige Medien gibts doch nicht mehr. Und gerade die Privaten nähern sich immer mehr dem Bild-Niveau. Zum Thema unabhängige Medien sag ich nur Brender... aber das gehört denke ich nicht hierhin.

Ich bin weder für noch gegen den Bahnhof. Ein neuer Bahnhof kann nicht schaden, ich wäre sowieso dafür mehr Verkehr auf die Schiene zu verlagern. Aber es muss doch Alternativen geben zu so einem Projekt wie S21, bei dem soviel dagegen spricht.
Davon abgesehen macht es mich traurig, wie mit uns Wählern umgegangen wird. Der Wille des Volkes zählt nur noch, wenn es um die Macht der Politiker geht. Es ist echt abartig, wie heftig der Lobbyismus unsere Politik kontrolliert und die Regierung macht noch nicht mal was um das zu vertuschen. Erst die ganze Sache mit dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg (anderes Thema, aber trotzdem durch Atomlobby diktiertes Gesetz mMn.) und jetzt Stuttgart 21. Kaum gibts Petitionen für die Auflösung des Landtages, schon kommt die Regierung auf die Protestierenden zu.
Und das ist das einzige, was mich bei S21 richtig stört, was mich richtig wütend macht. Keinen juckt was das Volk will. Sowas ist doch keine Demokratie mehr!

Desweiteren seh ich null Sinn in dem Vorgehen der Polizei. Man verprügelt Rentner und Kinder, nur weil ein paar Idioten wahrscheinlich Steine geworfen haben? Das zieht doch nur Gewalttouristen an. Meiner Meinung nach wirds da noch mal richtig eskalieren. Je heftiger die Polizei vorgeht, desto heftiger wird auch die Reaktion ausfallen. Ich wette, dass es dann mehr Gewalttouristen gibt und dass sich dann auch bei den Leuten vor Ort immer mehr der Hass ausbreitet und dass die dann denken: "Mensch, wir werden eh kaputtgeschlagen, und wenn wir schon im Krankenhaus enden können wir uns davor wenigstens auch wehren.".




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Protestanten können froh sein, dass Deutschland eben (zumindest in diesem Punkt) nicht der Unrechtsstaat ist, zu dem sie es immer machen wollen. Sonst hätte sich die Polizei mit Panzern und Gewehren zur Wehr gesetzt (siehe DDR AKA Traumland der Mehrheit der Demonstranten).



Was soll denn bitte diese Aussage? Echt schlimm, alles, was gegen die ach so geniale CDU oder auch mal FDP gesagt wird, ist natürlich linkspopulistisch, gegen die Demokratie, für einen Überwachungsstaat, für den Schießbefehl an der deutschen Grenze... und die SPD, die Grünen und die Linke sowieso wollen nur eine Diktatur à la Stalin aufbauen... setz mal deine schwarz-gelbe Brille ab! Es gibt Linke, die durchaus demokratisch sind... aber das sehen die meisten Rechten in Deutschland ja nicht. Genauso gut kann man behaupten, die CDU will eine nationalistische, faschistische Diktatur aufbauen. Aber das macht ja auch keiner, weil sie es eben nicht will. Also, nicht immer alles so verallgemeinern!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Aber was haben denn bitteschön diese Proteste mit Demokratie zu tun? 

Das ist nichts anderes als Lynchjustiz. Mit Meinungsäußerung hat das einfach absolut nichts mehr zu tun. 

Demokratisch wäre es gewesen, vor Jahren Einspruch einzulegen. Nicht einen demokratisch vorangebrachten Ablauf zu zerstören zu suchen. 

Militantismus und Fundamentalismus haben absolut nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Demokratisch wäre es gewesen, vor Jahren Einspruch einzulegen. Nicht einen demokratisch vorangebrachten Ablauf zu zerstören zu suchen.



Es wurde Einspruch, Klage etc. eingelegt.
Die wurden aber abgewiesen, da der Herr Ministerpräsident die Verträge innerhalb von 24h nach Fertigstellung der Verträge bereits unterschrieb, obwohl da noch vieles hätte geprüft werden müssen. 

Hätte er nicht absolut vorschnell unterschrieben, wäre das ganze Projekt schon längst vor Gericht gescheitert.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Oktober 2010)

Versammlungsfreiheit ? Wikipedia

Proteste sind durchaus legitim.... Schlimm, dass das Volk so dreist ist zeigen zu wollen, dass ihr eine Regierung oder deren Entscheidungen nicht passt. Sowas hats doch früher nicht gegeben...

Unser PoWi-Lehrer hat heute in einem Anfall von parteilichkeit (sagt man das so?) die Entscheidung von S21 mit der Sprengung der Erde in "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" verglichen... man hätte ja Einspruch einlegen können, das Formular lag doch nur 2 Millionen Jahre auf Beteigeuze aus, selbst schuld wenn man sich nicht drum kümmert. Ich stecke nicht tief genug in der Materie drin, kann also nicht sagen ob der Vergleich stimmt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das es nicht unbedingt leicht war, was gegen S21 auszurichten.

Auf der einen Seite wird z.B. die Bildung immer mehr zurückgefahren, und auf der anderen Seite wird so viel Geld für ein Prestigeobjekt verprasst. Ich als Schüler, der aktuell unter anderem die Auswirkungen von G8 miterleben muss (Gott sei dank nur indirekt, ich war ein Jahr zu früh für G8), halte das für äußerst fragwürdig.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitte diese Aussage? Echt schlimm, alles, was gegen die ach so geniale CDU oder auch mal FDP gesagt wird, ist natürlich linkspopulistisch, gegen die Demokratie, für einen Überwachungsstaat, für den Schießbefehl an der deutschen Grenze... und die SPD, die Grünen und die Linke sowieso wollen nur eine Diktatur à la Stalin aufbauen... setz mal deine schwarz-gelbe Brille ab! Es gibt Linke, die durchaus demokratisch sind... aber das sehen die meisten Rechten in Deutschland ja nicht. Genauso gut kann man behaupten, die CDU will eine nationalistische, faschistische Diktatur aufbauen. Aber das macht ja auch keiner, weil sie es eben nicht will. Also, nicht immer alles so verallgemeinern!



Dann zeig mir bitte mal die demokratie liebenden Bürger auf den Protestmärschen. Alles was ich da sehe sind ideologisch verkommene Individuen, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal Gründe gegen Stuttgart 21 vorbringen könnten. Abgesehen davon, dass es eben der eigenen Ideologie widerspricht. 

Anscheinend wollen die Demonstranten doch einen Staat nach DDR Vorbild, der sich in alles einmischt und quasi den Interventionismus schon im Profil stehen hat. Der Traumstaat für alle die gegen Alles sind und anderen kein Glück gönnen können. 

Mich dünkt, hätte der deutsche Staat das ganze Gebiet vor dem Bauvorkommen privatisiert, würden die Demonstranten da genauso stehen und fordern, dass der Staat eingreift.



nyso schrieb:


> Es wurde Einspruch, Klage etc. eingelegt.
> Die wurden aber abgewiesen, da der Herr Ministerpräsident die Verträge innerhalb von 24h nach Fertigstellung der Verträge bereits unterschrieb, obwohl da noch vieles hätte geprüft werden müssen.
> 
> Hätte er nicht absolut vorschnell unterschrieben, wäre das ganze Projekt schon längst vor Gericht gescheitert.



Und welcher Herr Ministerpräsident war das? Mapus ist ja noch nicht allzu lange im Amt. 

Das Bauvorhaben gab es ja bereits zu Zeiten Teufels (also in der politischen Steinzeit, quasi).


----------



## philipps (5. Oktober 2010)

@ der-sack88
Müssen Lehrer nicht auf der Seite vom Staat stehen?? Die haben doch einen Eid geleistet. Sie dürfen ja auch net für z.B. mehr Lohn protestieren.
Lass mich gerne verbessern.

Das mit der Bildung sehe ich auch als sehr großes Problem, hat aber mit den Zuschüssen des Bundes für S21 nichts zu tun, da die nur in die Schine fließen dürfen. Aber am aufgeblähten Sozialbereich oder alle anderen unnützen könnte man ruhig was kürzen.


----------



## funkyaiman (5. Oktober 2010)

> Aber am aufgeblähten Sozialbereich oder alle anderen unnützen könnte man ruhig was kürzen.



nana also ich meine das geld in sozialhilfe besser inverstiert ist als in einen "unnützen" bahnhof


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir bitte mal die demokratie liebenden Bürger auf den Protestmärschen. Alles was ich da sehe sind ideologisch verkommene Individuen, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal Gründe gegen Stuttgart 21 vorbringen könnten. Abgesehen davon, dass es eben der eigenen Ideologie widerspricht.



Glaubst du wirklich, dass ausgerechnet in Stuttgart hunderttausende DDR-Fanatiker wohnen? Ach, ich vergaß, Baden-Württemberg ist ja schon immer als Hochburg treuer Anhänger der ehemaligen DDR bekannt.
Und Gründe gibts genug. Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Argumente zu 100% zutreffen, aber trotzdem sind es welche, die von den Gegnern immer wieder genannt werden.



> Anscheinend wollen die Demonstranten doch einen Staat nach DDR Vorbild, der sich in alles einmischt und quasi den Interventionismus schon im Profil stehen hat. Der Traumstaat für alle die gegen Alles sind und anderen kein Glück gönnen können.



Gestattest du dass ich lache? Der Staat mischt sich von Anfang an ein, indem er das Projekt verteidigt bis aufs Blut der Demonstranten. Ich weiß nicht, aber für mich sieht das nicht aus als ob sich der Staat NICHT einmischen würde...



> Mich dünkt, hätte der deutsche Staat das ganze Gebiet vor dem Bauvorkommen privatisiert, würden die Demonstranten da genauso stehen und fordern, dass der Staat eingreift.



Ja, und was wäre dagegen einzuwenden? Bei den Amis wird auch gegen die Moschee nahe des Ground Zero demonstriert, und das Gebiet ist auch Privateigentum (soweit ich weiß). Nur weil etwas Privateigentum ist heißt das nicht, dass man nicht dagegen demonstrieren darf. Oder kannst du das mit irgendeinem Gesetz beweisen? Ich bin mal gespannt...



philipps schrieb:


> @ der-sack88
> Müssen Lehrer nicht auf der Seite vom Staat stehen?? Die haben doch einen Eid geleistet. Sie dürfen ja auch net für z.B. mehr Lohn protestieren.
> Lass mich gerne verbessern.



Ich denke mal Lehrer müssen unparteiisch sein. Ich denke aber nicht, dass das irgendwie besonders streng gesehen wird. Lehrer äußern sich ja auch gegen die aktuelle Bildungspolitik (zumindest viele die ich kenne), gehen auch auf Demonstrationen... im Unterricht sind Sachen wie "Wählt auf jeden Fall alle die Piraten" natürlich nicht erlaubt und dass sagt auch kein Lehrer, aber wir haben grad die Gesetzgebung und bietet sich das Thema ja an. Und Lehrer kommen in so einem Fall nicht drumherum, auch mal zu sagen dass es schwer war gegen S21 vorzugehen. Das wird sicher nicht so eng gesehen.



> Das mit der Bildung sehe ich auch als sehr großes Problem, hat aber mit den Zuschüssen des Bundes für S21 nichts zu tun, da die nur in die Schine fließen dürfen. Aber am aufgeblähten Sozialbereich oder alle anderen unnützen könnte man ruhig was kürzen.



Bildung ist doch auch ein Sozialbereich. Generell kann man da aber mMn nicht von aufgebläht reden... aber das ist ja OT.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

philipps schrieb:


> Aber am aufgeblähten Sozialbereich oder alle anderen unnützen könnte man ruhig was kürzen.



Klar, sämtliche Leute, die irgendwie abhängig vom Staat sind, finden das total toll und können sich nichts besseres vorstellen
Vor der Krise waren wir bei real 5 Millionen Arbeitslosen und 800.000 freien Stellen, nur mal so nebenbei.
Inzwischen sind wir bei real etwa 8 Millionen Arbeitslosen, aktuelle Zahlen zu den freien Stellen habe ich aber grad nicht im Kopf. Die Differenz ist aber trotzdem riesig! Also laber bitte nicht vom "aufgeblähten" Sozialbereich, wenn du offenbar keine Ahnung hast


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass ausgerechnet in Stuttgart hunderttausende DDR-Fanatiker wohnen? Ach, ich vergaß, Baden-Württemberg ist ja schon immer als Hochburg treuer Anhänger der ehemaligen DDR bekannt.
> Und Gründe gibts genug. Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Argumente zu 100% zutreffen, aber trotzdem sind es welche, die von den Gegnern immer wieder genannt werden.



Was hat das mit der DDR an sich zu tun? Ich schrieb einzig, dass diese Demonstranten anscheinend so etwas wie die DDR wollen/brauchen. Schade eben nur, dass eben diese Regierung mit russischen Panzern und Gewehren gestützt wurde. 



> Gestattest du dass ich lache? Der Staat mischt sich von Anfang an ein, indem er das Projekt verteidigt bis aufs Blut der Demonstranten. Ich weiß nicht, aber für mich sieht das nicht aus als ob sich der Staat NICHT einmischen würde...



Natürlich mischt er sich ein. Allerdings weil es sich dabei um seinen "Besitz" handelt bzw. er quasi als Truchsess im Namen der Steuerzahler handelt. 



> Ja, und was wäre dagegen einzuwenden? Bei den Amis wird auch gegen die Moschee nahe des Ground Zero demonstriert, und das Gebiet ist auch Privateigentum (soweit ich weiß). Nur weil etwas Privateigentum ist heißt das nicht, dass man nicht dagegen demonstrieren darf. Oder kannst du das mit irgendeinem Gesetz beweisen? Ich bin mal gespannt...



Das Recht auf privaten Eigentum steht in Deutschland über dem Demonstrationsrecht. Betrete doch bitte mal ein privates Grundstück und bestreike es. Dann wirst du schon sehen was passiert. Dann hat der Eigentümer nämlich das Recht dich von der Polizei entfernen zu lassen. 

Noch einmal: Deutschland ist immer noch eine Demokratie (was die Demonstranten trotz ihrem anti-demokratischen Verhalten ja sogar selbst immer wieder betonen). D. h. man trifft Entscheidungen durch freie Wahlen bzw. durch gewählte Mitglieder des Bundestages, nicht durch das Faustrecht. 

Versammlungen dienen einzig und alleine der Meinungskundgebung. Nicht der Meinungsfestsetzung. Wir sind keine Diktatur des Proletariats, in der derjenige mit der größeren Massenbewegung über Recht und Ordnung entscheidet. 

Insofern hat auch Niemand etwas gegen Demonstrationen an sich. So lange
diese nicht Bauarbeiten oder Ähnliches behindern oder gar in Gewalt ausarten (beides war hier der Fall).


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar, sämtliche Leute, die irgendwie abhängig vom Staat sind, finden das total toll und können sich nichts besseres vorstellen
> Vor der Krise waren wir bei real 5 Millionen Arbeitslosen und 800.000 freien Stellen, nur mal so nebenbei.
> Inzwischen sind wir bei real etwa 8 Millionen Arbeitslosen, aktuelle Zahlen zu den freien Stellen habe ich aber grad nicht im Kopf. Die Differenz ist aber trotzdem riesig! Also laber bitte nicht vom "aufgeblähten" Sozialbereich, wenn du offenbar keine Ahnung hast



Und? Arbeitslosenzahlen ändern Nichts daran, dass der Sozialbereich eben total aufgebläht ist. 

Im Gegenteil. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Arbeitslosenzahlen um Einiges niedriger liegen würden, hätte man nicht mancheiner schon so angefüttert, dass er sich kaum noch vorstellen kann zu arbeiten.

EDIT: Deine Zahlen beziehen übrigens die Dynamik garnicht mit ein. 
Stellen werden nicht nur besetzt, sie werden auch wieder frei. Dann gibt es natürlich noch neue Marktlücken, die gefüllt werden oder neue Selbstständige. Leiharbeit wird bei den Zahlen der freien Stellen auch nicht mit einbezogen, soweit ich weiss. Und dann muss man noch daran denken, dass mehr als ein Bundesland an anderen EU Länder angrenzt, sich also auch darauf die Arbeit verteilen kann.


----------



## .Mac (5. Oktober 2010)

Ist genau das gleiche wie bei dem tollen Projekt "Elbphilharmonie" hier in Hamburg, wird sowieso mehr Kosten als nutzen veranschlagen, CDU ftw.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Ist genau das gleiche wie bei dem tollen Projekt "Elbphilharmonie" hier in Hamburg, wird sowieso mehr Kosten als nutzen veranschlagen, CDU ftw.



Ich seh schon. Hier wimmelt es nur so von Wirtschaftsexperten, die wirklich voll den Durchblick haben *Sarkasmus

Was denkst du eigentlich, wofür man derlei Dinge aushebt? Da geht es nicht nur um irgendeinen Prestige oder dergleichen. Da geht es um die Sicherung von Investoren und um Zukunftssicherheit. 

Aber wenn der Rest Deutschlands so wie der tiefe Osten enden soll, macht nur alle lustig weiter so. Dann braucht ihr euch aber nicht zu wundern, wenn die Arbeit wie auch das Sozialsystem ausbleiben. 

Das Einzige, was man der Regierung vorwerfen kann, ist das zu viel aus der öffentlichen Hand bezahlt wurde. Meiner Meinung sollte Deutschland eine vollständige Privatisierung widerfahren, um es zukunftsreif zu machen und den Steuerzahler zu entlasten. Aber das scheint ja nicht das Problem der Demonstranten zu sein. Hier geht es nur um Ideologie und Ohnmacht.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der DDR an sich zu tun? Ich schrieb einzig, dass diese Demonstranten anscheinend so etwas wie die DDR wollen/brauchen. Schade eben nur, dass eben diese Regierung mit russischen Panzern und Gewehren gestützt wurde.



Sorry, aber das klingt für mich so als ob du dir totalitäre Strukturen wünschst, um Andersdenkende auszuschalten. Wenn nicht berichtige mich bitte, aber die Regierung handelt grade gegen den Willen des Volkes. Das ist einfach nur undemokratisch.



> Natürlich mischt er sich ein. Allerdings weil es sich dabei um seinen "Besitz" handelt bzw. er quasi als Truchsess im Namen der Steuerzahler handelt.



Tja, nur will der Steuerzahler offensichtlich nicht, dass das Projekt durchgezogen wird. Und, was machen wir jetzt?



> Das Recht auf privaten Eigentum steht in Deutschland über dem Demonstrationsrecht. Betrete doch bitte mal ein privates Grundstück und bestreike es. Dann wirst du schon sehen was passiert. Dann hat der Eigentümer nämlich das Recht dich von der Polizei entfernen zu lassen.



Und wenn man das Grundstück nicht betritt?
Außerdem ist ein Bahnhof doch ein öffentliches Gebäude, oder? Dann sollte man auch dagegen demonstrieren dürfen.



> Noch einmal: Deutschland ist immer noch eine Demokratie (was die Demonstranten trotz ihrem anti-demokratischen Verhalten ja sogar selbst immer wieder betonen). D. h. man trifft Entscheidungen durch freie Wahlen bzw. durch gewählte Mitglieder des Bundestages, nicht durch das Faustrecht.



Wie wärs mit nem Volksentscheid? Das wäre eine freie Wahl. Ach nein, das geht ja nicht, dann würde der Wille des Volkes ja durchgesetzt werden.



> Versammlungen dienen einzig und alleine der Meinungskundgebung. Nicht der Meinungsfestsetzung. Wir sind keine Diktatur des Proletariats, in der derjenige mit der größeren Massenbewegung über Recht und Ordnung entscheidet.



Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Volk darüber entscheiden soll, was passiert. Ich bin also für eine demokratische Entscheidung. Dass das nicht durch Demonstrationen geschehen kann ist doch klar, aber hey, wie wärs mit nem Volksentscheid?



> Insofern hat auch Niemand etwas gegen Demonstrationen an sich. So lange diese nicht Bauarbeiten oder Ähnliches behindern oder gar in Gewalt ausarten (beides war hier der Fall).



Die einzigen die von Gewalt von Seiten der Demonstranten berichten sind Sender wie Pro 7 oder andere, eher nicht vertrauenswürdige Quellen. Seltsam, dass ARD, ZDF usw. nur von Gewalt der Polizisten berichten... und selbst wenn, ein paar Kastanien sind kein Grund, Menschen Schädelbasisbrüche oder Augenhöhlenbrüche zuzufügen. Sowas ist mit garnichts zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich so verletzt worden wäre...




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon. Hier wimmelt es nur so von Wirtschaftsexperten, die wirklich voll den Durchblick haben *Sarkasmus
> 
> Was denkst du eigentlich, wofür man derlei Dinge aushebt? Da geht es nicht nur um irgendeinen Prestige oder dergleichen. Da geht es um die Sicherung von Investoren und um Zukunftssicherheit.
> 
> ...



Man, ich komm ja garnicht hinterher...

Ohne jetzt eine Systemfrage lostreten zu wollen, aber in Chile gings sowohl der Wirtschaft als auch der Gesellschaft äußerst gut, bis jemand auf die Idee kam, dass einige wenige weniger Geld hatten als zuvor und streikten. Und bis die USA einen demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten durch einen Militärdiktator ersetzten. Informier dich mal darüber, nicht alles was Links ist ist schlecht. Ich weiß das du das nicht wahrhaben willst. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Ich weiß, dass ich OT, aber wie du hier darstellst das alles links der FDP der Untergang wäre ist nicht mehr feierlich. Und jetzt ist aber Schluss hier, es geht um S21.^^

Und um den Bogen zu S21 wieder zu schlagen: ich wette unter den Demonstranten sind auch "Rechte". Also Wähler der CDU oder ähnlichen Parteien. Darauf verwette ich meinen ganzen Besitz. Interessen wie diese sind zu 99% überparteilich. Sehe ich auch bei uns im Dorf, in der Bürgervereinigung die z.B. gegen Neubaugebiete ist sitzen auch CDU-Mitglieder. Sorry, das ich jetzt dein Weltbild zerstöre, aber S21 ist kein Kampf der Linken gegen den Staat. Das wurde auch grade in der Tagesschau gesagt, die Protestierenden sind ein Querschnitt des gesamten Volkes.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das klingt für mich so als ob du dir totalitäre Strukturen wünschst, um Andersdenkende auszuschalten. Wenn nicht berichtige mich bitte, aber die Regierung handelt grade gegen den Willen des Volkes. Das ist einfach nur undemokratisch.



Bitte was? Ich wünsch mir diese Strukturen doch nicht. Nur wenn man einige Demonstranten sieht und hört, könnte man glauben, sie wollen eine Interventionsregierung ala DDR. Wo dann in jeden Privathaushalt eingegriffen werden kann. 



> Tja, nur will der Steuerzahler offensichtlich nicht, dass das Projekt durchgezogen wird. Und, was machen wir jetzt?



Der Steuerzahler besteht nicht nur aus ein paar tausend Demonstranten. Führ eine Meinungsumfrage durch und ich kann dir vorhersagen, dass die Mehrheit eher Probleme mit den Demonstranten als dem Projekt hat. 



> Und wenn man das Grundstück nicht betritt?
> Außerdem ist ein Bahnhof doch ein öffentliches Gebäude, oder? Dann sollte man auch dagegen demonstrieren dürfen.


Auf privatem Boden gilt das Hausrecht. Wäre der Bahnhof also privat, gälte dort auch das Hausrecht, ergo könnte die Bahn da tun und lassen was sie will. Natürlich würde sie nicht hart gegen Demonstranten vorgehen, wegen der Publicity. 



> Wie wärs mit nem Volksentscheid? Das wäre eine freie Wahl. Ach nein, das geht ja nicht, dann würde der Wille des Volkes ja durchgesetzt werden.



Na klar. Am besten man macht alles über Volksentscheid. Warum legen wir nicht den Wasserverbrauch jedes Einzelnen per Volksentscheid fest? Warum spucken wir nicht auch gleich noch auf jedweden Privateigentum und binden jeden Unternehmer an die AGBs die das Volk so glorreich ausgearbeitet hat? *Sarkasmus



> Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Volk darüber entscheiden soll, was passiert. Ich bin also für eine demokratische Entscheidung. Dass das nicht durch Demonstrationen geschehen kann ist doch klar, aber hey, wie wärs mit nem Volksentscheid?



Wie oben schon einmal erwähnt kann man nicht jeden Mist erst in einen Volksentscheid wandeln (ironischerweise scheint das die linke Fraktion ja auch so zu sehen, wenn auch bei Dingen, wo ein Volksentscheid unbedingt von Nöten sein sollte. Wie etwa die EU Verfassung/Vertrag von Lisabon.)



> Die einzigen die von Gewalt von Seiten der Demonstranten berichten sind Sender wie Pro 7 oder andere, eher nicht vertrauenswürdige Quellen. Seltsam, dass ARD, ZDF usw. nur von Gewalt der Polizisten berichten... und selbst wenn, ein paar Kastanien sind kein Grund, Menschen Schädelbasisbrüche oder Augenhöhlenbrüche zuzufügen. Sowas ist mit garnichts zu rechtfertigen. Wenn ich so verletzt worden wäre...



Schon klar. Die Polizei darf sich natürlich nicht wehren. Ist ja auch nicht so, als wären Polizisten auch nur Menschen, oder? 




> Man, ich komm ja garnicht hinterher...
> 
> Ohne jetzt eine Systemfrage lostreten zu wollen, aber in Chile gings sowohl der Wirtschaft als auch der Gesellschaft äußerst gut, bis jemand auf die Idee kam, dass einige wenige weniger Geld hatten als zuvor und streikten. Und bis die USA einen demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten durch einen Militärdiktator ersetzten. Informier dich mal darüber, nicht alles was Links ist ist schlecht. Ich weiß das du das nicht wahrhaben willst. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Ich weiß, dass ich OT, aber wie du hier darstellst das alles links der FDP der Untergang wäre ist nicht mehr feierlich. Und jetzt ist aber Schluss hier, es geht um S21.^^



Lol. Der war gut. Allende (der demokratisch gewählte Diktator. Ähnlich eines gewissen Adolf H. der seinerzeit auch demokratisch an die Macht kam) , hat nachweislich die Verfassung Chiles untergraben, Unternehmer enteignet und die florierende Wirtschaft Chiles fast vollends zerstört. Während Allende regierte, gab es eine Hyperinflation bei der nur die ärmsten der Armen glücklich sein konnten. 

Mag ja für dich richtig romantisch klingen, dass ein ideologischer Allende da jeden Tag einen halben Liter Milch für Schulkinder austeilt und sich um die Armen kümmert. Nützt nur in der Realität nichts, wenn die Armut drum herum zunimmt und man bald keinen mehr findet, der Dumm genug ist oder auch nur über die Mittel verfügt, die Milch und Lebensmittel zu spenden. 

Pinochet mag zwar nicht demokratisch gewählt worden sein, war aber trotzdem der weitaus menschlichere (im Sinne von Rechts-/Unrechtsempfindung) Staatsführer. Unter seiner Herrschaft ging es vorwärts mit Chile und dank seiner Bestrebungen hat Chile bis heute eine Verfassung, die nicht von irgendwelchen Ideologen vom Schlage eines Allende untergraben werden kann. 




> Und um den Bogen zu S21 wieder zu schlagen: ich wette unter den Demonstranten sind auch "Rechte". Also Wähler der CDU oder ähnlichen Parteien. Darauf verwette ich meinen ganzen Besitz. Interessen wie diese sind zu 99% überparteilich. Sehe ich auch bei uns im Dorf, in der Bürgervereinigung die z.B. gegen Neubaugebiete ist sitzen auch CDU-Mitglieder. Sorry, das ich jetzt dein Weltbild zerstöre, aber S21 ist kein Kampf der Linken gegen den Staat. Das wurde auch grade in der Tagesschau gesagt, die Protestierenden sind ein Querschnitt des gesamten Volkes.



Habe ich mich eigentlich irgendwo als CDUler/CSUler oder FDPler geoutet? 
Mir ist wohl klar, dass sich unter den Demagogen und Nein Sagern auch CDU Wähler befinden. Wobei ich weder CDU Wähler bin, noch trifft die Bezeichnung "Rechts" auf die CDU/CSU oder die FDP zu. Im Gegenteil. Diese Parteien empfinde ich persönlich (mit einigen Ausnahmen) als viel zu weit links. Vorallem da sie eher gegen die Marktwirtschaft anzukämpfen scheinen, statt dieser in die Hände zu spielen (sieht man ja auch an der wirklich idiotischen Idee den Bahnhof unter Staatsbesitz zu lassen. Die ganze Demonstration hätte man mit einer Privatisierung längst umgehen können).


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ich wünsch mir diese Strukturen doch nicht. Nur wenn man einige Demonstranten sieht und hört, könnte man glauben, sie wollen eine Interventionsregierung ala DDR. Wo dann in jeden Privathaushalt eingegriffen werden kann.



Ich glaube hier reden wir aneinander vorbei... gut jetzt mit DDR. 



> Der Steuerzahler besteht nicht nur aus ein paar tausend Demonstranten. Führ eine Meinungsumfrage durch und ich kann dir vorhersagen, dass die Mehrheit eher Probleme mit den Demonstranten als dem Projekt hat.



Und was sagst du nu?



> Auf privatem Boden gilt das Hausrecht. Wäre der Bahnhof also privat, gälte dort auch das Hausrecht, ergo könnte die Bahn da tun und lassen was sie will. Natürlich würde sie nicht hart gegen Demonstranten vorgehen, wegen der Publicity.



Ich schrieb, wenn man das Gelände nicht betritt.




> Na klar. Am besten man macht alles über Volksentscheid. Warum legen wir nicht den Wasserverbrauch jedes Einzelnen per Volksentscheid fest? Warum spucken wir nicht auch gleich noch auf jedweden Privateigentum und binden jeden Unternehmer an die AGBs die das Volk so glorreich ausgearbeitet hat? *Sarkasmus



Ich hab nur für diesen Fall einen Volksentscheid gefordert. Für alles Volksentscheide wäre viel zu aufwändig, aber in Fällen wie diesen halten ich einen für angebracht.




> Wie oben schon einmal erwähnt kann man nicht jeden Mist erst in einen Volksentscheid wandeln (ironischerweise scheint das die linke Fraktion ja auch so zu sehen, wenn auch bei Dingen, wo ein Volksentscheid unbedingt von Nöten sein sollte. Wie etwa die EU Verfassung/Vertrag von Lisabon.)



Siehe oben... ich habe nur für Stuttgart 21 einen Volksentscheid gefordert. Für alles andere wäre ein Volksentscheid zwar auch nicht schlecht, nur würde alles viel zu lang dauern. Von daher nicht geeignet um damit ein Land zu regieren.



> Schon klar. Die Polizei darf sich natürlich nicht wehren. Ist ja auch nicht so, als wären Polizisten auch nur Menschen, oder?



Wie schon gesagt, in seriösen Quellen liest oder hört man kaum von Gewalt seitens der Demonstranten. Außerdem versteh ich unter Selbstverteidigung was anderes als wehrlose Zivilisten niederzuprügeln.




> Lol. Der war gut. Allende (der demokratisch gewählte Diktator. Ähnlich eines gewissen Adolf H. der seinerzeit auch demokratisch an die Macht kam) , hat nachweislich die Verfassung Chiles untergraben, Unternehmer enteignet und die florierende Wirtschaft Chiles fast vollends zerstört. Während Allende regierte, gab es eine Hyperinflation bei der nur die ärmsten der Armen glücklich sein konnten.
> 
> Mag ja für dich richtig romantisch klingen, dass ein ideologischer Allende da jeden Tag einen halben Liter Milch für Schulkinder austeilt und sich um die Armen kümmert. Nützt nur in der Realität nichts, wenn die Armut drum herum zunimmt und man bald keinen mehr findet, der Dumm genug ist oder auch nur über die Mittel verfügt, die Milch und Lebensmittel zu spenden.
> 
> Pinochet mag zwar nicht demokratisch gewählt worden sein, war aber trotzdem der weitaus menschlichere (im Sinne von Rechts-/Unrechtsempfindung) Staatsführer. Unter seiner Herrschaft ging es vorwärts mit Chile und dank seiner Bestrebungen hat Chile bis heute eine Verfassung, die nicht von irgendwelchen Ideologen vom Schlage eines Allende untergraben werden kann.



Was war an der Wahl nicht demokratisch? Was Allende betrifft gibts natürlich viele wiedersprüchliche Quellen, da er ja hauptsächlich totgeschwiegen wird, aber die meisten Allende-kritischen Quellen sind Müll.
Und mit der Wirtschaft und damit dem Land gings abwärts, weil es den Besserverdienenden nicht gepasst hat dass sie weniger und die Ärmeren mehr bekommen sollten. Deshalb haben sie gestreikt und deshalb funktionierte das System nicht. Nur zur Erinnerung, vor diesen Streiks hat Allende die Wirtschaft stark verbessert. Aber das ging an die Geldbeutel der Reichen, und das ist natürlich untragbar.
Aber auch hier, ich hab meine Meinung, du hast deine. Ich werde auf Allende ab jetzt höchstens noch mit ner PM eingehen. Ich wollte damit nur klarstellen, dass Links nicht so "böse" ist wie du es darstellst.




> Habe ich mich eigentlich irgendwo als CDUler/CSUler oder FDPler geoutet?
> Mir ist wohl klar, dass sich unter den Demagogen und Nein Sagern auch CDU Wähler befinden. Wobei ich weder CDU Wähler bin, noch trifft die Bezeichnung "Rechts" auf die CDU/CSU oder die FDP zu. Im Gegenteil. Diese Parteien empfinde ich persönlich (mit einigen Ausnahmen) als viel zu weit links. Vorallem da sie eher gegen die Marktwirtschaft anzukämpfen scheinen, statt dieser in die Hände zu spielen (sieht man ja auch an der wirklich idiotischen Idee den Bahnhof unter Staatsbesitz zu lassen. Die ganze Demonstration hätte man mit einer Privatisierung längst umgehen können).



ICH habe nirgendwo behauptet dass du CDU/FDP-Wähler bist bzw. mit denen sympathisierst. Nur DU hast behauptet, die Demonstrierenden wären alle Linke Chaoten. Und das habe ich wiederlegt. Gibt es damit ein Problem?
Und meine Meinung zur Richtung der Regierung behalt ich für mich, will nicht dass es hier noch weiter ausartet.


----------



## nyso (5. Oktober 2010)

Ein nettes Originaldokument:

_ Dieter Reicherter                                                                               Tel. 07192 / 930522 
Ochsenhaustr. 25                                                                               FAX  07192 / 930523 
71566 Althütte - Fautspach                                          Reicherter.es@t-online.de 


1.10.2010 



Herrn  
Innenminister Heribert Rech 
Stuttgart 


Betr.: Wasserwerfereinsatz im Schlossgarten am 30.9.2010, ca. 16.15 Uhr 

Sehr geehrter Herr Minister, 
gestern wurde ich Opfer eines Wasserwerferangriffes der im Schlossgarten eingesetzten 
Polizei. Von mir in einer Stofftasche mitgeführte Gegenstände wurden durch das 
Wasser beschädigt. 

Ich halte diesen Wasserwerferangriff für rechtswidrig und bitte um Aufklärung. 
Gleichzeitig erhebe ich 

                             DIENSTAUFSICHTSBESCHWERDE 

gegen die verantwortlichen Personen im Wasserwerfer 1, die den Angriff ausführten. 

Zur Begründung in der gebotenen Kürze ( auf Nachfrage kann ich gern ergänzen ): 

Ich bin kein Berufsdemonstrant und kein Chaot, sondern habe diesem Staat bis zu 
meiner Pensionierung vor einem Monat treu gedient, zuletzt elf Jahre lang als 
Vorsitzender einer Strafkammer des Landgerichts Stuttgart. 

Gestern hatte ich mich um 12 Uhr in Stuttgart mit einer Kollegin getroffen und dann 
noch Einkäufe erledigt. Da ich während der Fahrt im Radio von der begonnenen 
Polizeiaktion gehört hatte, wollte ich mich anschließend vor Ort selbst informieren. 
Schon am abgerissenen Nordflügel des Hauptbahnhofs traf ich auf ein ca. 
sechzehnjähriges Mädchen mit einer Augenverletzung infolge eines 
Pfeffersprayeinsatzes, das gerade von der ärztlichen Behandlung kam. 

Den Schlossgarten betrat ich gegen 15.30 Uhr durch den Zugang beim früheren 
Busbahnhof. Es gab keinerlei Hinweise, dass das Betreten oder der Aufenthalt dort (es 
handelt sich um einen öffentlichen Park) untersagt sei. Die Situation an dieser Seite 
stellte sich als absolut friedlich dar. Der sich anschließende Teil des Schlossgartens war 
durch Absperrgitter und Polizeibeamte, die dicht an dicht wie eine Mauer standen, 
komplett abgeriegelt. Aus diesem abgeriegelten Teil wurden einzelne Personen, die sich 
offenbar dort noch aufgehalten hatten, von Polizisten herausgeführt. Auch dies verlief 
völlig friedlich.  

 In diesem Zeitpunkt verlief die Absperrung durch die Polizei noch quer über den am 
Rande des Parks (Richtung Südflügel des Hauptbahnhofs) verlaufenden asphaltierten 
Weg. Später wollte die Polizei diesen Weg in Richtung des Ausgangs zum früheren 
Busbahnhof von den anwesenden Personen freimachen. Warum dies nötig war, kann ich 
nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls ging von den Anwesenden keinerlei Gewalt aus. Es fuhr 
dann der Wasserwerfer Nr. 1 auf diesem Weg vor, zunächst noch hinter der 
polizeilichen Absperrung. Mit Lautsprecher erfolgten mehrere Aufforderungen, „die 
Straße zu räumen und in den rückwärtigen Teil des Schlossgartens zu gehen“. Für den 
Fall des Nichtbefolgens wurde der Einsatz des Wasserwerfers angedroht. Ich selbst hielt 
mich zu keiner Zeit auf dieser Straße auf, sondern stand ca. drei Meter daneben (vom 
Wasserwerfer aus gesehen links) auf der Wiese – wie viele andere Personen auch. 

Als die Straße nicht von allen Personen geräumt wurde, kam der Wasserwerfer und 
offenbar auch Pfefferspray gegen diese Personen zum Einsatz. Ich sah einige Verletzte, 
vor allem handelte es sich um Augenverletzungen und auch blutende Wunden. Es kam 
zum Glück weiterhin zu keinerlei Gewalt. Die auf der Straße befindlichen Personen 
versuchten nur, sich vor dem Wasserstrahl zu schützen. 

Ohne jede Ankündigung wurde plötzlich der Wasserstrahl gegen die Personen auf der 
Wiese gerichtet. Es war keinerlei Aufforderung ergangen, diesen außerhalb der 
polizeilichen Absperrungen liegenden Bereich zu verlassen. Der Beschuss der Personen 
auf der Wiese wurde einige Zeit fortgesetzt, ohne dass erkennbar wurde, was damit 
eigentlich erreicht werden sollte (im Rücken der Menschenmenge befand sich der von 
zahlreichen Passanten benutze Weg Richtung Neckartor). 

Bereits beim ersten völlig überraschenden Wasserangriff wurde ich voll getroffen. Ich 
wurde zum Glück nicht verletzt, war aber selbst beim Eintreffen in meiner Wohnung 
gegen 21 Uhr noch immer völlig durchnässt (die Kleidung konnte ich zuvor nicht 
wechseln, weil ich nach dem Angriff zu meiner pflegebedürftigen Mutter nach Esslingen 
fahren musste). Meine mitgeführten Einkäufe, insbesondere Hüllen von Schallplatten 
und Booklets von CDs sowie ein Buch, aber auch persönliche Papiere wurden völlig 
durchnässt und sind zum Teil unbrauchbar. 

Nach einem heutigen Zeitungsbericht dienten die Wasserwerfer lediglich der 
Eigensicherung der Polizei, „nicht um Straßen freizumachen“. Im Fernsehen und 
Rundfunk äußerten Sie und Polizeiführer gestern sinngemäß, man sei selbst schuld, 
wenn man vom Wasserwerfereinsatz betroffen sei. Der Einsatz sei mehrfach 
angekündigt worden. Man hätte daher rechtzeitig weggehen können. Da dies in meinem 
Fall nicht zutrifft, halte ich den Einsatz für rechtswidrig und erbitte Ihre fundierte 
juristische Stellungnahme sowie Bescheidung der Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.  

Gestatten Sie mir die Bemerkung, dass ich einen derartigen Polizeieinsatz gegen 
friedliche Bürger bislang nur durch Berichte aus China und anderen Diktaturen kannte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


Dieter Reicherter        _

http://www.rems-murr-gegen-s21.de/f...df?PHPSESSID=c3a54c689962e35b90136a758e4a1528


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

Bilder sprechen mehr Bände als die Beschwerde eines Einzelnen Bürgers. 

Wenn man nicht wieder an irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien glaubt (wie beim letzten IDF Einsatz gegen Terroristen der Free Palestina Flotilla, wo auch jeder erst denen geglaubt hat, die den besseren Dackelblick drauf hatten), sind die bei einigen Sendern gezeigten Videos sehr anschaulich und zeigen das wahre Ausmaß der "Gandhie Jünger".

Vor Leuten die erst die Beamten vor Ort provozieren um dann minderjährige (teilweise sogar Babies) als Schutzschilde einzusetzen habe ich jedenfalls keinen Respekt.

EDIT: Was besonders auffallend ist. Viele der Demonstranten waren auffallend vermummt (sprich Schal, Mütze, dicke Regenjacke) gekleidet und verfügten oft über Regenschirme. 
Warum sollte sich ein unbescholtener Bürger, der nichts Böses vorhat -- und dessen Vertrauen in den Staat ja angeblich erst nach der Demonstration zur Gänze erschüttert wurde -- in diesem zugegeben recht warmen, Sonnendurchfluteten Herbst auf so eine Art und Weise für eine friedliche Demonstration kleiden?


----------



## frEnzy (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh schon AMDFan2005 lässt keine Argumente gelten. Alle, die berichten, dass der Polizeieinsatz überzogen war (sogar von Leuten vor Ort) lügen, übertreiben oder sind haben es halt verdient. Oder warst du etwa selbst dabei, AMDFan2005?

Die Diskussion kann beendet werden, denn sie führt zu nichts.

@Demo: Es ist eine der wenigen legitimen Möglichkeiten dem Staat zu zeigen, dass man gegen seine Vorhaben ist. Wenn eine Demo genehmigt ist, spricht absolut nichts dagegen, diese auch durch zu führen! Dies steht allen Menschen hier in Deutschland zu. Die Polizeiaktion war gradezu lächerlich überzogen.

Auch das Verhalten der Politiker oder des Bahnchefs sind geradezu lächerlich rechthaberisch! Ich hoffe, sie haben erfolg mit ihrem Versuch, den Landtag aufzulösen. Das wäre eine wahre Machtdemonstration, gegen die auch die Polizei mit ihren Wasserwerfern nichts ausrichten könnte!


----------



## kazzig (6. Oktober 2010)

Heute meckern sie über den Bahnhof, jaja. Das war schon immer so. Die Oma meiner Freundin erzählte mir neulich über den damals noch nicht gebauten Bahnhof in Sersheim und wie viele Menschen dort auch auf die Straße gingen etc.

Natürlich steht das in keinem Vergleich zu Stuttgart. Ich verfolge es ja selber und fahre (gezwungenermaßen) dort vorbei.
Ich habe die Vermutung, dass, wenn der Bahnhof mal irgendwann fertig wird, sich nach ein paar Monaten niemand mehr traut den Mund auf zu machen.

Dieses Verhalten ist so, war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Typisch Mensch, erstmal sich gegen alles und jeden wehren und am Ende steht man doch auf der Sonnenseite, dass endlich was vernünftiges in Stuttgart gemacht wurde.

Ich verstehe die Leute in Stuttgart wirklich nicht (typische stuttgarter Arroganz eben): Jetzt investiert man nach gefühlten EWIGKEITEN endlich mal in Stuttgart und dessen Infrastruktur und alle jammern sie.

Die Leute sollten mal ihre Egoisten-Brillen ablegen und auch mal an die nächste und übernächste Generation etc. denken.
Zukunftsorientierte Investition - ja da steckt das Wort doch schon drin "Zukunft". Die ganze Arroganz ist sowas von deutlich spürbar, weil alle jetzt an sich selber denken und alles andere außen vor lassen.

Mein Gott! Es sind 30-50 Bäume im Park gefallen. WEN JUCKTS? Wartets ab und dann pflanzen sie Euch in ein paar Jahren 100 neue Bäume.
Man muss schon zugeben: Der stuttgarter Park war nie ein Central Park und sollte es auch nicht werden, aber Hauptsache die Ökos haben etwas zum Jammern. Das haben wir gern


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich seh schon AMDFan2005 lässt keine Argumente gelten. Alle, die berichten, dass der Polizeieinsatz überzogen war (sogar von Leuten vor Ort) lügen, übertreiben oder sind haben es halt verdient. Oder warst du etwa selbst dabei, AMDFan2005?
> 
> Die Diskussion kann beendet werden, denn sie führt zu nichts.
> 
> ...



Und das kommt ausgerechnet von Jemandem, der nicht in Baden-Württemberg lebt, ergo auch nicht für die Folgen einer Landtagsauflösung aufkommen muss. 

Man hat es nun schon so oft gesehen, dass ich es einfach nur noch leid bin. Ideologische Spinner gibt es so viele auf der Welt und irgendwelche Menschen haben immer das absolute Aufbegehren diesen extremistischen Individuen beizustehen. 

War so bei der Flotilla Aktion. War so bei Stuttgart 21. Selbst die RAF ist erst durch blinde Vollpfosten groß geworden, die nicht die wahre Quelle der Gewalt sehen konnten/wollten und immer schön mit Parolen ala "Weg mit den Bullen Schweinen" umherzogen. 

Und ich frage mich einfach immer wieder, wie viele Beweise man eigentlich noch vorlegen muss, um Radikale in unserer Welt eben als diese zu outen. Muss erst wieder etwas in die Luft fliegen und alles zu spät sein, ehe man zwischen schwarz und weiß unterscheiden kann? 

Muss erst noch mehr Blut auf beiden Seiten fliessen, ehe man die wahren Agressoren erkennt? Die eben nicht jene sind, die sich verteidigen, sondern jene, die von vornherein mit der Überzeugung an die Sache herangehen, dass Polizisten alles blutdrünstige Monster sind und man sie vor laufender Kamera denunzieren muss, während man sich selbst als armes Opfer darstellt und mutig jeden Schlag aushält, den man sich dreimal verdient hat.


----------



## frEnzy (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss zwar nicht für eure Neuwahlen aufkommen (die ja eh übrigens anstehen), dafür aber für die Mehrkosten des Bahnhofs, denn der wird unter Garantie viel teurer als gerade angekündigt. Das ist "immer" so bei öffentlichen Großbaustellen.

Mit dem Rest deiner Äußerungen solltest du besser vorsichtig sein. Man könnte dich ganz leicht so verstehen, dass du mich einen idologischen Spinner genannt hast, der die RAF gut findet, was milde gesagt eine absolute Frechheit wäre.

@Beweise: Zeig mir doch mal deine Beweise, die beweisen, dass die Polizisten rechtmäßig gehandelt haben! Ich habe bei Youtube schon mehrere Videos gesehen, bei denen eindeutig zu sehen war, dass die Polizei auf friedliche Demonstranten eingeschlagen hat, sie mit Pfefferspray besprüht hat und den Wasserwerfer eingesetzt hat aber ich habe noch keins gesehen, wo vermummte Schläger/Steinewerfer auf die Polizei los gegangen wären. Ist schon ein wenig verdächtig, diese Einseitigkeit, findest du nicht?


----------



## faibel (6. Oktober 2010)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Leute in Stuttgart wirklich nicht (typische stuttgarter Arroganz eben): Jetzt investiert man nach gefühlten EWIGKEITEN endlich mal in Stuttgart und dessen Infrastruktur und alle jammern sie.
> 
> Die Leute sollten mal ihre Egoisten-Brillen ablegen und auch mal an die nächste und übernächste Generation etc. denken.
> Zukunftsorientierte Investition - ja da steckt das Wort doch schon drin "Zukunft". Die ganze Arroganz ist sowas von deutlich spürbar, weil alle jetzt an sich selber denken und alles andere außen vor lassen.



Wenn der Bahnhof leistungsfähig und für die Zukunft gerüstet wäre würden sicherlich weniger Leute "jammern". Der Bahnhof ist aber eher ein Rückschritt und auf dem Papier schon eine Totgeburt. Wenn da dann noch die "vielgelobte Pünktlichkeit" der deutschen Bahn mit einfließt wird das ein Verkehrstechnischer Flaschenhals.

Btw. Es sind Rund 300 Bäume die gefällt werden müssen. Das sind 6-10x mehr als du angenommen hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Langsam erinnert das Ganze an die Nazi Zeit (kein Wunder. Schliesslich waren die ersten Grünen ausnahmslos ehemalige NSDAP Mitglieder und sind auch heute noch in der "Ideologie vor Vernunft" Sparte einzuordnen).



Quelle/Belege. Umgehend.




> Ich frage mich eigentlich, wer dieses Gesetz geschrieben hat, dass ein Sechstel (1/6) von 7.5 millionen registrierter Wähler ausreicht, um den Landtag binnen 6 Wochen aufzulösen. Derjenige muss im Mathematik Unterricht geschlafen haben oder sich gedacht haben "Demokratie als Diktatur der Mehrheit ist überbewertet. Jetzt machen wir mal die Diktatur der Minderheit"



_Nuhr_
Wenn man den Landtag auflöst, hat das rein gar nichts mit Diktatur zu tun. Es übernimmt niemand die Macht. Das zwingt lediglich zu Neuwahlen. Und 1/6tel der Wähler ist schon verdammt viel, genauer: fast 1/3tel derjenigen, die überhaupt an der letzten Wahl teilgenommen haben. Wenn soviele Leute der Meinung sind, dass die derzeitige Regierung untragbar ist und ihre Pflichten verletzt, dann sind Neuwahlen zwingend nötig, wenn man das noch Demokratie nennen will.
Sollten die anderen 2/3tel der Wähler weiterhin der Meinung sein, dass die alte Regierung an der Macht bleiben soll, kann sie die ja wieder wählen. Dann kann man sich aber imho langsam Gedanken über politische Unruhen machen, denn wenn 2/3tel eine Regierung als "toll" und 1/3tel sie als ~"verfassungsfeindlich" einstuft, dann hat man nicht mehr eine demokratische Gesellschaft. Dann hat man eine Demokratur, die sehr viele Menschen unterdrückt.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Desweiteren seh ich null Sinn in dem Vorgehen der Polizei. Man verprügelt Rentner und Kinder, nur weil ein paar Idioten wahrscheinlich Steine geworfen haben? Das zieht doch nur Gewalttouristen an. Meiner Meinung nach wirds da noch mal richtig eskalieren. Je heftiger die Polizei vorgeht, desto heftiger wird auch die Reaktion ausfallen. Ich wette, dass es dann mehr Gewalttouristen gibt und dass sich dann auch bei den Leuten vor Ort immer mehr der Hass ausbreitet und dass die dann denken: "Mensch, wir werden eh kaputtgeschlagen, und wenn wir schon im Krankenhaus enden können wir uns davor wenigstens auch wehren.".



Das Konzept "draufhauen" wendet die Polizei leider bundesweit auf sämtlichen Demos an. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Was ich so an Bildern aus Stuttgart gesehen habe, ist sogar ungewöhnlich harmlos. (Leute setzen sich auf Einsatzfahrzeuge, wehren sich auch noch gegen Polizisten und werden dann so behutsam wie möglich runtergehoben? Aufm Schanzenfest hätten sie vermutlich mitm Wasserwerfer runtergeholt)
Meinem Eindruck nach hat sie dafür bislang von der breiten Mitte der Gesellschaft auch regelmäßig Zuspruch oder Forderungen nach noch härterer Vorgehensweise bekommen. 




philipps schrieb:


> @ der-sack88
> Müssen Lehrer nicht auf der Seite vom Staat stehen?? Die haben doch einen Eid geleistet. Sie dürfen ja auch net für z.B. mehr Lohn protestieren.
> Lass mich gerne verbessern.



Lehrer müssen mit nichten auf der Seite des Staates zu tun. Im Gegenteil, Deutschland hat nun wirklich ein paar mal zu oft staatliche Gleichschaltung und Massenmanipulation von Kindern erlebt, deswegen hat in der BRD der Staat sogar arg wenig direkten Einfluss auf die Bildung.
Was sie teilweise nicht dürfen, dass ist streiken - das liegt aber schlichtweg am Beamtenstatus.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, und was wäre dagegen einzuwenden? Bei den Amis wird auch gegen die Moschee nahe des Ground Zero demonstriert, und das Gebiet ist auch Privateigentum (soweit ich weiß). Nur weil etwas Privateigentum ist heißt das nicht, dass man nicht dagegen demonstrieren darf. Oder kannst du das mit irgendeinem Gesetz beweisen? Ich bin mal gespannt...



In den USA wurde primär gegen den "Bau einer Moschee am Ground Zero" demonstiert. New Yorker, die den Unterschied zu "Bau eines Gemeindezentrums zwei Straßen von Ground Zero entfernt" kennen, schütteln darüber eher den Kopf.
Unabhängig davon ist es eine Sache, ob man gegen etwas demonstrieren darf (außer gegen die Verfassung kann man das vermutlich gegen alles) und ob man das sollte. Und gegen das Recht, auf/mit Privateigentum das zu machen, was man will, zu demonstrieren, wäre doch schon ein sehr radikaler Schritt mit unserer kapitalistischen Ordnung...

Aber: Hätte man die Grundstücke privatisiert, wäre bereits dieser Vorgang etwas gewesen, gegen das man demonstrieren kann (siehe z.B. Seen in Brandenburg, die jetzt afaik doch für Normalsterbliche nutzbar bleiben) und zum anderen bleibt da immer noch die Ausgabe von Milliarden an Staatsgeldern.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon. Hier wimmelt es nur so von Wirtschaftsexperten, die wirklich voll den Durchblick haben *Sarkasmus
> 
> Was denkst du eigentlich, wofür man derlei Dinge aushebt? Da geht es nicht nur um irgendeinen Prestige oder dergleichen. Da geht es um die Sicherung von Investoren und um Zukunftssicherheit.



Falls du ernsthaft die These vertreten willst, dass die Elbphilharmonie "Zukunftssicherheit" bringt, mach dazu bitte einen extra Thread auf.
(am besten gleich in der Ruka)



> Das Einzige, was man der Regierung vorwerfen kann, ist das zu viel aus der öffentlichen Hand bezahlt wurde. Meiner Meinung sollte Deutschland eine vollständige Privatisierung widerfahren, um es zukunftsreif zu machen und den Steuerzahler zu entlasten.



Wie willst du Dinge privatisieren, die keinen Gewinn einbringen bzw. wie willst du den Steuerzahler entlasten, in dem du Dinge privatisierst, die Gewinn einbringen? (Optimierungsmaßnahmen, um erstere in letztere zu überführen, kann auch der Staat machen, wenn er will)



> Aber das scheint ja nicht das Problem der Demonstranten zu sein. Hier geht es nur um Ideologie und Ohnmacht.



Da geht es z.B. über Milliardensummen, die der Staat ausgibt...
(z.T. auch um Schäden, die ein Privatunternehmen an staatlichen Einrichtungen = Parks anrichten darf)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bilder sprechen mehr Bände als die Beschwerde eines Einzelnen Bürgers.
> 
> Wenn man nicht wieder an irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien glaubt (wie beim letzten IDF Einsatz gegen Terroristen der Free Palestina Flotilla, wo auch jeder erst denen geglaubt hat, die den besseren Dackelblick drauf hatten), sind die bei einigen Sendern gezeigten Videos sehr anschaulich und zeigen das wahre Ausmaß der "Gandhie Jünger".
> 
> ...


 

Also dafür nehme ich jetzt sogar eine Verwarnung in Kauf:

Traue niemals einem Richter! Guter Grundsatz.  
Kann es sein, dass du nur bestimmte Bilder wahrnimmst und andere schlicht und einfach ignorierst? Das wäre zumindest ein Beleg für deine einseitige Sichtweise.

Du blickst sowas von überhaupt nicht durch, sonderst aber sogar zu diesem Thema deinen ideologisch verblendeten Schwachsinn ab. Was hat die Palästina-Flotte mit rechtschaffenen Stuttgarter Bürgern zu tun? Willst du die über einen Kamm scheren? Klar doch ist es eine blanke Provokation, wenn da jemand friedlich demonstriert. Und am besten hätte man auf die Demonstranten gleich geschossen, damit sowas gar nicht erst wieder passiert.  
Sonnendurchfluteter Herbst? Nachts kurz vor 1, dem Zeitpunkt der Eskalation? Kannst ja mal das Wetter für besagte Nacht in Stuttgart ergooglen.
Babys als Schutzschilde? Ich kann gar nicht mehr vor Lachen ... leider ist der Anlass ein trauriger. 
Grüne Nazis, Wahlen als Einfalltor für Diktaturen u.s.w.u.s.f.  und gleich nochmal 

So viel pauschaler Müll auf einen Haufen. Du musst ja wirklich jede Menge Hass mit dir rumschleppen.


----------



## DOTL (6. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ein Sprichwort - Jede Diskussion ist dann unredlich verloren, wenn die ersten Nazi-Vergleiche aufkommen.
Genau dem scheint hier nun zu geschehen.

Überdenkt bitte eure Aussagen und arbeitet bitte an einer objektiven Diskussion. Andernfalls führt dieser Thread wahrlich zu nichts. Sollte es dann geschehen, dass sich verschiedene Parteien verbal zu sehr attackieren, dann wird diese Diskussion eben hier nicht mehr stattfinden können.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle/Belege. Umgehend.



Da hätten wir beispielsweise die Gründungsmitgliederliste der Grünen.

Auf dieser stand beispielsweise Werner Vogel (gab damals sogar einen Skandal um seine Vergangenheit, als die Grünen damals zum ersten mal im Bundestag vertreten waren), zusammen mit einigen anderen seiner braunen Genossen.

Nebenbei gibt es dann noch das schöne Buch von Prof. Dr. Dr. Franz-Josef Brüggemeier mit dem Titel "Wie grün waren die Nazis? Natur, Umwelt und die Nation im Dritten Reich", was nicht nur ex-NSDAP Mitglieder nennt, die nach dem 2. Weltkrieg erste Bundesdeutsche und DDR grünen Bewegungen gegründet haben, sondern auch auf die Ideologie hinter authoritären/forcierten Umweltschutz eingeht (unter Anderem zu jener Massenmobilisierung die wir jetzt sehen). 






frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich muss zwar nicht für eure Neuwahlen aufkommen (die ja eh übrigens anstehen), dafür aber für die Mehrkosten des Bahnhofs, denn der wird unter Garantie viel teurer als gerade angekündigt. Das ist "immer" so bei öffentlichen Großbaustellen.



Dabei geht es auch garnicht um die Neuwahlen an sich, sondern um die 60  Tage zwischen Auflösung und Neuwahlen. 



> Mit dem Rest deiner Äußerungen solltest du besser vorsichtig sein. Man könnte dich ganz leicht so verstehen, dass du mich einen idologischen Spinner genannt hast, der die RAF gut findet, was milde gesagt eine absolute Frechheit wäre.



Klar. Wenn man besonders empfindlich ist, kann man alles hereininterpretieren.



> @Beweise: Zeig mir doch mal deine Beweise, die beweisen, dass die Polizisten rechtmäßig gehandelt haben! Ich habe bei Youtube schon mehrere Videos gesehen, bei denen eindeutig zu sehen war, dass die Polizei auf friedliche Demonstranten eingeschlagen hat, sie mit Pfefferspray besprüht hat und den Wasserwerfer eingesetzt hat aber ich habe noch keins gesehen, wo vermummte Schläger/Steinewerfer auf die Polizei los gegangen wären. Ist schon ein wenig verdächtig, diese Einseitigkeit, findest du nicht?



Tja. Das kommt dann wahrscheinlich auf die Interpretation an. Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Videos du auf Youtube gesehen hast, aber die Videos, die ich auf Youtube wie auch im privaten und öffentlichen Fernsehen gesehen habe, sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Da können ARD und ZDF auch noch so oft behaupten, dass was sie filmten würde das Gegenteil beweisen (ist schon sehr komisch, Bilder von einer wütenden Menge zu zeigen, die sich weigert aus dem Absperrgebiet abzuziehen und währenddessen dann die ganze Zeit von Polizeigewalt zu reden). 

In der heutigen Bild (ich weiss. Die deutschen haben mit dieser Zeitung ein sehr gespaltenes Verhältnis, weil man zwar einerseits über sie lacht und herzieht, man aber so gut wie jedem mit einer Drohung mit der Bildzeitung weich klopfen kann. Insofern muss in diesem Blatt ja doch irgendwo ein gewisser Stellenwert liegen) ist sogar ein eindeutiges Bild zu sehen. Dieses zeigt ein Mitglied des schwarzen Blocks in der Mitte einer schlagenden, schreienden und mit Gegenständen werfenden Menge.


----------



## der-sack88 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier sehe ich jetzt nicht soooooooooo viele Mitglieder der Grünen...

Davon abgesehen hast du einen genannt. Das beweist nicht das "die ersten Grünen ausnahmslos ehemalige NSDAP Mitglieder" waren.


----------



## axel25 (6. Oktober 2010)

An denjenigen mit der Privat-Gelände-Argumentation:

defacto ist die Bahnimmer noch Bundeseigentum, die Infrastruktur (also auch die Bahnhöfe) gehören eigentlich noch dem Saat, also der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Änderungen an der Infrastruktur müssen je nach Größe von der örtlichen exekutiven Instanz ,der Gemeinde, glaube ich) und bei größeren der "eigentlichen" Regierung (Bundestag, etc.) zur Genehmigung vorgelegt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Unternehmen Bahn (zu großen Teilen) in Staatsbesitz, aber es ist kein Staatsunternehmen. (d.h. z.B. im Rahmen des Demonstationsrechts sollten Bahneinrichtungen als Privatgrundstücke zählen)
Diese große Änderung an der Inrastruktur wurden in Absprache mit Bund, Land und Stadt beschlossen . Afaik sogar unter allen vorgeschriebenen Berücksichtungen der Bevölkerung/Möglichkeit für diese, Einspruch zu erheben. (d.h. genau die gleichen Gesetze, die nach Meinung vieler viel zu nachgiebig sind, wenn ein mangelhaft geplanter Autobahnbau auf einmal aus Natur- oder Anwohnerschutzgründen verzögert wird, sind auch hier am Werke. Und auf einmal stehen die Wendehälse auf der falschen Seite des Gesetzes...)


----------



## Icejester (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt einfach nicht.

1.) Mir ist schleierhaft, was an dem Neubau so schlimm sein soll.
2.) Es ist furchtbar und geradezu kriminell verantwortungslos, Kinder mit auf Demonstrationen zu nehmen. Den Eltern, die das tun, sollte meiner Meinung schnell das Sorgerecht entzogen werden. Sie sind ganz offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, zum Wohle ihrer Kinder zu entscheiden und ihrer Fürsorgepflicht nachzukommen.
3.) Kinder ohne eigenen Willen möglicherweise noch als menschliche Schutzschilde zu benutzen, ist an moralischer Versautheit nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Da fehlt mir jedes Wort.
4.) Die Verletzungen, die einige Demonstranten davongetragen haben, sind furchtbar. Da gibt es nichts zu bestreiten. Daß es so weit kommen mußte, ist eine große Tragödie. Aber: Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt nunmal darin um. Das weiß man nicht erst seit gestern.
5.) Warum kocht der ganze Protest denn jetzt erst hoch? Das ganze Ding wurde doch augenscheinlich vor 10 bis 15 Jahren auf den Weg gebracht. Das ist wahrlich genug Zeit, um ein drohendes Projekt zu verhindern. Warum geht man erst auf die Straße, wenn es zu spät ist?
6.) Wieso demonstriert überhaupt jemand gegen eine Maßnahme, die schon in mehreren Gerichtsverfahren überprüft und für rechtens befunden wurde? Wenn man Gerichtsurteile oder anerkanntermaßen rechtmäßige Gesetze durch sowas kippen könnte, wieso demonstriert dann niemand bspw. gegen die Höhe der Bußgelder bei Verkehrsverstößen? Das geht schließlich auch alle Leute was an.
Und wo ist eigentlich das Demokratieverständnis der Personen, die da jetzt demonstrieren? Es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Beschlüsse für Stuttgart 21 plötzlich aus dem Nichts auf den Schreibtischen von Bahnchef oder Ministerpräsident aufgetaucht. Das wurde ja alles von demokratisch legitimierten Regierungen, Stadträten und ähnlichen Institutionen beschlossen.
Es gibt soviel, wogegen man demonstrieren könnte, was finanziell mit Sicherheit für die Allgemeinheit noch viel schädlicher ist (falls Stuttgart 21 es denn tatsächlich ist; davon habe ich keine Ahnung) oder noch viel mehr Leute in ihren Behaglichkeiten stört, als eine Großbaustelle in einer deutschen Stadt.

Warum machen die Demonstranten ausgerechnet da soviel Wind? Erhoffen sie sich davon ein günstiges Abschneiden bei den Landtagswahlen? Dann kämen in Baden-Württemberg allerdings lediglich die Parteien an die Macht, die Stuttagart 21 in Bundesregierungsverantwortung befürwortet haben. Eigentlich kann das also nicht ihr Interesse sein.

Daher bleibt am Ende nur die Frage: Wollen die eigentlich irgendwas anderes, als einfach nur um jeden Preis dagegen zu sein, egal gegen was?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja wozu der Protest? 


> .....
> Es gibt in der bundesdeutschen Medienwelt ein Rätselraten darüber, was denn in Stuttgart abgeht, ..........
> ...... Lasst uns die Frage „Wem gehört die Stadt“ auf drei Ebenen ausleuchten: erstens der Ebene der Demokratie, zweitens der Ebene der guten und schlechten Argumente und drittens der Ebene der Wirtschaftlichkeit, oder, wie wir hier sagen: zur Frage, wer d´Sach zamme halte kann.
> 
> ...


SeeMoZ Was Sie immer schon über Stuttgart 21 wissen wollten… 
(bitte! den Beitrag komplett lesen ... Zusammenhänge und Interessenlagen sind hier sehr eindeutig dargestellt)

Obwohl in english, finde ich auch folgende Seite (inkl. schönen bunten Fallskizzen und Schaubildern) sehr aussagekräftig:
European Tribune - Community, Politics & Progress.
(die anschließende Diskussion mit den abgebildeten Architekturmodellen und Fotos ist sehr bezeichnend für den Konflikt)

Da fährt die Bauindustrie aber gleich großes Kaliber auf:


> *Baubranche droht mit Abwanderung*


Stuttgart 21: Baubranche droht mit Abwanderung - manager-magazin.de - Politik
(immerhin weiß man nun, wer da seine Felle fortschwimmen sieht)

Mal ein anderer Blickpunkt auf das Baugewerbe im Sektor:


> Als besonders gutes Pflaster erweist sich dabei offenbar die Gegend um das prosperierende Stuttgart. Dort werde die Mafia gefährlich unterschätzt, meint die in Venedig lebende Journalistin Petra Reski, die sich seit zwanzig Jahren mit dem Verbrechersyndikat beschäftigt. „*Stuttgart ist seit Jahrzehnten eine Hochburg der Mafia in Deutschland*, speziell zweier Clans der kalabrischen 'ndrangheta, die auch die umliegenden Orte wie Waiblingen, Ludwigsburg, Esslingen und Fellbach als ihr ureigenstes Terrain betrachten“, sagt Reski. „Die Mafia kam im Gefolge der italienischen Gastarbeiter und ist inzwischen bis in höchste Gesellschaftsspitzen vorgedrungen. *Heute macht sie in Stuttgart ihre Geschäfte in der Bauindustrie, im Immobilienhandel*, in der Gastronomie.“


Mafia in Deutschland: Im Schlaraffenland - Inland - Politik - FAZ.NET

@icejester... 
1.) ja wie kann man sich nur erdreisten, auf eine friedliche (und als solche war sie von Anfang an gedacht, hätte es da nicht das gesetzwidrige Abholzen der Bäume gegeben) Demonstration seine Kinder mitzunehmen? Ein Eklat-trara!
2.) kann endlich mal jemand seine Behauptung der Schutzschildfunktion der Kinder belegen? Ich habe in Videos nur Mütter gesehen, die gemeinsam mit ihren Kindern versuchten, gezielten Wasserwerferstrahlen (nicht wie offz. verlautbart, breitflächige Berieselung von oben) zu entkommen. Mütter und Väter, die sich vor ihre Kinder stellten und Leute, die alte weißhaarige Tattergreise (die gar nicht wussten, wie ihnen geschieht) aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen versuchten.
3.) "wer sich in Gefahr begibt": diese Gefahr war a) nicht vorhersehbar und b) wäre es euch auch lieber gewesen, wenn die Zonis ´89 zusammengeknüppelt und niedergeschossen worden wären? Wenigstens müsstet ihr jetzt keinen Soli zahlen...

... und sowas von "Freiheitlichen" ... 

Gilt wohl immer nur für die eigene, was? Auf einmal nur obrigkeitshöriges Gedusel von demokratisch legitimierten Regierungen, die doch angeblich sonst so vehement die Freiheit (des Kapitals und der Wirtschaft) einzuschränken versuchen ... wie nu? was nu? Für die gilt das nicht? Aha.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @icejester...
> 1.) ja wie kann man sich nur erdreisten, auf eine friedliche (und als solche war sie von Anfang an gedacht, hätte es da nicht das gesetzwidrige Abholzen der Bäume gegeben) Demonstration seine Kinder mitzunehmen? Ein Eklat-trara!



Ja, auch auf friedliche Demonstrationen. Wer zu jung ist, um für sich selbst entscheiden zu können, hat auf Demonstrationen prinzipiell nichts verloren. Im Gegenteil. Ein Kind hat keinen politischen Willen. Seine Instrumentalisierung durch die Eltern für deren politischen Willen ist Vergewaltigung und Kindesmißbrauch. Nichts sonst.


> 2.) kann endlich mal jemand seine Behauptung der Schutzschildfunktion der Kinder belegen? Ich habe in Videos nur Mütter gesehen, die gemeinsam mit ihren Kindern versuchten, gezielten Wasserwerferstrahlen (nicht wie offz. verlautbart, breitflächige Berieselung von oben) zu entkommen. Mütter und Väter, die sich vor ihre Kinder stellten und Leute, die alte weißhaarige Tattergreise (die gar nicht wussten, wie ihnen geschieht) aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen versuchten.


Das ist doch lächerlich. Welches andere Ansinnen kann ich denn überhaupt haben, wenn ich meine Kinde zu sowas mitnehme?


> 3.) "wer sich in Gefahr begibt": diese Gefahr war a) nicht vorhersehbar


Klar. Ist natürlich überhaupt nicht vorhersehbar, daß es Konsequenzen haben kann, wenn man den Aufforderungen der Polizei nicht Folge leistet. So ein himmelschreiender Schwachsinn! Wer zum Zeitpunkt des Wasserwerfereinsatzes noch da war, ist sicherlich mehrfach der Aufforderung, das Gebiet nun zu verlassen, nicht nachgekommen. Da kann sich doch wohl jeder denken, daß es gleich ernst wird.

Ehrlich, meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Polizei immer sehr korrekt, wenn man einfach exakt das tut, was sie sagen. Und angegriffen wird man von Polizisten dann schon gar nicht.


> und b) wäre es euch auch lieber gewesen, wenn die Zonis ´89 zusammengeknüppelt und niedergeschossen worden wären? Wenigstens müsstet ihr jetzt keinen Soli zahlen...


Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Einen Unrechtsstaat mit einer rechtmäßigen Baumaßnahme zu vergleichen, ist wirklich sehr, sehr albern.


> ... und sowas von "Freiheitlichen" ...
> 
> Gilt wohl immer nur für die eigene, was? Auf einmal nur obrigkeitshöriges Gedusel von demokratisch legitimierten Regierungen, die doch angeblich sonst so vehement die Freiheit (des Kapitals und der Wirtschaft) einzuschränken versuchen ... wie nu? was nu? Für die gilt das nicht? Aha.


Den Absatz verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Kannst Du das noch einmal klar, verständlich und in ganzen Sätzen erläutern?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, auch auf friedliche Demonstrationen. Wer zu jung ist, um für sich selbst entscheiden zu können, hat auf Demonstrationen prinzipiell nichts verloren. Im Gegenteil.


Kinder haben also beim Einkaufen nix verloren, in der Schule nicht und selbst auf dem Rummel ... können sie doch selbst nicht entscheiden, ob sie da hin wollen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ein Kind hat keinen politischen Willen. Seine Instrumentalisierung durch die Eltern für deren politischen Willen ist Vergewaltigung und Kindesmißbrauch. Nichts sonst.


Sie allein zu hause zu lassen, ist Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Den Absatz verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


Kognition ? Wikipedia

Zum Rest:
Ich habe inzwischen genügend Videos aus unterschiedlichsten Quellen gesehen um das so einzuschätzen. Schwachsinn ist es allemal nicht. Wenn du das anders siehst, ist das nicht mein Problem.

Öhm ...hatten wir ja noch nicht zu Genüge: Wie definiert man allgemeingültig "Unrechtsstaat"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

Da hier so viele "viele Videos" gesehen haben, die irgendwas eindeutig belegen, sollte man diese vielleicht auch verlinken. Zu wiederholen, dass man von seiner Meinung fest überzeugt ist, stellt keinen Diskussionsbeitrag dar.




Icejester schrieb:


> 1.) Mir ist schleierhaft, was an dem Neubau so schlimm sein soll.



Kosten/Nutzenverhältniss



> 4.) Die Verletzungen, die einige Demonstranten davongetragen haben, sind furchtbar. Da gibt es nichts zu bestreiten. Daß es so weit kommen mußte, ist eine große Tragödie. Aber: Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt nunmal darin um. Das weiß man nicht erst seit gestern.



Der öffentliche Raum in Deutschland einschließlich Demonstrationen sollte keine Gefahrensituation darstellen. Das zu verhindern ist Job der Polizei.
Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass von (z.B. gewaltbereiten) Demonstranten Gewalt gegen Demonstranten ausging oder das neben Polizei und Demonstranten noch jemand anders vor Ort war.





Icejester schrieb:


> Welches andere Ansinnen kann ich denn überhaupt haben, wenn ich meine Kinde zu sowas mitnehme?



Gerüchten zu Folge soll es Eltern geben, die sich noch um ihre Kinder kümmern und z.B. Zeit mit ihnen verbringen möchten.



> Ehrlich, meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Polizei immer sehr korrekt, wenn man einfach exakt das tut, was sie sagen. Und angegriffen wird man von Polizisten dann schon gar nicht.



Manchmal sagen sie einem nicht, was man machen soll, sondern rennen schlagstockschwingend auf einen zu. (zugegeben: Ich habe seinerzeit nicht getestet, ob sie überhaupt was von mir wollten)


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Kinder haben also beim Einkaufen nix verloren, in der Schule nicht und selbst auf dem Rummel ... können sie doch selbst nicht entscheiden, ob sie da hin wollen.
> 
> 
> Sie allein zu hause zu lassen, ist Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht.




 Ich sagte doch, sie haben keinen politischen Willen. Den drückt aber jeder aus, der auf einer Demonstration ist. Das heißt, Kinder werden so gezwungen, zu einer Sache mit einer bestimmten Meinung Stellung zu beziehen, die sie Jahre später, sobald sie selbst denken können, vielleicht ganz anders sehen würden.

Daß man beim Einkaufen, in der Schule und auf dem Rummel keine Gewissensentscheidung trifft, sollte doch selbst Dir irgendwie einleuchten, oder?

Abgesehen davon: Wenn die Alternative einzig darin besteht, Kinder mitzunehmen oder unbeaufsichtigt alleine daheim zu lassen, dann geht man eben gefälligst nicht demonstrieren. Das ist doch alles nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

Du willst das Recht von Eltern auf freie Meinungsäußerung einschränken?
Interessant. Andere Leute jammern, die Deutschen hätten zu wenig nachwuchs und du verlangst eine Entscheidung zwischen Kinder und Bürgerrechten.


----------



## axel25 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich erachte es mal als Fortschritt, dass man sich unterhalten möchte, wenn auch ohne Baustopp (das hat Herr Geißner (?) ja zur Bedingung gemacht, wenn er schlichtet).
Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum ein Teil der Grünen immer noch auf dem Baustopp beharrt.


----------



## frEnzy (7. Oktober 2010)

Videos, in denen die Polizei ordentlich hinlangt, ohne dass es nötig wäre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9p1G-3_mtI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJU9jDxSAWw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f8XVCLDLpI

Und noch mal für alle, warum dieses Projekt (unter anderem) Wahnsinn ist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJritWnnCVM



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erachte es mal als Fortschritt,  dass man sich unterhalten möchte, wenn auch ohne Baustopp (das hat Herr  Geißner (?) ja zur Bedingung gemacht, wenn er schlichtet).
> Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum ein Teil der Grünen immer noch auf dem Baustopp beharrt.


Es macht einfach keinen Sinn über den Abbruch oder die Umgestalltung des Projekts zu diskutieren, wärend es weiter gebaut wird. So werden nur scheinbare Fakten geschaffen, die den Befürwortern es leichter machen sollen zu argumentieren im Sinne von "Schaut mal, jetzt ist der Park schon weg. Jetzt lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr aufzuhören." und es zeigt, dass der Politik und der Wirtschaft der Protest der Massen egal ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erachte es mal als Fortschritt, dass man sich unterhalten möchte, wenn auch ohne Baustopp (das hat Herr Geißner (?) ja zur Bedingung gemacht, wenn er schlichtet).



Ich frag mich nur immer, worüber man sich unterhalten will.
Es gibt einen formell demokratisch legitmierten, gerichtlich bestätigten Bauplan, es gibt unterschriebene Bauverträge, es gibt afaik sogar schon unterschriebene Kaufverträge für die frei werdenden Grundstücke, es gibt eine feste Integration in EU-Finanzierung und -Verkehrsplanung und es gibt einen arg angeknackten Hauptbahnhof.
Was es nicht gibt, ist ein Kompromiss zwischen "so lassen" und "neubauen". Das ist eine ja/nein-Frage.
Also worüber wollen die Reden? Die Verhaltensfehler des anderen?



> Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum ein Teil der Grünen immer noch auf dem Baustopp beharrt.



Oppositions-Poppulismus. Die Grünen waren als einzige Landtagspartei noch nie an der Regierung beteiligt, d.h. sie haben als einzige eine weiße Weste und können fleißig mit dem Finger auf die zeigen, die am jetzigen Schlamassel schuld sind. Und in der derzeitigen Situation, in der viele Stammwähler der anderen Parteien, insbesondere der dominierenden Union, die aktuelle Regierung inakzeptabel finden, dürfte es sich in satten Wählerstimmen auszahlen, wenn man sich auf die Seite der Gegner stellt.


----------



## Sanger (7. Oktober 2010)

Leute immerhin ist es ja nicht vor zwei wochen entschieden wurden das der Bahnhof ausgebaut wurden und damals hätten sie sich ja auch schon aufregen können haben sie aber nicht gemacht.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur immer, worüber man sich unterhalten will.
> Es gibt einen formell demokratisch legitmierten, gerichtlich bestätigten Bauplan, es gibt unterschriebene Bauverträge, es gibt afaik sogar schon unterschriebene Kaufverträge für die frei werdenden Grundstücke, es gibt eine feste Integration in EU-Finanzierung und -Verkehrsplanung und es gibt einen arg angeknackten Hauptbahnhof.
> Was es nicht gibt, ist ein Kompromiss zwischen "so lassen" und "neubauen". Das ist eine ja/nein-Frage.
> Also worüber wollen die Reden? Die Verhaltensfehler des anderen?



Genau das frage ich mich auch. Immerhin sind doch wohl auch schon alle nötigen Verträge für das Vorhaben unter Dach und Fach. Natürlich kann man mit explodierenden Kosten gegen das Projekt argumentieren, aber es wäre nochmal fraglich, ob es so furchtbar viel billiger würde, wenn jetzt Verträge gekündigt werden müßten. In aller Regel werden bei sowas nämlich dann irgendwann ganz happige Konventionalstrafen bzw. die Erstattung von Ausfallkosten fällig. Dann hat man am Ende sehr viel Geld ausgegeben, Stuttgart hat aber trotzdem keinen neuen Bahnhof und kein freies Gelände in der Stadt, das man für sinnvolleres als Bahnschienen nutzen könnte.

Naja. Im Endeffekt ist es ja eine Sache der Stuttgarter. Mir ist es im Prinzip total egal, ob die da was neues bauen oder nicht. Immerhin lebe ich nicht in Stuttgart und Bahnfahren ist mir viel zu teuer. Aber das sind ja keine echten Argumente für oder gegen einen neuen Bahnhof.

@frEnzy: Ich habe auch Videos gesehen, in denen Polizisten mit der Bestuhlung eines Straßencafés beworfen wurden. So einseitig, wie Du es vielleicht gerne hättest, ist die Sache nicht.


----------



## nyso (7. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> 2.) Es ist furchtbar und geradezu kriminell verantwortungslos, Kinder mit auf Demonstrationen zu nehmen. Den Eltern, die das tun, sollte meiner Meinung schnell das Sorgerecht entzogen werden. Sie sind ganz offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, zum Wohle ihrer Kinder zu entscheiden und ihrer Fürsorgepflicht nachzukommen.



Also langsam reicht es, mir steht die Kotze bis Anschlag!
Ich werde doch wohl meine Kinder mit auf eine friedliche Demo mitnehmen können, ohne Angst um sie haben zu müssen



> 3.) Kinder ohne eigenen Willen möglicherweise noch als menschliche Schutzschilde zu benutzen, ist an moralischer Versautheit nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Da fehlt mir jedes Wort.



Zeig mir mal bitte Eltern, die ihre Kinder als Schilde benutzten! 



> 4.) Die Verletzungen, die einige Demonstranten davongetragen haben, sind furchtbar. Da gibt es nichts zu bestreiten. Daß es so weit kommen mußte, ist eine große Tragödie. Aber: Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt nunmal darin um. Das weiß man nicht erst seit gestern.



Wenn ich im Rechtsstaat Deutschland auf eine friedliche Demo gehe, was mein bürgerliches Recht ist, begebe ich mich in Gefahr???
Das ist hier nicht Thailand oder Nordkorea!



> 5.) Warum kocht der ganze Protest denn jetzt erst hoch? Das ganze Ding wurde doch augenscheinlich vor 10 bis 15 Jahren auf den Weg gebracht. Das ist wahrlich genug Zeit, um ein drohendes Projekt zu verhindern. Warum geht man erst auf die Straße, wenn es zu spät ist?



Gehst du demonstrieren, weil in 15 Jahren vor deiner Haustür eine Bundesstraße bauen will??? Sicher nicht, man versucht es erst per Gericht, und wenn das nicht hilft geht man irgendwann auf die Straße.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dieses zeigt ein Mitglied des schwarzen Blocks in der Mitte einer schlagenden, schreienden und mit Gegenständen werfenden Menge.


Schon allein wenn man sich anschaut, was bei der Demo da für "ehrenwerte" Parteien vertreten waren - DKP, Linkspartei, MLPD und Konsorten(passend dazu warnt ja selbst der VS von BaWü vor der Unterwanderung der Anti-S21 Proteste von diesen zweifelhaften "Persönlichkeiten") - wusste man, das es da nicht friedlich zugehen kann. Was aber ein alter Hut ist. Denn überall dort wo die Herrschaften sind, ist (ihr) Terror gegen Eigentum, Mitmenschen oder den Staat in Form der Polizei nicht weit.
Passend dazu ist auch ein Foto aufgetaucht, wo man sieht, wie der ach so friedliche Rentner mit der Augensache, selber Gegenstände gegen Polizisten wirft: Fact - Fiction  Blog Archive  Stuttgarter Blutaugenopa lügt! Jögi Löw türkisch! Islam, Islam!
Damit passt (mal wieder) etwas von Franz Josef Strauß:


> _Meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren, Sie haben als Bürger einen  Anspruch darauf, daß Politiker das sagen, was sie denken und das tun,  was sie sagen. Sie haben auch einen Anspruch darauf, meine sehr  verehrten Damen und Herren, daß demokratische Veranstaltungen nicht  durch Brüllhaufen linker Rowdybanden gestört und in spektakuläre  kommunistische Schauspiele, umgewandelt werden. Ihnen geht es doch nicht  um Demokratie, mit der geballten Faust, die sie hier erheben; mit dem  Kommunistengruß, den sie erweisen, gehören sie nicht zu unserer  demokratischen Gesellschaft. Wenn Sie die Freiheit der Demokratie nicht  erkennen und nicht schätzen, dann gehen Sie halt dahin, wo ihr Herz  schlägt, wenn es Ihnen dort besser gefällt…_
> _Ich bin dankbar und froh, meine Damen und Herren, über das  Schauspiel, weil damit erst die Entlarvung der Linken hier eingesetzt  hat. Sie wollen doch Diktatur, sie wollen doch Terror, sie wollen doch  ein marxistisches Gesellschaftssystem. Sie haben doch nicht die  geringste Ahnung von demokratischer Freiheit. Sie sind doch rote  Pöbelhorden, aber nichts anderes…._
> _Wer hat denn diese Geister gerufen, doch nicht die Schreier dort  unten, doch nicht die Träger der Gehirnprothesen. Wer sie gerufen hat,  das sind die alten Geister, die Systemveränderer, die  Gesellschaftssprenger, das sind die, ihr seid ja bloß das Produkt dieser  Fehlerziehung, dieser Hetze, ihr könnt einem ja leid tun mit eurer  erbärmlichen Dummheit. Ich hoffe, daß manchen von euch, wenn ihr mal  älter werdet, einmal die Augen aufgehen werden, daß ihr mal eure  Dummheit begreift und daß Sie merken, daß wir heute mit derselben Sorge  um die Freiheit kämpfen, wie es unsere Väter vor 1933 getan haben. Ihr  wär’t die besten Schüler von Dr. Joseph Goebbels gewesen, ihr wär’t die  besten Anhänger Heinrich Himmlers gewesen, ihr seid die besten Nazis,  die es je gegeben hat._


Schade das es heute keine Politiker von seinem Schlage mehr gibt und in der Politik auch keine eindeutig antikommunistische Grundhaltung.


Ansonsten:
Blaue Narzisse - Empörung über Polizei-Einsatz gegen Stuttgart-21-Gegner: Über Ahnungslose, Berufsdemonstranten und linke Nutznießer


----------



## frEnzy (7. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeder großen Demo gibt es Idioten. Die Polizei blamiert sich aber damit, sich von denen provozieren zu lassen. Gegen solche Subjekte kann man auch gezielter vorgehen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Passend dazu ist auch ein Foto aufgetaucht, wo man sieht, wie der ach so friedliche Rentner mit der Augensache, selber Gegenstände gegen Polizisten wirft: Fact - Fiction  Blog Archive  Stuttgarter Blutaugenopa lügt! Jögi Löw türkisch! Islam, Islam!


Auch hier gibt es wieder zwei Seiten der Wahrheit. Er bestreitet ja auch gar nicht, etwas geworfen zu haben: Nämlich Kastanien, die der Wasserwerfer aus den Bäumen gespühlt hat (uiuiui... Kastanien gegen gepanzerte Polizisten). Außerdem war da wohl ein recht großer zeitlicher als auch räumlicher Abstand zwischen dem Kastanien werfen und dem Angriff des Wasserwerfers.

Nebenbei gesagt: Mit einem Wasserwerfer direkt ins Gesicht zu schießen ist echt das letzte!! Jedem Polizisten, der so ein Ding bedient, muss klar sein, was das anrichten kann.

Wie immer wird am Ende ungeklärt bleiben, wer der Aggressor war. Sowohl die Demonstranten als auch die Polizei kommen dafür in Frage und eigentlich ist es auch egal, denn meiner Meinung nach muss die Polizei deeskalierend arbeiten. Sie hat dafür zu sorgen, dass die genehmigte Demo in Ruhe ablaufen kann und genau das hat sie nicht getan. Erinnert mich an die Demo von vor ein paar Jahren hier in Braunschweig. Da hat die Polizei die Gegendemonstration eines rechten Aufmarschs eingekesselt, über Stunden so festgehalten und immer mal wieder reingeschlagen. Da war auch politisch ordentlich was los danach. Gebracht hats natürlich nichts. Die Verantworlichen waren auch standhaft der Meinung, dass alles so richtig war.



17&4 schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> Blaue  Narzisse - Empörung über Polizei-Einsatz gegen Stuttgart-21-Gegner:  Über Ahnungslose, Berufsdemonstranten und linke Nutznießer


Die Berichterstattung ist ebenso Einseitig, wie sie es den andern vorwirft. Zusammenfassung: Demonstranten sind natürlich selbst schuld, prügelnde Polizisten sind super, CDU ist auch super und in den linksregierte Bundesländer sind nur Weicheier... *gäääähn*


----------



## nyso (7. Oktober 2010)

Denke nicht das der das ist, das Gesicht ist zwar ähnlich, aber er hat andere Sachen an. Er trägt eine Jacke mit blauem Kragen, der Typ auf dem Bild nicht. Der hat irgendeine weiße Applikation auf der Jacke.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also langsam reicht es, mir steht die Kotze bis Anschlag!
> Ich werde doch wohl meine Kinder mit auf eine friedliche Demo mitnehmen können, ohne Angst um sie haben zu müssen



Solange Du die Anweisungen der Polizei befolgst und eben gehst, sobald die das sagen, wird es für Dich auch eine friedliche Demo bleiben. Wenn Du Dich aber mit Kind und Kegel irgendwo in den Weg setzt oder Steinewerfer neben Dir auftauchen, wird es das eben nicht. Das hast Du soweit selbst in der Hand.



> Zeig mir mal bitte Eltern, die ihre Kinder als Schilde benutzten!


Das Mitführen reicht dafür ja wohl.



> Wenn ich im Rechtsstaat Deutschland auf eine friedliche Demo gehe, was mein bürgerliches Recht ist, begebe ich mich in Gefahr???
> Das ist hier nicht Thailand oder Nordkorea!


Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre zeigt doch wohl in aller Deutlichkeit, daß es Dank der autonomen Berufsdemonstranten friedliche Demonstrationen überhaupt nicht mehr gibt. Bedanke Dich bei denen. Niemand sonst ist dafür verantwortlich.



> Gehst du demonstrieren, weil in 15 Jahren vor deiner Haustür eine Bundesstraße bauen will??? Sicher nicht, man versucht es erst per Gericht, und wenn das nicht hilft geht man irgendwann auf die Straße.


Was ist denn das für eine seltsame Rechtsauffassung?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Solange Du die Anweisungen der Polizei befolgst und eben gehst, sobald die das sagen, wird es für Dich auch eine friedliche Demo bleiben.



Dies kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung verneinen.



> Wenn Du Dich aber mit Kind und Kegel irgendwo in den Weg setzt oder Steinewerfer neben Dir auftauchen, wird es das eben nicht. Das hast Du soweit selbst in der Hand.



Ich habe in der Hand, ob "Steinewerfer neben mir auftauchen"?
Interessant. Verräts du mir den Trick, wie man fremde Menschen kontrolliert? Idealerweise noch ohne dabei gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen.
würde die Moderationsarbeit drastisch erleichtern
Oder schmeist du mal wieder unwahre Halbsätze in die Landschaft?



> Das Mitführen reicht dafür ja wohl.



Nein.
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem mitführen eines Schildes und seiner Verwendung. Im Falle eines nicht für den Zweck eines Schildes gedachten Ob-/Subjektes kann ohne dessen Einsatz als solches auch nicht davon ausgegangen werden, das er als Schild genutzt werden soll.

Im übrigen wiederhole ich obige Frage: Haben führsorgliche Eltern (=welche, die sich um ihre Kinder kümmern) deiner Meinung nach kein Demonstrationsrecht?



> Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre zeigt doch wohl in aller Deutlichkeit, daß es Dank der autonomen Berufsdemonstranten friedliche Demonstrationen überhaupt nicht mehr gibt. Bedanke Dich bei denen. Niemand sonst ist dafür verantwortlich.



Oh doch.
Es gibt sogar einen gesamten Berufszweig, mit extra mit speziellen Sonderrechten ausgestattet und u.a. dafür bezahlt wird, dass friedliche Demonstrationen möglich sind - der für friedliche Demonstranten aber mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit selbst die größte Bedrohung darstellt.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Hand, ob "Steinewerfer neben mir auftauchen"?
> Interessant. Verräts du mir den Trick, wie man fremde Menschen kontrolliert? Idealerweise noch ohne dabei gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen.



Einfach! Du mußt nur eine räumliche Anpassung Deines eigenen Aufenthaltsortes vornehmen.



> Im übrigen wiederhole ich obige Frage: Haben führsorgliche Eltern (=welche, die sich um ihre Kinder kümmern) deiner Meinung nach kein Demonstrationsrecht?


Natürlich haben sie es. Aber wenn sie fürsorgliche Eltern sind, werden sie für die Zeit eben ihre Kinder in die Obhut von Nachbarn, Großeltern oder anderen Personen geben. Oder es geht eben nur ein Elternteil demonstrieren.

Du würdest Kinder doch auch nicht mit in die Disco, den Swingerclub oder das Stahlwerk nehmen, oder? Und das sind nun wahrlich friedlichere Orte als Demonstrationen. Und dennoch haben Eltern selbstverständlich nicht nur das Recht, diese Orte aufzusuchen, sie tun es sogar mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit. Und das ohne ihre Kinder.



> Oh doch.
> Es gibt sogar einen gesamten Berufszweig, mit extra mit speziellen Sonderrechten ausgestattet und u.a. dafür bezahlt wird, dass friedliche Demonstrationen möglich sind - der für friedliche Demonstranten aber mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit selbst die größte Bedrohung darstellt.


Das ist ja wohl einfach nur unrichtig. Wenn man die eigene Hütte nicht von entsprechenden Krawallbrüdern nicht frei halten kann, dann sollte man nicht zuerst den Fehler bei den Anderen suchen, sondern sich mal schön an die eigene Nase packen.

Seltsamerweise haben die Leute von der anderen Feldpostnummer das schon seit einigen Jahren gelernt. Oder hast Du in den letzten Jahren von einer Demo von Rechtsradikalen gehört, bei der es zu irgendwelchen Gewalttaten, egal ob von Demonstranten oder Polizei, gekommen wäre? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Wieso können die, was ihr Gegenpart nicht auf die Kette kriegt?



nyso schrieb:


> Denke nicht das der das ist, das Gesicht ist zwar  ähnlich, aber er hat andere Sachen an. Er trägt eine Jacke mit blauem  Kragen, der Typ auf dem Bild nicht. Der hat irgendeine weiße Applikation  auf der Jacke.



Ich weiß nicht. Ich denke, er _könnte_ es sein. Daß das Blau auf dem Bild, auf dem eine ältere Person etwas wirft, nicht rauskommt, kann der schlechten Qualität der Kamera / Aufnahme geschuldet sein. Es kann sich aber genauso gut um einen völlig anderen Mann handeln, der zufällig so ähnlich aussieht. Im Endeffekt sagt das Bild in der Qualität meiner Meinung nach gar nichts. Zumal man ja nicht einmal erkennen kann, ob der Mann da wirklich etwas wirft, oder nur zufällig den Arm hebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Einfach! Du mußt nur eine räumliche Anpassung Deines eigenen Aufenthaltsortes vornehmen.



Es kann nicht der Sinn eines Rechtsstaates sein, dass unschuldige Bürger zugunsten von Kriminellen auf ihre Grundrechte verzichten.



> Du würdest Kinder doch auch nicht mit in die Disco, den Swingerclub oder das Stahlwerk nehmen, oder? Und das sind nun wahrlich friedlichere Orte als Demonstrationen. Und dennoch haben Eltern selbstverständlich nicht nur das Recht, diese Orte aufzusuchen, sie tun es sogar mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit. Und das ohne ihre Kinder.



Abgesehen davon, dass Familien sicherlich genauso häufig an nicht-beruflichen Stahlwerksführungen teilnehmen, wie Singles:
Die Grundaktivitäten in Discos (abrocken) und Swingerclubs (rumvögeln) sind nicht mit "Kinderbetreuung" vereinbar. Die Grundaktivität bei einer Demonstration, insbesondere bei einer stationären in einem Park dagegen lautet "Im Park rumstehen/-sitzen" und das ist sehr gut damit vereinbar.



> Das ist ja wohl einfach nur unrichtig. Wenn man die eigene Hütte nicht von entsprechenden Krawallbrüdern nicht frei halten kann, dann sollte man nicht zuerst den Fehler bei den Anderen suchen, sondern sich mal schön an die eigene Nase packen.



"eigene Hütte"?
Was soll das denn sein? Beanspruchst du Hausrecht auf einer Demo? Und verweigerst dann willkürlich anderen Demonstranten ihr Recht auf öffentliche Meinungsäußerung, weil sie dir z.B. zu radikal aussehen?

Manchmal zweifle ich wirklich an deinem Verhältniss zur Rechtsstaatlichkeit...



> Seltsamerweise haben die Leute von der anderen Feldpostnummer das schon seit einigen Jahren gelernt. Oder hast Du in den letzten Jahren von einer Demo von Rechtsradikalen gehört, bei der es zu irgendwelchen Gewalttaten, egal ob von Demonstranten oder Polizei, gekommen wäre? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Wieso können die, was ihr Gegenpart nicht auf die Kette kriegt?



Nichts können die und es ist auch nichts seltsam. Dass sich keine z.B. Linksradikalen unter Nazidemonstranten mischen, verhindern nicht die Organisatoren, sondern ein Polizeiaufgebot von typischerweise 5-10 Beamten pro Demonstrant.


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kann nicht der Sinn eines Rechtsstaates sein, dass unschuldige Bürger zugunsten von Kriminellen auf ihre Grundrechte verzichten.



Absolut korrekt! Das Recht muß dem Unrecht nicht weichen. Aber das kann in dem Fall die Polizei nicht alleine leisten. Die ist da auf Hilfe angewiesen. Im Zweifel mußt auch Du einen Beitrag leisten. Bspw. indem Du nach einer Demonstration entsprechende Täter anzeigst und möglicherweise eigenes Foto- oder Videomaterial zur Auswertung bereitstellst.



> Abgesehen davon, dass Familien sicherlich genauso häufig an nicht-beruflichen Stahlwerksführungen teilnehmen, wie Singles:
> Die Grundaktivitäten in Discos (abrocken) und Swingerclubs (rumvögeln) sind nicht mit "Kinderbetreuung" vereinbar. Die Grundaktivität bei einer Demonstration, insbesondere bei einer stationären in einem Park dagegen lautet "Im Park rumstehen/-sitzen" und das ist sehr gut damit vereinbar.


In Discos als Elternpaar rumsitzen wäre ja sehr wohl damit zu vereinbaren. Wenn man zwingend auf die Tanzfläche will, könnte man sich auch da abwechseln. Lediglich auf Demonstrationen kannst Du ja, wie Du selbst anführst, die Menge nicht in Deinem Sinne kontrollieren. Die Gefährdungslage ist da also, selbst wenn die Demo "friedlich" ablaufen soll, immer eine ganz andere. Abgesehen davon wird von jeder Demo im Vorfeld gesagt, sie solle friedlich ablaufen. Anders wäre auch keine Genehmigung zu bekommen. Wie ernst es den Demonstranten damit in den einzelnen Fällen ist, läßt sich im Voraus leider kaum erahnen, aber im Nachhinein zumeist anzweifeln.



> "eigene Hütte"?
> Was soll das denn sein? Beanspruchst du Hausrecht auf einer Demo? Und verweigerst dann willkürlich anderen Demonstranten ihr Recht auf öffentliche Meinungsäußerung, weil sie dir z.B. zu radikal aussehen?


Natürlich kann man auf unerwünschte Personenkreise entsprechend einwirken und sowas wird auch getan. Ich habe das selbst mal bei so einer tollen Aktion gegen Studiengebühren an der Bonner Uni erlebt. Ist zwar OT, aber wenn ich das kurz mal erzählen darf: Wir hatten hier in Bonn vom AStA aus so ein ominöses Camp gegen Studiengebühren, bei dem einige Studenten ein oder zwei Wochen auf der Hofgartenwiese gezeltet haben. Eines Abends während dieser Zeit kamen zwei Freunde und ich auf dem Heimweg aus der Stadt da vorbei. Wir dachten uns, wir gehen mal hin und hören uns an, was die da so zu sagen haben. Das Ende vom Lied: Nachdem wir etwa fünf Minuten mit einem leicht überforderten aber netten Mädel gerade mal ein Gespräch begonnen hatten, wurde die von ein paar Typen und wirklich älteren Frauen aus dem Hintergrund angeschnauzt, was ihr denn einfiele, mit Typen wie uns überhaupt zu reden, gepaart mit der sehr deutlichen Aufforderung, wir sollten uns schleunigst aus dem Staub machen.
Gut, bei soviel Kommunikationsbereitschaft ist natürlich Hopfen und Malz verloren, aber wie man sieht, kann man seine eigene Demo recht einfach von Leuten freihalten, die man aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht da haben will. Es funktioniert und es wird gemacht.
Und dabei wollten wir nicht einmal mitdemonstrieren, sondern lediglich die Gelegenheit ergreifen, uns deren Standpunkte mal ungefiltert anzuhören.


> Manchmal zweifle ich wirklich an deinem Verhältniss zur Rechtsstaatlichkeit...


Das ist, gelinde gesagt, in dem Zusammenhang eine nicht nachvollziehbare Unverschämtheit. Aber sei's drum. Genauso gut könnte ich Dir mangelden Abgrenzungswillen gegen Straftäter und ein mindestens ebenso eigentümliches Verhältnis zu Recht und Unrecht vorwerfen. Das wird uns allerdings kaum weiterbringen.



> Nichts können die und es ist auch nichts seltsam. Dass sich keine z.B. Linksradikalen unter Nazidemonstranten mischen, verhindern nicht die Organisatoren, sondern ein Polizeiaufgebot von typischerweise 5-10 Beamten pro Demonstrant.


Ich meine, vor knapp zehn Jahren hätten die mal szeneintern Aufrufe gestartet, daß Demos nur noch absolut diszipliniert, möglichst alkoholfrei und ohne jede Provokation von Polizei oder Bevölkerung stattzufinden haben. Das ist auch mal kurz durch die Presse gegangen. Und es hat augenscheinlich auch funktioniert. Wie die das genau geschafft haben, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Da habe ich keinen tieferen Einblick. Ich weiß nur, daß im Ergebnis die ganzen BePos wesentlich lieber Neonazi-Aufmärsche als linke Demos begleiten, weil sie mittlerweile wissen, daß es da einfach keinen Ärger mit den Demonstranten gibt. Und da muß man nochmal fragen: Wieso können denn andere Demonstranten nicht genauso diszipliniert sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt! Das Recht muß dem Unrecht nicht weichen. Aber das kann in dem Fall die Polizei nicht alleine leisten. Die ist da auf Hilfe angewiesen. Im Zweifel mußt auch Du einen Beitrag leisten. Bspw. indem Du nach einer Demonstration entsprechende Täter anzeigst und möglicherweise eigenes Foto- oder Videomaterial zur Auswertung bereitstellst.



Privates Foto-/Videomaterial sind bekanntermaßen als Beweismittel nicht zugelassen (sonst würden auch einige Einsatzkräfte Probleme bekommen...), die Polizei filmt aber i.d.R. selber.
So oder schützen mich mögliche Handlungen nach der Demonstration nicht vor Polizeiattacken gegen mich, die durch irgendwen anders in der Menschenmenge provoziert wurden.
Da muss imho ein komplett anderes Einsatzkonzept her. Bislang werden Demonstranten von der Polizei als eine Masse behandelt, die ausschließlich am Rand begrenzt/getrieben wird. So kann man keine kriminellen Subjekte aus der 10ten Reihe fassen, sondern man richtet polizeiliche Aggression zwangsläufig gegen die wesentlich größere Zahl von Unschuldigen, die in der Nähe steht. Da kann man dann auch nicht mehr unterstützend aktiv werden.
Um einen Steinewerfer selektiv mit einem Wasserwerfer bekämpfen zu können, ohne Unschuldige zu treffen, müssten diese einen Bereich ~5m links&rechts und 20m davor/dahinter räumen. Bei einer durch Polizeisperren zusammengedränkten Menschenmenge wären das ggf. >1000 Leute, die sich in Bewegung setzen müssten, dafür aber überhaupt keinen Platz haben und selbst wenn, dann würden sie solange brauchen, dass man den Werfer schon am Boden festnageln müsste, damit er die halbe Stunde später noch da steht.

Was hier fehlt, ist ein polizeiliches Konzept zur Bekämpfung von Kriminellen in einer Menschenmenge. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das leicht ist, aber Privatleute können noch weniger dazu beitragen und es ist imho inakzeptabel, dass sie dafür bestraft werden.
(selbst wenn jemand -unter Gefährung der eigenen Gesundheit- versuchen sollte, einen Steineschmeißer zu stoppen und festzuhalten -was auch rechtlich heikel ist-, hätte er keine Möglichkeit, zeitnah eine Verhaftung herbeizuführen)



> In Discos als Elternpaar rumsitzen wäre ja sehr wohl damit zu vereinbaren. Wenn man zwingend auf die Tanzfläche will, könnte man sich auch da abwechseln.





> Lediglich auf Demonstrationen kannst Du ja, wie Du selbst anführst, die Menge nicht in Deinem Sinne kontrollieren. Die Gefährdungslage ist da also, selbst wenn die Demo "friedlich" ablaufen soll, immer eine ganz andere.



Das ich die "Menge nicht in meinem Sinne kontrollieren kann", ist überall in der Öffentlichkeit der Fall. Demos unterscheiden sich hier nicht vom ÖPNV.



> Abgesehen davon wird von jeder Demo im Vorfeld gesagt, sie solle friedlich ablaufen. Anders wäre auch keine Genehmigung zu bekommen. Wie ernst es den Demonstranten damit in den einzelnen Fällen ist, läßt sich im Voraus leider kaum erahnen, aber im Nachhinein zumeist anzweifeln.



Mir wäre keine Demo (zumindest innerhalb Deutschlands) bekannt, bei der die friedlichen Absichten "der Demonstranten" (ich vermute mal, in deiner bekannt hochdifferenzierenden Art und Weise meinst du damit den typischen Demonstrantionsteilnehmer/die Mehrheit) anzuzweifeln wären. Es gibt immer wieder Probleme mit einer paar Krawalos, manchmal auch gewaltbereiten politischen Extremisten - ja. Diese gehören aber i.d.R. wedern den Veranstaltern noch den mehrheitlich demonstrierenden Interessensgemeinschaften an (sonst würde die Demo eben nicht genehmigt werden), sondern stellen eine getrennte Minderheit dar, die man von einer freien, öffentlichen Veranstaltung nur schwer ausschließen kann.
Zumindest nicht von Seiten der Veranstalter - die Polizei hätte die Möglichkeit, einschlägig vorbestraften Platzverweise zu erteilen. Problem hierbei: Es werden zwar immer wieder viele Personen bei Großveranstaltungen festgenommen und müssen eine Erkennungsdienstliche Behandlung sowie zeitweilige Freiheitsberaubung über sich ergehen lassen, zum Großteil sind es aber Unschuldige und selbst von denen, gegen die Beschuldigungen erhoben werden, werden so wenige auch verurteilt, dass die Medien gar nicht erst darüber berichten. Oder anders: Die Polizei ist zwar sehr gut darin, Unschuldige zu misshandeln, aber polizeiliche Erfolge und Strafen gibt es kaum und die offensichtlich existierenden Täter können dann auch nicht als vorbestraft aussortiert werden, bevor sie die nächste Demo sprengen.



> Gut, bei soviel Kommunikationsbereitschaft ist natürlich Hopfen und Malz verloren, aber wie man sieht, kann man seine eigene Demo recht einfach von Leuten freihalten, die man aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht da haben will. Es funktioniert und es wird gemacht.
> Und dabei wollten wir nicht einmal mitdemonstrieren, sondern lediglich die Gelegenheit ergreifen, uns deren Standpunkte mal ungefiltert anzuhören.
> Das ist, gelinde gesagt, in dem Zusammenhang eine nicht nachvollziehbare Unverschämtheit.



Deren Verhalten ist in der Tat ihren Zielen nicht zuträglich... - aber niemand sagt, dass alle Demonstrationsteilnehmer was von Diskussionskultur verstehen (genaugenommen ist eine Demonstration als solche schon so ziemlich das Gegenteil), nur dass sie in der Mehrheit nicht gewalttätig sind.
Was bei deiner Schilderung aber auffällt:
Die "unerwünschten Personen" wurden von der "Demo" (n Camp ist nicht die gleiche Situation, wie ein Umzug) entfernt, in dem man euch gesagt hat, ihr sollt verschwinden.
Was denkst du, was passiert, wenn du einem möchte-gern-linken Extremisten, der extra angereist ist, um z.B. "den Nazis die Straße Stein für Stein zurückzugeben" sagst, er soll von deiner Demo verschwinden?
a) ""anachrchistische""-Gewalttäter unterscheiden sich in ihrem Verhalten in keinster Weise von Icejester, wenn man sie darum bittet, gehen sie friedlich ihrer Wege.
b) du wachst 2h später im Krankenhaus wieder auf.
c) die angesprochene Person kann deiner Aufforderung leider keine folge leisten, weil sie darüber einen Lachkrampf bekommen hat und sich gerade am Boden windet

Die Leute, die ein Problem für Demonstrationen und eine Bedrohung für Polizisten darstellen, sind hochgradig gewaltbereit, sie sind z.T. sehr erfahren in der Anwendung von Gewalt, sie sind z.T. extra dafür ausgerüstet und sie sind nicht bereit, sich von irgendwelchen Gesetzen oder gar den Wünschen anderer in ihrem tun beschränken zu lassen. Solche Leute hälst du genausowenig mit Worten auf, wie ein Trupp Hells Angels beim sichern ihrer "Geschäftsgebiete" vor Konkurrenz oder einer Gruppe besoffener Neonazis beim "Türkenklopfen". Und die Gefahren für deine Gesundheit, wenn du es trotzdem oder gar mit etwas anderem als Worten versuchst, sind ebenfalls vergleichbar.
Genau für solche Subjekte haben wir eigentlich Eingreiftruppen der Polizei, aber sobald eine Masse Unschuldiger drum rum steht, kommen die nicht mehr zum Einsatz, sondern man hällt einen Wasserwerfer drauf.



> Ich meine, vor knapp zehn Jahren hätten die mal szeneintern Aufrufe gestartet, daß Demos nur noch absolut diszipliniert, möglichst alkoholfrei und ohne jede Provokation von Polizei oder Bevölkerung stattzufinden haben. Das ist auch mal kurz durch die Presse gegangen. Und es hat augenscheinlich auch funktioniert. Wie die das genau geschafft haben, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Da habe ich keinen tieferen Einblick. Ich weiß nur, daß im Ergebnis die ganzen BePos wesentlich lieber Neonazi-Aufmärsche als linke Demos begleiten, weil sie mittlerweile wissen, daß es da einfach keinen Ärger mit den Demonstranten gibt. Und da muß man nochmal fragen: Wieso können denn andere Demonstranten nicht genauso diszipliniert sein?



Derartige Aufrufe gibt es auch von den Organisatoren anderer Demonstrationen ("diszipiliniert" wird vielleicht weniger betont  ). Zugegeben zeigen sie etwas weniger Wirkung, vielleicht weil die strikte Hierrachie und die Bereichtschaft zur Unterordnung unter Führungspersönlichkeiten in der restlichen Gesellschaft einfach nicht so ausgeprägt ist.
Das ist aber nicht das Problem. Angeheiterte Alt-68er (oder solche, die es gern wären, aber 20 Jahre zu spät geworden sind), die Polizisten anbrüllen, sind zwar n peinlicher Anblick für Mitdemonstranten und gehen den Polizisten vermutlich auf die Nerven - aber sie provozieren keine Reaktion. (auch wenn ich durchaus dafür wäre, gelegentlich mal Bescheide wegen Trunkenheit in der Öffentlichkeit oder Störung der öffentlichen Ordnung zu verteilen)
Das Problem sind Leute, die Gewalt wollen und die keine Autorität anerkennen. Zum Teil Leute, die explizit nur deswegen Gewalt gegen Polizisten ausüben, weil das Polizisten sind - d.h. Vertreter der staatlichen Gewalt, die "aus Prinzip" abgelehnt wird (wenn nicht gleich "Staat" als solches).
Ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, warum diese Leute nicht auf rechten Demos aufkreuzen. Zum einen mag das an der Ideologie liegen, es finden mehr Leute vom extrem links-kommunistischen Gruppierungen den Weg zu Anarchisten, als aus dem rechtsradikalen/staatsfeindlichen Milieu, zumal bei letzteren die Autorität der Gruppe und damit die Unterbindung durch Demonstrationsveranstalter lange erhalten bleiben sollte. (es soll aber mitlerweile auch extremistische Gruppierungen vom rechten Rand geben, die sich in Aussehen und Auftreten angepasst haben bzw. sich auf die Feindschaft gegenüber das jetzige System konzentrieren und damit am linken Rand fischen gehen)
Zum anderen gibt es aber den von mir genannten Grund: Polizeischutz. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es Deutschlandweit aussieht, aber bei der letzten großen Nazidemo hier in der Stadt wurde der Sammelbereich am Bahnhof komplett von der Polizei abgesperrt, Polizei im Bahnhof kontrollierte, wer wohin ging, es waren afaik Beamte in den Zügen präsent und es gab weitere Einheiten an wichtigen Bahnhöfen im Bereich der Zufahrt.
Jemand, der nicht den demonstierenden Gruppen zugehörte, hätte kaum eine Chance gehabt, sich unter diese Demonstration zu mischen. Und hätte er es geschafft, wäre er ein Gewalttäter unter 300 authoritätsbewussten Personen gewesen, die von mehrren hundert Polizisten begleitet wurden (genau weiß ichs nicht - von iirc über 2000 Polizisten wurden die meisten um die Gegendemonstration positioniert, als die Züge erstmal in Bewegung waren).
D.h. kaum eine Chance, reinzukommen, keine Chance zu entkommen - unschön.
Eine nicht-Neonazidemo spricht dagegen i.d.R. große Teile der Bevölkerung an und wird offen gestaltet. Man kann einfach hingehen und schon nimmt man Teil. Und man ist dann auch nicht einer unter 300, sondern einer unter 3000-10000, denen eine i.d.R. deutlich kleinere Anzahl von Beamten gegenübersteht. Also 100% Chance zum "druntermischen" und sehr gute Chancen, unbehelligt zu entkommen.

Imho ist das aber ein Problem, dass die Organistoren nicht lösen können - das muss die Polizei machen. Denn man kann eine Demonstration wohl schlecht verbieten, weil zuviele Leute das Anliegen unterstützen und teilnehmen möchten.


----------



## kazzig (9. Oktober 2010)

Langsam glaub ich wirklich, dass viele Demonstranten irgendwie kein richtiges Hobby haben - außer eben zu demonstrieren.
Einfach mal die Frage stellen:

Können wir 51% der Wahlberechtigten in Baden-Württemberg dazu bringen, gegen S21 zu stimmen?

Klare Antwort somit "Nein" und schon kann man sich den noch wichtigeren Dingen des Alltags widmen.
Die ganze Stuttgart 21 Geschichte ist eh schon lächerlich und das hin- und her macht es nur noch lächerlicher.

Lasst doch die CDU, die wird bei der nächsten Wahl sowieso dran glauben müssen, egal wie der weitere Fortlauf ist!


----------



## zøtac (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß garnet warum sich alle so aufregen, ist doch nur ein Bahnhof oO
Ich glaub die ham nichts besseres zu tun oder suchen streit, sry aber sowas versteh ich einfach nicht


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnet warum sich alle so aufregen, ist doch nur ein Bahnhof oO
> Ich glaub die ham nichts besseres zu tun oder suchen streit, sry aber sowas versteh ich einfach nicht



Es wird den Leuten wohl hauptsächlich um die verbratenen Steuergelder gehen (welche jetzt viel höher ausfallen als zuvor berechnet), als darum das der Bahnhof zukünftig unterirdisch ist.


----------



## frEnzy (10. Oktober 2010)

Eine Zusammenfassung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAkkjWgbDvQ


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. Oktober 2010)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch dagegen bin. es kostet unsummen von geldern und letztlich ist der steuerzahler bzw der fahrgast wieder der angeschmierte.

es war schön gedacht und viele vorteile wird es auch bringen (kann man nicht abstreiten) aber der preis der dafür gezahlt wird ist in meinen augen einfach zu hoch.

nur es ist auch einfach sinnlos gegen dieses vorhaben zu demonstrieren. auch in meinen augen haben die menschen dort einfahc zu viel freizeit. die meisten werden bloß die kosten gehört haben und das wars. wirkliches hintergrundwissen ahben die meisten der leute eh nich,w eil sie sich sonst nich so aufführen würden.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, der Polizeieinsatz kostet wieder massig Steuergelder. Das da einige Idioten (linke Autonome) den Einsatz eskalieren lassen und somit "Rundum Schutz" gewährleistet werden muss, steigen die Kosten weiter. 

Mal davon abgesehen, das die Bahn einiges zu den Kosten beisteuert, frage ich mich, warum sich die Leute aufregen über "verschwendete Steuergelder"? Nur weil es direkt vor der Haustür passiert?

Bei uns in Frankfurt wird auch der Flughafen ausgebaut, sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit Steuerngeldern. Aber ich habe da kein Problem mit, weil der Ausbau wiederum mehr Touristen (=Geld) mitsich bringt.


----------



## nyso (10. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der Bürger zahlt das doch alles, wer denn sonst?

Das bischen, was die Bahn selber zahlt, wird auf den Fahrkartenpreis aufgeschlagen, und die Milliarden, die der Bund zahlen muss, das zahlen wir als Steuern.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hm, die Bahn bezahlt dur 2,1 Milliarden. Was vom Bund kommt, weiss ich nicht. Aber es gibt soviel Sachen für die Geld ausgegeben werden, von denen wir gar nichts mitbekommen...das finde ich persönlich viel schlimmer.


----------



## Icejester (10. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Privates Foto-/Videomaterial sind bekanntermaßen als Beweismittel nicht zugelassen (sonst würden auch einige Einsatzkräfte Probleme bekommen...), die Polizei filmt aber i.d.R. selber.



Wo hast Du denn diese Weisheit her?  Denk doch mal logisch: Wenn privates Bildmaterial nicht als Beweismittel taugen würde, wäre wohl auch jede Videokamera an Tankstellen, in Kaufhäusern, Banken und Parkhäusern ziemlich sinnlos, oder?



> Was hier fehlt, ist ein polizeiliches Konzept zur Bekämpfung von Kriminellen in einer Menschenmenge. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das leicht ist, aber Privatleute können noch weniger dazu beitragen und es ist imho inakzeptabel, dass sie dafür bestraft werden.
> (selbst wenn jemand -unter Gefährung der eigenen Gesundheit- versuchen sollte, einen Steineschmeißer zu stoppen und festzuhalten -was auch rechtlich heikel ist-, hätte er keine Möglichkeit, zeitnah eine Verhaftung herbeizuführen)


Rechtlich heikel ist das überhaupt nicht. Straftäter dürfen durch Zivilpersonen festgehalten werden, bis sie der Polizei übergeben werden können.




> Deren Verhalten ist in der Tat ihren Zielen nicht zuträglich... - aber niemand sagt, dass alle Demonstrationsteilnehmer was von Diskussionskultur verstehen (genaugenommen ist eine Demonstration als solche schon so ziemlich das Gegenteil), nur dass sie in der Mehrheit nicht gewalttätig sind.
> Was bei deiner Schilderung aber auffällt:
> Die "unerwünschten Personen" wurden von der "Demo" (n Camp ist nicht die gleiche Situation, wie ein Umzug) entfernt, in dem man euch gesagt hat, ihr sollt verschwinden.


Wo ist das anders? Es wurden alle Studenten zur Teilnahme in den einschlägigen AStA-Blättchen aufgefordert. Das heißt, eigentlich waren wir sogar explizit eingeladen.


> Was denkst du, was passiert, wenn du einem möchte-gern-linken Extremisten, der extra angereist ist, um z.B. "den Nazis die Straße Stein für Stein zurückzugeben" sagst, er soll von deiner Demo verschwinden?
> a) ""anachrchistische""-Gewalttäter unterscheiden sich in ihrem Verhalten in keinster Weise von Icejester, wenn man sie darum bittet, gehen sie friedlich ihrer Wege.
> b) du wachst 2h später im Krankenhaus wieder auf.
> c) die angesprochene Person kann deiner Aufforderung leider keine folge leisten, weil sie darüber einen Lachkrampf bekommen hat und sich gerade am Boden windet


d) Der Typ wird nach erster Weigerung nach allen Regeln der Kunst durchgelassen. Das würde ich wenigstens erwarten.


> Die Leute, die ein Problem für Demonstrationen und eine Bedrohung für Polizisten darstellen, sind hochgradig gewaltbereit, sie sind z.T. sehr erfahren in der Anwendung von Gewalt, sie sind z.T. extra dafür ausgerüstet und sie sind nicht bereit, sich von irgendwelchen Gesetzen oder gar den Wünschen anderer in ihrem tun beschränken zu lassen. Solche Leute hälst du genausowenig mit Worten auf, wie ein Trupp Hells Angels beim sichern ihrer "Geschäftsgebiete" vor Konkurrenz oder einer Gruppe besoffener Neonazis beim "Türkenklopfen". Und die Gefahren für deine Gesundheit, wenn du es trotzdem oder gar mit etwas anderem als Worten versuchst, sind ebenfalls vergleichbar.
> Genau für solche Subjekte haben wir eigentlich Eingreiftruppen der Polizei, aber sobald eine Masse Unschuldiger drum rum steht, kommen die nicht mehr zum Einsatz, sondern man hällt einen Wasserwerfer drauf.


Verständlich. Du gibst ja selbst zu, daß es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.




> Derartige Aufrufe gibt es auch von den Organisatoren anderer Demonstrationen ("diszipiliniert" wird vielleicht weniger betont  ). Zugegeben zeigen sie etwas weniger Wirkung, vielleicht weil die strikte Hierrachie und die Bereichtschaft zur Unterordnung unter Führungspersönlichkeiten in der restlichen Gesellschaft einfach nicht so ausgeprägt ist.


Sagen wir mal so: Die Bereitschaft dazu ist lediglich in dem in diesem Kontext fraglichen Teil der Gesellschaft erstaunlich unterentwickelt.


> Ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, warum diese Leute nicht auf rechten Demos aufkreuzen. Zum einen mag das an der Ideologie liegen, es finden mehr Leute vom extrem links-kommunistischen Gruppierungen den Weg zu Anarchisten, als aus dem rechtsradikalen/staatsfeindlichen Milieu, zumal bei letzteren die Autorität der Gruppe und damit die Unterbindung durch Demonstrationsveranstalter lange erhalten bleiben sollte. (es soll aber mitlerweile auch extremistische Gruppierungen vom rechten Rand geben, die sich in Aussehen und Auftreten angepasst haben bzw. sich auf die Feindschaft gegenüber das jetzige System konzentrieren und damit am linken Rand fischen gehen)


Ja, die gibt es. Aber sie gehen nicht am linken Rand fischen. Zumindest wäre mir das neu. Aber was genau meinst Du damit überhaupt?



> Und hätte er es geschafft, wäre er ein Gewalttäter unter 300 authoritätsbewussten Personen gewesen,...


Und genau da ist doch das Problem! Die hätten es geschafft, sich gegen unerwünschtes Verhalten durchzusetzen. Wieso schaffen andere das nicht?



> Also 100% Chance zum "druntermischen" und sehr gute Chancen, unbehelligt zu entkommen.


Wies gesagt, unbehelligt zu entkommen wäre fast unmöglich, wenn andere Demonstranten einfach mal den Arsch in der Hose hätten, gegen unerwünschte Personen vorzugehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn diese Weisheit her?  Denk doch mal logisch: Wenn privates Bildmaterial nicht als Beweismittel taugen würde, wäre wohl auch jede Videokamera an Tankstellen, in Kaufhäusern, Banken und Parkhäusern ziemlich sinnlos, oder?



*nachles*
Finde jetzt auf Anhieb auch nichts genau passendes, vielleicht irre ich mich auch. In jedem Fall ist die Verwendung von Beweismitteln, die z.B. unter Verletztung von Persönlichkeitsrechten gewonnen wurden, problematisch/unmöglich. Für Überwachungskameras gibts entsprechende (strenge) Regelungen, wann sie erlaubt sind - aber jemanden auf offender Straße gegen dessen Einverständniss zu filmen wird nirgendwo erlaubt.



> Rechtlich heikel ist das überhaupt nicht. Straftäter dürfen durch Zivilpersonen festgehalten werden, bis sie der Polizei übergeben werden können.



Straftäter schon. Aber ob jemand ein Straftäter ist oder nicht, entscheidet ein Richter. Wenn du nicht zusätzlich noch ein paar Zeugen festhälst, stehst du mit etwas Pech da und beraubst jemanden der Freiheit, der Stein und Bein schwört, unschuldig zu sein. Bei "Aussage gegen Aussage" & "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" wird er damit auch durchkommen. Das du ihn festgehalten hat, kann dagegen von Beamten bezeugt werden.
Wenn unser Rechtsstaat noch einigermaßen was taugt, sollte man ohne direkte Konsequenzen rauskommen - aber je nachdem, wie gut der Anwalt/die Rechtsschutz des anderen ist (und man sollte nicht unterschätzen, wie gut Extremisten die Schwachstellen des Systems kennen & nutzen), hat man mehrere Jahre Ärger am Hals. (die Gefahr für die Gesundheit ist aber sicherlich das wichtigere Argument)



> Wo ist das anders?



In den darauf folgenden Zeilen, jedenfalls wenn man nicht jeden Absatz zerpfückt.



> d) Der Typ wird nach erster Weigerung nach allen Regeln der Kunst durchgelassen. Das würde ich wenigstens erwarten.



 Ich weiß nicht 100%ig, was du mir mit diesem Satz sagen willst, aber die Verwendung des Passiven zeigt deutlich, dass du nicht auf die Fragestellung eingeht:
Wie reagiert ein gewaltbereiter Extremist, wenn du ihn bittest, eine Demo zu verlassen?



> Verständlich. Du gibst ja selbst zu, daß es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.



Ich mache genau die gegenteilige Aussage.
Es gibt jede Menge andere Möglichkeiten, was man machen könnte. Ich will nicht behaupten, das viele dabei sind, die zur Ergreifung der Täter führen - aber wenn man mal "Auswirkung auf das Wohlbefinden der Allgemeinheit" als Maßstab nimmt (und das sollte der ultimate Maßstab für die Arbeit der Polizei sein), dann schneidet "Mehrere 100 bis 1000 Unschuldige einem Wasserwerfer aussetzen, z.T. verletzen, z.T. sogar schwer verletzten und den Straftäter trotzdem nicht festnehmen" verdammt schlecht ab. "Eisessen gehen" wäre hilfreicher (und den Einsatzkräften vermutlich sogar lieber)



> Sagen wir mal so: Die Bereitschaft dazu ist lediglich in dem in diesem Kontext fraglichen Teil der Gesellschaft erstaunlich unterentwickelt.



Tjo - blöd. Aber wenn die Mehrheit "unterentwickelt" ist, muss man einen Weg finden, konstruktiv damit umzugehen.



> Ja, die gibt es. Aber sie gehen nicht am linken Rand fischen. Zumindest wäre mir das neu. Aber was genau meinst Du damit überhaupt?



Damit will ich sagen, dass "Disziplin und Ordnung" Werte sind, die derart häufig von "rechten" Personen vertreten werden (selbst wenn diese sich zu 95% über "Hauptsache Gewalt, egal mit wem" defnieren), dass ich sie -trotz der äußert mangelhaften Definition des Begriffes- als "typisch für rechts" bezeichnen würde. Sollte Organisatoren "rechter" Großveranstaltungen (einschließlich Demos) die Arbeit drastisch erleichtern, verglichen mit Organisatoren von Großveranstaltungen für die Durchschnittsbevölkerung.



> Und genau da ist doch das Problem! Die hätten es geschafft, sich gegen unerwünschtes Verhalten durchzusetzen. Wieso schaffen andere das nicht?



Alle Antworten zu dieser Frage habe ich bereits gegeben (z.T. mehrfach). Du kannst dich weiterhin auf Anmerkungen konzentrieren, die ich in diesem Zusammenhang gemacht habe oder du kannst auf sie eingehen.


----------



## Icejester (11. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *nachles*
> Finde jetzt auf Anhieb auch nichts genau passendes, vielleicht irre ich mich auch. In jedem Fall ist die Verwendung von Beweismitteln, die z.B. unter Verletztung von Persönlichkeitsrechten gewonnen wurden, problematisch/unmöglich. Für Überwachungskameras gibts entsprechende (strenge) Regelungen, wann sie erlaubt sind - aber jemanden auf offender Straße gegen dessen Einverständniss zu filmen wird nirgendwo erlaubt.



Oh, die Persönlichkeitsrechte. Die werden nur berührt, wenn Du die gemachten Bilder z.B. in Zeitungen oder dem Internet veröffentlichst. Ganz privat darfst Du alles und jeden fotografieren und filmen; vielleicht mal abgesehen von militärischen Anlagen. ;-D Wenn Du siehst, wie jemand bspw. im Haus gegenüber einsteigt, kannst Du davon natürlich Bilder anfertigen und nachher der Polizei vorlegen. Ob es hilft, ist eine andere Frage, aber undankbar werden die sicher erstmal nicht sein.

Du darfst ja auch den Kölner Dom fotografieren und verletzt nicht die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Passanten, die notgedrungen auch auf Deiner Aufnahme landen. Die Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte wird erst dann ein Thema, wenn die Bilder veröffentlicht werden. Vorher ist noch kein Persönlichkeitsrecht verletzt und der Abgebildete kann auch herzlich wenig gegen die Aufnahme machen.



> Straftäter schon. Aber ob jemand ein Straftäter ist oder nicht, entscheidet ein Richter. Wenn du nicht zusätzlich noch ein paar Zeugen festhälst, stehst du mit etwas Pech da und beraubst jemanden der Freiheit, der Stein und Bein schwört, unschuldig zu sein. Bei "Aussage gegen Aussage" & "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" wird er damit auch durchkommen. Das du ihn festgehalten hat, kann dagegen von Beamten bezeugt werden.


Wenn der Verdacht ausreichend war, wirst Du ihn auch festhalten dürfen. Ansonsten wäre diese Möglichkeit ja ziemlich sinnlos. Welcher Passant wird schon je in seinem Leben in die Situation kommen, einem verurteilten Straftäter (also dann einem Gefängnisausbrecher) überhaupt zu begegnen? Ärger wird es für Dich nicht geben, wenn Du glaubhaft versichern kannst, daß sich bei Dir aus bestimmten Gründen der Eindruck verfestigt hat, daß die festgehaltene Person Gesetze verletzt hat.


> Wenn unser Rechtsstaat noch einigermaßen was taugt, sollte man ohne direkte Konsequenzen rauskommen - aber je nachdem, wie gut der Anwalt/die Rechtsschutz des anderen ist (und man sollte nicht unterschätzen, wie gut Extremisten die Schwachstellen des Systems kennen & nutzen), hat man mehrere Jahre Ärger am Hals. (die Gefahr für die Gesundheit ist aber sicherlich das wichtigere Argument)


Um ersteres würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen machen. Eine gewalttätige Auseinandersetzung würde mir hingegen auch wenig Spaß machen. Aber ich gehe ja aus gutem Grund auch nicht auf Demos...



> Ich weiß nicht 100%ig, was du mir mit diesem Satz sagen willst, aber die Verwendung des Passiven zeigt deutlich, dass du nicht auf die Fragestellung eingeht:
> Wie reagiert ein gewaltbereiter Extremist, wenn du ihn bittest, eine Demo zu verlassen?


Okay. Dann mal ganz plump: Gewaltbereite Extremisten bittet man nicht, man knüppelt sie weg. Punkt. Wird man dadurch selbst zu einem gewaltbereiten Extremisten? Nein. Man hält ja lediglich sein eigenes, legitimes Anliegen rein.


> Ich mache genau die gegenteilige Aussage.
> Es gibt jede Menge andere Möglichkeiten, was man machen könnte. Ich will nicht behaupten, das viele dabei sind, die zur Ergreifung der Täter führen - aber wenn man mal "Auswirkung auf das Wohlbefinden der Allgemeinheit" als Maßstab nimmt (und das sollte der ultimate Maßstab für die Arbeit der Polizei sein), dann schneidet "Mehrere 100 bis 1000 Unschuldige einem Wasserwerfer aussetzen, z.T. verletzen, z.T. sogar schwer verletzten und den Straftäter trotzdem nicht festnehmen" verdammt schlecht ab. "Eisessen gehen" wäre hilfreicher (und den Einsatzkräften vermutlich sogar lieber)


 Mit "Eisessen gehen" wird man Straftäter aber noch weniger entmutigen können.



> Damit will ich sagen, dass "Disziplin und Ordnung" Werte sind, die derart häufig von "rechten" Personen vertreten werden (selbst wenn diese sich zu 95% über "Hauptsache Gewalt, egal mit wem" defnieren), dass ich sie -trotz der äußert mangelhaften Definition des Begriffes- als "typisch für rechts" bezeichnen würde. Sollte Organisatoren "rechter" Großveranstaltungen (einschließlich Demos) die Arbeit drastisch erleichtern, verglichen mit Organisatoren von Großveranstaltungen für die Durchschnittsbevölkerung.


Das glaube ich kaum. Ich denke, daß dies Werte sind, die von der normalen Durchschnittsbevölkerung geteilt werden. Die durchschnittliche Prügelglatze wird sowas im normalen Leben auch wenig interessieren.


----------



## frEnzy (11. Oktober 2010)

Es wird immer besser: Hier noch mal ein Einblick in den Filz rund um S21.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Okay. Dann mal ganz plump: Gewaltbereite Extremisten bittet man nicht, man knüppelt sie weg. Punkt. Wird man dadurch selbst zu einem gewaltbereiten Extremisten? Nein. Man hält ja lediglich sein eigenes, legitimes Anliegen rein.



"legitim" ist daran gar nichts, im Gegenteil. Festhalten darf man Straftäter - aber niederknüppeln nicht. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass "niederknüppeln" ohne Knüppel (den man auf einer Demo i.d.R. nicht mitführen darf) ein bißchen schwer wird, insbesondere für die Durchschnittshausfrau.
Hast du noch irgend einen "guten" Vorschlag, wie der Durchschnittsbürger gewaltbereite Extremisten von seiner Demo fernhält?



> Mit "Eisessen gehen" wird man Straftäter aber noch weniger entmutigen können.



Mit Blick auf die Realität (oder aber auch deine Beschreibung zur Häufigkeit von Extremisten auf Demos):
Weniger als "gar nicht"? Geht nicht.



> Das glaube ich kaum. Ich denke, daß dies Werte sind, die von der normalen Durchschnittsbevölkerung geteilt werden.



Glaube, was du willst. Aber in sämtlichen Gruppierungen, in denen ich Erfahrung sammeln konnte (Vereine, Firmen, Foren, Urlaubs- und Partygemeinschaften, Organisationen, schulische oder studentische Einheiten, auch Demos,... . Das ganze verteilt über zwei Bundesländer und gewürzt mit einer Reihe von bundesweiten Veranstaltungen.) und die i.d.R. Personen aus einem breiten Spektrum an gesellschaftlichen Hintergründen enthielten (vermutlich fast alles, nur eben keine Extremisten bzw. nur in 1,5 Fällen) konnte ich kein ein einziges Anzeichen für diese Sichtweise finden. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass das repräsentativ ist, aber es dürfte sehr schwer werden, die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung komplett zu umgehen, wenn man so oft nach so vielen verschiedenen Kriterien (darunter nie "Einstellung zur Hierarchie") Leute zusammen kommen lässt.
Es gibt zwar von vielen Lippenbekenntnisse dazu, aber in der Praxis geht "ich habe Recht" in *schätz* 9083 von 9083 Fällen vor "Recht und Ordnung". Unterordnung findet man höchstens noch am Arbeitsplatz - da aber aufgrund von Mechanismen, die zwischen Demo-Organisatoren und Demo-Teilnehmern nicht existieren.


----------



## Icejester (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du noch irgend einen "guten" Vorschlag, wie der Durchschnittsbürger gewaltbereite Extremisten von seiner Demo fernhält?



Nö. Ist aber auch egal und eigentlich muß ich mir darum auch keine Gedanken machen. Denn ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben demonstriert und plane auch nicht, dies zu tun. Wenigstens nicht, solange wir keine dunkelrote oder dunkelrot-grüne Regierung haben. Aber dann werde ich eh auswandern oder mich dem offenen Aufstand anschließen, sofern sich ein solcher formieren sollte.



> Mit Blick auf die Realität (oder aber auch deine Beschreibung zur Häufigkeit von Extremisten auf Demos):
> Weniger als "gar nicht"? Geht nicht.



Irgendwann wird denen vermutlich schon die Lust vergehen.


> Glaube, was du willst. Aber in sämtlichen Gruppierungen, in denen ich Erfahrung sammeln konnte (Vereine, Firmen, Foren, Urlaubs- und Partygemeinschaften, Organisationen, schulische oder studentische Einheiten, auch Demos,... . Das ganze verteilt über zwei Bundesländer und gewürzt mit einer Reihe von bundesweiten Veranstaltungen.) und die i.d.R. Personen aus einem breiten Spektrum an gesellschaftlichen Hintergründen enthielten (vermutlich fast alles, nur eben keine Extremisten bzw. nur in 1,5 Fällen) konnte ich kein ein einziges Anzeichen für diese Sichtweise finden.
> Ich will nicht behaupten, dass das repräsentativ ist, aber es dürfte sehr schwer werden, die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung komplett zu umgehen, wenn man so oft nach so vielen verschiedenen Kriterien (darunter nie "Einstellung zur Hierarchie") Leute zusammen kommen lässt.
> Es gibt zwar von vielen Lippenbekenntnisse dazu, aber in der Praxis geht "ich habe Recht" in *schätz* 9083 von 9083 Fällen vor "Recht und Ordnung". Unterordnung findet man höchstens noch am Arbeitsplatz - da aber aufgrund von Mechanismen, die zwischen Demo-Organisatoren und Demo-Teilnehmern nicht existieren.



Mein Erleben ist sicher nicht repräsentativer, aber eben auch ziemlich konträr. Das Einzige, wo die Leute nach meiner Erfahrung wirklich keine Lust drauf haben, sind Steuern und Bußgelder. Auf allen anderen Gebieten sind die meisten, die ich kenne, wirklich bereit, sich auch einfach mal unterzuordnen. Ehrlich gesagt muß man das ja auch können, wenn man es irgendwann mal zu was bringen will, denn das Leben ist erstens kein Wunschkonzert und zweitens ist man nicht der Nabel der Welt. Da muß man auch mal zurückstecken.


----------



## frEnzy (12. Oktober 2010)

Passend zu Grubes Äußerung von vor ein paar Tagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axel25 (12. Oktober 2010)

Japp, durchaus passend .


----------



## Low (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf das fertige Ergebniss. Dann fahr ich aufjedenfall nach Stuttgart und schau mir alles an


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Baumfällarbeiten waren ganz klar illegal, hoffentlich werden die DB Netz AG und die beteiligten Behörden jetzt zur Rechenschaft gezogen!!! 

Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart bestätigt Rechtsauffassung des BUND umfassend

Stuttgart. “Deutlicher hätte die Ohrfeige des Verwaltungsgerichtes (VG) Stuttgart gegenüber der Deutschen Bahn nicht ausfallen können. Hoffentlich hat die unsäglich ignorante Vorgehensweise der DB, die von staatlichen Stellen auch noch unterstützt wird, nun endlich ein Ende “, kommentiert Brigitte Dahlbender, Landesvorsitzende des BUND Baden-Württemberg, den vom Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart getroffenen Beschluss zum Eilantrag des BUND gegen die DB Netz AG. Das Gericht bestätigt darin deutlich die Rechtsauffassung des BUND Landesverband-Baden-Württemberg, der am 30.09.2010 versuchte hatte, mit einem Eilantrag die Baumfällungen im mittleren Schlossgarten zu verhindern (Az. 13 K 3749/10). Wie sich nun zeigte, waren diese Bemühungen nur deshalb vergebens, *weil das Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart von den zuständigen Stellen im Eisenbahnbundesamt (EBA) und Regierungspräsidium Stuttgart sowie von der DB Netz AG nicht darüber informiert wurde, dass auch seitens der Behörden erhebliche artenschutzrechtliche Bedenken gegen die Fällarbeiten bestanden.* Sämtliche Kosten des Gerichtsverfahrens wurden deshalb nun auch der DB Netz AG auferlegt.

Das VG Stuttgart kommt in seinem Beschluss zu der Auffassung,* dass “das Gericht dem Eilantrag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch vor Beginn der Fällarbeiten in der Sache stattgegeben hätte”, wenn es Kenntnis von den Zweifeln der Behörden gehabt hätte. *Weiter heißt es: “*Das Gericht wurde jedoch weder vom EBA noch von der Beigeladenen [DB Netz AG] über die Existenz und den Inhalt des Schreibens vom 30.09. unterrichtet, obwohl dessen Entscheidungserheblichkeit … offensichtlich war und der zuständige Berichterstatter mit der Beigeladenen auch noch in telefonischem Kontakt stand, als der Beigeladenen das genannte Schreiben bereits bekannt war”*. Weiter kritisiert werden die Behörden und die Bahn in der Begründung des VG mit dem Hinweis, dass “*das Gericht seiner gesetzlichen Verpflichtung zur Gewährung effektiven Rechtsschutzes nur dann in gebotenem Umfang nachkommen kann, wenn ihm dabei keine entscheidungserheblichen Tatsachen vorenthalten werden … Im vorliegenden Fall wäre aber zu erwarten gewesen, dass das Gericht über das Vorliegen des Schreibens vom 30.09. informiert wird und man ihm die Entscheidung, welche rechtliche Bedeutung es diesem Schreiben im anhängigen Eilverfahren beimessen will, selbst überlässt”*. Eine Information über das Schreiben des EBA hätte das Verwaltungsgericht von der Bahn auch deshalb erwartet, weil diese trotz “mehrerer unmissverständlicher schriftlicher Aufforderungen” seit Mai 2010 dem EBA keine Untersuchungen zum Artenschutz im Schlossgarten vorgelegt hatte.

Nach Ansicht von Brigitte Dahlbender spricht der Beschluss für sich:* “Bei den Worten des VG muss man nicht mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Es wird überdeutlich klar, dass eine Mauschelclique aus Bahn und Behörden auch unter Verstoß gegen Recht und Gesetz versucht, Stuttgart 21 durchzuboxen und möglichst schnell Unumkehrbarkeit herzustellen. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass nun auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart dies aufgreift und strafrechtlich gegen die Verantwortlichen vorgeht.”* Dabei erwartet der BUND auch eine Beantwortung der Frage, *warum das EBA erst durch den Telefonanruf des Verwaltungsgerichtes von den bevorstehenden Baumfällarbeiten erfuhr, während das Innenministerium und die Stuttgarter Polizei offenbar bereits früher über die rechtswidrigen Pläne der Bahn informiert waren.*

Für Rückfragen:

Dr. Brigitte .............., BUND-Landesvorsitzende, Fon .................

Berthold ....., BUND-Landesgeschäftsführer, Fon ...............

Die Namen hab ich einfach mal rausgenommen.
BUND siegt über Talibahn: Baumfällarbeiten für "Stuttgart 21" waren rechtswidrig | Radio Utopie


----------



## frEnzy (19. Oktober 2010)

"Wir werden von der Politik verheizt" - Polizisten erzählen

VON JÖRG HEUER18. Oktober 2010, 06:54 Uhr Hamburger Abendblatt
Nach dem Einsatz gegen Stuttgart-21-Gegner und vor dem Castor-Transport nach Gorleben erheben Polizisten schwere Vorwürfe.


Er sei ein "grüner Bulle" und schon immer Atomkraftgegner gewesen. Eckhard Groß, 63, pensionierter Hauptkommissar.
Foto: Pressebild.de/Bertold Fabricius

Er war mit seiner Hundertschaft mitten im "Kampfgetümmel", sagt Polizeikommissar Thomas Mohr, 48. Ende September und Anfang Oktober, im Stuttgarter Schlossgarten bei den Großdemonstrationen gegen das Bahnhofsprojekt, bei denen Polizeikräfte Wasserwerfer, Schlagstock und Pfefferspray gegen "friedlich demonstrierende Bürger, Kinder, Rentner und brave Schwaben" einsetzten. Ein Schock für den baden-württembergischen Ordnungshüter. Den Einsatz von Kollegen, den er aus den geschlossenen Reihen seiner Hundertschaft "wie ohnmächtig" mit angesehen hat, kann er bis heute nicht verstehen. 400 Demonstranten wurden dabei verletzt. Er macht ihn wütend, lässt ihn zweifeln. "Wir werden von der Politik immer mehr missbraucht und verheizt. Zweckentfremdet und benutzt, der Imageschaden für uns Polizisten, die per Treueschwur und Dienstbefehl für die Regierung den Kopf da draußen auf der Straße hinhalten müssen, ist durch Stuttgart enorm", schimpft der Mannheimer Beamte mit 25 Jahren Einsatzerfahrung. "In Stuttgart wackelte die Demokratie. Das darf nie wieder passieren."

Als "Kinderschänder", "Blutbullen" und "Erfüllungsgehilfen" haben Stuttgarter Demonstranten ihn und die anderen seiner mit Absperraufgaben betrauten Hundertschaft an den ersten Oktobertagen nach den gewaltsamen Polizeiübergriffen beschimpft. Eine Rentnerin, gepflegt, gut gekleidet, augenscheinlich "keine Berufsdemonstrantin", habe ihm vor lauter Wut über das Geschehene den Ellenbogen in den Bauch gerammt. "Das hat mir körperlich nicht wehgetan, doch es hat mich innerlich tief getroffen", sagt der kritische Kommissar, der in seiner Freizeit Kinder- und Jugendbetreuer ist und sich ehrenamtlich für die Gewerkschaft der Polizei engagiert.

Thomas Mohr kratzt sich am Kinn, schüttelt den Kopf, sucht nach Worten: "In der sonst so ruhigen Hauptstadt der Schwaben wurde ein Exempel statuiert, Macht demonstriert, ganz sicher auch schon mit Blick auf den nächsten Castor-Transport. Stuttgart ist wohl nur Teil eines großen Puzzles. Die Politik vergackeiert uns zunehmend, und, was noch schlimmer ist, sie ignoriert den Willen der Bevölkerung", sagt er und zeigt auf seinem Computerbildschirm ein Bild der neuen Generation von Wasserwerfern. Sie stehen kurz vor der Auslieferung: blaue futuristische Ungetüme, die noch mehr Liter fassen und wie Panzer aussehen. Thomas Mohr wendet seinen Blick vom Bildschirm ab und guckt aus dem Fenster in den blauen Himmel über Mannheim. "Wenn man scharfe Kampfhunde, ich meine die Polizei-Spezialeinheiten, mit zu einer Demonstration nimmt und sie dann auch noch ohne ersichtlichen Grund von der Leine und räumen lässt, dann beißen sie ohne Erbarmen zu. Dafür wurden sie gedrillt und ausgebildet. Das wussten die, die für den Einsatz verantwortlich waren, ganz genau. Sie mussten das Okay von oben haben. Von ganz oben. Mindestens vom Innenministerium."

Mit "scharfen Kampfhunden" meint Thomas Mohr die schwarz und dunkelgrau gekleideten, meist sehr jungen Kollegen von den Beweis- und Festnahmeeinheiten (BFE), die beim Stuttgarter Einsatz größtenteils von der Bundespolizei und aus Bayern kamen.

Der Polizist sitzt in seinem Dienstzimmer im zweiten Stock eines grauen Hauses in Mannheims Innenstadt. An einigen Zimmertüren hängen Stuttgart-21-Aufkleber. Schwarze Schrift auf gelbem Untergrund, von unten links nach oben rechts rot durchgestrichen. Zeichen und Symbol der Bahnhofsgegner. Nach dem Wasserwerfer-Tränengas-Schlagstock-Einsatz sympathisieren noch einige Beamte mehr aus Mohrs Hundertschaft mit den Gegnern des milliardenteuren Bahnhof-Projekts. Er selbst will auch nicht, dass der Bahnhof gebaut wird.

Werde er noch einmal Zeuge einer solchen "Gewaltorgie", bekomme er gar selber den Befehl, gegen friedliche Demonstranten den Schlagstock einzusetzen, werde er von dem in den Beamtenstatuten definierten Remonstrationsrecht Gebrauch machen: Nach Vorschrift des Beamtenrechts muss der Beamte dienstliche Handlungen auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen. Hat er Bedenken gegen eine Weisung, kann er seinen Vorgesetzten gegenüber remonstrieren, gegen die Ausführung der Weisung Einwände erheben. Remonstrierer werden bei Beförderungen gerne übergangen, gelten als Querulanten, weiß Thomas Mohr: "Doch die Situation in diesem Herbst ist so ernst, sie erfordert auch aus den Reihen der Einsatzkräfte Beamte, die den Mund aufmachen. Was in Stuttgart passiert ist, war falsch. Ich war dabei. Ich schäme mich dafür."

Die Politik sorge mit ihren Entscheidungen für immer mehr gesellschaftliche Konflikte, die Polizei werde zunehmend als Puffer zwischen Politik und Gesellschaft missbraucht, die Verlässlichkeit in politische Entscheidungen scheine einer großen Nähe zur Wirtschaftslobby gewichen zu sein, die innere Sicherheit stehe kurz vor dem Kollaps, beklagte kürzlich Konrad Freiberg, Bundesvorsitzender der Gewerkschaft der Polizei, in deutlichen Worten.

Derzeit versehen zwischen Bayern und Schleswig-Holstein 239 000 Polizeibeamte ihren Dienst. 10 000 Stellen wurden allein in den letzten zehn Jahren gestrichen. Die Einsätze werden jedoch immer zahlreicher und schwieriger. Rücken die Hundertschaften zu Fußballspielen aus, zu Aufmärschen von Neonazis oder zu Demonstrationen und Krawallen von Linksautonomen, sind die Fronten noch klar. Hooligans, Rechte, schwarze Blöcke und die sogenannten Berufsdemonstranten müssen in Schach gehalten werden. In Stuttgart oder Gorleben jedoch stehen die Polizisten breiten, größtenteils friedlichen Bürgerbewegungen gegenüber.

Dauerbelastung, Stress und unzureichende psychologische Betreuung gehen zunehmend an die Substanz der uniformierten Staatsmacht. Nach einer Studie der Hochschule Magdeburg-Stendal fühlen sich rund 25 Prozent der Bundespolizisten und zehn Prozent der Landespolizisten ausgebrannt. "Wir haben einen außergewöhnlich hohen Krankenstand in vielen Behörden, manchmal sind es 30 Tage pro Beamter pro Jahr. Das Burn-out-Syndrom wird zunehmen und ein noch ernsteres Problem werden", erklärt Polizeiberater und Lehrtrainer für Stress, Erich Traphan, 61, von der Fachhochschule Münster. "Und die Suizidraten unter Polizisten in einigen Bundesländern sind durchaus besorgniserregend. Viele Polizisten erleben in einem Monat mehr Hochstress-Situationen als ein Durchschnittsbürger in seinem ganzen Leben." Traphan hat schon vor Jahren ein Antistress-Trainingsprogramm für Beamte entwickelt. Der Ansturm ist groß. Es gibt Wartelisten, die immer länger werden.

Hannes Hecht (Name geändert), in Hamburg aufgewachsen, ist noch keine 30 Jahre alt und sehr vorsichtig. Der Treffpunkt für das Gespräch liegt weit weg von seiner Dienststelle in einer norddeutschen Großstadt. Er ist fast zwei Stunden mit dem Auto gefahren. Er möchte nicht mit seinem richtigen Namen in der Zeitung stehen, sagt er: "Kritik an die Politik aus den Reihen der Einsatzpolizei ist leider noch eine sehr zarte Pflanze. Ich hoffe, sie kriegt jetzt einen Wachstumsschub." Hannes Hecht, Jeans, hellblaues Hemd, frisch rasiert und akkurate Frisur, strebt eine Karriere beim Landeskriminalamt an. Alles lief glatt. Zielfahnder sei sein Traumjob, sagt er. Das Abitur hat er mit einem Zweierdurchschnitt gemacht, die Polizeiführungsakademie besucht, Erfahrungen im Rauschgift- und im Betrugsdezernat gesammelt, komplizierte Fälle aufgeklärt. Er hat bereits einige Sprossen auf der Karriereleiter erklommen. Doch vor wenigen Wochen ist er ausgerutscht.

Als seine Einheit nach Stuttgart verlegt werden sollte, stellte er einen Urlaubsantrag, weil er den Einsatz nicht mittragen konnte. Und wollte. Er hat verwandtschaftliche Beziehungen nach Stuttgart. Er ist auch ein Bahnhofsgegner. "Ich weiß, dass wir bei brisanten Großdemos verdeckt agierende Beamte, die als taktische Provokateure, als vermummte Steinewerfer fungieren, unter die Demonstranten schleusen. Sie werfen auf Befehl Steine oder Flaschen in Richtung der Polizei, damit die dann mit der Räumung beginnen kann. Ich jedenfalls bin nicht Polizist geworden, um Demonstranten von irgendwelchen Straßen zu räumen oder von Bäumen runterzuholen. Ich will Gangster hinter Gitter bringen", erklärt er, wohl wissend, dass Karrieren junger Polizisten nur durch die Einsatzhundertschaften gehen, die auch er durchlaufen muss.

Sein Urlaubsantrag wurde abgelehnt. Der Vorgesetzte drohte vor versammelter Truppe, dass Beamte, die sich vor solchen Einsätzen krankmeldeten oder beim Einsatz durch Zurückhaltung auffielen, Ärger bekämen. Und unter vier Augen steckte er Hannes Hecht, dass er seine Karriere vergessen, maximal noch Dorfpolizist werden könne, wenn er sich bei dem Einsatz nicht bewähre.

Schlimm sei es für ihn in Stuttgart gewesen, sich beschimpfen zu lassen als "staatshöriger Vollstrecker" und "vorauseilender Gehorsamer". Das tue weh, frustriere und sei nicht gut fürs innere Gleichgewicht: "Ich erkenne mit mehr als nur Magengrummeln, dass der Staat, dem ich diene und der mich damit beauftragt, Recht und Gesetz durchzusetzen, selbst in seinen inneren Strukturen immer weniger freiheitlich und demokratisch ist."

Seinen Job zu kündigen kommt für den norddeutschen Polizisten jedoch nicht infrage. Das kann er sich nicht leisten: Er ist frisch verheiratet, seine Frau hat gerade das zweite Kind bekommen - und er hat nichts anderes gelernt als Polizist. Wenn er beim Landeskriminalamt endlich fest im Sattel sitze, werde er zu keinen Demonstrationen mehr beordert, hofft er.


Anfang November wird seine Hundertschaft jedoch erst mal beim Castor-Transport eingesetzt. Wohl in der "heißen Zone", kurz vor dem Zwischenlager in Gorleben, der vorläufigen Endstation des Atommülls. Und er wird im Wendland unter Beobachtung seiner Vorgesetzten stehen, das weiß Hannes Hecht ganz genau: "Gorleben macht mir jetzt schon Albträume. Es ist nicht einfach nur der Ort, wo der nächste Castor hingeht und wo ein zweifelhaftes Endlager gebaut wird. Gorleben ist für mich ein gefährliches Gespenst, vor dem ich Angst habe."

Eckhard Groß, 63, pensionierter Hauptkommissar, verheiratet, zwei Söhne, nimmt einen Schluck vom Kaffee, den seine Frau frisch gebrüht hat. Von seinem Wohnhaus in dem kleinen Dorf Liepe sind es gerade mal acht Kilometer Luftlinie bis nach Gorleben. Der Rand des Salzstocks, in dem das Endlager gebaut werden soll, liegt direkt unter seinem Grundstück. Er sei schon immer Atomkraftgegner, ein "grüner Bulle" gewesen, sagt er: "Ich bin früh zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass man hier in der tiefsten, dünn besiedelten Provinz der Atomlobby, manche sagen Atommafia, Tür und Tor öffnet und den Weg bereitet. Die jüngst wieder verlängerten Laufzeiten kotzen mich an. Eigentlich würde ich gerne so manchen Politiker wegen Verdachts der Korruption anzeigen."

Eckhard Groß winkt ab, bevor er sich in Rage redet. Er lehnt sich zurück und fährt sich mit der Hand durchs dichte graue Haar. "Politik ist der kleine Raum, den die Wirtschaft ihr lässt. Hat vor gut 20 Jahren mal ein kluger Mann gesagt. Kann man nicht viele Argumente dagegen bringen, oder? Gerade hier im Wendland nicht."


Beim Castor-Transport wird der Ex-Hauptkommissar mit demonstrieren. Er will verhindern helfen, dass der Castor ankommt. Diesmal, sagt er, könne er aufgehalten werden. Und dann, wohin mit dem Atommüll? "Diese Suppe sollen diejenigen auslöffeln, die sie uns eingebrockt haben", antwortet Eckhard Groß, der "heilfroh" ist, dass er dabei seinen Kopf nicht mehr als Ordnungshüter hinhalten muss. Die Uniform und alles, was ihn an seinen aktiven Polizeidienst erinnert, hat er sofort nach der Pensionierung entsorgt.


----------



## Icejester (20. Oktober 2010)

Na, ich hoffe für die Beamten mal, die Namen sind geändert worden. Sonst wird es für die noch unangenehm.


----------



## csc (21. Oktober 2010)

ein wenig demokratie kann nicht schaden, solange es nicht in "steine-werfen" ausartet. bis jetzt ist noch alles im rahmen gewesen und durch aus zu begrüßen, da man als bürger dieses staates ja nicht jedes handeln der politik, ist dies noch so eigennützig oder unangemessen, hinzunehmen haben sollte...


----------



## WhackShit007 (25. Oktober 2010)

hab mal nen Youtube Video gemacht zum Thema. Dabei interessant: Offenbar geplante Provokation seitens der Polizei aus unbekannten Gründen(Größtenteils öffentlich rechtliche- Ausschnitte)


----------



## frEnzy (26. Oktober 2010)

Insgesamt ganz gutes Video. Aber der Schluss ist nicht gut. Denn nur weil in dem kurzen Video von den türaufbrechenden Polizisten keine Gewalt zu sehen ist, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass das nicht passiert ist, das die Polizistin verletzt worden ist.


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Insgesamt ganz gutes Video. Aber der Schluss ist nicht gut. Denn nur weil in dem kurzen Video von den türaufbrechenden Polizisten keine Gewalt zu sehen ist, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass das nicht passiert ist, das die Polizistin verletzt worden ist.



danke erstmal. 

war nur ein ausschnitt. das originalvideo geht über 2 stunden glaub ich. kannst es dir ja ansehen, ist in der quelle(siehe: videobeschreibung). die behauptung war ja: beim rausholen der demonstranten hätten diese sich mit gewalt gewehrt und einer, mit einem gegenstand, den beamten auf die hand geschlagen und diese behauptung ist nachweislich falsch!


----------



## frEnzy (26. Oktober 2010)

Mag ja sein, dass diese Aussage falsch ist. Das lässt siczh aber nicht mit dem Video beweisen


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass diese Aussage falsch ist. Das lässt siczh aber nicht mit dem Video beweisen



na doch! du siehst die polizisten in dem moment wo sie reinkommen und es wird beiderseitig keine gewalt angewendet. wegen dir hab ich sogar noch ne anmerkung gemacht bei der auf das originalvideo verwiesen wird(für alle die immernoch skeptisch sind). es kann falls überhaupt nur zu gewalt gekommen sein, lange nachdem die ersten leute raus sind oder lange bevor sie überhaupt erst rein kamen. in beiden fällen ist die behauptung dass unmittelbar nach dem aufbrechen der tür mit einem gegenstand sich gewehrt wurde und irgenwem der finger gebrochen wurde nachweislich falsch. 

und dass siehst du auch im video.


----------



## frEnzy (27. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt. Direkt nach dem Aufbrechen der Tür sieht das ganze recht friedlich aus. Ich glaube ja auch gar nicht, dass es da hoch her ging  Ich halte die Geschichte, dass die Polizei die Gewalt auf der Demo provoziert hat, für die wahrscheinlichere. Das passt irgendwie besser ins Bild, finde ich. Eigentlich traurig...

Trotzdem ist es halt schwierig mit einem Video, das ja nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt (sowohl zeitlich als auch räumlich) zeigt, zu beweisen, dass eine ganze Aktion friedlich abgelaufen ist. Nur das etwas nicht gefilmt worden ist, bedeutet ja nicht, dass es nicht passiert ist. Mit Videos ist es eher andersherum. Man kann damit eher beweisen, dass etwas passiert ist, denn das kann man Filmen. Du verstehst, was ich meine?

Insgesamt denke ich, dass man bei dieser emotionalisierten Diskussion bei beiden Seiten vorsichtig sein muss. Denn wie heißt es doch so schön: Im Krieg stirbt die Wahrheit zu erst


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Stimmt. Direkt nach dem Aufbrechen der Tür sieht das ganze recht friedlich aus. Ich glaube ja auch gar nicht, dass es da hoch her ging  Ich halte die Geschichte, dass die Polizei die Gewalt auf der Demo provoziert hat, für die wahrscheinlichere. *Das passt irgendwie besser ins Bild, finde ich.* Eigentlich traurig...
> 
> Trotzdem ist es halt schwierig mit einem Video, das ja nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt (sowohl zeitlich als auch räumlich) zeigt, zu beweisen, dass eine ganze Aktion friedlich abgelaufen ist. Nur das etwas nicht gefilmt worden ist, bedeutet ja nicht, dass es nicht passiert ist. Mit Videos ist es eher andersherum. Man kann damit eher beweisen, dass etwas passiert ist, denn das kann man Filmen. Du verstehst, was ich meine?
> 
> Insgesamt denke ich, dass man bei dieser emotionalisierten Diskussion bei beiden Seiten vorsichtig sein muss. Denn wie heißt es doch so schön: Im Krieg stirbt die Wahrheit zu erst



Passt irgendwie besser in dein ideologisches Bild oder besser in die Realität? 

Aber wo wir gerade bei Bild sind. 

Stuttgart-21-Chaoten: Dieser Protest ist geschmacklos - Stuttgart - Stuttgart - Bild.de

Lächerlich, dass sich die Künast mehr wegen der T-Shirt Aktion der Befürworter verstört zu sehen scheint, als an den Morddrohungen der eigenen Seite. 

Soviel auch zur allgemeinen Friedlichkeit. Einfach mal die rosarote Che Guevara Brille runternehmen und Menschen für das sehen, was sie auch wirklich tun, nicht für die hohlen Phrasen dahinter.

EDIT: Und was den Comic auf der letzten Seite angeht. Der würde vielleicht passen, wenn es sich um eine Woche handeln würde. Es handelt sich aber um eine Zeitspanne, die fast den gesamten Wiedervereinigungsprozess umfasst. Stuttgart 21 war auch noch zu Zeiten der rot-grünen Koalition im Gespräch. Wie kommt es also, dass die roten und grünen damals keine Probleme mit diesem Projekt hatten? Haben sie es einfach durch ihre dicken Brillengläser hindurch übersehen? Oder was ist die Ausrede dafür? 

Der heutigen Regierung Klientelpolitik vorzuwerfen ist auch etwas ironisch. Da scheinen viele die Karriere des "Alt-Bundeskanzlers" und vielfach ausgezeichneten Korporatismusexperten (AKA Wie scheffle ich als Ex-Politiker nochmal so richtig Geld) Schröder zu vergessen. 

Ich glaube fast, die alte DDR Volksweisheit lässt sich mit etwas Änderung auch auf die heutige BRD umreimen. 

"Den Korporatismus in seinen Lauf, halten weder Ochs noch Esel auf (so lange es das Volk, als höchste Instanz von Einfältigkeit, gibt)


----------



## WhackShit007 (28. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aber wo wir gerade bei Bild sind.
> 
> Stuttgart-21-Chaoten: Dieser Protest ist geschmacklos - Stuttgart - Stuttgart - Bild.de



aber wer liest den bitteschön bild? und warum um alles in der welt? schlagzeile ist schon urteilend, was ist da denn bitte beim rest zu erwarten? ich bin zu faul zum denken - los bildet mir eure meinung oder wie?


AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der heutigen Regierung Klientelpolitik vorzuwerfen ist auch etwas ironisch. Da scheinen viele die Karriere des "Alt-Bundeskanzlers" und vielfach ausgezeichneten Korporatismusexperten (AKA Wie scheffle ich als Ex-Politiker nochmal so richtig Geld) Schröder zu vergessen.


ist es falsch ihr dass vorzuwerfen nur weil es mal welche gab die vermeintlich noch schlimmer waren? ne liste mit leuten in der regierung zu erstellen, welche nicht korrupt sind, ist um einiges schwieriger!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie besser in dein ideologisches Bild oder besser in die Realität?


 
Wenn du schon fragst, bei mir: zweiteres. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der heutigen Regierung Klientelpolitik vorzuwerfen ist auch etwas ironisch.


Da hast du mal Recht! Klientelpolitik ist tatsächlich Ironie. Treffender wäre Korruption und Vorteilnahme. Das to quoque mit Bonzenschrödi hätteste dir sparen können. Weil man das eine doof findet, muss man nicht das andere befürworten. Scheinbar passt das aber nicht in dein schwarz-weiß-Denkschema. 




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> "Den Korporatismus in seinen Lauf, halten weder Ochs noch Esel auf (so lange es das Volk, als höchste Instanz von Einfältigkeit, gibt)


 
Das ist doch mal eine schöne Selbsterkenntnis.


----------



## frEnzy (29. Oktober 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie besser in dein ideologisches Bild oder besser in die Realität?


Realität, fürchte ich. Wenn du es immer noch nicht akzeptieren kannst, dass unserer Staat und die Länder alles andere als lahmfromme Lämmchen sind, ist das nicht mein Problem.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aber wo wir gerade bei Bild sind.
> 
> Stuttgart-21-Chaoten: Dieser Protest ist geschmacklos - Stuttgart - Stuttgart - Bild.de
> 
> Lächerlich, dass sich die Künast mehr wegen der T-Shirt Aktion der Befürworter verstört zu sehen scheint, als an den Morddrohungen der eigenen Seite.


OK, Morddrohungen gehen echt nicht in Ordnung. Die T-Shirts finde ich aber witzig ^^ 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Soviel auch zur allgemeinen Friedlichkeit. Einfach mal die rosarote Che Guevara Brille runternehmen und Menschen für das sehen, was sie auch wirklich tun, nicht für die hohlen Phrasen dahinter.


Das gillt ganz besonders auch für dich 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der heutigen Regierung Klientelpolitik vorzuwerfen ist auch etwas ironisch. Da scheinen viele die Karriere des "Alt-Bundeskanzlers" und vielfach ausgezeichneten Korporatismusexperten (AKA Wie scheffle ich als Ex-Politiker nochmal so richtig Geld) Schröder zu vergessen.


Unsere aktuelle Regierung betreibt ausschließlich Klientelpolitik. Bisher gabs noch nichts anderes zu sehen. Schröder war wenigstens in so fern "besser", dass man es damals erst so richtig gemerkt hat, als er abgewählt worden ist. Leider brachte das ja damals die schwarze Pest an Board...


----------



## frEnzy (24. November 2010)

Oh je, die arme Bahn  Die Unterlagen, die sie seit Jahren geheim hält und nicht raus rückt, sind beim Stern gelandet... und zeigen, dass die Bahn intern seit spätestens 2002 von 4,2 Milliarden Euro als Kosten für den Bahnhof ausgeht. Zur Erinnerung: Die Bahn hat erst 2010 öffentlich die Kostenerhöhung Schrittweise auf rund 4 Milliarden Euro bekannt gegeben! Das führt zu folgenden Fragen:
- Wurden die öffentlichen Zahlen geschönt um die Akzeptanz des Projekts erhöhen?
- Wer hat diese Schönung veranlasst? Die Bahn, die Regierung oder beide?
- Hat die Bahn damit jedwede Glaubwürdigkeit entgültig verloren?
- Wenn bereits 2002 von Kosten in Höhe von 4,2 Milliarden ausgegangen worden ist, und sich die übliche Tendenz von solchen Großprojekten, nämlich jedes Jahr weiter teurer zu werden, bewahrheitet: Wie viel teurer wird S21 noch werden? Stimmen die Zahlen von Vieregg und Rößler womöglich doch?

Quelle: http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...-bahn-verschwieg-kosten-fuer-s21-1626945.html


----------



## nyso (24. November 2010)

Klar stimmen die^^

Aber das interessiert doch kaum noch. Bald haben wir das Militär im Inneren, und spätestens wenn im Stuttgart die ersten Soldaten mit G36 stehen und die Tornados Aufklärung betreiben, traut sich kaum noch wer was gegen den Bahnhof zu sagen. Leider


Und nochwas zur Transparenz der Deutschen Bahn. Nur weil sie in Glashochhäusern firmieren, sind sie das nämlich noch lange nicht!
http://www.radio-utopie.de/2010/11/19/geologie-strengst-geheim-auch-geisler-darf-nichts-erfahren/


----------



## frEnzy (24. November 2010)

Ein geheimes Dokument, dass nur Experten einsehen dürfen, die ihr daraus gewonnenes Wissen nicht verwenden oder preisgeben dürfen... klingt absolut vertrauenserweckend 

Übrigens auch sehr innovativ ist die Erklärung der Bahn zu der Meldung in meinem letzten Posting: Es handlet sich um einen Schreibfehler 

Wer's glaubt... 

Quelle: Bahnprojekt Stuttgart 21: Schwere Fehler in der Bibel? - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## nyso (24. November 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ein geheimes Dokument, dass nur Experten einsehen dürfen, die ihr daraus gewonnenes Wissen nicht verwenden oder preisgeben dürfen... klingt absolut vertrauenserweckend



Sag ich ja

Nicht transparent, dafür aber doch sehr durchsichtig


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. November 2010)

alles in einem ist das projekt jedoch immer noch besser, als das geld in den osten zu schaufeln. In sowas sollte die regierung besser mal geld stecken, und nicht wieder alles nach irland schiffen.


----------



## frEnzy (28. November 2010)

Im Prinzipm gebe ich dir da voll Recht! Lieber in Großprojekte hier investieren, von denen man wenigstens irgendetwas hat, als das Geld sonst wo zu vergraben.

Aber gerade bei der Irland Geschichte bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich kenne mich im Finanzmarkt nur seeeeeeehr minimal aus aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Geld langfristig dort besser untergebracht sein könnte. Ein Zusammenbruch des Euros wäre eine Katastrophe sondersgleichen! Das muss verhindert werden! Ob das so geht, wie es aktuell gemacht wird, weiß ich wie gesagt nicht.

Und was ich generell zu S21 noch mal sagen wollte. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, dass dieser Bahnhof so gebaut werden würde, wenn von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt worden wäre. Aber statt dessen wird alles heimlich ausgekungelt, die Kosten werden schöner als Bildschön gerechnet, das Drumherum wird in den Himmel gelobt, Kritik am Projekt wird nicht geduldet, etc... Wäre von Anfang an gesagt worde "Past auf, der Bahnhof kostet wahrscheinlich 10 Milliarden Euro, die Neubaustrecken noch mal 7, ihr verzichtet auf euren alten Bahnhof, auf die Bäume im Park, ein paar Unternehmer werden Stinkreich damit und im Endeffekt bringts nicht mal was für die Bahnfahrer", dann wäre klar gewesen, worauf man sich mit dem Projekt einlassen würde und was am Ende raus kommt. Wenn es dann noch beschlossen worden wäre, wär es ok. Aber so wird man belogen, betrogen und hintergangen, damit dieses Projekt, komme was wolle, durchgesetzt wird. Und das ist mein Problem damit!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. November 2010)

ich finde generell das ganze theater was jetztgemacht wird, sprich fast täglich wieder neue "klärungsgespräche", völligen humbuk. GEbaut wird schlussendlich eh das, was geplant wurde, da kann geißler noch so viel schwätzen....
DAS geld was der ganze dreck kostet, könnte man sich auch gut sparen. Aber daran denken die Demonstranten-schwachmaten natürlich nicht. Hauptsache alles behindern und laut schreien. Das ist auch schon das einzige was die grünen und ihre demofreunde in stuttgart machen können. Ach ja, und zum wasserwerfer hin drehen und danach plärren, das hätt ich fast vergessen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> - Wurden die öffentlichen Zahlen geschönt um die Akzeptanz des Projekts erhöhen?
> - Wer hat diese Schönung veranlasst? Die Bahn, die Regierung oder beide?



Öffentliche Zahlen laut Wiki:
- 5,08 Milliarden (+Risiko) laut B-W Landesregierung im August 2008.
- 6,9 bis 8,7 Milliarden laut Grünen Mitte 2008
- 5,3 Milliarden laut Bundesrechnungshof Ende 2008
Mag sein, das die Bahn andere Zahlen genannt hat, aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass Landesregierung, Bundesinstitutionen und Oppositionen durchaus realisitsche Zahlen kannten, stellt sich imho viel mehr die Frage: Wie konnte man Anno09 Verträge unterschreiben, die auf 3 Milliarden hinausliefen?



> - Hat die Bahn damit jedwede Glaubwürdigkeit entgültig verloren?



Die Bahn ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen - was soll man erwarten?
Ein Unternehmen, dass Ende der 90er öffentlich festgestellt hat, dass die ursprünglichen Pläne wirtschaftlich nicht realisierbar sind und dass dann von der Politik durch Androhung einer Schadensersatzklage zur Zustimmung gedrängt werden sollte, ist imho auch nicht unbedingt in der moralischen Pflicht, dieser Politik ihre Risiken zu erklären.



> - Wenn bereits 2002 von Kosten in Höhe von 4,2 Milliarden ausgegangen worden ist, und sich die übliche Tendenz von solchen Großprojekten, nämlich jedes Jahr weiter teurer zu werden, bewahrheitet: Wie viel teurer wird S21 noch werden? Stimmen die Zahlen von Vieregg und Rößler womöglich doch?



Faktor 2 ist imho nicht ungewöhnlich bei politisch erzwungenen Großprojekten und Faktor 3-4 ist für Bauten in derart problematischen Gelände von den Medien genannt worden.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> alles in einem ist das projekt jedoch immer noch besser, als das geld in den osten zu schaufeln. In sowas sollte die regierung besser mal geld stecken, und nicht wieder alles nach irland schiffen.



Es gibt genug sinnvolle Großprojekte, die man in Deutschland umsetzen könnte (Stichwort: Stromtrassen, um das Windenergiepotential der Nordsee nutzen zu können) - Abrissarbeiten und Tunnelgraben gehören nicht unbedingt dazu.
Wie sich mitlerweile rumgesprochen haben sollte, fließt das Geld für Irland auch wieder nach Deutschland, Ackermann war nicht umsonst dafür, denn Rettungsschirm zu erweitern...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie sich mitlerweile rumgesprochen haben sollte, fließt das Geld für Irland auch wieder nach Deutschland, Ackermann war nicht umsonst dafür, denn Rettungsschirm zu erweitern...


 
Auch wenns jetzt hier nicht so passt, aber leider hast du Recht. Letztendlich wird nicht Irland gerettet, sondern die Banken davor bewahrt, schlechte Zahlen zu schreiben, wie in den letzten 2 Jahren üblich.
Daher hat sich auch Großbritanien so eingebracht (obwohl nicht Euro Währungszone), denn englische Banken waren ebenfalls tief verwickelt.

Um mal wieder zu Stuttgart zu kommen. 
Wenn es Gutachten gibt, die vorhersagen, wie viel Geld so ein Projekt kosten wird und man sich auf die Summe einigt (mit den Bautrupps und was auch immer), wieso schätzt man eigentlich großzügiger, oder denken die Leute echt, dass die Rohstoffe, die dafür gebraucht werden, nicht im Preis steigen? 
Da wird immer eine möglichst niedrige Summe genannt, damit man den Auftrag an Land ziehen und der Öffentlichkeit gut verkaufen kann (guckt mal, wie billig das wird) und am Ende kostet es dann deutlich mehr (war ja in Hamburg mit der Elbphilharmonie nicht anders).
Wer haftet dafür, niemand?


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. November 2010)

alles in einem, ist das projekt doch ganz sinnvoll. Bis auf eine sache, und zwar dass kein schwerer güterverkehr auf den neuen Linien geplant ist. 
Wenn man diesen punkt noch ausräumen könnte, wäre das projekt doch sehr sinnvoll.
Wie gesagt, wir, BW, müssen gucken dass unser geld verplant ist. Denn wenn es das nicht ist, kommen gleich wieder andere affen und wollen es für Ausländerhilfen, Bankenrettungen und weiteren schrott dergleichen einkassieren. So bleibt das geld wenigstens im Land


----------



## Rolk (28. November 2010)

In wie fern soll das Projekt denn sinnvoll sein? Da werden mehrere Milliarden € für einen Bahnhof verbrannt von dem Optimisten sagen er wird 30 % mehr Kapazität haben und Pessimisten er wird 50 % weniger Kapazität haben. Wenn ich sehe das der neue Bahnhof nur noch die hälfte der Bahnsteige haben wird halte ich die Pessimisten für Realisten. 
Dann sind da noch diverse Planungsfehler wie z.B. das der ICE öfter mal Regionalzügen mit Verspätung hinterherzuckeln werden muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> alles in einem, ist das projekt doch ganz sinnvoll. Bis auf eine sache, und zwar dass kein schwerer güterverkehr auf den neuen Linien geplant ist.
> Wenn man diesen punkt noch ausräumen könnte, wäre das projekt doch sehr sinnvoll.



Diesen Punkt kann man nicht ausräumen. Es sei denn, man baut quasi die gesamte Strecke als U-Bahn.



> Wie gesagt, wir, BW, müssen gucken dass unser geld verplant ist. Denn wenn es das nicht ist, kommen gleich wieder andere affen und wollen es für Ausländerhilfen, Bankenrettungen und weiteren schrott dergleichen einkassieren. So bleibt das geld wenigstens im Land



Man könnte ja mal damit anfangen, Projekte in sinnvollem Maßstab zu planen und dafür ohne 1,2-1,5 Milliarden Bundesmitteln auszukommen.


----------



## Antalos (30. November 2010)

Die schlichtung ist jetzt gescheitert, Geißler zeigt endlich gesicht und auch in welcher partei er ist CDU...damit regiert in Stuttgart weiter die BASTA-Politik von Mappus

Am Freitag sollen die Bäume im Park fallen!!!

Also auf zur DEMO, wer bis jetzt nicht Demonstriert hat JETZT GEHTS UM ALLES!!!

Flagge zeigen, Mappus Muss Weg, Oben Bleiben


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. November 2010)

OMFG, was habt ihr alle dagegen, wollt ihr eigentlich keine Veränderungen oder was?? Soll alles so bleibe wie vor 10 Jahren. Geh mal nach Japan, da protestiert niemand!!


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

Das hat damit nichts zu tun.

Ich bin ein sehr offener Mensch, der technische Spielereien, große Bauten etc. toll findet.

Aber eben nicht zu diesem Preis. Der neue Bahnhof verschlingt Unmengen Steuergelder, die man lieber anderweitig investieren könnte. Z.B. die beschissene Streichung des Elterngeldes für ALG2 Empfänger. Das Geld wäre da weit besser angelegt als in einem Bahnhofsneubau, der nichts als Rückschritte bringt.


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

Stuttgart 21 spaltet ja die Fraktionen hier, bin mal gespannt wie weit der Streitschlichter kommt, wenn die immer noch nicht zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis kommen.

mfg


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hm na ja das meiste Zahlt die Bahn, die zwar ein Staatliche Einrichtung ist, aber die Steuergelder bekommt und sicher nicht für andere Dinge einsetzt und der Bahnhof in Stuttgart ist das allerletzte.


----------



## Poulton (1. Dezember 2010)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> aber die Steuergelder bekommt


Dann schau dir mal die Geschäftsberichte der DB an. Die fährt seit Jahren solche Gewinne ein, dass der Staat das Geld was er da reinsteckt, über die Gewinnausschüttung wieder rausbekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Bahn bekommt jährlich etwa 20 Milliarden Euro an Subventionen vom Staat.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Staat als Anteilseigner diese Summer als Gewinn wieder zurück bekommt.


----------



## Deimos (26. Mai 2011)

War heute geschäftlich in Stuttgart und bin mit dem Zug durchs schöne Baden-Württemberg gefahren.

Als konsequenter Bahnfahrer und Nicht-Betroffener (CH) verstehe ich den ganzen Rummel nicht so ganz. Ich habe mich ein wenig über das Projekt informiert, und ich kann beim besten Willen keine guten Gründe gegen den Bau finden.

Eine ganze Region profititiert von einer besseren Infrastruktur, es wird in Arbeitsplätze investiert, Strassen werden entlastet, die Umwelt wird langfristig geschont und für die Bewohner bedeutet es mehr Lebensqualität.

In der Schweiz werden wir in einigen Jahren gem. Expertenmeinung massive Probleme mit dem Verkehrsaufkommen und unseren Strassen haben, gerade weil solche kostenintensiven Projekte nicht realisiert werden.

Warum warten bis es zu spät ist?

Als Aussenstehender und Unbeteiligter wäre ich froh, wenn mir das ggf. jemand genauer erläutern könnte.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

Es hat nunmal leider nichts mit Vernunft, sondern nur mit Gefühl zu tun. Ich las da vor einigen Tagen mal was in einem intelligenten Zeitungskommentar von der "grünen Biedermeierlichkeit", in der sich große Teile der Bevölkerung mittlerweile seelisch eingerichtet haben. Das finde ich einen sehr guten Vergleich. Alles, was sozusagen "ungemütlich" sein könnte, wird kategorisch abgelehnt. Dazu gehören natürlich auch Großbaustellen. Noch schlimmer, wenn Großbaustellen von Großkonzernen betrieben werden. Dann hat es der grüne Spießbürger sozusagen direkt mit dem Leibhaftigen zu tun und es ist ein sofortiger Exorzismus geboten, bei dem sich auch das deutsche Rechtssystem dem Mob zu beugen hat. Alles andere wäre nämlich höchst unanständig und nicht partizipativ und unfair und politisch nicht korrekt.

Vielleicht verstehst Du es jetzt etwas besser. Harte Fakten, die dagegen sprechen, scheint es bis dato nicht zu geben. Kann natürlich sein, daß die noch zutagetreten, aber da in den letzten zehn Jahren noch keine aufgetaucht sind, wäre es seltsam, wenn sie plötzlich auftauchten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> War heute geschäftlich in Stuttgart und bin mit dem Zug durchs schöne Baden-Württemberg gefahren.
> 
> Als konsequenter Bahnfahrer und Nicht-Betroffener (CH) verstehe ich den ganzen Rummel nicht so ganz. Ich habe mich ein wenig über das Projekt informiert, und ich kann beim besten Willen keine guten Gründe gegen den Bau finden.
> 
> ...


 
Um es knapp zusammenzufassen:
Weil es begründete Zweifel daran gibt, dass der Umbau des Bahnhofes eine "Verbesserung" der Infrastruktur ist und auf ein höheres Verkehrsaufkommen vorbereitet. Zumindest bei ursprünglichen Bauplänen kommen viele Rechnungen auf eine verringerte Leistungsfähigkeit. Die parallel geplanten Neu- und Umbauten an den Trassen werden eher befürwortet, aber ihr Kosten-/Nutzenverhältniss ist stark umstritten. Die Neubaustrecke ist z.B. für Guterverkehr ungeeignet. Die Tunnelbauten im Umkreis von Stuttgart dürften staatlichen (!) Schätzungen zu Folge das 2,5 fache des offiziell angesetzten Preises kosten.

Letztlich ist der Grundgedanke gut - deswegen geistert er ja auch seit rund einem Vierteljahrhundert durch die Köpfe der Planer. Aber damit er ein echter Sprung nach vorne wird, müsste man vermutlich 15-20 Milliarden investieren. Das will aber niemand bezahlen (die Bahn selbst hatte, bevor Baden-Würtemberg massig Geld lockergemacht und die Bundesunion noch fleißig beigesteuert hat, das Projekt aus Kostengründen abgeblasen). Die jetztigen Pläne sprechen von 4 Milliarden. Erreicht eben durch Sparmaßnahmen bei den Ausmaßen von Bahnhof (-> geringere Bahnhofskapazitäten als jetzt) und Tunneln (z.T. eingleisig!), an der Bausubstanz (verringere Wandstärke der Tunnel...  ), leichtsinniger Optimsus bei den zu erwartenden Bau-/Gesteinsbedingungen (was in ähnlicher Form schon bei mehreren anderen Projekten zu Budgetüberschreitungen von >100% führte) und zu guter letzt mit gnadenlos schön runtergerechneten Kostenplänen, die sich unmöglich einhalten lassen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Abgesehen davon sind die Pläne unausgegoren - wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind bsp. die (optischen) Signalanlangen gar nicht eingeplant, weil auf die Einführung des neuen europäischen Signalsystems gesetzt wird.
Das kommt aber erst in etlichen Jahren, so dass entweder die vorhandenen Züge umgerüstet werden müssen - was wieder betriebliche Probleme schafft und sehr teuer wird - oder aber die Tunnelstrecken mit den optischen Signalanlage nachgerüstet werden müsste - was die Leistungsfähigkeit weiter verringert und noch mehr Geld kostet.

Inzwischen wurde - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - eine gleiche oder sogar höhere Leistungsfähigkeit mit einen abgewandelten Kopfbahnhofkonzept nachgewiesen.....dass nur die Hälfte kostet.

Wenn man noch dazu bedenkt, dass die Bahn bei Bahnhofsneu- und Umbauten meist das Argument der Wirtschaftlichkeit bringt - die Kosten müssen durch die verkauften Fahrkarten wieder herein kommen - und dies nicht zu erreichen sein wird (nix gegen Stuttgart, aber dazu ist Stuttgart einfach zu klein; es langt ja bei Berlin-Hbf mal gerade für die Stromrechnung....)...
Bedenkt man weiter, dass die Bahn Projekte, welche von Gemeidnen gewünscht werden, mit eben diesem Argument abwehrt - dann dürfte es nix mit Stuttgart 21 werden.

Ich persönlich meine, dass eine Kopfbahnhofvariante - mit entsprechenden Verbesserungen im Umfeld, also an den zu- und ab führenden Strecken - völlig ausreichend ist.
Wenn es unbedingt sein muss, kann man ja einige - wenige; in Leipzig sind es (glaube ich) vier - als Durchgangsgleise umbauen und unterirdisch weiter führen.

Meines Wissens sind die Pläne schon etliche Jahrzehnte alt und die Verkehrsströme haben sich - nicht zuletzt durch die Wende - geändert, so dass diese Berechnungen sowieso obsolet sind.

Ich glaube nicht an diese vier Milliarden - ich denke, unter sechs wird's nix.

Entweder wird S21 komplett gestrichen - und evtl. durch eine andere Variante erstetzt.
Oder es wird mit 4 Milliarden veranschlagt - und durch 'unvorhergesehene Änderungen (man stellt plötzlich fest, dass Strom- oder Signalanlagen ja auch eingebaut werden müssen....) werden es dann doch 6 oder mehr Milliarden.
Die DB AG hat ja schon versucht, mit dem Abriss vollendete Tatsachen zu schaffen - und musste zugeben, dass dieser Abriss verfrüht war und täglich zehntausende von Euros extra kostet.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Im Klartext, baut man ihn jetzt, wie es geplant ist, mit den Geldern, die zur Verfügung stehen, wird man in 10 Jahren (oder eher) schon mit der Sanierung beginnen müssen und dann wird man feststellen, dass die Ergebnisse nicht so prickelt sind, wie gedacht, abgesehen davon, dass dann noch mal ausgebaut werden muss (damit die Ergebnisse prickelt werden), was erneut Summen mit sich bringt, die sich heute noch niemand ausmalen kann.
Genauso könnte man das Geld nehmen und damit erst mal die bestehenden Strecken sanieren (dafür reicht das Geld dann aber wieder nicht).


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Argument kann man jede Modernisierung auf den Sanktnimmerleinstag verschieben.


----------



## axel25 (26. Mai 2011)

Falsch. Denn wenn man von Anfang an richtig plant, kann man sich für 20+ Jahre Modernisierungen im größeren Umfang sparen (Stcihwort Gräfenbergbahn, alte NBS, Bahnhof Nürnberg nach Umbau ca. 2000 [Jetzt wird wegen der S-Bahn gebaut] usw.).

Aber S21 war von Anfang an eine Fehlplanung, worauf ProBahn übrigens seit den 80ern ständig hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Ist doch egal wie viel es kostet (ob ein paar Mrd Schulden mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht mehr an) und die paar Juchtenkäfer interessieren auch niemanden


----------



## Icejester (27. Mai 2011)

Oder anders: Wir verschieben nach wenigen Verhandlungsstunden und ohne jede Mitsprache der Bevölkerung viele zig Milliarden über den Euro-Rettungsfonds ins Ausland, aber ob ein Bahnhof jetzt lumpige 2 Mrd. mehr oder weniger kostet, ist plötzlich wichtig. Das verstehe wer will. Ich nicht.


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2011)

Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Ich halte die Euro-Rettungsfonds oder wie auch immer man die nennen will, auch für sehr fragwürdig. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass das ganze nur veranstaltet wird, um einigen wenigen Großindustriellen und Banken die Rendite nicht zu versauen. Ich glaube, das ganze wird dadurch nur noch schlimmer!

Was mich an S21 so stört ist, dass der gesamte Vorgang stinkt! Es riecht nach Betrug und Mauscheleien! Es wird und es wurde einfach nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt, was die Leistungsfähigkeit, die Umweltbelastung und vor allem die real zu erwartenen Kosten angeht. Überall wird geschönt, getrickst und so lange rumgerechnet und "optimiert", bis das Ergebnis auf dem Papier passt. Und das ist es, was ich nicht akzeptieren kann! Egal wie viel der Bau kostet: So gehts einfach nicht! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass öffentliche Gelder (und wir reden hier ja nicht von ein paar wenigen Euros sondern von 4 - 17 Milliarden Euro! Zumindest wenn ich die verschiedenen Schätzungen noch richtig im Kopf habe.) in ein Projekt geschüttet werden, von dem weder klar ist ob es

a) die angesetzten Erwartungen erfüllt
b) die erhofften Vorteile erbringt
c) es annähernd so viel kostet, wie berechnet
d) nicht sogar eine Verschlechterung darstellt

A bis C dürfen wegen berechtigter Fragen zu gewissen Ungereimtheiten und wegen Erfahrungswerten aus Vergangenen Bauvorhaben stark bezweifelt werden, D darf erwartet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Was mich an S21 so stört ist, dass der gesamte Vorgang stinkt! Es riecht nach Betrug und Mauscheleien! Es wird und es wurde einfach nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt, was die Leistungsfähigkeit, die Umweltbelastung und vor allem die real zu erwartenen Kosten angeht. Überall wird geschönt, getrickst und so lange rumgerechnet und "optimiert", bis das Ergebnis auf dem Papier passt.


 
Das sehe ich auch so, gerade schwarz/gelb haben hier jahrelang alles mögliche gemacht, nur keine realen Zahlen rausgerückt. Jetzt mit den Grünen am Ruder werden die Wahrheiten ans Tageslicht kommen und so einige werden sich wundern, was für Zahlen am Ende stehen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Oder anders: Wir verschieben nach wenigen Verhandlungsstunden und ohne jede Mitsprache der Bevölkerung viele zig Milliarden über den Euro-Rettungsfonds ins Ausland, aber ob ein Bahnhof jetzt lumpige 2 Mrd. mehr oder weniger kostet, ist plötzlich wichtig. Das verstehe wer will. Ich nicht.



Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man versucht, eine bestehende Situation zu retten (wohlgemerkt: Eine Situation, die sich über >2 Jahrzehnte und somit eine Vielzahl an Wahlen entwickelt hat), oder ob man Pläne für die Zukunft schmiedet. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so, gerade schwarz/gelb haben hier jahrelang alles mögliche gemacht, nur keine realen Zahlen rausgerückt. Jetzt mit den Grünen am Ruder werden die Wahrheiten ans Tageslicht kommen und so einige werden sich wundern, was für Zahlen am Ende stehen werden.


 
Nicht nur schwarz/gelb, die SPD musste sich aus gutem Grund so zurückhalten, dass die Sache in die Medien ging. Die Grünen hängen vermutlich auch nur deswegen nicht drin, weil sie nie an der Macht waren. Auf neue "Wahrheiten" würde ich auch nicht hoffen, nachdem sich letzteres jetzt ändert. Das ist ja der Witz: Über 20 Jahre lang werden Studien und Hochrechnungen von allen möglichen Seiten gemacht (allen Parteien, der Bahn, externen Organisationen, Vereinen, dem Landtag selbst - egal, wen man als "seriös" bezeichnen möchte, er hat eine gemacht) und quasi alle kamen zu dem Schluss "zu teuer". Einzig und allein die Ergebnisse der Regierungen wurden von Jahr zu Jahr, d.h. mit steigender Inflation, steigenden Rohstoffkosten, steigenden Löhnen, steigenden Zinsen und steigenden Anforderungen an das Projekt, immer billiger - bis sie fast finanzierbar erscheinen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Wieso die SPD?
Seit wann war die SPD mal in Regierungsverantwortung in BW?

Wichtig ist ja erst mal eine unabhängige Überprüfung des Konzeptes. Dass sich Schwarz/Gelb die Zahlen so hin gebogen haben, bis sie stimmten, war ja schon fast klar. Ich erwarte jetzt von der Koalition, dass sie die Sache noch mal prüfen lässt, unabhängig, meinetwegen von mehreren Stellen. Nur wenn man Gewissheit über die tatsächlichen Kosten und auch über den Nutzen hat, kann man sinnvoll entscheiden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Sorry, aber ich würde weder die Bahn, noch den Landtag - oder die jeweils regierende Partei - als 'seriös' bezeichnen - weswegen bei Dir wohl auch (zu Recht) " drum herum stehen.....

Letztendlich haben teilweise auch die Studien der Bahn das zu Teuer ausgewiesen - aber aus politischen Gründen sollte es sein.
Das mit dem 'zu Teuer' gilt übrigens auch für Berlin-Hbf und den Tiergartentunnel - in Berlin-Hbf decken die verkauften Fahrkarten (_das_ Argument der DB AG schlechthin, wenn irgendein Ort einen Bahnanschluss haben will) mal gerade die Stromrechnung.....


Was die Grünen angeht: mal sehen, wie die sich jetzt machen - nun sind sie ja mal an der Macht....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso die SPD?
> Seit wann war die SPD mal in Regierungsverantwortung in BW?



Anfang der 90er.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Letztendlich haben teilweise auch die Studien der Bahn das zu Teuer ausgewiesen - aber aus politischen Gründen sollte es sein.



Gerade die Studien der Bahn kamen zu diesem Ergebniss. Deswegen ist die Bahn auch erst für das Projekt gewesen, als sie Land und Bund bereit waren, rund 3/4tel der Kosten zu übernehmen. Für den daraus resultierenden Preis ist das Projekt für die Bahn natürlich lohnend - sonst wäre es das nie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anfang der 90er.


 
... als Juniorpartner der großen Koalition, da hast du aber nicht so viel zu sagen, bzw. willst deine eigenen Sachen durchbringen und verzichtest dann auch andere, ich meine Aber Regierungsverantwortung im Bezug auf den Ministerpräsidenten und da kann ich mich an keinen SPD Mann erinnern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

Das nicht, aber sie waren wohl auf pro-S21-Seite aktiv.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Das weiß ich nicht, so weit reichen meine Informationen nicht mehr zurück, ist ja auch schon 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Deimos (28. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Erläuterungen auf der letzten Seite.

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, scheinen offenbar also doch einige Zweifel zu bestehen, ob das Projekt mit dem aktuellen Umfang die gewünschten Ergebnisse liefert.

Ich werde das auf jeden Fall weiterverfolgen.

Merci & Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## frEnzy (31. Mai 2011)

Hier gibt es noch mal eine Vermutung zum Ausgang des Stresstests, der ja gerade läuft bzw. demnächst laufen wird.

Bahnhof im Stresstest: Stuttgart 21 braucht ein "Wunder" - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE

Laut der Meldung wird es S21 nicht schaffen, den Test zu bestehen. Naja, warten wir mal ab. Aber wundern würde es mich nicht ^^


----------



## Icejester (1. Juni 2011)

Man wird sehen. Der Stern ist nun leider kein sehr seriöses Blatt und diese "Eisenbahn Revue international" kann ich gar nicht einschätzen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß wir alle über die tatsächlichen Ergebnisse umfassend informiert werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juni 2011)

ja - bei der nächsten Steuererhöhung......


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Man wird sehen. Der Stern ist nun leider kein sehr seriöses Blatt und diese "Eisenbahn Revue international" kann ich gar nicht einschätzen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß wir alle über die tatsächlichen Ergebnisse umfassend informiert werden.


 Also den Stern würde ich immerhin zu den der seriöseren Quellen zählen. Leider ist es für uns Fußvolk selten wirklich ersichtlich, wie seriös eine Quelle ist.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Juni 2011)

interessant....(hab gerade am stück die ganze diskussion hier gelesen)

jetzt möchte ich nat. meinen "senf" dazu geben 

naja,

1. ich bin für projekte wie stuttgart 21 (also projekte dieser art - ich finde es schon un-tragbar, das sich in manchen städten, gemeinden und auch so, bautechnisch die letzten 10-20 kaum etwas bis gar nichts getan hat, das betrifft vor allem technische projekte (wenn es nach mir ginge, würde es den münchner trans-rapid auch geben, aber nein, überall nur ewige nein sager und querulanten die jede veränderung gleich als "schlecht", "schlimm" und "teufelswerk" - sollen wir gleich die inquisition wieder einführen, wissenschaft verbieten und bücher verbrennen?....ich denke nicht d.h. warum die entwicklung immer aufhalten bzw. bremsen wollen?)

2. ich verstehe das den gegnern die kosten nicht passen, aber:

schon mal nen haus gebaut und es geschafft, das man NIRGENDS über dem grund-budget landete? - also ich net (ok, hab noch kein eigenes, aber verwandte - und noch nie hab ich es gesehen, das die schätzungen vom baubegin eingehalten worden sind bzw. unterboten wurden!)

3. das konzept mag net das gelbe vom ei sein, aber:

es ging vor gericht durch, d.h. das stören der bauarbeiten ist IMHO illegal! (demonstrieren, ja, vielleicht, aber bauarbeiter/polizisten stören bzw. angreifen (die diese vor dem MOB schützen müssen, weil friedliche demos ja meist doch net so friedlich sind - sicher, ist oft net die schuld der "echten" demonstranten, aber, solange man keine querulanten und extremisten aus ner demo raus halten kann, soll man net demonstrieren (und sich dann noch beschweren wenn man pfefferspray, tränengas, wasserwerfer-strah, knüppel/schild oder sogar gummi geschosse ab kriegt, denn IMHO haben polizisten, neben der pflicht eigentum (bahngebäude, maschinen der bau firmen etc.), gesundheit von bauarbeitern etc. zu schützen auch das RECHT sich SELBST zu VERTEIDIGEN, vor allem wenn steine, flaschen (schon mal von ner PET-Flasche mit inhalt getroffen worden - selbst wenn die net voll war? - nein, dann testet das mal bitte, danke) aber auch "kastanien" (die tun auch weh wenn wer mit wucht schmeißt - wenn jetzt wer sagt: die tragen schutzkleidung - das mag sein, trotzdem würde ich dadurch wohl "trigger happy" werden, wenn die ich mit allem möglichen beschmeißen, vor allem, IMHO, ist es net weit von ner PET-Flasche bis zu ner glas-flasche (evtl. noch mit brennbarem drinnen!)!) ist nicht wirklich ne lösung, oder (jeder der da mit-macht gehört in KNAST - nix gegen die demo an und für sich wie gesagt (recht auf meinungs-äußerung) aber stören, randalieren und krawall sind einfach net drin (und da gehört wirklich härteres vorgehen her)

4. polizei-gewalt....naja gibt es sicherlich, aber, willst du den polizisten verbieten sich selbst zu schützen? - also ich nicht. und mal im ernst, ein wasserwerfer ist immer noch besser als scharfe waffen, noch dazu hat die polizei "rules of engagement" d.h. die warnen einen normal vor (ausser bei selbstverteidigung oder wenn die gerade dabei bist einen von deren kollegen auf zu mischen, was dann doch sofortiges handeln legitimiert IMHO), vll sogar 2-3x und dann setzen sie ihre mittel ein (was auch rechtens ist, da zu wiederhandlung = wiederstand gegen die staatsgewalt und damit VERBOTEN!)

5. habt ihr da oben jetzt net so nen grünen "lalli" an der macht (sorry, aber ich kann die grünen nicht ab - aber andererseits, ich mag die NPD, die LINKE (ex-PDS - welche wiederum aus der EX-SED entstammt!), die kommunisten, die republikaner, die SPD, die bibelpartei und so auch net sonderlich (CDU/CSU bin ich im moment auch enttäuscht von - sage nur "atom-ausstieg"! - genau wie die FDP)

naja worauf ich mit punkt 5 raus wollte: was passiert eig. im moment auf S21 bezogen (also von seite der "regierung" (ob man die grünen als solche bezeichnen kann weiß ich net....öko-fanatiker geben IMHO keine gescheite regierung ab)

6. kinder auf ner demo? - bin ich auch gegen (die haben keine meinung, werden aber als "teilnehmer" gezählt (bzw. sie mögen vll sogar ne meinung haben, dürfen diese aber nicht politisch wirksam äußern, weil sie nicht wählen dürfen!) was dann heißt: 10000 demonstranten, aber wenn davon 1500-200 kinder waren (weil das thema vll gerade eltern interested - anmerkung: bezieht sich jetzt net speziel auf S21 - dann ist das doch eine verdrehung der tatsachen!))

noch viel mehr haben kinder da nix zu suchen, wenn man sich ausmalen kann, das querulanten, aufwiegler und sonstige hetzer vor ort sind (und die polizei so oft zum eingreifen gezwungen ist, ganz einfach weil sie eingreifen muss laut gesetzeslage!)

deshalb: solchen eltern das recht ab zu erkennen ihre kinder zu erziehen etc. - Vollkommen RICHTIG imho!

naja mal meine kommentare, anmerkungen und meinung(en) 

mfg LAX


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suttgart21*



nyso schrieb:


> BTW: Unsere Regierung hat gestern ihre rechtliche Legitimität verloren, eigentlich sind sie keine Politiker mehr, sondern Privatmenschen.



Eher sind Politiker Marionetten der Industrie. Wären sie Privatmenschen, wüßten sie wenigstens was ein Paket Butter kostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

Die Diskussion über Polizeieinsätze im Rahmen von S21 (aber auch andernorts) wurder hierher ausgelagert.


----------



## Woohoo (21. Juli 2011)

So den Stresstest bestanden. Ergebnis wird von den Gegnern nicht akzeptiert.  Es geht also weiter mit dem Bau und den Demos. Wohl bis zur Volksabstimmung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

War ja auch zu erwarten, dass die Gegner das Ergebnis nicht akzeptieren werden.


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2011)

Das war von vornherein so klar, daß es ganz genau so kommen würde.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juli 2011)

War da nicht was, dass die Bahn da geschummelt hätte?
Meines Wissens haben die keine Details offen gelegt, welche Werte dem Streßtest zu Grunde gelegen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Beim Stresstest sind halt einige Dinge gar nicht vorgekommen, wie z.B. Ausfälle usw. 
Daher kann man den kritisieren, bzw. muss man zwangsläufig. 
Kommentare: Analyse: S21: Stresstest bestanden – Interpretation offen - badische-zeitung.de


----------



## axel25 (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist recht interessant, dass ausgerechnet die DB meint, ihr Bahnhof funktioniere, solange alle Züge pünktlich fahren...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2011)

Du sagst es: "solange alle Züge pünktlich fahren"!
Wann ist dass den je der Fall?
Da frage mal wen, der tagtäglich mit der Bahn zur Arbeit fährt: da ist 'solange' eine recht kurze Zeitspanne!

Außerdem: was ist mit witterungsbedingten Problemen oder Großveranstaltungen; beides Bedingungen, die starke Unregelmäßigkeiten im Fahrplan verursachen!


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2011)

Das die Bahn lügt und betrügt um den Bahnhof bauen zu können, ist ja nichts neues. Jetzt gibt es aber ein bahninternes Gutachten, dass hochbrisant ist und der Stern veröffentlicht es jetzt  Zusammenfassend gesagt: Die Bahn lügt, betrügt, mauschelt um den Bahnhof bauen zu lassen. Das Papier ist sogar so brisant, dass es das Sprungbrett für die Regierung in NRW sein könnte, kostenlos aus dem "Bauvertrag" wieder raus zu kommen denn: Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso die Regierung in NRW der Bahn ihre Verträge nicht einfach um die Ohren haut und sie auf Schadensersatz verklagt! Bitte!!! BITTE!!!! Klagt sie in Grund und Boden, steckt die führenden Köpfe, sowohl auf Regierungs- als auch Bahnseite für Jahrzehnte in den Knast, lasst sie mit ihrem Privatvermögen haften damit endlich mal ein Zeichen gesetzt wird, dass es SO NICHT GEHT!!

Man, wie ich diesen Verein hasse!! Wie kann man nur so unendlich dreist sein und mit dem Geld vom Volk so verschwenderisch, betrügerisch und leichtfertig umgehen? Wir haben so viele wichtige "Baustellen" in Deutschland und hier wird öffentliches Geld einfach verbrannt und venrichtet...

Geheimpapier zu Stuttgart 21: Wie die Bahn die wahren Kosten verschleiert - Panorama | STERN.DE


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2011)

Schön wäres, wird so aber nicht passieren. Politik und Wirtschaft sind viel zu eng verknüpft, besonders bei der Bahn. Da wird kein Politiker irgendwas machen. 

Da hilft nur eins

Remember, remember, the fifth of november


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2011)

@frEnzi: Und was hat die Regierung in NRW mit Stuttgart 21 zu tun?


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juli 2011)

Oh Mist! Verpeilt  Ich meinte natürlich die Regierung von Baden Württemberg.

Ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, dass die Regierung das nicht nutzt. Es wäre immerhin eine Chance.


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2011)

Ach Gott. Der Stern ist mittlerweile leider ein so dermaßen tendenziöses Blatt geworden, daß man dem wirklich nicht mehr unbesehen glauben darf. Bevor andere, seriösere Zeitungen das nicht aufnehmen, würde ich das nur für recht substanzlose Stimmungsmache halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Das die Bahn lügt und betrügt um den Bahnhof bauen zu können, ist ja nichts neues. Jetzt gibt es aber ein bahninternes Gutachten, dass hochbrisant ist und der Stern veröffentlicht es jetzt  Zusammenfassend gesagt: Die Bahn lügt, betrügt, mauschelt um den Bahnhof bauen zu lassen. Das Papier ist sogar so brisant, dass es das Sprungbrett für die Regierung in NRW sein könnte, kostenlos aus dem "Bauvertrag" wieder raus zu kommen denn: Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso die Regierung in NRW der Bahn ihre Verträge nicht einfach um die Ohren haut und sie auf Schadensersatz verklagt!



Wie willst du einen Projektpartner, zumal den kleineren, auf Schadensersatz verklagen? Das ganze ist ein gemeinsames Projekt der Bahn, der letzten 2-3 Landesregierungen von BW und der aktuellen Bundesregierung, wobei die Bahn selbst iirc <30% Anteil hat. D.h. alle drei sind für die Ausarbeitung des Projektes verantwortlich und haben diesem zugestimmt -> kann also niemand klagen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, dass die neue BW-Regierung gegen die Entscheidungen der alten klagt. Aber sowas ist verdammt schwierig, da käme afaik nur Amtsmissbrauch mit anschließender Vertuschung in Frage.

Bezüglich des Papiers:
Die Bahn hat mehrere interne Untersuchungen zu einem Tiefbahnhof in Stuttgart gemacht und die Idee zweimal als unrentabel zu den Akten gelegt. Das ist nichts geheimes. Auch dass die Kosten des aktuellen BW/Bund/DB-Projektes die mit Abstand niedrigst gerechnesten aller bisherigen Untersuchungen sind, ist kein Geheimniss. Dass die Bahn ihr eigenes Wissen (keineswegs nur intern, sondern eben auch veröffentlicht und von mehreren Studien zwischenzeitlich aufgegriffen) verwendet, um auf den Fall vorbereitet zu sein, dass die überoptimistischen Hoffnungen nicht aufgehen, sollte nun wirklich niemanden überraschen. Falls doch, sollte sich derjenige gleich mal die Finanzierungsvereinbarungen angucken - es hat seine Gründe, dass Mehrkosten da nur zu einem geringen Teil der Bahn angehängt werden können. Die wissen genau, dass dieses Prestigeprojekt der Union (und zu kleineren Teilen FDP und ehemals SPD) ein Milliardengrab ist und der einzige Grund, warum sie nach 20 Jahren Ablehnung doch mitmachen, ist, dass es Staatsmilliarden sind.
Wenn man so einen schönen Bahnhof nebst dringend benötigtem Umbau des gesamten Anbindungssystems mit 80-90% Rabatt bekommen kann, dann riskiert man eben auch eine leichte Verringerung des Durchsatzes. Zumal die Bahn ja bis auf weiteres einen Kopfbahnhof in Reserve hat, für den Fall, dass es später jemand inakzeptabel findet, wenn z.B. die Zahl der Zugverbindungen, die Stuttgart tatsächlich anfahren, reduziert werden müsste...




Icejester schrieb:


> Ach Gott. Der Stern ist mittlerweile leider ein so dermaßen tendenziöses Blatt geworden, daß man dem wirklich nicht mehr unbesehen glauben darf.



Man sollte keinem Magazin irgendetwas glauben, ohne das unabhängige Indizien es bestätigen. Und der Stern ist schon sehr lange das klatschlastigste unter den Magazinen. (wobei ich niedriges Niveau immer noch besser finde, als die quasi immer einseitige Stimmungsmache des Spiegels, der sich ja mitlerweile fast in die gleiche Ecke wie sein TV-Ableger setzen kann.)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. August 2011)

Ihr wißt schon, daß es hier nicht wirklich um Rentabilität geht? Es geht um Firmen, die neue Technologien ausprobieren müssen und dieser Bahnhof als die beste Möglichkeit dazu angesehen wird. 
Das dabei Erfahrungen gesammelt werden, die man in der ganzen Welt als Know-How anbieten möchte, will niemand sehen. Warum auch? Demjenigen hinterher zu hächeln, der am publikumswirksamsten dagegen ist, ist doch wesentlich geiler, da bekommt man doch viel geilere Schnecken,.... oder?
Was macht man denn mit dem gemeinen Volk, wenn man was Großes vorhat? Man muß es belügen und zum Glück zwingen. Nachher, wenn die Kohle fließt, ist alles in Butter und gut.

Wenn ich erzähle, daß ich bei Euch in der Nachbarschaft eine Mülldeponie errichten muß, um dort Fäkalien von Hunden zu deponieren, werden viele (die allermeisten) sofort dagegen sein. In Facebook wird man direkt zu Protesten und ähnlichem aufrufen und sogar durchführen. Über derlei Berufsdemonstranten und diesen neuen Geschäftszweig möchte ich besser nichts loswerden.

Die Stuttgarter wollen sicher nicht angebunden werden. Nein! 

Es ist ja auch nicht der Fall, daß an diesen Protesten Extrem viel Geld verdient wird (von Einzelnen natürlich). Und niemand möchte wahrhaben, daß woanders im Land dadurch Polizisten fehlen. Da sind dann Krawalle von marodierenden Hausbesetzern zu denen niemand ausrückt. Warum nicht? Falsche Frage! Wer denn? Richtige Frage


----------



## flankendiskriminator (4. August 2011)

Wie soll man denn mit Demonstration Geld verdienen?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. August 2011)

Imbißbuden, Getränkeverkauf, Transparentdruck vor Ort, ... jegliche Art von Merchandising. Ist ein Riesenmarkt. Alles andere steht im Netz!

MfG


----------



## flankendiskriminator (4. August 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Imbißbuden, Getränkeverkauf, Transparentdruck vor Ort, ... jegliche Art von Merchandising. Ist ein Riesenmarkt. Alles andere steht im Netz!


 Wers glaubt....

Ich kenn die Kalkulationen von Getränkebuden auf großen Volksfesten und selbst bei Festen mit einer Millionanzahl von Besuchern in nen paar Tagen schaut das relativ mau aus - und dann soll die sich da ne goldene Nase verdienen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ihr wißt schon, daß es hier nicht wirklich um Rentabilität geht? Es geht um Firmen, die neue Technologien ausprobieren müssen und dieser Bahnhof als die beste Möglichkeit dazu angesehen wird.



Wenn dieser Bahnhof ein staatlich subventioniertes Forschungsprojekt der Wirtschaft sein soll, dann sollte man
a) ihn auch so nennen
b) akzeptieren, dass weder die Bevölkerung solche Milliardensubventionen befürworten noch die EU sie erlauben würde
c) der Wirtschaft nicht erlauben, dafür Volkseigentum zu zerstören
d) ausschließen, dass am Ende dieses Wirtschaftsexperimentes ein schlechterer Bahnhof dasteht, als heute




kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Imbißbuden, Getränkeverkauf, Transparentdruck vor Ort, ... jegliche Art von Merchandising. Ist ein Riesenmarkt. Alles andere steht im Netz!



Mag sein, dass Rheinländer anders demonstieren (Bilder unterstützen das aber nicht), aber ich hab noch einen Budenaufsteller auf einer Demo gesehen. Harmonisiert i.d.R. nicht gut mit vorrückenden Wasserwerfern...

"Im Netz" finde ich auch keine seriösen Informationen zu deiner Behauptung.


----------



## blablaologe (4. August 2011)

Kleiner subjektiver Rückblick von mir:

Ich erinner mich noch gut an die Gemeinderatssitzung im Spätsommer/Herbst 2007 ... mich hatte das Thema eigentlich weder groß interessiert, noch hatte ich eine Meinung dazu, aber eine Freundin hat mich mitgeschleppt. Auf jeden Fall gabs's eine Demo vor dem Rathaus und es sollte im Gemeinderat ein Bürgerbegehren für die Stuttgarter eingebracht werden. Ist dann daran gescheitert, dass - warum auch immer - das Bürgerbegehren nicht auf der Tagesordnung stand. Oberbürgermeister Schuster, der den Vorsitz hatte, hätte es noch einfach auf die Tagesordnung setzen können. Tat er aber nicht. Statt dessen hat er in die Runde gegrinst (sic!) und darauf gepocht dass das Thema nicht zur Diskussion steht. Dann hat er über 1 Mio Euro Werbeetat für Stuttgart 21 abstimmen lassen. Die Opposition konnte den Vorschlag mangels Stimmen freilich nicht einbringen, und damit war's dann das. Der Gemeindesaal war zu diesem Zeitpunkt überfüllt, die Leute standen bis auf den Gang raus. Plus noch ein etwa 1000-2000 Personen auf dem Rathausplatz.

Juristisch ist das freilich alles absolut in wasserdicht, aber politisch eben die "Diktatur der Mehrheit". Mir war das ganze Thema bis dato relativ egal, ich war dem Bahnhof sogar etwas positiv gegenüber eingestellt. Das lag freilich auch daran, dass man in der Stuttgarter Presse (Stuttgarter Zeitung & Stuttgarter Nachrichten; beides der selbe Verlag) nur positives über "S21" lesen konnte. Die beiden Zeitungen hatten schon Jahre vorher erklärt, eine positive Haltung zu dem Projekt zu haben und dies auch so zu kommunizieren. 

Auf jeden Fall hat mir das damals schon übel aufgestoßen, was für eine Arroganz verbreitet wurde. Es war eben nicht nur so, dass man den Bürgerentscheid gescheut hat, sondern auch, dass man die Gegner von der eigenen Bühne herab regelrecht belächelt hat. Integrierende Politik sieht anders aus. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich wohlgemerkt noch tendenziell für das Projekt. Ich glaube, dass damals die Leute einfach regelrecht vor den Kopf gestoßen wurden. Zumindest habe ich das so wahrgenommen, dass nicht Wut oder Empörung vorgeherrscht hat, sondern einfach Ungläubigkeit, dass es dem Bürgermeister nur ein Grinsen entlockt, wenn ein paar tausend Bürger über eine Angelegenheit der Stadt mitreden wollen.

Diese Kommunikation, die bewusst nicht auf Augenhöhe gehalten wurde, konnte man nach Schuster noch bei Mappus feststellen. Ich denke, das war erst der Treibstoff für die Protestbewegung ... hätte man damals einfach den Bürgerentscheid auf Kommunalebene gewährt, wäre dieser vermutlich negativ ausgefallen und der Protest wäre erledigt gewesen.

Just my 2c.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Auch wenns etwas am Thema vorbei geht, aber wen es interessiert, was aus Mappus wird... für ihn ist gesorgt, keine Sorge. 
Industrie: Mappus geht zum Pharmakonzern Merck | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DarthLAX (5. August 2011)

...arroganz nennt man das jetzt...sorry, aber das ist unser politisches system (ok ich bin für ein anderes system mit mehr direkter demokratie und dem ZWANG zu volksabstimmungen bei dingen die das volk als ganzes betreffen, denn dann müssten die politiker auch während ihrer amtszeit die bürger von ihrer sache überzeugen (was ich gut fände, denn idioten können dann net regieren IMHO)) d.h. die nutzen nur aus, was sie selber ende des 2ten WKs aufgebaut haben, ohne das wer änderungen gefordert hätte etc.

Und ich wiederhole nochmal:

Der Bahn verbieten zu wollen IHREN (ja der GEHÖRT der Bahn) BAHNHOF um zu bauen, das ist FRECHHEIT SONDER GLEICHEN IMHO - mir verbietet auch keiner mein Haus um zu bauen, oder?

mfg LAX
ps: demonstrieren dürfte man IMHO nur dagegen, das es geld vom staat für diesen umbau gibt (und dabei dürfte man die bauarbeiten der bahn nicht stören, da dies dem unternehmen schadet (wenn ich die bahn währe, würde ich die demonstranten verklagen


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2011)

Es wundert mich ehrlich gesagt dass so viele Leute eine riesen Welle schieben... Im Endeffekt ist es nur ein BAHNHOF! 
Wenn ich mir andere Länder oder Städte anschaue.. Da freuen sich die Bürger dass sich ihre Stadt weiterentwickelt. 

Noch sind viele dagegen, aber wenn der Bahnhof da ist will ihn niemand mehr missen und alle erfreuen sich an ihm. 

Man könnte sich natürkich fragen warum der jetzige Bahnhof überhaupt umgebaut werden muss, es gibt schließlich sehr viel engere und kleinere in gleichgroßen Städten. Das seh ich auch als Argument dagegen, aber was ich NICHT verstehe ist dass manche  Leute den momentanen Bau als schön empfinden?!  Es ist ein langweiliger viereckiger 2. WKs Bau, mehr nicht. Keinen architektonischen Wert.


----------



## blablaologe (5. August 2011)

> ...arroganz nennt man das jetzt...sorry, aber das ist unser politisches system


Wenn hier in diesem Forum ein Mod her kommt, willkürlich deinen Beitrag löscht, und dir danach grinsend auf die Schulter klopft: "Isch hab hier die Hosen an, Jüngschen."  .... dann ist er zwar völlig im Recht, vergiftet aber die Stimmung im Forum. Man könnte auch sagen, er macht schlechte Politik. 

Die Rechtfertigungspflicht der Politiker gegenüber ihren Bürgern hört nicht nach der Wahl auf.



> Der Bahn verbieten zu wollen IHREN (ja der GEHÖRT der Bahn) BAHNHOF um  zu bauen, das ist FRECHHEIT SONDER GLEICHEN IMHO - mir verbietet auch  keiner mein Haus um zu bauen, oder?


Naja, der Vergleich hinkt in meinen Augen vorne und hinten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Es wundert mich ehrlich gesagt dass so viele Leute eine riesen Welle schieben... Im Endeffekt ist es nur ein BAHNHOF!



Es ist nicht "nur ein Bahnhof". Es sind ""nur" ~6-7 Milliarden Euro". Da kann man schonmal darauf hinweisen, dass man die in sinnvolleres investieren könnte, als die Reduzierung von Zugkapazitäten.




blablaologe schrieb:


> Wenn hier in diesem Forum ein Mod her kommt, willkürlich deinen Beitrag löscht, und dir danach grinsend auf die Schulter klopft: "Isch hab hier die Hosen an, Jüngschen."  .... dann ist er zwar völlig im Recht, vergiftet aber die Stimmung im Forum. Man könnte auch sagen, er macht schlechte Politik.


 
Ist das ne Anregung?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. August 2011)

Hi!

Es geht dabei aber nicht nur im 'ihren' Bahnhof - der im übrigen mit _unserem_ Geld gebaut wurde und mit _unserem_ Geld umgebaut werden soll.
Es geht dabei bsp. auch um zahlreiche alte Bäume im Schloßpark - und der Schloßpark gehört _uns_ und nicht der DB AG.
Ab gesehen davon ist die DB AG nach wie vor im Staatsbesitz und damit in _unserem_ Eigentum.
Es geht auch darum, dass hier völlig unsinnig Milliarden verbraten werden, während anderswo die Verkehrsverhältnisse (=Zahl der Züge) aus Geldmangel verringert werden müssen und Anlagen in einem Umfang verkommen, der schlichtweg unglaublich ist.

Außerdem geht es schlichtweg um die Verschwendung von dem Geld, für welches manche Menschen sehr hart arbeiten müssen.

Und auch um die Erhaltung eines alten Gebäudes, das ohne Sinn, Verstand und Notwendigkeit einfach abgerissen werden soll, weil sich wer profilieren und ein Denkmal setzen will.War in Berlin genauso - der Lehrter Stadtbahnhof stand unter Denkmalschutz...sucht ihn doch mal!​Und es geht darum, dass hier sehr viel Geld - _unser _Geld - ausgegeben wird, ohne dass die Verkehrssituation wirklich besser wird.

Abgesehen davon brauchst Du auch für den Umbau Deines Hauses eine Baugenehmigung - spätestens, sobald Du den Baum im Park nebenan umsägst.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (5. August 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> Der Bahn verbieten zu wollen IHREN (ja der GEHÖRT der Bahn) BAHNHOF um zu bauen, das ist FRECHHEIT SONDER GLEICHEN IMHO - mir verbietet auch keiner mein Haus um zu bauen, oder?


Dann soll die Bahn den Preis für den Bahnhof auch auf den Tisch legen zu 100%, wenn es "IHR" Bahnhof ist. Dann hätte ich damit auch kein Problem.

Defakto ist es aber so, dass der Bahnhof für die Bahn kostenneutral ist, die Kohle legen Bund und das Land BW auf den Tisch. Und natürlich auch jeden cent (bzw jede Millarde  ), den der Bahnhof mehr kostet als geplant.

Es gibt auf jeden Fall deutlich elegantere Methoden die Zugverkehr rund um Stuttgart zu verbessern. Es wäre ja nicht so, dass Stuttgart die erste Stadt ist, die auf die schwachsinnige Idee kommt einen bestehenden innerstädtischen Kopfbahnhof untertunneln zu wollen - Kassel hatte diese Idee Mitte der 70er Jahre auch. Aber schnell verworfen und den Bahnhof außerhalb gebaut und die Strecke um die stadt herum geführt. Heute wird überlegt den ICE-Bahnhof zum Hauptbahnhof zu machen. So muss das funktionieren und nicht mit der Brechstange.


----------



## pibels94 (5. August 2011)

aber da leider unsere liebe wirtschaft unsere regierung im griff hat, wird das mit s21 wohl doch was.

unzufriedene bürger sind ja nichts neues, aber ein paar milliönchen taschengeld von der DB für die zuständigen behörden kommen immer gut an


----------



## acc (5. August 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> Der Bahn verbieten zu wollen IHREN (ja der GEHÖRT der Bahn) BAHNHOF um zu bauen, das ist FRECHHEIT SONDER GLEICHEN IMHO - mir verbietet auch keiner mein Haus um zu bauen, oder?


 
kommt drauf an, ab einen gewissen umfang brauchst du auch für einen umbau eine baugenehmigung. da kann es passieren, das nicht alle deine vorstellungen genehmigt werden und du entsprechend umplanen musst. warum sollte das bei der bahn anders sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Dann soll die Bahn den Preis für den Bahnhof auch auf den Tisch legen zu 100%, wenn es "IHR" Bahnhof ist. Dann hätte ich damit auch kein Problem.



Die Bahn hat schon 1999 offiziell von ~5,5 Milliarden gesprochen - und das Projekt daraufhin auf Eis gelegt bzw. sich in jedem einzelnen Vertrag Ausstiegsklauseln unterzeichnen lassen.
Es ist einzig und allein der Willen gewisser Parteien, dieses Prestigeprojekt auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit durchzuziehen, die die Bahn wieder ins Boot geholt hat. Guck dir die Finanzierung doch an (auf Wiki ganz gut dokumentiert): Die Bahn kommt so oder so mit knapp 1,5 Milliarden Euro davon - und afaik sind da die knapp 500 Millionen, die so von der Stadt für die freiwerdenden Grundstücke bekommen hat, noch gar nicht mit drin.

Für eine Milliarde Netto lohnt sich der Umbau halt für die Bahn - der Rest ist Politik und hat uns mittlerweile den ersten grünen MP gebracht.


----------



## blablaologe (5. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das ne Anregung?


Juckt da jemand n kleiner Mod-Rampage unter den Fingernägeln? 
 Oder soll ich das als Selbstkritik interpretieren?


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> c) der Wirtschaft nicht erlauben, dafür Volkseigentum zu zerstören



"Volks"eigentum?!? Was soll denn hier Volkseigentum sein? An und für sich schon ein höchst seltsames Wort, das unweigerlich sozialistisch anmutet. Und der Sozialismus hat in Deutschland nach zwei schlechten Erfahrungen doch wohl hoffentlich keinen Platz mehr.

(Sonst muß man echt mal diesen unsäglichen Satz bemühen, daß man doch aus der Geschichte lernen muß.)



> Mag sein, dass Rheinländer anders demonstieren (Bilder unterstützen das aber nicht), aber ich hab noch einen Budenaufsteller auf einer Demo gesehen. Harmonisiert i.d.R. nicht gut mit vorrückenden Wasserwerfern...
> 
> "Im Netz" finde ich auch keine seriösen Informationen zu deiner Behauptung.



Demos im Rheinland nennt man Karneval. Das ist zwar nicht immer und überall friedlich, aber auf jeden Fall mit Würstchenbuden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> "Volks"eigentum?!? Was soll denn hier Volkseigentum sein? An und für sich schon ein höchst seltsames Wort, das unweigerlich sozialistisch anmutet.


 
Die Frage ist ja, gehört das alles der Bahn, wo eben gebaut werden soll?
Ein nah liegender Park (kenne jetzt die örtlichen Begebenheiten nicht so) ist sicher nicht Eigentum der Bahn, sonder gehört eher dem Staat und damit halt auch dem Volk.


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2011)

Der gehört maximal der Stadt Stuttgart, wenn dem überhaupt so sein sollte. Dann kann aber der Rat der Stadt Stuttgart in seiner Eigenschaft als Sachwalter der Stuttgarter Bevölkerung entscheiden, was damit passiert. Der Park kann aber auch irgendeinem Denkmalverein oder sowas gehören. Ist bei Burgen und Schlössern sehr oft so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, gehört das alles der Bahn, wo eben gebaut werden soll?
> Ein nah liegender Park (kenne jetzt die örtlichen Begebenheiten nicht so) ist sicher nicht Eigentum der Bahn, sonder gehört eher dem Staat und damit halt auch dem Volk.


 
In dem Fall ja sogar eher umgekehrt: Der Park wurde formell dem Volk geschenkt. Da kann man wohl getrost von "Volkseigentum" sprechen - und das wird von der Bahn mit Genehmigung der Stadt zerlegt. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Von welchem Park reden wir jetzt genau, meinst du den Schlossgarten?


----------



## Icejester (6. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall ja sogar eher umgekehrt: Der Park wurde formell dem Volk geschenkt. Da kann man wohl getrost von "Volkseigentum" sprechen - und das wird von der Bahn mit Genehmigung der Stadt zerlegt. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.



Ich würde einfach mal einen Blick ins Grundbuch empfehlen. Alles andere ist völlig bedeutungslos.


----------



## Abufaso (6. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchem Park reden wir jetzt genau, meinst du den Schlossgarten?



Schlosspark


----------



## axel25 (7. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Dann soll die Bahn den Preis für den Bahnhof auch auf den Tisch legen zu 100%, wenn es "IHR" Bahnhof ist. Dann hätte ich damit auch kein Problem.
> 
> Defakto ist es aber so, dass der Bahnhof für die Bahn kostenneutral ist, die Kohle legen Bund und das Land BW auf den Tisch. Und natürlich auch jeden cent (bzw jede Millarde  ), den der Bahnhof mehr kostet als geplant.
> 
> Es gibt auf jeden Fall deutlich elegantere Methoden die Zugverkehr rund um Stuttgart zu verbessern. Es wäre ja nicht so, dass Stuttgart die erste Stadt ist, die auf die schwachsinnige Idee kommt einen bestehenden innerstädtischen Kopfbahnhof untertunneln zu wollen - Kassel hatte diese Idee Mitte der 70er Jahre auch. Aber schnell verworfen und den Bahnhof außerhalb gebaut und die Strecke um die stadt herum geführt. Heute wird überlegt den ICE-Bahnhof zum Hauptbahnhof zu machen. So muss das funktionieren und nicht mit der Brechstange.


 


Icejester schrieb:


> "Volks"eigentum?!? Was soll denn hier Volkseigentum sein? An und für sich schon ein höchst seltsames Wort, das unweigerlich sozialistisch anmutet. Und der Sozialismus hat in Deutschland nach zwei schlechten Erfahrungen doch wohl hoffentlich keinen Platz mehr.
> 
> (Sonst muß man echt mal diesen unsäglichen Satz bemühen, daß man doch aus der Geschichte lernen muß.)
> 
> Demos im Rheinland nennt man Karneval. Das ist zwar nicht immer und überall friedlich, aber auf jeden Fall mit Würstchenbuden.



Afaik gehört die gesamte Bahninfrastuktur dem Volk, also uns, nicht der politischen Führung oder der Bahn.
Und Volkseigentum ist alles was dem Volk gehört, alsod er park, die deutschen Goldbestände in amerikanischen Depots usw.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall ja sogar eher umgekehrt: Der Park wurde formell dem Volk geschenkt. Da kann man wohl getrost von "Volkseigentum" sprechen - und das wird von der Bahn mit Genehmigung der Stadt zerlegt. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.



Signed.


----------



## Icejester (7. August 2011)

Jetzt ist es Gott sei Dank wohl egal. 58% der Stuttgarter sind für den Bau. Damit ist das Thema dann endlich mal durch. Denn wer sollte jetzt noch ernsthaft dagegen sein, wenn die Mehrheit der unmittelbar betroffenen dafür ist?

siehe: Erfolgreicher Stresstest: Baden-Württemberger mehrheitlich für Stuttgart 21 - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## flankendiskriminator (7. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es Gott sei Dank wohl egal. 58% der Stuttgarter sind für den Bau. Damit ist das Thema dann endlich mal durch. Denn wer sollte jetzt noch ernsthaft dagegen sein, wenn die Mehrheit der unmittelbar betroffenen dafür ist?


 Umfrage != Mehrheit

Ich errinnere mich noch an die Bundestagswahl 2005, wo vorher ALLE Institute eine CDU/FDP Koalition vorhergesagt haben. Nachher gabs ne große Koalition. Warum? Weil die Meinungsforscher sowas von weit daben lagen, da hätte ein Würfel besser gelegen.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)




----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

50% dafür ist echt eine etwas zu knappes Ergebniss, als das man daraus verlässlich den Volksentscheid ableiten könnte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Hmm... eine Umfrage.. 
Wie repräsentativ war die denn?
Oder wurden nur CDU/FDP Wähler gefragt, bzw. die anderen aussortiert?


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 50% dafür ist echt eine etwas zu knappes Ergebniss, als das man daraus verlässlich den Volksentscheid ableiten könnte...


 
50% dafür landesweit sind natürlich knapp. Aber wenn man bedenkt, daß unter 40% dagegen  sind und der Rest einfach keine Meinung hat, ist es nicht mehr ganz so  knapp. Und wie gesagt, wenn 58% der Stuttgarter dafür sind, habe ich  wenig Zweifel, daß das Ding so gebaut werden sollte. Immerhin geht es  die in erster Linie was an.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... eine Umfrage..
> Wie repräsentativ war die denn?
> Oder wurden nur CDU/FDP Wähler gefragt, bzw. die anderen aussortiert?


 
Es gibt kein "mehr oder weniger" repräsentativ. Entweder eine Befragung genügt den Erfordernissen der Repräsentativität, oder sie tut es nicht. Dazwischen gibt's nichts. Die Repräsentativität sagt übrigens auch nichts über das Zutreffen des Ergebnisses aus, sondern nur darüber, wie die Stichprobe gezogen wurde. Ich kann auch eine repräsentative Studie mit 2 Teilnehmern machen. Nur wird das Ergebnis wohl wenig deckungsgleich mit der Lage der Gesamtpopulation sein.

Was Dich interessiert, ist wohl eher die Zahl der Befragten. Und wenn das 1000 oder mehr waren, kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß sich das Ergebnis so auf die Gesamtbevölkerung umlegen läßt.

Und auch in diesem Fall ist davon auszugehen, daß das stimmt, denn die allerwenigsten Leute sind ja gegen das Projekt. Es ist wirklich eine Minderheit, die das nicht will, aber die schreit so laut, daß man fast meinen könnte, es müsse eine Mehrheit sein. Nur stimmt das nicht. Denn wie heißt es so schön? Recht hat nicht, wer am lautesten schreit, sondern recht hat, wer recht hat.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und auch in diesem Fall ist davon auszugehen, daß das stimmt, denn die allerwenigsten Leute sind ja gegen das Projekt.


 40% nach der deiner Meinung nach absolut unangreifenbaren Umfrage sind "die allerwenigsten"?

Naja, ok, du bist für Stuttgart21, die Umfrage bestätigt das, ergo darf man daran keine Kritik üben. Okay, auch ne Art der Konfliktbewältigung.

Wer Stuttgart21 über die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung entschieden haben will, der soll einen Volksentscheid machen. Alles andere ist reinste Augenwischerei, wobei jeder sich die Umfrage herauspickt, die seiner eigenen Meinung entspricht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2011)

Eben - wenn ich die Umfrage bei einer Anti-S21-Demo mache, bekomme ich ebensowenig ein repräsentatives Ergebnis, wie bei einer Bürgerschaftssitzung........


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "mehr oder weniger" repräsentativ. Entweder eine Befragung genügt den Erfordernissen der Repräsentativität, oder sie tut es nicht. Dazwischen gibt's nichts. Die Repräsentativität sagt übrigens auch nichts über das Zutreffen des Ergebnisses aus, sondern nur darüber, wie die Stichprobe gezogen wurde. Ich kann auch eine repräsentative Studie mit 2 Teilnehmern machen. Nur wird das Ergebnis wohl wenig deckungsgleich mit der Lage der Gesamtpopulation sein.
> 
> Was Dich interessiert, ist wohl eher die Zahl der Befragten. Und wenn das 1000 oder mehr waren, kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß sich das Ergebnis so auf die Gesamtbevölkerung umlegen läßt.
> 
> Und auch in diesem Fall ist davon auszugehen, daß das stimmt, denn die allerwenigsten Leute sind ja gegen das Projekt. Es ist wirklich eine Minderheit, die das nicht will, aber die schreit so laut, daß man fast meinen könnte, es müsse eine Mehrheit sein. Nur stimmt das nicht. Denn wie heißt es so schön? Recht hat nicht, wer am lautesten schreit, sondern recht hat, wer recht hat.


 
Und genau das ist eben Bullshit.
Befrage ich nur eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsschicht, ist das sehr wohl beeinflussend auf das Ergebnis, frage ich nur Frauen, beeinflusst das das Ergebnis auch, also komm mir nicht damit, dass 2 Teilnehmer für eine Studie reichen.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben Bullshit.
> Befrage ich nur eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsschicht, ist das sehr wohl beeinflussend auf das Ergebnis, frage ich nur Frauen, beeinflusst das das Ergebnis auch, also komm mir nicht damit, dass 2 Teilnehmer für eine Studie reichen.


 
Boah. Echt jetzt: Repräsentativ ist eine Studie, wenn ich meine Teilnehmer *zufällig* auswähle. Da ist es völlig egal, wieviele das sind. Normalerweise nimmt man für sowas das Melderegister zur Hand und fragt halt jeden 10., 100. oder weiß der Teufel wievielten. Auf diese Art und Weise werden eben genau nicht nur Frauen, oder nur SPD-Wähler oder nur Menschen unter 25 befragt.

Und wenn ich jetzt in einem 2000-Einwohner-Kaff halt jeden 1000. befrage, habe ich nur zwei Teilnehmer. Daß das Ergebnis nichtssagend ist, darüber müssen wir nicht streiten, aber die Ziehung unserer Stichprobe genügt immer noch den Erfordernissen der Repräsentativität. Wenn eine Studie als "repräsentativ" bezeichnet wird, heißt das nur und ausschließlich, daß jeder in der Gesamtpopulation dieselbe Chance hatte, befragt zu werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wieso nur verstehen soviele Leute das "repräsentativ" in Veröffentlichungen zu diversesten Studien/Umfragen so grundfalsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Weil es albern ist in einem 2000 Kaff nur zwei Leute zu fragen, was sie von einer Umgehungsstraße halten. 
Stellst du dir z.B. vormittags in eine Fußgängerzone und befragst Leute, geht dir eine wichtige Bevölkerungsschicht durch die Lappen, nämlich die, die arbeiten. 
Du fragst aber nach den allgemeinen Arbeitsbedingungen. Jetzt erzähl mir mal, was an so einer Umfrage repräsentativ ist?


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil es albern ist in einem 2000 Kaff nur zwei Leute zu fragen, was sie von einer Umgehungsstraße halten.
> Stellst du dir z.B. vormittags in eine Fußgängerzone und befragst Leute, geht dir eine wichtige Bevölkerungsschicht durch die Lappen, nämlich die, die arbeiten.
> Du fragst aber nach den allgemeinen Arbeitsbedingungen. Jetzt erzähl mir mal, was an so einer Umfrage repräsentativ ist?


 
Erstere wäre repräsentativ, weil die beiden Befragten *zufällig *ausgewählt wurden und jeder *dieselbe Chance *hatte, befragt zu werden. Das Ergebnis ist natürlich wegen der geringen Zahl nicht aussagekräftig. Bei 2000 Einwohnern sollte man wahrscheinlich schon so 100 bis 200 befragen, um ein zutreffendes Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Zweitere wäre nicht repräsentativ, weil, wie Du schon richtig sagst, die Teilnehmer *nicht zufällig* ausgewählt wurden und auch *nicht *jeder *dieselbe Chance* hatte, befragt zu werden. Denn nicht jeder läuft zur richtigen Zeit durch die Fußgängerzone. Gleichwohl kann das Ergebnis aussagekräftig sein, wenn ich zum Beispiel untersuchen will, was die Leute denken, die tagsüber durch die Stadt laufen. Oder ich befrage soviele, daß das Gesetz der großen Zahl mein Ergebnis in ziemlich gute Deckung mit den Einstellungen der Gesamtbevölkerung bringt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Erstere wäre repräsentativ, weil die beiden Befragten *zufällig *ausgewählt wurden und jeder *dieselbe Chance *hatte, befragt zu werden.


 Bei einer repräsentativen Umfrage werden die Befragten eben NICHT zufällig ausgewählt, sondern werden ganz genau sortiert, um einen möglichst exakten Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung zu erhalten. Wenn du einfach nur 1000 Leute befragst, die du zufällig in der Fußgängerzone findest ist das NICHT repräsentativ.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Bei einer repräsentativen Umfrage werden die Befragten eben NICHT zufällig ausgewählt, sondern werden ganz genau sortiert, um einen möglichst exakten Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung zu erhalten.



Das ist totaler Unsinn! In jedem Statistikkurs (wahrscheinlich selbst bei den Ernährungswissenschaftlern) würde man da nur sagen: Setzen, 6!



> Wenn du einfach nur 1000 Leute befragst, die du zufällig in der Fußgängerzone findest ist das NICHT repräsentativ.


 
Eben. Habe ich ja auch nie behauptet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Gehst du auf einen NPD Parteikongress und fragst dort eine zufällig Anzahl von Leuten nach der Linken Szene, wirst du kaum eine Antwort finden, die dem Bevölkerungsschnitt entspricht.
Ebenso kannst du nicht in einer wohlhabenderen Wohngegend fragen, wie man das ALG 2 berechnen soll.
Wenn ich mir die Umfrage anschaue, die du verlinkt hast, dann sind das ungefähr 2200 Leute, die da mitgemacht haben aber das Ergebnis ist genauso nichtssagend als wenn du die Leute in der Fußgängerzone in Stralsund nach deren Meinung zu dem Thema fragst.
Da können 20.000 mitmache, es ändert sich nichts.

Offensichtlich scheint meine Meinung von "repräsentativ" eine andere zu sein als allgemein üblich ist, das sollte man doch mal dringend ändern, sonst sind solche Umfragen eben sinnlos.
Oder ist es sinnvoll in einem PC Forum nach Komplett PCs oder Konsolen zu fragen?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Unsinn! In jedem Statistikkurs (wahrscheinlich selbst bei den Ernährungswissenschaftlern) würde man da nur sagen: Setzen, 6!


Ja, wahrscheinlich hast du genau bei den Ernährungswissenschaftlern dein Wissen um Statistik und Umfragen gelernt 

Das was du meinst ist eine Zufallsstichprobe, die ist aber mitnichten repräsentativ.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

Okay. Ich gebe auf. Bei Dir ist in der Hinsicht wohl Hopfen und Malz verloren. Glaub halt, was Du willst. Richtiger wird's davon auch nicht.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Umfrage anschaue, die du verlinkt hast, dann sind das ungefähr 2200 Leute, die da mitgemacht haben aber das Ergebnis ist genauso nichtssagend als wenn du die Leute in der Fußgängerzone in Stralsund nach deren Meinung zu dem Thema fragst.
> Da können 20.000 mitmache, es ändert sich nichts.


 
Wie kommst Du auf die Zahl von 2200? Davon steht in dem Artikel doch gar nichts.


----------



## Supeq (8. August 2011)

Ich wunder mich immernoch, wie ganz Deutschland über das Thema diskutiert ... es könnt mir nichts egaler sein, als der Bahnhof von Stuttgart 
Über so einen blöden Bahnhof wird monatelang diskutiert, Gremien werden gebildet, die Bevölkerung geht auf die Straße etc.. Aber wenn wir dann Krieg führen (Afghanistan, Lybien) in dem unschuldige Menschen durch unser Militär getötet werden, dann sind alle ganz ruhig und vertrauen unseren Politikern blind. Das soll mir mal jemand erklären!


Wir sollten anfangen unsere Energie für die wirklich wichtigen Themen aufwenden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> 50% dafür landesweit sind natürlich knapp. Aber wenn man bedenkt, daß unter 40% dagegen  sind und der Rest einfach keine Meinung hat, ist es nicht mehr ganz so  knapp.



Die anderen haben keine Angabe gemacht. Das ist nicht zwingend das gleiche, wie keine Meinung haben. Umgekehrt ist eine Meinung haben und zum Volksentscheid gehen nicht das Gleiche.



> Und wie gesagt, wenn 58% der Stuttgarter dafür sind, habe ich  wenig Zweifel, daß das Ding so gebaut werden sollte. Immerhin geht es  die in erster Linie was an.




Genaugenommen geht es die Stuttgarter nur im Gegenwert von 565 Millionen etwas an - und da sie die einzigen sind, die überhaupt profitieren könnten, ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass sie noch am ehesten dafür sind (sondern ein ziemlich schlechtes Zeichen, dass sich soviele dagegen aussprechen und die Befürworter auch noch meist eine Kompromisslösung fordern). Für aktuell 824 Millionen (ausgehend von unabhängigen Studien und 1:1 Teilung mit dem Bund: zu 2824 Millionen) geht es alle Baden-Würtemberger was an und denen nützt es relativ wenig - und es sind diejenigen, die darüber entscheiden werden, was geschieht. Nicht die Stuttgarter alleine, und wenn sie zu 100% dafür wären. Und zu guter letzt geht es in erster Linie (nämlich für 2398 Millionen - ggf. +2000 weitere) alle Deutschen etwas an...




Icejester schrieb:


> Boah. Echt jetzt: Repräsentativ ist eine Studie, wenn ich meine Teilnehmer *zufällig* auswähle. Da ist es völlig egal, wieviele das sind.



Um mal jemanden zu zitieren:
_Das ist totaler Unsinn! In jedem Statistikkurs (wahrscheinlich selbst bei den Ernährungswissenschaftlern) würde man da nur sagen: Setzen, 6!_

"Representativ" ist eine Studie, wenn ihre Teilnehmer die Bevölkerung repräsentieren. Deswegen heißt sie "repräsentativ" und nicht "zufällig".
Das gelingt dir mit zwei Teilnehmern nur dann, wenn es ausschließlich zwei verschiedene Typen von Personen in deiner Studie gibt. In BW gibt es über 10 Millionen "Typen". Viele davon kann man ganz gut zusammenfassen (und damit sehr wohl einen Grad von Representativität erreichen, der ausreichend ist), aber die Frage, ob 1000 Stück tatsächlich ausreichen, ist durchaus berechtigt. Bei Bundestagswahlen reichen bekanntermaßen Stichproben von 10000 nicht aus, um den Willen aller Wähler repräsentativ genug zu erfassen, um den Fehler unter 5-8 % zu drücken und das ist eine Wahlfrage, bei der man Jahrzehnte Erfahrung hat, woran man typische Wählergruppierungen erkennt. Bei S21 hat man keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Insbesondere die Stammwählerschaften, die sonst Wahlvorhersagen drastisch erleichtern, sind zur Frage gespalten.



> Normalerweise nimmt man für sowas das Melderegister zur Hand und fragt halt jeden 10., 100. oder weiß der Teufel wievielten. Auf diese Art und Weise werden eben genau nicht nur Frauen, oder nur SPD-Wähler oder nur Menschen unter 25 befragt.



Auf das Melderegister hat man als kommerzielles Unternehmen (zum Glück) in Deutschland i.d.R. keinen Zugriff. Die beliebteste Variante für Umfragen basieren auf zufälligen Telefonanrufen - wobei die zufällige Befragung keineswegs dazu dient, die Representativität sicherzustellen (jedenfalls bei einer halbwegs soliden Umfrage - die weniger soliden haben dann z.B. eine extrem Unterrepräsentierung jüngerer Bevölkerungsschichten, weil die vergleichsweise selten einen Festnetzanschluss hat). Dafür nimmt man im nachhinein die ermittelten Kenndaten (z.B. Familienstand, …), teilt die Befragten danach in Gruppierungen ein und verrechnet die so ermittelte Meinung der Gruppierungen dann gewichtet nach unabhängig ermittelten Bevölkerungstatistiken.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Okay. Ich gebe auf. Bei Dir ist in der Hinsicht wohl Hopfen und Malz verloren. Glaub halt, was Du willst. Richtiger wird's davon auch nicht.


 Wer "glaubt" denn hier an irgendwas? Wenn doch du, wenn du meinst, dass diese Umfrage unter weniger als 0,2% aller Einwohner Stuttgarts eine Mehrheit für Stuttgart 21 beweist.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die anderen haben keine Angabe gemacht. Das ist nicht zwingend das gleiche, wie keine Meinung haben. Umgekehrt ist eine Meinung haben und zum Volksentscheid gehen nicht das Gleiche.



Zugegeben, das ist nicht ganz dasselbe. Aber warum sollte man zu diesem Thema keine Angaben machen, wenn man eine Meinung hat? Dafür gäbe es ja gar keinen Grund.



> Genaugenommen geht es die Stuttgarter nur im Gegenwert von 565 Millionen etwas an - und da sie die einzigen sind, die überhaupt profitieren könnten, ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass sie noch am ehesten dafür sind (sondern ein ziemlich schlechtes Zeichen, dass sich soviele dagegen aussprechen und die Befürworter auch noch meist eine Kompromisslösung fordern). Für aktuell 824 Millionen (ausgehend von unabhängigen Studien und 1:1 Teilung mit dem Bund: zu 2824 Millionen) geht es alle Baden-Würtemberger was an und denen nützt es relativ wenig - und es sind diejenigen, die darüber entscheiden werden, was geschieht. Nicht die Stuttgarter alleine, und wenn sie zu 100% dafür wären. Und zu guter letzt geht es in erster Linie (nämlich für 2398 Millionen - ggf. +2000 weitere) alle Deutschen etwas an...



Man kann da natürlich Quoten ausrechnen, aber verglichen mit anderen Zahlungen, die wir wirklich alle anteilig leisten und von denen nicht ein Cent in Deuschland bleibt, ist das insgesamt schon ziemlich viel Aufstand, wenn man sich überlegt, bei was für Sachen sich der Wutbürger nicht aufregt.



> "Representativ" ist eine Studie, wenn ihre Teilnehmer die Bevölkerung repräsentieren. Deswegen heißt sie "repräsentativ" und nicht "zufällig".
> Das gelingt dir mit zwei Teilnehmern nur dann, wenn es ausschließlich zwei verschiedene Typen von Personen in deiner Studie gibt. In BW gibt es über 10 Millionen "Typen". Viele davon kann man ganz gut zusammenfassen (und damit sehr wohl einen Grad von Representativität erreichen, der ausreichend ist), aber die Frage, ob 1000 Stück tatsächlich ausreichen, ist durchaus berechtigt.



Wenn Du über 1000 hinausgehst, hast Du keinen wirklich Nutzen mehr im Vergleich zu den Kosten. Über 1.000 Befragte kannst Du 10.000 Menschen so gut abbilden wie 10.000.000 oder 100.000.000 oder noch mehr. Es ändert sich mit jedem zusätzlichen Befragten so gut wie nichts mehr. Das kann man auch wunderbar berechnen. Wir sind nämlich alle nicht so verschieden, wie es uns das gesamte Individualitätsgefasel der letzten 10 oder 15 Jahre so glauben machen möchte. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du schonmal ansatzweise in der empirischen Sozialforschung gearbeitet hast, aber überspitzt gesagt gibt's nach etwa 15 Fragebögen in der Regel keine großen Überraschungen mehr.




> Bei Bundestagswahlen reichen bekanntermaßen Stichproben von 10000 nicht aus, um den Willen aller Wähler repräsentativ genug zu erfassen, um den Fehler unter 5-8 % zu drücken und das ist eine Wahlfrage, bei der man Jahrzehnte Erfahrung hat, woran man typische Wählergruppierungen erkennt. Bei S21 hat man keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Insbesondere die Stammwählerschaften, die sonst Wahlvorhersagen drastisch erleichtern, sind zur Frage gespalten.



Bei Wahlvorhersagen hast Du das Problem, daß sich Meinungen und Stimmungen so gut wie täglich ändern. Was nützt Dir eine Wahlprognose eine oder zwei Wochen vor dem Urnengang, wenn sich dazwischen noch ein Politiker total blamiert, irgendein Skandal ans Licht kommt oder auch einfach nur was unvorhersehbares im Ausland passiert (z.B. Fukushima)?



> Auf das Melderegister hat man als kommerzielles Unternehmen (zum Glück) in Deutschland i.d.R. keinen Zugriff.



Das ist nicht schwer, sondern für die Meinungsforschungsinstitute ziemlich normal. Abgesehen davon ist das Melderegister ein öffentliches Register, das von jedem (gegen Gebühr) eingesehen werden kann.
An Unis kannst Du für sowas übrigens auch Zugriff auf die Matrikel bekommen.
Schwierig wird es erst, wenn Du bspw. Beschäftigte einer bestimmten Firma befragen willst. Über die kommst Du als Außenstehender wirklich nicht an Mitarbeiterdaten.
Und wahrscheinlich kannst Du auch Paneldaten kaufen.



> Die beliebteste Variante für Umfragen basieren auf zufälligen Telefonanrufen - wobei die zufällige Befragung keineswegs dazu dient, die Representativität sicherzustellen (jedenfalls bei einer halbwegs soliden Umfrage - die weniger soliden haben dann z.B. eine extrem Unterrepräsentierung jüngerer Bevölkerungsschichten, weil die vergleichsweise selten einen Festnetzanschluss hat). Dafür nimmt man im nachhinein die ermittelten Kenndaten (z.B. Familienstand, …), teilt die Befragten danach in Gruppierungen ein und verrechnet die so ermittelte Meinung der Gruppierungen dann gewichtet nach unabhängig ermittelten Bevölkerungstatistiken.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schonmal von einem Meinungsforschungsinstitut angerufen worden bist, aber diese Anrufe erfolgen bei seriösen Erhebungen ganz sicher nicht nach Zufallsprinzip. Die wollen Dich anrufen und nicht den, der einen Platz vor oder hinter Dir z.B. im Melderegister steht. Wenn Du nicht antwortest, rufen sie auch erst wieder den an, der als nächster vorgesehen ist und picken sich nicht nach Gutdünken noch einen zusätzlich raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die Zahl von 2200? Davon steht in dem Artikel doch gar nichts.


 
Wer redet von dem Artikel? 

Den Artikel kannst du doch eh rauchen, bzw. die genannte Umfrage darin.
Die Welt gehört zum Axel Springer Konzern und seit dieser Partei für Guttenberg ergriffen hat, für einen erwiesenen Lügner und Betrüger, und ihn in den Himmel lobt, glaube ich dem Verein gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

Ich rede ausschließlich von dem Artikel bzw. der Umfrage auf Betreiben der FU Berlin, von der dort gesprochen wird. Das Ergebnis wurde beim Spiegel übrigens zuerst veröffentlicht.

Und zu welchem Verlagshaus eine Zeitung gehört, interessiert mich primär nicht. Ich möchte lieber wissen, wie Du auf 2200 kommst. Eine Angabe über die Zahl der Befragten Personen wird dort mit keiner Silbe gemacht. (Was ich persönlich schade finde.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Ich will mich eigentlich nicht wiederholen, aber guck dir die Webseite mal genauer an.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

Oh ja, okay. Ich gebe zu, es steht doch im Artikel. 1000 Leute wurden befragt. Aber wieso sprichst Du von 2200? Jetzt lüfte das Rätsel doch bitte endlich mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Ich hab mir die Abstimmung der Webseite an geschaut und die 1000 Leute sind ja komplett zu vernachlässigen, um die hab ich mich nicht gekümmert.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

Auf der Website kann doch jeder abstimmen, was er will. Das ist ja nicht aussagekräftig. Bei der taz oder der Necker-Prawda wirst Du - falls die auch so eine Umfrage haben - sicher ein völlig anderes Ergebnis zu sehen kriegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Auf der Website kann doch jeder abstimmen, was er will. Das ist ja nicht aussagekräftig.


 
Aha..... 
Und das ist also nicht aussagekräftig, wenn ich aber 1000 Leute frage, ist das aussagekräftig? 
Vor allem, wenn ich dazu noch welche frage, die das in der Regel nicht mal betrifft?
Fragt mich einer, was ich vom Ausbau des Münchener Flughafen halte, habe ich sicher eine ganz andere Meinung als einer, der da lebt, obwohl wir sonst möglicherweise die gleiche Meinung haben.


----------



## Icejester (8. August 2011)

Es ist nicht aussagekräftig, weil da auch einer 500 Stimmen abgegeben haben kann.
Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird die Abstimmung auf der Seite mit den knapp 2200 Stimmen schon die Realität widerspiegeln, aber man kann es halt nicht genau sagen. Bei einer richtig durchgeführten Befragung hingegen kann man das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist nicht aussagekräftig, weil da auch einer 500 Stimmen abgegeben haben kann.


 
Hmm.. ich habs mal ausprobiert und mitgemacht, dann meine IP gewechselt, aber immer stand da, dass ich schon abgestimmt habe.
Ich denke mal, dass die Webseite ein Cookie oder so schickt, damit sie weiß, dass mein Rechner schon abgestimmt hat.
Ich könnte jetzt mit einem anderen Rechner weiter machen, aber eben nur einmal.
Ich könnte jetzt Windows immer neu installieren, bzw. den Cookie suchen, doch wer macht das, nur wegen einer, unwichtigen Abstimmung?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (8. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn Du über 1000 hinausgehst, hast Du keinen wirklich Nutzen mehr im Vergleich zu den Kosten. Über 1.000 Befragte kannst Du 10.000 Menschen so gut abbilden wie 10.000.000 oder 100.000.000 oder noch mehr. Es ändert sich mit jedem zusätzlichen Befragten so gut wie nichts mehr. Das kann man auch wunderbar berechnen. Wir sind nämlich alle nicht so verschieden, wie es uns das gesamte Individualitätsgefasel der letzten 10 oder 15 Jahre so glauben machen möchte. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du schonmal ansatzweise in der empirischen Sozialforschung gearbeitet hast, aber überspitzt gesagt gibt's nach etwa 15 Fragebögen in der Regel keine großen Überraschungen mehr.


 Schon komisch warum dann die Meinungsforschunginstitute so oft daneben liegen (oder sich auch bei gleichen Themen stark unterscheiden), wenn das ganze doch so dermaßen wasserdicht ist.

Mein Beispiel mit der Bundestagswahl 2005 hatte ich ja bereits genannt.

Umfragen zur Bundestagswahl 2005 (Sonntagsfrage) Archiv - Bundeslnder

Da sind Abweichungen von 10% eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Und da willst du bei 58% Zustimmung zu S21 irgendwas von einer stichfesten Mehrheit für S21 herbeiglauben? Vielleicht solltest du bei soviel festen Glauben den du da hast eher in die Kirche gehen, da könntest du durchaus Anhänger finden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Man kann da natürlich Quoten ausrechnen, aber verglichen mit anderen Zahlungen, die wir wirklich alle anteilig leisten und von denen nicht ein Cent in Deuschland bleibt, ist das insgesamt schon ziemlich viel Aufstand, wenn man sich überlegt, bei was für Sachen sich der Wutbürger nicht aufregt.



Das wäre ein weiteres Thema. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass du deine Aussage, wen Stuttgart21 was angeht, die Realität verfehlt und dass dein Versuch, anhand der Meinung der Stuttgarter die Zukunft von Stuttgart21 vollkommen verkennt, wer über die Zukunft von Stuttgart21 entscheidet.



> Über 1.000 Befragte kannst Du 10.000 Menschen so gut abbilden wie 10.000.000 oder 100.000.000 oder noch mehr. Es ändert sich mit jedem zusätzlichen Befragten so gut wie nichts mehr. Das kann man auch wunderbar berechnen. Wir sind nämlich alle nicht so verschieden, wie es uns das gesamte Individualitätsgefasel der letzten 10 oder 15 Jahre so glauben machen möchte. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du schonmal ansatzweise in der empirischen Sozialforschung gearbeitet hast, aber überspitzt gesagt gibt's nach etwa 15 Fragebögen in der Regel keine großen Überraschungen mehr.



Persönlich nur ~einmal, aber meine Kontakte sind sehr gut. Definitiv gut genug, um zwischen deiner 15-Bögen Behauptung und einer 500+ Bögen Realität zu unterscheiden. Und berechnen kann man sehr wenig - Stochastik ist keine Analysis. Man kann anhand von Erfahrungswerten ermitteln, welche Stichprobe für eine gewisse Frage sinnvoll ist und 1000 ist kein schlechter Ansatz. Aber eben auch keiner, der für eine Genauigkeit von ±2% ausreicht. Und es geht hier eben auch um eine Situation, für die keinerlei Erfahrungswerte vorliegen, die man zu Rate ziehen könnte.



> Bei Wahlvorhersagen hast Du das Problem, daß sich Meinungen und Stimmungen so gut wie täglich ändern. Was nützt Dir eine Wahlprognose eine oder zwei Wochen vor dem Urnengang, wenn sich dazwischen noch ein Politiker total blamiert, irgendein Skandal ans Licht kommt oder auch einfach nur was unvorhersehbares im Ausland passiert (z.B. Fukushima)?



Thema ist nicht "was wäre wenn Fukushima". Es gibt kaum eine Wahl, bei der eine Woche vorher wesentlich mehr Blamagen geschehen, als in den vier Wochen davor und zufällige Meinungsschwankungen würden sich in einer großen Menge gegenseitig ausgleichen - das ist ja eben gerade die Grundlage, warum mit 1000 Leuten überhaupt irgend eine Aussage treffen kann.

Übrigens interessant, wir du begründest, warum man eine Woche vor einer Wahl Ungenauigkeiten von 10% hat, während du ein Quartal vor einem Volksentscheid mit Ungenauigkeiten <2% rechnest.
Aber warum seine Argumentation auf einen Maßstab beschränken, wenn doch so viele zur Auswahl stehen, nicht?



> Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schonmal von einem Meinungsforschungsinstitut angerufen worden bist,



Mehrfach (ich hab nämlich Festnetz  ) - und das erste Mal garantiert ohne dass die mehr von mir wussten, als bestenfalls meine Telefonnummer (die sie zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch höchstens von meinem Telefonanbieter gehabt haben können. War nämlich noch keinen Monat alt, der Anschluss)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehrfach (ich hab nämlich Festnetz  ) - und das erste Mal garantiert ohne dass die mehr von mir wussten, als bestenfalls meine Telefonnummer (die sie zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch höchstens von meinem Telefonanbieter gehabt haben können. War nämlich noch keinen Monat alt, der Anschluss)


 
Die haben Computer, die sekundlich 100.000 Nummern generieren und die wählt er dann, wenn ein Anschluss funktioniert, übernimmt ein Callcenter. 
(gab mal dazu einen netten Bericht bei Panorama oder so)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

So auch mein Stand der Dinge - aber dem eisigen Narren zu Folge beziehen sie ja vom Melderegister die Telefonnummern (die da gar nicht drinstehen sollten) und alle Daten, die sie für eine zielgerichtete Auswahl brauchen


----------



## baronvonvestholm (9. August 2011)

also für alle die noch nie im bahnhof stuttgart waren,
du kommst aus den zug und riechst erstmal vogelkacke die überal herumliegt danach gehst zum becker und die brötchen schmecken ******** und kauf danach willste gehen schon sind die rolltreppen kapputt, tolll. ich will einen neuen bahnhof


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. August 2011)

Das, was Du da beschreibst, nennt man 'kaputtsparen' - ein normaler Trick der Bahn.


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So auch mein Stand der Dinge - aber dem  eisigen Narren zu Folge beziehen sie ja vom Melderegister die  Telefonnummern (die da gar nicht drinstehen sollten) und alle Daten, die  sie für eine zielgerichtete Auswahl brauchen


 
Der Abgleich mit einem Telefonbuch ist dann ja wohl nicht mehr schwierig. Und man kann Probanden übrigens auch per Brief anschreiben. Das wird auch ganz gerne mal gemacht, weil das der kostengünstigste Weg ist.
Sicherlich gibt es mehrere Methoden, um irgendwen anzurufen, aber die Nummerngenerierung per Computer wird eher beim Telemarketing Anwendung finden. Da macht das auch Sinn. Ansonsten ist das eher uninteressant, denn Du willst die Leute ja nicht bspw. am Arbeitsplatz anrufen.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das, was Du da beschreibst, nennt man 'kaputtsparen' - ein normaler Trick der Bahn.


 
Und wieso machen die das bei Bahnhöfen, bei denen ein Neu- oder Umbau leider überhaupt nicht in Sicht ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Der Abgleich mit einem Telefonbuch ist dann ja wohl nicht mehr schwierig. Und man kann Probanden übrigens auch per Brief anschreiben. Das wird auch ganz gerne mal gemacht, weil das der kostengünstigste Weg ist.



Ich weiß nicht, was du für einen Telefonanbieter hast, aber wenn du mehrere dutzend Cent pro Anruf zahlst, sollte ich dir vielleicht mal die ganzen Telemarketer weiterleiten, die mir neue, günstige Verträge andrehen wollen 
Das verschicken von Fragebögen an Personen, von denen man nicht weiß, ob sie mitmachen wollen, dürfte die zweitteuerste Variante (nach Interview vor Ort) überhaupt sein.



> Und wieso machen die das bei Bahnhöfen, bei denen ein Neu- oder Umbau leider überhaupt nicht in Sicht ist?


 
Börsengang.
Seitdem Mehdorn weg ist, sollte es wieder aufwärts gehen - aber wenn man ein Jahrzehnt nach dem Schema "ihre Abteilung spart in den nächsten zwei Jahren 20% ein" gespaart hat, dann hat man einiges nachzuarbeiten. Und Rolltreppen, Vogelscheiße und Graffittis stehen vermutlich nicht überall ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und wieso machen die das bei Bahnhöfen, bei denen ein Neu- oder Umbau leider überhaupt nicht in Sicht ist?


 Wie kommt denn ein Neu- oder Umbau am besten in Betracht? Genau, wenn man Angst hat das der bisherige quasi auseinander fällt.


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du für einen Telefonanbieter hast, aber wenn du mehrere dutzend Cent pro Anruf zahlst, sollte ich dir vielleicht mal die ganzen Telemarketer weiterleiten, die mir neue, günstige Verträge andrehen wollen



Komisch. Solche Anrufe kriege ich nie. Mir will man immer nur hochwertiges Porzellan aus Limoges und italienische Feinkost verkaufen. Hab ich aber auch kein Interesse dran.



> Das verschicken von Fragebögen an Personen, von denen man nicht weiß, ob sie mitmachen wollen, dürfte die zweitteuerste Variante (nach Interview vor Ort) überhaupt sein.


Ist die billigste. Wenn Du genug Briefe verschickst, kriegst Du Preise bei der Post, von denen Du als Privatmann bzw. Kleinverbraucher nur träumen kannst. Da werden dann nicht mehr 55 Cent pro Brief gezahlt, sondern vielleicht 25. Darauf können dann nochmal bis zu 5% Ermäßigung kommen. Insgesamt liegen die Kosten dann bei 2000 Briefen mit allem drum und dran inklusive Rückantwort bei vielleicht 1000 Euro. Das investiert man da schonmal gerne. Da keiner bezahlt werden muß, der mit den Personen am anderen Ende redet, sondern die Antwortbögen nur durch den Scanner laufen, fallen auch keine besonderen Personalkosten an.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn ein Neu- oder Umbau am besten in Betracht? Genau, wenn man Angst hat das der bisherige quasi auseinander fällt.


 
Genau deswegen frage ich mich ja, wieso auch bei Bahnhöfen, die überhaupt nicht um- oder neugebaut werden sollen, permanent Sachen kaputt sind. Das macht doch dann keinen Sinn.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Genau deswegen frage ich mich ja, wieso auch bei Bahnhöfen, die überhaupt nicht um- oder neugebaut werden sollen, permanent Sachen kaputt sind. Das macht doch dann keinen Sinn.


 Darum:

Zugverkehr: Milliardengewinn für Deutsche Bahn - Unternehmen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Oder auch:

Bremsprobleme: Berliner S-Bahn droht neues Chaos - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Reise


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich sehe da keinen notwendigen Zusammenhang. Vor allem ist mir unklar, was schlechte Wartung an S-Bahnen mit kaputten Rolltreppen oder schmutzigen Unterführungen an Bahnhöfen zu tun haben sollte.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich sehe da keinen notwendigen Zusammenhang. Vor allem ist mir unklar, was schlechte Wartung an S-Bahnen mit kaputten Rolltreppen oder schmutzigen Unterführungen an Bahnhöfen zu tun haben sollte.


 Ganz einfach: Geld sparen.

Und als netter Nebeneffekt kommt früher oder später die Stadt/Land/Bund vorbei und beteiligt sich an den Kosten eines Um-/Neubaus. Und das ist halt billiger als ständig die Rolltreppen zu warten oder die Unterführungen zu putzen.


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2011)

Wenn das das Kalkül sein sollte, sollte die Bahn besser heute als morgen vollständig privatisiert werden. Allerdings, wer würde deren Aktien schon kaufen...


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn das das Kalkül sein sollte, sollte die Bahn besser heute als morgen vollständig privatisiert werden. Allerdings, wer würde deren Aktien schon kaufen...


 Genau UM privatisiert zu werden spart sich die Bahn kaputt, damit sie finanziell attraktiv ausschaut (und dabei ihre Reserven in Sachen Wartung und Infrastruktur aufbraucht).

Das geht dann eben wie in GreatBritain: Die privaten Investoren sparen die Bahn NOCH mehr kaputt, bis zig dutzende Menschen bei Zugunglücken sterben aufgrund von Mängel an der Infrastruktur und den Zügen und dann darf der Staat die Bahn für nen paar Millarden zurückkaufen und für noch ein paar Millarden mehr wieder in Schuß bringen.


----------



## Icejester (10. August 2011)

Also bei katastrophalen Zugunglücken mit zig Toten liegt Deutschland in jüngerer Vergangenheit vermutlich eher vor Großbritannien. Alleine Eschede dürfte dafür gereicht haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

Und die Schuld bei Eschede lag bei wem?


----------



## Icejester (10. August 2011)

Bei der Bahn natürlich. Aber warum willst Du das wissen? Wer anders kann doch gar keine Schuld haben.

Wie man sich allerdings mit solchen Unglücken und all den weiteren Pannen und vor allem dem unsäglichen Service für Investoren attraktiv machen soll, ist mir weiterhin völlig schleierhaft. In so einer Bruchbude versenkt doch kein klar denkender Mensch sein Geld. Extreme Spielernaturen könnte das vielleicht noch ansprechen, aber auch die möchten normalerweise wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance auf Gewinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

Tjo. Wenn Führungsebene/von Finanzern beschlossen wird, dass Sparmaßnahmen sein müssen, um die (politischen) Ziele zu erreichen, dann fehlt eben oft das nötige betriebstechnische Verständniss, um zu bemerken, dass DIESE Sparmaßnahmen nicht unbemerkt bleiben werden. Man geht stillschweigend davon aus, dass sich alles unendlich minimieren lässt - und wenn es dann komplett daneben geht, gibts halt einen Führungswechsel... (siehe Berliner S-Bahn. Afaik wurde da bis heute auch niemand verurteilt, obwohl de facto jahrelang nicht betriebssichere Züge fuhren)

Bezüglich Todesstatistiken: Da dürfte Deutschland in der Tat vor England liegen - aber nur aufgrund einiger sehr weniger Unfälle mit sehr vielen Toten. In der Gesamtzahl größerer Unfälle kann UK sehr gut mithalten (vor allem, wenn man die geringere Landesgröße mit einberechnet). Tippe mal darauf, dass das Todespotential einfach geringer ist, wenn Hochgeschwindigkeitsverbindungen keine 300, sondern maximal 200 km/h fahren und das auch nur auf wenigen Strecken, weil selbst diese Züge schon neuer sind, als die letzten großen Ausbaumaßnahmen. (während in Deutschland in den 90ern noch ordentlich investiert wurde)


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Also bei katastrophalen Zugunglücken mit zig Toten liegt Deutschland in jüngerer Vergangenheit vermutlich eher vor Großbritannien. Alleine Eschede dürfte dafür gereicht haben.


 Auch da: Geld gespart bei der ICE-Entwicklung. Dann nicht zu vergessen das Zugunglück mit dem Güterzug und der Regionalbahn. Klar, ist ja auch völlig logisch das zweigleisige Strecken, wo Züge nebeneinander herfahren unbedingt Sicherheitstechnik Pflicht ist, während bei eingleisigen Strecken bei denen die Züge aufeinander zufahren diese nur freiwillig ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie man sich allerdings mit solchen Unglücken  und all den weiteren Pannen und vor allem dem unsäglichen Service für  Investoren attraktiv machen soll, ist mir weiterhin völlig schleierhaft.  In so einer Bruchbude versenkt doch kein klar denkender Mensch sein  Geld. Extreme Spielernaturen könnte das vielleicht noch ansprechen, aber  auch die möchten normalerweise wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance auf  Gewinn.


 Schonmal was von "Hedge Fonds" gehört?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich Heuschrecken mag handelt es sich hier eher um eine "Private Equity" Transaktion. Das Personal wird bis auf das Minimum reduziert, in kurzer Zeit der Gewinn maximiert, und dann das Unternehmen mit unverschämten Gewinn wieder verkauft.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

Die sind eine Unterform der Hedge Fonds.


----------



## sfc (10. August 2011)

Jaja, die bösen Unternehmen und der edle Bürger .... Die meisten Schäden, die ich an Bahnhöfen sichten konnte, sind nicht durch Baufälligkeit sondern Vandalismus entstanden. Und den verursacht kein Hedgefond. Wenn Kleinstadtbahnhöfe optisch nichts her machen, ist die Bahn noch lange kein Kaputtsparer. Der Anspruch einiger Leute erscheint mir sehr hoch. Unfälle würde ich auch nicht per se der Gewinnmaximierung in die Schuhe schieben. Bis zum besagten Unfall haben die Testmethoden der Bahn immer ausgereicht. Manchmal muss der Ernstfall erst eintreten, um zu realisieren, dass man etwas braucht. Die Ernährung umstellen tut man doch auch erst, wenn Krankheitsbilder auftauchen. 

Übrigens belegen immer wieder Umfragen, dass die Mehrheit der Baden Würtemberger Stuttgart 21 will. Vielleicht sollten das die selbsternannten Parkschützer endlich akzeptieren und sich nicht als empörte Mehrheit wähnen, nur weil sie am lautesteb plärren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Übrigens belegen immer wieder Umfragen, dass die Mehrheit der Baden Würtemberger Stuttgart 21 wollen. Vielleicht sollten das die selbsternannten Parkschützer endlich akzeptieren und sich nicht als empörte Mehrheit wähnen, nur weil sie am lautesteb plärren.


 
Das sind dann aber auch die, die eh mit dem Flugzeug fliegen oder den Bentley nehmen. 
Fragst du aber die, die tatsächlich mit der Bahn fahren und zwar die, die regional fahren, denn das sind die, die leidtragend sein werden, sind die doch eher dagegen (doch die fragt ja keiner, weil es besser für die Zahlen ist).


----------



## sfc (10. August 2011)

Trotzdem darf es jeder Steuerzahler tragen und ist damit persönlich betroffen. Und mal ehrlich: Die Hauptsteuerlast wird doch von Leuten getragen, die eher weniger mit der Bahn pendeln. Ergo betrifft S21 die Leute am meisten. Zwar nicht im Alltag, aber finanziell


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

Die Bahn soll den Bahnhof finanzieren und nicht der Steuerzahler. 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Bahn die Gewinne einfährt und wenns was zu bezahlen gibt, muss der Staat ran.


----------



## sfc (10. August 2011)

Wenn der Staat das so möchte.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat das so möchte.


 Ich bin der Staat und möchte es nicht. Wenn ich aber was dagegen tue (demonstrieren z.B.) bin ich ja in deinen Augen einer der bösen Berufsdemonstranten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Jaja, die bösen Unternehmen und der edle Bürger .... Die meisten Schäden, die ich an Bahnhöfen sichten konnte, sind nicht durch Baufälligkeit sondern Vandalismus entstanden. Und den verursacht kein Hedgefond. Wenn Kleinstadtbahnhöfe optisch nichts her machen, ist die Bahn noch lange kein Kaputtsparer. Der Anspruch einiger Leute erscheint mir sehr hoch. Unfälle würde ich auch nicht per se der Gewinnmaximierung in die Schuhe schieben. Bis zum besagten Unfall haben die Testmethoden der Bahn immer ausgereicht. Manchmal muss der Ernstfall erst eintreten, um zu realisieren, dass man etwas braucht. Die Ernährung umstellen tut man doch auch erst, wenn Krankheitsbilder auftauchen.



Unfälle, die Aufgrund fehlender Nachrüstung von Sicherheitssystemen geschehen (siehe S-A) kann man wohl darauf zurückführen. Ein Großteil der Unfälle in England z.B. auch (guck mal durch, wieviel davon auf Fahrzeuge auf Gleisen zurückgehen - also eine Ursache, die sich durch Schranken recht wirkungsvoll verhindern lässt bzw. auf modernen Schnellverbindungen komplett ausgeschlossen sein sollte). In Bezug auf dem Einzelfall Enschede hast du sicherlich recht - da wäre vorher niemand draufgekommen (und die schwere der Folgen lag ja letztlich auch nur an einer unglücklichen Verkettung von Zufällen). Aber dass die Bahn im Privatisierungs-/Börsenwahn an der Sicherheit gespaart hat, hat man z.B. an der Berliner S-Bahn trotzdem mehr als deutlich gesehen.
Und so sachen wie die Wagonklimatisierung mögen vielleicht nicht Sicherheitskritisch sein, aber offensichtlich trotzdem ein Punkt, an dem weniger "WENIGER" mehr gewesen wäre...




> Übrigens belegen immer wieder Umfragen, dass die Mehrheit der Baden Würtemberger Stuttgart 21 will. Vielleicht sollten das die selbsternannten Parkschützer endlich akzeptieren und sich nicht als empörte Mehrheit wähnen, nur weil sie am lautesteb plärren.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber auch die, die eh mit dem Flugzeug fliegen oder den Bentley nehmen.
> Fragst du aber die, die tatsächlich mit der Bahn fahren und zwar die, die regional fahren, denn das sind die, die leidtragend sein werden, sind die doch eher dagegen (doch die fragt ja keiner, weil es besser für die Zahlen ist).


 
Wie wärs, wenn ihr mal beide Zahlen auf den Tisch knallt? 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Bahn soll den Bahnhof finanzieren und nicht der Steuerzahler.


 
Macht sie aber nicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

Ruyven: Du meinst sicher Eschede und _nicht_ E*n*schede - Enschede war die Feuerwerksfabrik mit Sylvester im Sommer im holländischen Wohngebiet.

Und auch Eschede ist meiner Meinung nach auf - falsche - Sparsamkeit der DB zurückführbar: es wurden Räder von Nahverkehrszügen (der Hersteller weigerte sich bezeichnenderweise, diese Räder für den ICE frei zu geben und war daher auch nicht mit verantwortlich - die Bahn baute die Räder dennoch ein!) eingebaut, um Schallschutz und Bequemlichkeit für die Reisenden zu erreichen.
Das hätte auf anderem Wege mehr Geld gekostet als mit den Gummi-Zwischenlagen in den Rädern.

Und bei der Berliner S-Bahn wurde noch an ganz anderen Ecken an der Sicherheit gespart, das lasst Euch von einem Insider gesagt sein.
(Mehr _darf_ ich nicht verraten, leider....)​Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ihr mal beide Zahlen auf den Tisch knallt?



Brauche ich ja nicht, da ich ja eingangs gesagt habe, dass die Gruppe, von der ich spreche, erst gar nicht danach gefragt wird. 
Wo nicht gefragt wird, gibts keine Zahlen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht sie aber nicht



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. 
Die Frage ist nur, wieso ist die Politik so dahinter her, dass der Bahnhof umgebaut wird?
Es geht ihr doch nur um den Fernverkehr, damit macht die Bahn ihr Geld und da ja immer noch ein Börsengang aussteht, muss die Bahn eben wirtschaftlich gut gestellt werden, damit möglichst gut betuchte Investoren angelockt werden. Die kommen eben nicht, wenn man den Regionalverkehr ausbaut und Inner städtlich das Bahnangebot verbessert.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (11. August 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und bei der Berliner S-Bahn wurde noch an ganz anderen Ecken an der Sicherheit gespart, das lasst Euch von einem Insider gesagt sein.
> (Mehr _darf_ ich nicht verraten, leider....)


 Das wollen wir lieber gar nicht wissen. Angesichts der eingesparten Werkstattkapazitäten kann ich mir das allerdings ziemlich gut ausmalen. Gefälschte Protokolle da, ausgelassene Prüfungen hier....

Bis es knallt. Und dann ists am Ende nicht der Manager gewesen, der 50% der Kosten eingespart hat sondern der arme Karl Arsch in der Werkstatt, der nach 10 Stunden Arbeiten die Schraube nicht richtig angezogen hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

Die Bahn enthält den Politikern und uns seit Jahren die wahren Zahlen vor - und die liegen (laut Spiegel 27/2011 vom 04.07.) erheblich über den offiziellen Zahlen.
Und dann sollen wir trotzdem zahlen?

Erstmal soll doch die Bahn die wirklichen Zahlen auf den Tisch packen.
Nach eigenen Vorgaben darf das Projekt nicht mehr als 4,5 Milliarden € kosten - und mit der Summe wurde bahnintern bereits 2005 (oder war's 2008?) gerechnet.
Heute wird bahnintern mit 5,1 Milliarden gerechnet, dem Volk und der Politik gegenüber aber 'nur' 4,5 zugegeben.

Wenn die Bahn Geld vom Staat - also vom Volk - haben will, soll sie uns doch erstmal die echten Zahlen auf den (öffentlichen) Tisch legen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ruyven: Du meinst sicher Eschede und _nicht_ E*n*schede - Enschede war die Feuerwerksfabrik mit Sylvester im Sommer im holländischen Wohngebiet.



Stimmt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brauche ich ja nicht, da ich ja eingangs gesagt habe, dass die Gruppe, von der ich spreche, erst gar nicht danach gefragt wird.



Auch das könnte man zumindest anschaulicher erklären.



> Die Frage ist nur, wieso ist die Politik so dahinter her, dass der Bahnhof umgebaut wird?



Frage ich mich auch. Ggf. Anschluss. Die Linienführung im Großraum Stuttgart muss, wenn entsprechende EU-Pläne umgesetzt werden, so oder so umgebaut werden. Mit einem Durchgangs- statt Kopfbahnhof können die neu entstehenden Hauptrouten durch Stuttgart geführt werden - ansonsten würden sie außen herum verlaufen und Züge müssten einen Bogen zum Kopfbahnhof schlagen. Oder würden das eben sein lassen und Stuttgart wäre ein Ort neben, statt an, der Strecke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linienführung im Großraum Stuttgart muss, wenn entsprechende EU-Pläne umgesetzt werden, so oder so umgebaut werden.


 
Wo gibt es eine EU Richtlinie für die Streckenführung?


----------



## frEnzy (23. September 2011)

Und zack, wieder 370 Millionen teurer. Na, das kann ja was werden...

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,787958,00.html


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo gibt es eine EU Richtlinie für die Streckenführung?


 
Eine Richtlinie vielleicht nicht, aber die TEN wird sich da nicht in die Suppe spucken lassen. Siehe auch: http://ec.europa.eu/ten/transport/projects/doc/2005_ten_t_de.pdf


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. September 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Und zack, wieder 370 Millionen teurer. Na, das kann ja was werden...
> 
> Umstrittenes Großprojekt: Bahn rechnet mit Kostenschub für Stuttgart 21 - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


 
Na und, wo ist da jetzt ein Problem? Dann kostet es halt ein paar euro mehr 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## acc (24. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Na und, wo ist da jetzt ein Problem? Dann kostet es halt ein paar euro mehr
> 
> mfg
> 
> Bärenmarke


 
glaubst du wirklich, das es bei diesen 370 millionen bleibt? so blauäugig kann eigentlich keiner sein, typischerweise kosten öffentliche bauten wesentlich mehr als vorher veranschlagt. ganz geiles beispiel ist die hamburger elbphilharmonie, zum anfang mit 7x millionen geplant, wird die summe bis zur fertigstellung aktuell auf 47x millionen geschätzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

jop, ist völlig normal, in der Ausschreibung wird so kalkuliert, dass das gar nicht passen kann und am Ende muss der Staat dann mehr blechen, weil die Verträge auch völlig sinnfrei ausgehandelt sind, zugunsten der Industrie eben und zu Lasten des Steuerzahlers.
Lobbyismus funktioniert auch hier sehr gut.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2011)

acc schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich, das es bei diesen 370 millionen bleibt? so blauäugig kann eigentlich keiner sein, typischerweise kosten öffentliche bauten wesentlich mehr als vorher veranschlagt. ganz geiles beispiel ist die hamburger elbphilharmonie, zum anfang mit 7x millionen geplant, wird die summe bis zur fertigstellung aktuell auf 47x millionen geschätzt.



Ein anderer Ton, wenn ich bitten darf!

Steht das in meinem Post, dass ich das glaube? Kann ich beim besten Willen meiner Aussage nicht entnehmen... Es ist mir nur egal, ob es jetzt 370 Millionen oder 3,7 Milliarden mehr kostet... Das der Staat möglichst niedrige Summen ansetzt sollte jedem klar sein, der Bildleser soll sich darüber ja nicht aufregen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2011)

Hat jemand mitgezählt zum wievielten mal dieser elende Bahnhof jetzt schon teurer wird?


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. September 2011)

Ist doch uninteressant genauso das er nun teurer wird als geplant ... war doch vorauszusehen, denn ich kenne keine einzige Planung von Objekten die sich an die Kalkulation hält, zumindest keine wo der Staat die Finger im Spiel hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das der Staat möglichst niedrige Summen ansetzt sollte jedem klar sein, der Bildleser soll sich darüber ja nicht aufregen


 
Der Staat setzt gar nichts an. Er schreibt den Bau aus und bekommt dann Angebote rein.
Davon nimmt er das billigste und lässt sich dann einen Vertrag andrehen, der besagt, dass er ohne Murren den Endpreis bezahlen muss, egal wie hoch der ausfallen wird.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Staat setzt gar nichts an. Er schreibt den Bau aus und bekommt dann Angebote rein.
> Davon nimmt er das billigste und lässt sich dann einen Vertrag andrehen, der besagt, dass er ohne Murren den Endpreis bezahlen muss, egal wie hoch der ausfallen wird.



Kommt doch im prinzip aufs gleiche raus, wobei die das doch bestimmt auch selber durchkalkulieren bei derartigen Summen oder nicht? 

Wäre ja ganz schon stupide sich vollkommen auf die "seriösen" angebote zu verlassen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## sfc (24. September 2011)

Mein Chef hat auch gerne das günstigste Angbot gemacht. Allerdings mit dem Zusatz, dass alle Abweichungen vom Angebot zum regulären (überteuerten) Preis gemacht werden. Er wusste aus Erfahrung, dass er im Endeffekt nur noch bei den mittleren Angeboten landen und damit einen vernünftigen Gewinn erwirtschaften wird. Seine Kunden waren zu dieser Transferliestung komischerweise zu doof. Dabei hätten sie aus eigener Erfahrung wissen müssen, wie oft es bei vorherigen Bauobjekten zu Änderungen kam. Speziell bei städtischen und anderen Angeboten, die von öffentlicher Hand kamen, war diese Naivität sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

Es gibt doch eine Menge Beispiele, bei denen der Staat sich entweder über den Tisch ziehen lies oder einfach nur zu blöd war das zu raffen oder Lobbyisten das so geschickt gemacht haben, damit es zu ihren Gunsten verläuft.
Bei Stuttgart 21 sind es Lobbyverbände, die wollen den Umbau, koste es, was es wolle.


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...koste es, was es wolle.


 
Man könnte auch sagen, je mehr es kostet umso besser. Schlieslich bleiben dann fettere Provisionen hängen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, je mehr es kostet umso besser. Schlieslich bleiben dann fettere Provisionen hängen.


 
die Politiker bekommen dann Beraterverträge von den Unternehmen, wenn sie aus ihrer politischen Karriere ausscheiden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2011)

Ihr seid aber verdammt großzügig mit unserem Geld - Ihr zahlt wohl keine Steuern, wie?


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2011)

Wir schreiben nur wie es läuft. Ich bin ganz sicher *nicht* für Stuttgart 21.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Der Kram wird ja eh schon seit 20 Jahren oder so geplant und damals war man sich sicher, dass man das braucht und da man damals sicher war, kann man heute ja nicht falsch liegen, denn es hat sich ja praktisch nichts verändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Kommt doch im prinzip aufs gleiche raus, wobei die das doch bestimmt auch selber durchkalkulieren bei derartigen Summen oder nicht?
> 
> Wäre ja ganz schon stupide sich vollkommen auf die "seriösen" angebote zu verlassen.



Der Staat ist in aller Regel dazu verpflichtet, das billigste Angebot zu akzeptieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit, sich vor solchen Nachforderungen zu schützen, wäre es, von Anfang an einen Fixpreis zu vereinbaren. Aber das ist bei solch großen Projekten nur schwer möglich bzw. wird dann so teuer, dass es kein Haushaltsausschus dulden würde.
Und da kein Politiker sich um Kosten in der nächsten oder übernächsten Legislaturperiode kümmert (bzw. von seinen Wählern dazu gezwungen wird)...


----------



## pibels94 (27. September 2011)

warum auch? was du heute kannst besorgen, verschiebe stets auf morgen.. immer schön die sch31ße vor sich her schieben...


----------



## nyso (27. September 2011)

Die Sche!ße immer vor sich herschieben soll auf Dauer in die Hose gehen


----------



## frEnzy (28. September 2011)

Aber das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, einfach alle machen zu lassen. Dann kann man sich Vorschriften und Gesetze auch gleich ganz lassen. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein gutes Ende, ohne den überteuerten Bahnhof und mit mehreren Verantwortlichen im Knast.


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. September 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber verdammt großzügig mit unserem Geld - Ihr zahlt wohl keine Steuern, wie?



Unserem Geld....Interessant, habe ich etwas verpasst oder seit wann liegt Neuss in Baden-Württemberg?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Staat ist in aller Regel dazu verpflichtet, das billigste Angebot zu akzeptieren.



Da sollte man eig. ein Gesetzt verabschieden, damit nicht das billigste sondern das BESTE Angebot genommen wird... Bei den billigen Angeboten muss ja oft schon nach 2-3 jahren sehr teuer nachgebessert werden, da wird einfach nicht mitgedacht 

mfg

Bärenmarke

@Quanti
Endlicht hat es mit dem Multi geklappt, lag am bios


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da sollte man eig. ein Gesetzt verabschieden, damit nicht das billigste sondern das BESTE Angebot genommen wird... Bei den billigen Angeboten muss ja oft schon nach 2-3 jahren sehr teuer nachgebessert werden, da wird einfach nicht mitgedacht



Ist aber nun mal so, das biligste Angebot wird akzeptiert.
Wie willst du das beste Angebot denn erkennen? Geht nicht, also nimmst du das billigste und hoffst, dass der Preis eingehalten wird.
Hier sollte eher eingesetzt werden, die Verträge müssen so ausgearbeitet werden, dass das zu bauende Objekt nicht im Preis völlig ausarten kann/darf, hier lässt sich der Staat eben zu leicht über den Tisch ziehen, auch deswegen, weil der, der den Staat vertritt, sich ja nicht die Bohne um Preise kümmert, ist ja nicht sein Geld.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Endlicht hat es mit dem Multi geklappt, lag am bios



Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, konnte ja nur daran liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Unserem Geld....Interessant, habe ich etwas verpasst oder seit wann liegt Neuss in Baden-Württemberg?



Du hast verpasst, dass es in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland liegt und dass Bund und die ihm gehörende Bahn 2/3tel der Kosten Tragen.



> Da sollte man eig. ein Gesetzt verabschieden, damit nicht das billigste sondern das BESTE Angebot genommen wird... Bei den billigen Angeboten muss ja oft schon nach 2-3 jahren sehr teuer nachgebessert werden, da wird einfach nicht mitgedacht



Das ist dann eine Frage der Ausschreibung. Ein Angebot, dass nach 2-3 Jahren Nachbesserung erfordert, sollte eigentlich die Anforderungen nicht erfüllen und somit gar nicht als Angebot gelten. Aber da wären wir dann wieder bei der Haushaltspolitik, Verantwortungsbewußtsein von Politikern (bzw. deren Wählern) und Kompetenzen...
Das "beste" Angebot ist jedenfalls immer das, das die Anforderungen zum niedrigsten Preis erfüllt - also das real billigste. Andere Angebote zuzulassen würde Vetternwirtschaft Tor und Tür öffnen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber nun mal so, das biligste Angebot wird akzeptiert.
> Wie willst du das beste Angebot denn erkennen? Geht nicht, also nimmst du das billigste und hoffst, dass der Preis eingehalten wird.
> Hier sollte eher eingesetzt werden, die Verträge müssen so ausgearbeitet werden, dass das zu bauende Objekt nicht im Preis völlig ausarten kann/darf, hier lässt sich der Staat eben zu leicht über den Tisch ziehen, auch deswegen, weil der, der den Staat vertritt, sich ja nicht die Bohne um Preise kümmert, ist ja nicht sein Geld.



Man könnte die Angebote meiner Meinung nach auch kritischer hinterfragen, es gibt ja auch immer Gründe warum manche Angebote billig sind. Gerade bei Gebäuden kann es ja nicht sein, dass am Material usw gespart wird.
Z.b. bei Gemeinden, wenn die was ausschreiben sollte doch der Handwerker im Ort bevorzugt werden... weil hier hab ich vorort einen ansprechpartner, kann den dann herzitieren, wenn was nicht in ordnung ist usw. und man hat so weniger probleme, als wenn man einen betrieb aus polen nimmt, nur weil er 100 € billiger ist.... Ich find das schon fast Verfassungswidrig wie da mit dem Geld der Steuerzahler umgegangen wird 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, konnte ja nur daran liegen.



Hätte uns auch früher einfallen können so im nachinein^^





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast verpasst, dass es in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland liegt und dass Bund und die ihm gehörende Bahn 2/3tel der Kosten Tragen.



Dummerweise leigt es dort ja... Aber die Bahn, darf da meiner Meinung nicht mit eingerechnet werden... und wenn ich nur den Bund anteil nehme (den geplanten) und mal schaue wie viel € BW schon wieder für den  Länderausgleich dieses Jahr bezahlt.... ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn ich das Jahr für Jahr rechne ist das etwas mehr als der Bahnhof kostet.
Von daher ist es einfach nur low, sich über die Kosten zu beschwereren und dann über Jahre hinweg die Tasche aufheben
Deswegen hab ich auch absolut überhaupt kein Verständnis, wenn sich hier einer der nicht in BW wohnt über die Kosten beschwert 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "beste" Angebot ist jedenfalls immer das, das die Anforderungen zum niedrigsten Preis erfüllt - also das real billigste. Andere Angebote zuzulassen würde Vetternwirtschaft Tor und Tür öffnen.


 
Finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, man sollte halt klarere Regeln schaffen und einfach auch die Qualität mit in Betracht ziehen. Bestes Beispiel ist hier dochj der Berliner Ostbahnhof, wo dann kurz nach der Eröffnung gleich die Stahlträger hinunterfallen...
Mit dem billigsten Angebot, hat man zumindest auf der Ebene immer die schlechtere Karte....
Aber da wir da sowieso nichts daran ändern können,ist es fast schon sinnlos sich Gedanken/ Verbesserungsvorschläge darüber zu machen.... Anwendung werden sie eh keine finden 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man könnte die Angebote meiner Meinung nach auch kritischer hinterfragen..



Wer soll das denn machen, der verantwortungsbewusste Beamte?  



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> es gibt ja auch immer Gründe warum manche Angebote billig sind. Gerade bei Gebäuden kann es ja nicht sein, dass am Material usw gespart wird.



Es wird ja nicht vorher beim Material gespart. 
Sie sind billig, wie sie eben so kalkulieren, damit sie billig sind, da werden eben Preise für Baumaterial genommen, wie sie real nicht sein können und Lohnkosten werden auch sehr gedrückt. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es ein Milliardengeschäft ist, der Staat zahlt ja, das ist der Vorteil, egal, was es am Ende kostet.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Z.b. bei Gemeinden, wenn die was ausschreiben sollte doch der Handwerker im Ort bevorzugt werden... weil hier hab ich vorort einen ansprechpartner, kann den dann herzitieren, wenn was nicht in ordnung ist usw. und man hat so weniger probleme, als wenn man einen betrieb aus polen nimmt, nur weil er 100 € billiger ist.... Ich find das schon fast Verfassungswidrig wie da mit dem Geld der Steuerzahler umgegangen wird



Das kannst du vielleicht machen, wenn die Pflastersteine erneuert werden müssen, aber nicht bei einem Bahnhof, hier bist du auch auf Spezialisten angewiesen, denn so viele Firmen wird es nun auch nicht gehen, die so was stemmen können.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich auch absolut überhaupt kein Verständnis, wenn sich hier einer der nicht in BW wohnt über die Kosten beschwert



Ich beschwere mich immer über explodierende Kosten, gerade Stuttgart, denn der wird ja nicht erst seit gestern geplant. Ein "Kostenvoranschlag" für einen Zeitraum von 15 Jahren zu machen, ist albern, aber genau das wurde gemacht und jetzt wundern sich alle, dass das viel teurer wird.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, man sollte halt klarere Regeln schaffen und einfach auch die Qualität mit in Betracht ziehen. Bestes Beispiel ist hier dochj der Berliner Ostbahnhof, wo dann kurz nach der Eröffnung gleich die Stahlträger hinunterfallen...



Das kommt dann später, weil die Preis ja auch mehr oder weniger eingehalten werden möchte, also wird gespart oder wie im Fall Köln weniger Stahlträger eingebaut.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Mit dem billigsten Angebot, hat man zumindest auf der Ebene immer die schlechtere Karte....



Tja, aber anderes geht es nicht, denn du kannst ja kein "bestes" Angebot nehmen, da du keine Ahnung hast, wie das aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Z.b. bei Gemeinden, wenn die was ausschreiben sollte doch der Handwerker im Ort bevorzugt werden...



Die Bevorzugung von Unternehmen aufgrund ihrer Lage im Rahmen öffentlicher Ausschreibungen müsste sogar gegen EU-Recht verstoßen... . Wenn Firma XY in der Lage ist, eine geforderte Leistung zu liefern, dann darf sie nicht aufgrund ihrer Herkunft benachteiligt werden. Das wäre schlichtweg Diskriminierung.



> Dummerweise leigt es dort ja... Aber die Bahn, darf da meiner Meinung nicht mit eingerechnet werden... und wenn ich nur den Bund anteil nehme (den geplanten) und mal schaue wie viel € BW schon wieder für den  Länderausgleich dieses Jahr bezahlt.... ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn ich das Jahr für Jahr rechne ist das etwas mehr als der Bahnhof kostet.
> Von daher ist es einfach nur low, sich über die Kosten zu beschwereren und dann über Jahre hinweg die Tasche aufheben
> Deswegen hab ich auch absolut überhaupt kein Verständnis, wenn sich hier einer der nicht in BW wohnt über die Kosten beschwert



 gegen "deiner Meinung nach" und "dein Verständnis" kann man nicht logisch argumentieren. Aber objektiv bleibt es bei Milliardensummen, die der deutsche Steuerzahler an BW zahlt.
Und der Länderfinanzausgleich ist bekanntermaßen ein eigenes Thema und hat damit mal gleich gar nichts zu tun. Wenn BW gerne aus der BRD aussteigen will, sollen sie das doch machen. Aber dann bitte nicht daran stören, wenn man seinen Atommüll selbst endlagern muss oder wenn man für die eigenen Produkte kein Geld mehr aus anderen Ländern abziehen kann, weil die entsprechende Importzölle kassieren. Wer gegeneinander kämpfen möchte, ist halt nicht Teil einer Gemeinschaft.



> Finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, man sollte halt klarere Regeln schaffen und einfach auch die Qualität mit in Betracht ziehen.



Ich bin auf deine klaren, juristisch unanfechtbaren und objektiv umsetzbaren Regeln gespannt, die "Qualität" beurteilbar machen. Im Voraus...


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn machen, der verantwortungsbewusste Beamte?



Die gibt es bestimmt auch  Ich denk mal ein großteil der Beamten ärgert sich auch darüber wie der Staat sinnlos Geld verschwendet...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird ja nicht vorher beim Material gespart.
> Sie sind billig, wie sie eben so kalkulieren, damit sie billig sind, da werden eben Preise für Baumaterial genommen, wie sie real nicht sein können und Lohnkosten werden auch sehr gedrückt. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es ein Milliardengeschäft ist, der Staat zahlt ja, das ist der Vorteil, egal, was es am Ende kostet.



Naja man kann immer beim Material sparen, in dem man halt minderwertige Ware nimmt... Man sollte sich einfach die Angebote kritisch anschauen und sich dann hinterfragen, warum der eine den so unheimlich günstiger ist, dann kann man imo auch von selbst darauf kommen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt.... und ansonsten halt einfach mehr Fixpreise in den Verträgen ansetzen, damit die Kosten nicht explodieren können.
Wie man das am besten im genauen anpacken sollte ist ja nicht meine Arbeit 
So wie es momentan ist, ist es aufjedenfall nicht zufriedenstellend und man kann an sehr vielen Stellen, solche Ausschreibungen wohl noch optimieren.... und da es eig. Verschwendung von Steuergeldern ist, sollten die Gerichte einschreiten und die Gesetzgeber zum nachbessern zwingen, ich denke da sind wir uns auch einig?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du vielleicht machen, wenn die Pflastersteine erneuert werden müssen, aber nicht bei einem Bahnhof, hier bist du auch auf Spezialisten angewiesen, denn so viele Firmen wird es nun auch nicht gehen, die so was stemmen können.



Hier müssen die Spezialfirmen zum Einsatz kommen, da gibt es nichts daran zu rütteln, mir ging es aber eig. eher allgemein um Ausschreibungen. Bei schwierigen Projekten, von denen auch eventuell Menschenleben abhängig sein können, würde ich sowieso nur Profis ranlassen...







quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber anderes geht es nicht, denn du kannst ja kein "bestes" Angebot nehmen, da du keine Ahnung hast, wie das aussieht.



Wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, wenn man es kritischer hinterfrägt kann man das ein oder andere mehr mit sicherheit aussortieren.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bevorzugung von Unternehmen aufgrund ihrer Lage im Rahmen öffentlicher Ausschreibungen müsste sogar gegen EU-Recht verstoßen... . Wenn Firma XY in der Lage ist, eine geforderte Leistung zu liefern, dann darf sie nicht aufgrund ihrer Herkunft benachteiligt werden. Das wäre schlichtweg Diskriminierung.



Ist genauso diskriminierung an der eigenen Bevölkerung.... Dieses EU recht ist total fürn arsch, die deutsche Regierung ist ihren Bürgern und nicht den EU Bürgern verpflichtet... und wie schon erwähnt nimmt, man durch dieses sture "ich muss das billigste Angebot nehmen" auch viele Nachteile in kauf.
Wobei wenn ich dann kritisch hingehe und hinterfrage, wie viel € von der Firma durch dieses Angebot wieder an Steuern zurückfließen, wird man im Regelfall auch wieder billiger sein  





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> gegen "deiner Meinung nach" und "dein Verständnis" kann man nicht logisch argumentieren. Aber objektiv bleibt es bei Milliardensummen, die der deutsche Steuerzahler an BW zahlt.
> Und der Länderfinanzausgleich ist bekanntermaßen ein eigenes Thema und hat damit mal gleich gar nichts zu tun. Wenn BW gerne aus der BRD aussteigen will, sollen sie das doch machen. Aber dann bitte nicht daran stören, wenn man seinen Atommüll selbst endlagern muss oder wenn man für die eigenen Produkte kein Geld mehr aus anderen Ländern abziehen kann, weil die entsprechende Importzölle kassieren. Wer gegeneinander kämpfen möchte, ist halt nicht Teil einer Gemeinschaft.



Gegen deine Aussage kann man auch nicht logisch argumentieren, da sie nicht logisch ist.... Natürlich hat der Länderausgleich damit was zu tun, wenn sich manche hier über Kosten beschweren... Jahrzente lang misswirtschaften und Geldeinstreichen und wenn andere ein größeres Projekt machen sich beschweren  Und das ist alles andere als ein soziales bzw. wie du sagen wolltest Gemeinschaftliches Verhalten, dass das Maß irgendwann mal voll ist und man es satt hat immer nur Geld zu geben und sich dann bei jeder Kleinigkeit auch noch Gemeckere anhören zu müssen ist 
Aber hey ich würds toll finden, wenn BW zur Schweiz gehören würde, dann könnt ihr ruhig importzölle erheben, anderstrum wird es euch noch wesentlich härter treffen... Den die meisten Waren sind Exportgüter... 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist genauso diskriminierung an der eigenen Bevölkerung.... Dieses EU recht ist total fürn arsch, die deutsche Regierung ist ihren Bürgern und nicht den EU Bürgern verpflichtet... und wie schon erwähnt nimmt, man durch dieses sture "ich muss das billigste Angebot nehmen" auch viele Nachteile in kauf.




Die Regierung hat sich und ist einem offnen europäischen Wirtschaftsraum verpflichtet. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich das uneingeschränkt befürworte, aber es ist nunmal so und es zu ändern wäre eine Katastrophe für die deutsche Wirtschaft und damit den deutschen Staatshaushalt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die gibt es bestimmt auch  Ich denk mal ein großteil der Beamten ärgert sich auch darüber wie der Staat sinnlos Geld verschwendet...



Als Mensch: Ja.. als Beamter: Nein.
Ein Beamter sieht nur seine Zahlen, für ihn spielt alles anderer keine Rolle und was sein Nebenmann macht ist ihm auch egal.

Sieht man ja auch immer gut bei Talkshows, da labern die Politiker, die mies das gerade so ist und dass man da was ändern muss (was auch immer), alle haben da die gleiche Meinung, aber es passiert danach nie was.
Wie z.B. die Sache mit den Staatssekretären. Die FDP hatte vor der Bundestagswahl immer gemeckert über schwarz/rot, dass sie zu viele Staatssekretäre haben. Nach der Wahl, als sie selbst an die Regierung kommen, haben sie die Staatssekretäre behalten und noch ein paar dazu genommen. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja man kann immer beim Material sparen, in dem man halt minderwertige Ware nimmt... Man sollte sich einfach die Angebote kritisch anschauen und sich dann hinterfragen, warum der eine den so unheimlich günstiger ist, dann kann man imo auch von selbst darauf kommen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt.... und ansonsten halt einfach mehr Fixpreise in den Verträgen ansetzen, damit die Kosten nicht explodieren können.



Nö, kannst du ja nicht, denn das Angebot ist ja seht genau, alles ist kalkuliert, mit den Preisen, die eben dann gelten, wenn das Angebot eingereicht wird.
Klar, man kann Pech haben und Kupfer wird plötzlich 20% teurer, dementsprechend werden dann auch die Leitungen in dem Haus teurer (oder was halt), das kannst du aber eben vorher nicht abschätzen.
Wichtig ist eben, dass der Staat sich nicht übers Ohr hauen lässt, gerade wenn eben gepfuscht wird, hier muss dann die Firma nachlegen. Aber oftmals ist das so, dass dann trotzdem der Staat die Mehr-Kosten tragen muss.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> So wie es momentan ist, ist es aufjedenfall nicht zufriedenstellend und man kann an sehr vielen Stellen, solche Ausschreibungen wohl noch optimieren.... und da es eig. Verschwendung von Steuergeldern ist, sollten die Gerichte einschreiten und die Gesetzgeber zum nachbessern zwingen, ich denke da sind wir uns auch einig?



Eine "Verschwendung von Steuergeldern" gibts ja nicht, bzw. ist kein Straftatbestand oder so. Der Bund der Steuerzahler beschwert sich zwar jedes Jahr mit dem Buch, das sie rausbringen, aber Auswirkungen hat das nicht.
Der Politiker/die Partei/die Fraktion ist ja nicht haftbar für das, was er verabschiedet, das ist ja der Vorteil. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hier müssen die Spezialfirmen zum Einsatz kommen, da gibt es nichts daran zu rütteln, mir ging es aber eig. eher allgemein um Ausschreibungen. Bei schwierigen Projekten, von denen auch eventuell Menschenleben abhängig sein können, würde ich sowieso nur Profis ranlassen...


 
Profis sind das immer, wenn du einen Dachdecker brauchst, engagierst du ja auch keinen Maler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, kannst du ja nicht, denn das Angebot ist ja seht genau, alles ist kalkuliert, mit den Preisen, die eben dann gelten, wenn das Angebot eingereicht wird.
> Klar, man kann Pech haben und Kupfer wird plötzlich 20% teurer, dementsprechend werden dann auch die Leitungen in dem Haus teurer (oder was halt), das kannst du aber eben vorher nicht abschätzen.



Fixpreise kann man sehr wohl aushandeln und dann ist es nicht mehr ein Problem des Steuerzahlers, sondern der Firma, wenn falsch kalkuliert wurde. Aber eben weil normalerweise recht knapp kalkuliert und zu niedrige Preissteigerungen eingerechnet werden und die Politik selbst durch Verzögerungen die Sache z.T. noch verschlimmert, würden die Summen in dem Fall deutlich höher ausfallen. Und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: Da die Nachzahlungen bei Großprojekten erst in folgenden Legislaturperioden fällig werden (ggf. also sogar unter der jetzigen Opposition), sind die meisten Politiker nicht gewillt, höhere nominelle Kosten jetzt zu tragen und rechtfertigen (bzw. Projekte sogar scheitern zu lassen), um Steigerungen in Zukunft zu vermeiden.
Da gilt letztlich das gleiche wie in der Bildungspolitik, Umweltschutz, Staatsverschuldung, Atomkraft,...: Schöne Zahlen jetzt, der Rest ist Zukuntsmusik. Solange der Wähler diese "nach mir die Sintflut"-Politik auch noch belohnen, in dem sie negative Folgen von Beschlüssen meist den Regierungen anlasten, unter denen sie spürbar werden, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Wie willst du denn Fixpreise aushandeln?
Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen, dass du RAM kaufst, für den Preis von heute und willst den in 1 Jahre geliefert haben, mit Fixkosten.

Ein Bahnhof wird geplant und dann irgendwann gebaut (in Deutschland nach 20 Jahren, weil ja jeder dagegen klagen kann). Dass in 20 Jahren die Preise für Rohstoffe andere sind, sollte doch jedem einleuchten.

Und dass man die Politiker "bestraft", die gerade an der Macht sind, wenn was den Bach runter geht, ist auch normal, wenn willst du denn sonst bestrafen? Die anderen, die das verursacht haben, sind ja nicht mehr da, also nimmst du das, was da ist.
Ich würde Kohl auch gerne abstrafen, dass er die Wiedervereinigung über das Sozialsystem finanziert hat, aber er ist nicht mehr da.
Also bestrafe ich die CDU dafür, weil das ihr Kurs war und wähle sie nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Natürlich geht das: wenn Du ein Auto oder eine Küche kaufst, wird der Preis auch in der Regel bei Vertragsabschluss fest gelegt.
Wenn das dann in 5 Monaten geliefert wird und der Preis ist gefallen, hast Du Pech gehabt, ist es teurer geworden, hat der Händler die A-Karte.
RAM ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, da gelten Tagespreise.

Das Problem sind natürlich die langen Planungs- und Baurecht-Zeiten.
Da sind aber letztlich wir selber dran schuld, weil wir immer mehr Mitbestimmung und die Berücksichtigung der Rechte jedes Einzelnen haben wollen.
Andere Länder zeigen, dass es besser geht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn Fixpreise aushandeln?



Ich schreibe in die Ausschreibung "Kosten sind als Fixpreis anzugeben, Kostenüberschreitungen müssen zu 100% vom ausführenden Unternehmen getragen werden".
Fertig.



> Und dass man die Politiker "bestraft", die gerade an der Macht sind, wenn was den Bach runter geht, ist auch normal, wenn willst du denn sonst bestrafen? Die anderen, die das verursacht haben, sind ja nicht mehr da, also nimmst du das, was da ist.



Wen könnte man statt der Unschuldigen wohl bestrafen? 



> Ich würde Kohl auch gerne abstrafen, dass er die Wiedervereinigung über das Sozialsystem finanziert hat, aber er ist nicht mehr da.
> Also bestrafe ich die CDU dafür, weil das ihr Kurs war und wähle sie nicht.


 
Schön, dass du das so machst. Andere (viele) Leute haben die SPD dafür bestraft, dass sie das Sozialsystem an die veränderten Zustände angepasst haben, in dem sie die CDU gewählt haben 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das: wenn Du ein Auto oder eine Küche kaufst, wird der Preis auch in der Regel bei Vertragsabschluss fest gelegt.
> Wenn das dann in 5 Monaten geliefert wird und der Preis ist gefallen, hast Du Pech gehabt, ist es teurer geworden, hat der Händler die A-Karte.
> RAM ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, da gelten Tagespreise.



Auch RAM passt. Wenn eine große Firma oder staatliche Institutionen tausende Rechner bestellen, die dann über mehrere Monate geliefert werden, zahlen die trotzdem immer den gleichen, zu Anfang festgelegten Preis für den verbauten RAM. Da käme niemand auf die Idee, Aufträge mit nach oben offenem Preisschild zu vergeben.



> Das Problem sind natürlich die langen Planungs- und Baurecht-Zeiten.
> Da sind aber letztlich wir selber dran schuld, weil wir immer mehr Mitbestimmung und die Berücksichtigung der Rechte jedes Einzelnen haben wollen.


 
Die Rechte sind eigentlich recht übersichtlich und wenn die Bauplanung sorgfältig und unter Berücksichtigung dieser Rechte durchgeführt wird, dann sollte es eigentlich keine so offensichtlichen Verstöße geben, dass eine Verfügung erlassen wird. Wenn natürlich, wie so oft, die Bauverträge für z.B. eine Autobahn unterzeichnet werden, bevor die Grundstückseigentümer überhaupt befragt wurden oder auch nur ein Blick auf die Trasse hinsichtlich z.B. vorhandener Schutzgebiete geworfen wurde, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn ""nachträglich"" noch Sachen zu klären gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich schreibe in die Ausschreibung "Kosten sind als Fixpreis anzugeben, Kostenüberschreitungen müssen zu 100% vom ausführenden Unternehmen getragen werden".
> Fertig.



Kannst du aber nicht, denn so eine Ausschreibung beginnt ja nicht kurz vor dem Spatenstich, sondern eben Jahrzehnte vorher, einfach weil es unglaublich lange dauert, bis alles durchdacht und genehmigt ist.
Aber du hat keine Ahnung, was Beton oder Kupfer in 15 Jahren kosten, das kann dir niemand sagen.
Also kannst du die Firma nicht dafür bestrafen, dass sie etwas nicht einkalkuliert hat, was nicht einzukalkulieren war.
Man müsste das ganz anders machen, erst mal ein Konzept entwickeln mit möglichen Folgen und Nutzen und erst wenn das alles fertig ist, also alle Genehmigungen stehen, kannst du es ausschreiben und dann kann auch sofort mit dem Bau begonnen werden, ohne 20 Jahre Verzögerung und dann kommt das mit dem Preis auch hin.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wen könnte man statt der Unschuldigen wohl bestrafen? :klatscH:



Merkel war schon unter Kohl im Kabinett, von 1991 bis 1998.
Also hat sie ebenso die Politik Kohls mitgetragen und ebenso ist sie verantwortlich für den Stillstand der letzten Jahre, und abstrafen kann man, indem man sie nicht wählt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schön, dass du das so machst. Andere (viele) Leute haben die SPD dafür bestraft, dass sie das Sozialsystem an die veränderten Zustände angepasst haben, in dem sie die CDU gewählt haben



Die SPD musste die Agenda machen, sie hatte keine andere Wahl, denn unter Kohl passierte ja 8 Jahre lang nichts, also ist es seine Schuld, dass Schröder das machen musste, die SPD konnte nichts dafür, sie hat die Tatenlosigkeit der CDU/FDP Regierung der 90er geerbt und musste nun schauen, damit das nicht komplett den Bach runter geht.
Man stelle sich mal vor, wie die Agenda 2010 wohl unter einer schwarz/gelben Koalition ausgefallen wäre 

Ich gehöre halt zu denen, die den gesamten Zusammenhang erkennen, die die Schwächer der einzelnen Parteien herauskristallisieren können. 


Was man rot/grün ankreiden muss ist ihre Wirtschaftspolitik, die großen Unternehmen wurden stark entlastet, der Bürger musste das finanzieren, mit Kürzungen und eben der ALG 2 Geschichte (die zwar auch deutlich teurer wurde als geplant, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du aber nicht, denn so eine Ausschreibung beginnt ja nicht kurz vor dem Spatenstich, sondern eben Jahrzehnte vorher, einfach weil es unglaublich lange dauert, bis alles durchdacht und genehmigt ist.



Die Bahn hat das Projekt S21 (d.h. nicht die Machbarkeitsstudien, sondern die konkrete Planung für eine Umsetzung) 2008 begonnen, Ende 2009 wurden die Umsetzung beschlossen, Anfang 2010 war (symobolischer) Baubeginn.
Jahrzehnte sind da nirgendwo im Spiel.



> Aber du hat keine Ahnung, was Beton oder Kupfer in 15 Jahren kosten, das kann dir niemand sagen.
> Also kannst du die Firma nicht dafür bestrafen, dass sie etwas nicht einkalkuliert hat, was nicht einzukalkulieren war.



Ich will die Firma nicht bestrafen. Ich überlasse das komplett ihr. Und Kosten werden sowohl mit möglichen Preissteigerungen über 10-15 Jahre Bauzeit kalkuliert. Das größere Problem sind fehlende Reserven, wenn sich nicht alles billigstmöglich umsetzen lässt.



> Man müsste das ganz anders machen, erst mal ein Konzept entwickeln mit möglichen Folgen und Nutzen und erst wenn das alles fertig ist, also alle Genehmigungen stehen, kannst du es ausschreiben und dann kann auch sofort mit dem Bau begonnen werden, ohne 20 Jahre Verzögerung und dann kommt das mit dem Preis auch hin.



Typischerweise werden es Machbarkeitsstudien gemacht, dann gibt es oftmals Vorausschreibungen/es werden Angebote eingeholt, dann erst werden z.B. Architekten mit einem genauen Entwurf beauftragt. Gibt afaik auch noch Fälle, in denen danach einmal getrennt geguckt wird, wer den umsetzt. Und die Bürokratie zur Erteilung von Genehmigungen ist auch kein Problem (und kann ohnehin erst anlaufen, wenn bekannt ist, was von wem wo gebaut werden soll). Das Problem ist, dass die Planungen oberflächlich stattfinden und zum Schluss Verträge abgeschlossen werden können, die es den umsetzenden Unternehmen ermöglichen nahezu beliebig hohe Rechnungen auszustellen. Denn der Staat sagt zu, für die Baukosten und alle anfallenden Kostensteigerungen gerade zu stehen. Im Best-Case gibt es ein Limit, ab dem neue Verhandlungen angesetzt werden. Aber das liegt oftmals so hoch, dass ein Ausstieg dann eh nicht mehr sinnvoll ist. So lange kein blanker Betrug stattfindet, gibt es somit keine Möglichkeit, wie ein Unternehmen nicht das bezahlt bekommt, was es in Rechnung stellt, selbst wenn das ursprünglich vereinbarte Geld nach der Hälfte des Baus schon alle ist.



> Merkel war schon unter Kohl im Kabinett, von 1991 bis 1998.
> Also hat sie ebenso die Politik Kohls mitgetragen und ebenso ist sie verantwortlich für den Stillstand der letzten Jahre, und abstrafen kann man, indem man sie nicht wählt.
> 
> Die SPD musste die Agenda machen, sie hatte keine andere Wahl, denn unter Kohl passierte ja 8 Jahre lang nichts, also ist es seine Schuld, dass Schröder das machen musste, die SPD konnte nichts dafür, sie hat die Tatenlosigkeit der CDU/FDP Regierung der 90er geerbt und musste nun schauen, damit das nicht komplett den Bach runter geht.
> ...



Nett, dass du meiner Aussage jetzt im Prinzip zustimmst, weiter oben hast du es aber noch als unausweichlich dargestellt, dass man eine jetzige Regierungspartei für die Verfehlungen der Vorgängerregierung abstraft, weil diese ja nicht mehr greifbar ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bahn hat das Projekt S21 (d.h. nicht die Machbarkeitsstudien, sondern die konkrete Planung für eine Umsetzung) 2008 begonnen, Ende 2009 wurden die Umsetzung beschlossen, Anfang 2010 war (symobolischer) Baubeginn.
> Jahrzehnte sind da nirgendwo im Spiel.



Meine Daten sprechen von 1998 als Bauplanungsbeginn und damals begannen die Ausschreibungen.
Klar, es gibt sicher nicht nur eine Ausschreibung, da ein Bahnhof viele Dinge einbezieht, eben nicht nur eine Firma, sondern eben eine Menge und eine Menge verschiedener Bauplätze.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nett, dass du meiner Aussage jetzt im Prinzip zustimmst, weiter oben hast du es aber noch als unausweichlich dargestellt, dass man eine jetzige Regierungspartei für die Verfehlungen der Vorgängerregierung abstraft, weil diese ja nicht mehr greifbar ist...


 
Nein, ich hab gesagt, dass die Leute das eben so machen, nicht dass ich das gut finde, das ist ein Unterschied.
Die SPD ist abgestraft worden, weil sie die Agenda 2010 eingebracht hatte, aber das musste sie machen, denn die Regierung Kohl hat ja in den 8 Jahren nichts gemacht, weil du Kohl aber nicht mehr bestrafen kannst, wurde eben die SPD bestraft.
Ich hatte ja geschrieben, wie ich das handhabe und finde es schade, dass die Leute nicht auch so denken.


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich schreibe in die Ausschreibung "Kosten sind als Fixpreis anzugeben, Kostenüberschreitungen müssen zu 100% vom ausführenden Unternehmen getragen werden".
> Fertig.



Kann man natürlich so machen. Aber das wirft dann wieder mehrere Fragen auf:
1.) Wieviele Angebote bekommst Du auf so eine Ausschreibung überhaupt? Also, wer spielt da mit?
2.) Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die Firmen den Fixpreis dann so hoch ansetzen, daß die tatsächlichen Baukosten unter dem Fixpreis liegen, um eine eigene Sicherheitsmarge zu haben.
3.) Wie willst Du verhindern, daß Du am Ende mit einem halbfertigen Gebäude in der Gegend stehst, weil der Ausführende durch die Mehrkosten einfach Bankrott gemacht hat bzw. die Firma an einem Tag dicht- und am nächsten unter neuem Namen wieder aufmacht, wenn sie merkt, daß die geplanten Kosten nicht einzuhalten sind? (Sowas soll in der Baubranche ja nicht nur einmal in 100 Jahren vorkommen. Kenne da selbst Betroffene.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man müsste das ganz anders machen, erst mal ein Konzept entwickeln mit möglichen Folgen und Nutzen und erst wenn das alles fertig ist, also alle Genehmigungen stehen, kannst du es ausschreiben und dann kann auch sofort mit dem Bau begonnen werden, ohne 20 Jahre Verzögerung und dann kommt das mit dem Preis auch hin.



Blöderweise hängen manche Genehmigungen auch von der Höhe der veranschlagten Kosten ab. Und manchmal müssen vorher noch Grundstücke erworben oder Nutzungsrechte etc. geklärt werden, was auch mit Ausgaben und möglichen Verzögerungen verbunden ist, die nicht in der Einflußsphäre des Bauherren liegen. Und selbst wenn man das so hinbekommen könnte, wie Du sagst, kämen auch wieder auf der letzten Rille irgendwelche Leute um die Ecke, die gegen die Pläne klagen, protestieren und weiß Gott was alles machen. Dann hat man wieder Verzögerungen von Monaten bis Jahren und die im Vertrag genannten Kosten sind makulatur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Blöderweise hängen manche Genehmigungen auch von der Höhe der veranschlagten Kosten ab. Und manchmal müssen vorher noch Grundstücke erworben oder Nutzungsrechte etc. geklärt werden, was auch mit Ausgaben und möglichen Verzögerungen verbunden ist, die nicht in der Einflußsphäre des Bauherren liegen. Und selbst wenn man das so hinbekommen könnte, wie Du sagst, kämen auch wieder auf der letzten Rille irgendwelche Leute um die Ecke, die gegen die Pläne klagen, protestieren und weiß Gott was alles machen. Dann hat man wieder Verzögerungen von Monaten bis Jahren und die im Vertrag genannten Kosten sind makulatur.


 
Wie gesagt, die Konzepte werden vorgestellt, wenn der rechtliche Rahmen abgesteckt ist, also alle Klagen erledigt sind.


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

Aber ohne Konzepte kann doch auch kein rechtlicher Rahmen geklärt werden. Da beißt sich die Katze doch in den Schwanz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich so machen. Aber das wirft dann wieder mehrere Fragen auf:
> 1.) Wieviele Angebote bekommst Du auf so eine Ausschreibung überhaupt? Also, wer spielt da mit?



Jeder. Aber wie du so schön festgestellt hast: Zu entsprechend höheren Preisen (wieviel höher regelt der Markt). Und genau deswegen machen Politiker das nicht. Denn einen hohen Ausgangspreis bekommen sie vergleichsweise schwer durchgesetzt, Nachzahlungen können ihnen dagegen erstmal egal sein.



> 3.) Wie willst Du verhindern, daß Du am Ende mit einem halbfertigen Gebäude in der Gegend stehst, weil der Ausführende durch die Mehrkosten einfach Bankrott gemacht hat bzw. die Firma an einem Tag dicht- und am nächsten unter neuem Namen wieder aufmacht, wenn sie merkt, daß die geplanten Kosten nicht einzuhalten sind? (Sowas soll in der Baubranche ja nicht nur einmal in 100 Jahren vorkommen. Kenne da selbst Betroffene.)



In dem ich die für Bauabschnitte zahle, wobei die Gewinnespanne der Firma erst in der letzte Rate steckt.
Wenn die zwischendurch aufgibt (es wird anfangs einige geben, die mit dem Konzeptwechsel nicht klarkommen) stehe ich dann zwar mit einem halbfertigen Haus da - aber auch mit einem halb vollen Konto. Und es gibt immer mehr als eine Firma, wir leben hier schließlich nicht in einer Planwirtschaft.


----------



## Icejester (5. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jeder. Aber wie du so schön festgestellt hast: Zu entsprechend höheren Preisen (wieviel höher regelt der Markt). Und genau deswegen machen Politiker das nicht. Denn einen hohen Ausgangspreis bekommen sie vergleichsweise schwer durchgesetzt, Nachzahlungen können ihnen dagegen erstmal egal sein.



Der höhere Ausgangspreis sollte kaum ein Problem sein. Immerhin müssen ja dann alle mit dem "Konzeptwechsel" (wie Du unten schreibst) klarkommen. Das heißt, vll. 30% höhere Preise müssen von Anfang an von Bevölkerung, Rat etc. geschluckt werden. Und billigere Anbieter kann es dann ja nicht wirklich geben.



> In dem ich die für Bauabschnitte zahle, wobei die Gewinnespanne der Firma erst in der letzte Rate steckt.
> Wenn die zwischendurch aufgibt (es wird anfangs einige geben, die mit dem Konzeptwechsel nicht klarkommen) stehe ich dann zwar mit einem halbfertigen Haus da - aber auch mit einem halb vollen Konto. Und es gibt immer mehr als eine Firma, wir leben hier schließlich nicht in einer Planwirtschaft.


Darauf muß sich auch eine Baufirma erstmal einlassen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die da mitspielen, zumal bei großen Pojekten auch erstmal Material und Maschinen angekauft werden müssen. Wenn es Geld erst nach Leistung gewisser Bauabschnitte gibt, kann es gut sein, daß es eben gar keine Bauabschnitte gibt. Die finanzielle Überlebensfähigkeit seiner Firma wird so schnell niemand freiwillig aufs Spiel setzen.

Und wie ich eigentlich schon vorhin schrieb: Der Anbieter wird eine Sicherheitsmarge einkalkulieren, die über den tatsächlichen Kosten liegt. Im Endeffekt fährst Du mit so einem Konzept der Fixkosten also im Schnitt immer teurer als mit dynamischen Nachzahlungen.

Einfaches Beispiel:

reine Projektkosten 1. Mio. Euro -> Sowas kann gut und gerne 1,3 Mio. im Endeffekt kosten. Das weiß auch der Bauunternehmer, der sich auf die Ausschreibung bewirbt. Da er keinen Verlust machen will, wird er keinesfalls ein Gebot unter 1,3 Mio. abgeben, sondern wahrscheinlich eher die Region 1,4 bis 1,5 anpeilen. Lautet das günstigste Angebot nun auf einen Fixpreis von 1,4 Mio., wird dieses angenommen und bezahlt werden. Wenn der Bau aber tatsächlich nur 1,1 Mio. gekostet hat, weil manche Dinge vielleicht nur unwesentlich teurer wurden, als man annehmen konnte, hat der Auftraggeber ganz pauschal 300.000 Euro zuviel bezahlt. Gut, den Bauunternehmer freut's. Aber ist das wirklich das, wo Du hinwillst? Kann ich nicht so ganz glauben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Aber ohne Konzepte kann doch auch kein rechtlicher Rahmen geklärt werden. Da beißt sich die Katze doch in den Schwanz.


 
Du baust ein Grundkonzept auf, darauf hin wird der rechtliche Rahmen abgesteckt und dann entwickelst du das Konzept für den Bau und die entsprechende Durchführung, hübsch mit einem Modell.
Dann beginnt die Ausschreibung anhand dieses Modells, denn die Bahn/Auftraggeber wollen es exakt so haben wie das Modell ist und die Firmen müssen nun Angebote bringen, wie und wann und mit welchen Kosten sie dieses Modell bauen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Darauf muß sich auch eine Baufirma erstmal einlassen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die da mitspielen, zumal bei großen Pojekten auch erstmal Material und Maschinen angekauft werden müssen. Wenn es Geld erst nach Leistung gewisser Bauabschnitte gibt, kann es gut sein, daß es eben gar keine Bauabschnitte gibt. Die finanzielle Überlebensfähigkeit seiner Firma wird so schnell niemand freiwillig aufs Spiel setzen.



Irgendwer muss irgendwann ein gewisses Risiko tragen, das stimmt. Derzeit ist es zu 100% der Staat, in Zukunft teilweise die Firmen. Dass das für die ein Rückschritt gegenüber der jetztigen "also Betongerippe haben wir fertig, aber wenn noch ein Dach drauf soll, muss nochmal soviel gezahlt werden, denn Geld ist alle"-Prinzipes ist, ist klar - und Sinn der Sache. Je nach Unterteilung sollte das Risiko aber handhabbar sein, es sind ja keine 10-Mann-Firmchen, die ein Konzept für ein Milliardenprojekt unterbreiten.
Einer der beliebtesten Gründe für explodierende Baukosten scheint sowieso immer wieder eindringendes Grundwasser zu sein, d.h. man merkt sehr früh, dass da was nicht nach Plan läuft. (Im aktuellen Schema aber eben trotzdem erst nach Vertragsunterzeichung und Zahlungsgarantie in großer Höhe)



> Und wie ich eigentlich schon vorhin schrieb: Der Anbieter wird eine Sicherheitsmarge einkalkulieren, die über den tatsächlichen Kosten liegt. Im Endeffekt fährst Du mit so einem Konzept der Fixkosten also im Schnitt immer teurer als mit dynamischen Nachzahlungen.



Bei gleich seriös kalkulierten Kosten würde das stimmen - aber nicht viel teurer, denn genau das ist der Punkt, wo ein Unternehmer seine Konkurrenten unterbieten kann (weswegen ich ja bei einer schlagartigen Einführung auch bei teuersten Projekten eine Reihe von Reinfällen erwarten würde, bei denen sich Firmen, die noch nie eine seriöse Rechnung anstellen mussten, mit unthaltbaren Dumpingpreisen anbiedern). Der Ist-Vergleich sind aber eben nicht seriös durchgerechnete, sondern schöngerechnete Vorschläge, bei denen selbst naheliegenste Risiken nicht berücksichtigt werden (um beim Wasser zu bleiben: Beispiel Berliner Hauptbahnhof alias "der See". Grundwasser ist in Berlin bei so ziemlich jedem Bau, der mehr als ein Kellergeschoss hat, ein Problem. Aber bei einem 7-8 Etagen in die Tiefe gehenden Bau mit umfangreichem Tunnelsystem kam es "überraschend" und führte zu "unerwarteten" Mehrkosten und Verzögerungen ). Denn das würde nur den Angebotspreis steigern (und damit die Chancen auf den Zuschlag gegen 0 senken), aber es hätte keinerlei Vorteile für die Firma, da sämtliche Nachbesserungen eh bezahlt werden. Mit Nachbesserungen wird das ganze dann aber deutlich teurer, als wenn man von Anfang an gründlich statt billig geplant hätte.



> Einfaches Beispiel:
> 
> reine Projektkosten 1. Mio. Euro -> Sowas kann gut und gerne 1,3 Mio. im Endeffekt kosten. Das weiß auch der Bauunternehmer, der sich auf die Ausschreibung bewirbt. Da er keinen Verlust machen will, wird er keinesfalls ein Gebot unter 1,3 Mio. abgeben, sondern wahrscheinlich eher die Region 1,4 bis 1,5 anpeilen. Lautet das günstigste Angebot nun auf einen Fixpreis von 1,4 Mio., wird dieses angenommen und bezahlt werden. Wenn der Bau aber tatsächlich nur 1,1 Mio. gekostet hat, weil manche Dinge vielleicht nur unwesentlich teurer wurden, als man annehmen konnte, hat der Auftraggeber ganz pauschal 300.000 Euro zuviel bezahlt. Gut, den Bauunternehmer freut's. Aber ist das wirklich das, wo Du hinwillst? Kann ich nicht so ganz glauben...


 
Mach das ganze zweimal und der Konkurrenzunternehmer wird dir ein Angebot für 1,2 Millionen unterbreiten. (Das sich, wie ich unsere Finanzdienstleister kenne, aus erwarteten 1 Million Kosten und 0,2 Millionen Versicherungsbeitrag gegen etwaige Steigerungen zusammensetzt)
Schreibe es dagegen mit Nachzahlungen aus und du bekommst ein Angebot über 0,8 Millonen, dass dann für 0,5 Millionen nachgebessert werden muss und aufgrund der einhergehenden Verzögerungen nochmal 15% teurer wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Komischerweise funktioniert das mit den Festkosten im privaten Bereich durchaus.
Ich habe jahrelang als E-Installateur gearbeitet und 'durfte' auch Angebote für meinen Chef machen.
Da wurde auf Festpreisbasis angeboten und für die Preissteigerung ein entsprechender Satz (bsp. 'Steigerung der Preise um 2%/Jahr ab 1992' oder auch der Inflation angepasst) eingefügt.
Reich wird man damit nicht, aber man kann kostendeckend arbeiten.

Schiffe oder Flugzeuge - auch teilweise Objekte im Hundertmillionenbereich, vor allem Kreuzfahrtschiffe oder der A380 - werden heute immer mit Festpreis angeboten. Und mit Vertragsstrafen bei Zeitüberschreitung!
Und dennoch machen die Anbieter - die Werften und Flugzeugbauer - das mit.

Es liegt also vor allem am Kunden - in unserem Falle die DB AG - ob er einen Festpreis haben will oder nicht.
Und gegen den Bankrott des Anbieters kann man sich - auf Kosten des Anbieters, der das Geld bei Erfüllung des Vertrages zurück bekommt - versichern.
Das ist in anderen Ländern völlig normal und üblich.

Es geht also und ist in der Privatwirtschaft - zu welcher ich die DB AG nicht zähle - durchaus üblich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## frEnzy (27. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt brisante Neuigkeiten  So wie es aussieht, sind für einen Bruchteil der Kosten von S21 Veränderungen am Kopfbahnhof möglich, die eine erheblich bessere Leistung des jetzigen (dann leicht veränderten) Kopfbahnhofs möglich machen. Es wird immer deutlicher, dass bei S21 absolut nichts mehr stimmt, außer die Rendite für die Bauunternehmen...

Kopfbahnhof versus Stuttgart 21: Das Alte schlägt die Moderne - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Es gibt brisante Neuigkeiten  So wie es aussieht, sind für einen Bruchteil der Kosten von S21 Veränderungen am Kopfbahnhof möglich, die eine erheblich bessere Leistung des jetzigen (dann leicht veränderten) Kopfbahnhofs möglich machen. Es wird immer deutlicher, dass bei S21 absolut nichts mehr stimmt, außer die Rendite für die Bauunternehmen...
> 
> Kopfbahnhof versus Stuttgart 21: Das Alte schlägt die Moderne - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


 
Im Prinzip ist die Erkenntnis nicht neu. Irgendwoher habe ich das letzten November ja auch schon gewusst: 



Rolk schrieb:


> In wie fern soll das Projekt denn sinnvoll sein? Da  werden mehrere Milliarden € für einen Bahnhof verbrannt von dem  Optimisten sagen er wird 30 % mehr Kapazität haben und Pessimisten er  wird 50 % weniger Kapazität haben. Wenn ich sehe das der neue Bahnhof  nur noch die hälfte der Bahnsteige haben wird halte ich die Pessimisten  für Realisten.
> Dann sind da noch diverse Planungsfehler wie  z.B. das der ICE öfter mal Regionalzügen mit Verspätung hinterherzuckeln  werden muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man gehässig ist.... 
.. könnte man sagen, dass sich durch den Umbau für Stuttgart 21 ein paar Firmen subventionieren lassen.


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2011)

Irgendeinen Grund muss Stuttgart 21 ja haben. Vielleicht sind auch einfach nur ein paar finanzstarke Investoren mit den richtigen Kontakten scharf auf die frei werdenden Grundstücke. Immerhin sind das riesige Flächen mitten im zugebauten Stuttgart.


----------



## onslaught (2. November 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Grund muss Stuttgart 21 ja haben.



Gute Lobbyarbeit, Prestigedenken der Politiker, Profitdenken der Investoren. Alles andere ist unwichtig.


----------



## axel25 (2. November 2011)

Kürz es auf Prestige-Denken . Das passt besser zur aktuellen Bahnpolitik.


----------



## watercooled (21. November 2011)

*Wie funktioniert die Volksabstimmung 2011? (S21)*

Hey,

erklärt mir mal bitte für Dummies wie die Volksabstimmung 2011 für S21 funktioniert! (Quorum wtf?!) 

mfg


----------



## mempi (21. November 2011)

*AW: Wie funktioniert die Volksabstimmung 2011? (S21)*

Was willst du denn genau wissen?

Also grundlegend darf jeder wahlberechtigte Bürger von Baden Württenberg zur Wahl gehen. Abgestimmt wird über das Kündigungsgesetz. Alles etwas verwirrend.

Du wirst zwei Wahlmöglichkeiten haben:

Ja: bedeutet du stimmst für das Kündigungsgesetz d.h. das Land wird den Vertrag mit der Bahn und der Stadt Stuttgart kündigen -> S21 wird nicht gebaut (wobei das rechtlich schwierig ist, denn so einfach kann das eigentlich nicht gekündigt werden, würde also noch einiges an Nachwehen bedeuten)

Nein: bedeutet das Land kann den Vertrag nicht kündigen und das Projekt S21 wird normal gebaut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2011)

Und Quorum heißt nichts weiter, als das es eine Mindestgrenze von abzugebenen Stimmen gibt. Wenn weniger Leute überhaupt ihr Kreuzchen machen, dann hat das Ergebniss keine Bedeutung, weil eben 80% der Wähler sagen "mir doch wurscht".

Das einzig leicht irritierende an der Sache ist eben, dass eine Volksbefragung nur zum politischen Teil, d.h. zur Gesetzgebung gemacht werden kann und nicht zum Thema als solches, so dass eben nicht für/gegen S21, sondern für/gegen der bisherigen Beschlüsse (=wird gebaut) abstimmt. Aber wer den Unterschied nicht kapiert, der hat vermutlich auch keine fundierte Meinung zu Milliardenprojekten.


----------



## Abufaso (23. November 2011)

Weshalb lässt man ganz Baden Württemberg abstimmen? Denn, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, den meisten Leuten die nicht im Großraum Stuttgart wohnen ist es egal ob das Gesetz durchkommt oder nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

weil die regierung (in der ja jetzt die grünen sitzen) zeigen will/muss, das sie was macht...scheinbar kann man nix anderes machen als ständig auf S21 rum zu reiten...*kopfschüttel*

ich bin immer noch dagegen das der staat hier überhaupt mitsprache recht hat, denn der bahnhof gehört der BAHN (sicher über die anteile die der bund an der bahn hat kann man mitreden, keine frage, aber nicht "einfach so" - vor allem kann man finde ich, nicht einfach ein beschlossenes projekt rückgängig machen, denn das zeigt das die politik unzuverlässig ist, wenn sie einem fördermittel versprechen bzw. überlassen und man dann anfängt zu bauen und dann auf einmal *PUFF* sind die mittel weg, weil der bau UNGELIEBT ist?....sorry, aber die wollen wohl echt, das NIEMAND mehr irgendwo investiert, weil das ganze dann oft auch noch bestraft wird und wenn die so weiter machen wird niemand mehr bei uns investieren (vor allem ausländische investoren nicht), weil wir unzuverlässig sind (!)...ist ja international nicht anders, deutschland ist vielen verbündeten zu unzuverlässig, weil wir ständige "NEIN"-Nörgler sind (auslandseinsätze sag ich nur...ich meine Libyen ist da so ein stichwort, ich meine wer kriegt nun die aufträge von da? - wir NICHT weil wir dem volk da unten nicht geholfen haben. Finde das SEHR GUT, weil wir es auch net verdient hätten...naja ich komme vom thema ab deshalb back to topic:

finde halt das sich die regierung die jetzt dran ist raus halten sollte (und auch die protestierer zwar protestieren können - was ja gutes recht ist - aber halt nicht auf dem gelände, weil das besitz der bahn ist und ich auch nicht bei meinem nachbarn ins haus gehen kann - HAUSFRIEDENSBRUCH (!) - und den dabei stören kann wie er umbaut, nur weil der staat ihm z.B. eine förderung für seine neue heizung zahlt und ich mir denke "zu teuer, das verhindere ich!"...), vor allem da die mittel ja zugesagt sind (da gibt es verträge drüber würde ich mal sagen) und man - auch wenn man neu dran ist - net einfach alles umwerfen kann!

mfg LAX


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2011)

Sollen sie doch S21 bauen - wenn der Bahnhof (in ein paar Jahren) nicht so funktioniert wie die Bahn und ihre Marionetten die ganze Zeit propagiert haben, sollte man sie zur Kasse bitten.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

genau das!

mfg LAX
ps: aber bis bewiesen ist das es nicht klapptl, hat IMHO KEINER das RECHT dagegen noch vor zu gehen (ich meine die verträge sind unterschrieben!)


----------



## Rolk (23. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sollen sie doch S21 bauen - wenn der Bahnhof (in ein paar Jahren) nicht so funktioniert wie die Bahn und ihre Marionetten die ganze Zeit propagiert haben, sollte man sie zur Kasse bitten.


 
Genau das ist das Problem. In ein paar Jahren wird das Projekt 10 Milliarden € aufgefressen haben oder gar als Bauruine enden und die Verantwortlichen werden wieder nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen. Die haben dann doch längst ihre Schäffchen im trockenen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Genau und dann wird die Regierung/Leute bestraft, die dann an der Macht hocken, aber dafür eigentlich nichts können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Weshalb lässt man ganz Baden Württemberg abstimmen? Denn, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, den meisten Leuten die nicht im Großraum Stuttgart wohnen ist es egal ob das Gesetz durchkommt oder nicht.



Es geht um die Kosten, die dem Land dadurch entstehen. Das geht alle BWler was an - wenn sie sich natürlich nicht für ihre eigenen Interessen interessieren... Demokratie erfordert Partizipation. Die Landesregierung hat auch gar keine Möglichkeit, den Bau als solches zu stoppen, aber sie will eben versuchen, aus ihren Finanzierungsverpflichtungen rauszukommen. Wenn die Bahn dann trotzdem baut, ist das ihr gutes Recht. Nur: Die Bahn hat sich ja überhaupt erst durch massive staatliche Hilfen zum Bau überreden lassen, weil sie genau weiß, dass es sich so nicht rechnet.

Die Stuttgarter könnten eigentlich noch einmal getrennt einen Entscheid über den Anteil der Stadt machen (und die Bundesdeutschen bitte über den des Bundes und dessen Tochterunternehmen ) 




DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: aber bis bewiesen ist das es nicht klapptl, hat IMHO KEINER das RECHT dagegen noch vor zu gehen (ich meine die verträge sind unterschrieben!)


 
Jup, lass doch erstmal gucken, ob es wirklich eine Schnappsidee ist, vielleicht sind die Milliarden ja doch nicht in den Sand gesetzt... 



Rolk schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. In ein paar Jahren wird das Projekt 10 Milliarden € aufgefressen haben oder gar als Bauruine enden und die Verantwortlichen werden wieder nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen. Die haben dann doch längst ihre Schäffchen im trockenen...


 
Politiker pauschal haftbar zu machen, ist leider kaum möglich (der Job erfordert nunmal viele wichtige Entscheidungen auf mangelhafter, weil nicht aus der Zukunft stammender, Grundlage und wenn man dafür persönlich haftbar wäre, würde ihn niemand mehr machen) und ehe Einzelfälle mal sooo extrem ausfallen...
Mappus kriegt man schon jetzt nichtmal mehr wegen der Vernichtung von Landesmilliarden bei einem gewissen Atomkonzern dran.


----------



## Rolk (23. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mappus kriegt man schon jetzt nichtmal mehr wegen der Vernichtung von Landesmilliarden bei einem gewissen Atomkonzern dran.



Genau an das Beispiel habe ich auch gedacht. Es ist ja schon ein riesen Fortschritt das sich jemand getraut hat zu sagen das in Erwägung gezogen wird zu prüfen, ob rechtliche Schritte machbar/sinnvoll sind.


----------



## axel25 (25. November 2011)

@DarthLAX: 
1. DIe Infrastruktur der deutschen Bahn AG ist Staatseigentum (Volkseigentum?), sprich, es ist Angelegenheit des Staates, den Eisenbahnverkehrsunternehmen (EVU) das zu geben, auf was sie fahren. Das sind dann zwar in der Regel so aus, das die Bahn AG die Infrastruktur wartet/besitzt, letztendlich liegt die Finanzierung neuer Strecken/Renovierungen der Strecken beim Staat.
2. Gibt es zur Bahnprivatisierung so einige Klauseln bei uns: Meldet eine Privatbahn beispielsweise Interesse an Infratrukur an, an der die DB kein Interesse mehr hat, übergeht der Betrieb an ein die Privatbahn. Genau das geschieht derzeit in Stuttgart.


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

um hier mal wieder Leben reinzubringen!
Abstimmung ist durch, Beteilgung war mäßig, mit der Annahme, das ALLE die wirklich dagegen waren sowieso abgestimmt haben (so ist das nunmal, der Radikalismus ist berechenbar ), es dem Rest egal war und sogar noch 60% für den Weiterbau waren, wurde der Antrag mit erschütternder Mehrheit niedergeschlagen.
Der Grüne kann nun ohne Probleme den Bau durchschlagen, er hat leichtes Regieren, hat doch die Mehrheit entschieden.

Eure Meinung zur Abstimmung und dem nun folgenden Ringen um die Mehrkosten?


----------



## Falk (29. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich nicht direkt betroffen bin (anderes Bundesland) entspricht es meinem Demokratieverständnis, dass jetzt alle das Votum akzeptieren und nicht weitere Kosten z.B. mit Blockaden verursachen. Die Finanzierung ist ein anderes Problem, aber hier finden sich wahrscheinlich auch konstruktive Vorschläge (und wenn es viel zu teuer ist wird es eh nicht gebaut oder der Plan überarbeitet).


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2011)

Naja, war ja abzusehen. Erfahrung macht klug (manchmal), vielleicht macht die nächste Volksabstimmung mehr Sinn. Ich bin nur mal gespannt mit welchen Tricks die Deckelung umgangen wird und wer für die Mehrkosten politisch verantwortlich gemacht wird.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. November 2011)

Mir kommt das komisch vor, das nach diesen ganzen Aufruhr(der Masse), jetzt auf einmal die meißten "Demokratisch" dafür gestimmt haben sollen 

-sie wollten das Projekt mit allen mitteln durchsetzen
-fingen schon mit den Abriß an, obwohl noch nix entschieden war
-hängt da sehr viel Geld für gewisse Wirtschaftszweige drann, die der Steuerzahler bezahlen darf

das war mein erster Gedanke, als ich das gästern im Radio auf Arbeit hörte .


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> ... und nicht weitere Kosten z.B. mit Blockaden verursachen. Die Finanzierung ist ein anderes Problem, aber hier finden sich wahrscheinlich auch konstruktive Vorschläge (und wenn es viel zu teuer ist wird es eh nicht gebaut oder der Plan überarbeitet).


 
Tja, das haben die Hamburger auch mal von der Elbphilharmonie gedacht.
Überschaubare Baukosten und wenns zu teuer wird, überlegt man es sich noch mal....
Und was ist heute? 

Stuttgart 21 wird genauso enden, die Baukosten sind jetzt schon in der Theorie deutlich über dem, was mal geplant war.
Was wird dann am Ende sein, wenn das Teil fertig ist?
 Elbphilharmonie Reloaded hoch 20?


----------



## Falk (29. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, das haben die Hamburger auch mal von der Elbphilharmonie gedacht.
> Überschaubare Baukosten und wenns zu teuer wird, überlegt man es sich noch mal....
> Und was ist heute?
> 
> ...


 
Nur das die Elbphilharmonie nachgewiesen sicher noch weniger für die weitere Entwicklung Hamburgs bringt als Stuttgart 21 für die entsprechende Region (da besteht wenigstens die theoretische Möglichkeit, dass die Infrastruktur-Maßnahmen irgendwas bewirken in 30 Jahren). 

Ich denke, dass in den Medien auch immer eher die Dargestellt wurden, die dagegen waren - die waren ja auch spannender als die, die entweder dafür sind oder denen es schlicht egal ist. Wenn es kein Bahnhof geworden wäre hätte schon irgendwer ein anderes Projekt gefunden, um das Geld zu verheizen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2011)

Wie war denn überhaupt die Beteiligung?
Lag die noch unter dem üblichen Schnitt derer, die zur normalen Wahl gehen?

Dagegen sein kann man immer, für praktisch alles.
Du musst nur etwas finde, das die Massen bewegt, hat man ja an Japans Atomreaktor gesehen, das hat der CDU ihr Stambundesland gekostet.


----------



## Chakka_cor (29. November 2011)

Hi,

also ich finde das Ergebnis des Bürgerentscheides ja genial 

Da haben viele aus Protest die Grünen gewählt weil Sie der Schwarz-Gelben-Regierung eines auswischen wollten und jetzt stehen die Grünen aufgrund des Bürgerentscheides hinter dem Projekt und somit eingentlich gegen den Wählerwillen der sie gewählt hat.

Wenn man das mal nicht Ironie des Schicksals nennen will. 

Wie man nicht schwer erraten kann bin ich wie MalkavianChild für den Bau.


----------



## Falk (29. November 2011)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich finde das Ergebnis des Bürgerentscheides ja genial
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht wollten die Leute ja die Grünen und den Bahnhof - aber eben Schwarz-Gelb abwählen. Hat jetzt ja prima geklappt


----------



## Chakka_cor (29. November 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollten die Leute ja die Grünen und den Bahnhof - aber eben Schwarz-Gelb abwählen. Hat jetzt ja prima geklappt



könnte sein aber ich denke ehr die wollten weder Schwarz/Gelb noch den Bahnhof aber das zu vertiefen wäre wie eine Diskusion was ehr da war, das Huhn oder das Ei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Nur das die Elbphilharmonie nachgewiesen sicher noch weniger für die weitere Entwicklung Hamburgs bringt als Stuttgart 21 für die entsprechende Region (da besteht wenigstens die theoretische Möglichkeit, dass die Infrastruktur-Maßnahmen irgendwas bewirken in 30 Jahren).



Wie mans nimmt. Beim Bahnhof selbst (die Trassen drum rum waren ja schon immer ein seperates Thema) besteht ja weiterhin die Befürchtung, dass er nicht nur nichts nützt, sondern sogar schadet - bei der Elbphilharmonie hofft man, dass sie Leute von Außerhalb anzieht (bereits muss Hamburg keine Werbung mehr machen, um im Gespräch zu bleiben). 



> Ich denke, dass in den Medien auch immer eher die Dargestellt wurden, die dagegen waren - die waren ja auch spannender als die, die entweder dafür sind oder denen es schlicht egal ist. Wenn es kein Bahnhof geworden wäre hätte schon irgendwer ein anderes Projekt gefunden, um das Geld zu verheizen...



99% der Medien sind immer da, wo es Verletzte gibt oder zumindest welche geben könnte. Was anderes wollen die Zuschauer zu einem zu großen Teil halt nicht sehen...
Fürs Geld verheizen hat Mappus übrigens auch andere Gelegenheiten gefunden (Stichwort: "lasst Milliarden in AKWs stecken") und die Bundesregierung ja sowieso (z.B. "lasst den Atomkonzernen Milliarden zufließen"  ) 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie war denn überhaupt die Beteiligung?
> Lag die noch unter dem üblichen Schnitt derer, die zur normalen Wahl gehen?



Hab kein Endergebnis gehört, aber Sonntagmittag war die Beteiligung überall leicht unterdurchschnittlich, außer in Stuttgart selbst.




Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Da haben viele aus Protest die Grünen gewählt weil Sie der Schwarz-Gelben-Regierung eines auswischen wollten und jetzt stehen die Grünen aufgrund des Bürgerentscheides hinter dem Projekt und somit eingentlich gegen den Wählerwillen der sie gewählt hat.



Naja - bei der Wahl der Grünen spielten noch eine ganze Menge mehr Aspekte eine Rolle, als nur "Bahnhof verhindern":
- Anti-AKW
- Pro-Demokratie (selbst Leute, die nicht gegen den Bahnhof waren, waren -in Anbetracht der großen Proteste- z.T. für eine Volksbefragung)
- Die Kombination aus beidem: Gegen die Regierung, die am Parlament vorbei die Hälfte von EnBW gekauft hat (zu Aufsichtsratsposten&Co sag ich mal nichts...)
- Leute, die prinzipiell gegen S21 waren, aber auch der Meinung, dass ein Zurück nicht mehr möglich bzw. noch teurer wäre, dürften auch nicht-CDU-nicht-FDP-nicht-SPD gewählt, aber im Entscheid gegen einen Ausstieg gestimmt haben


Gespannt bin ich jetzt aber auf die allgemeinen Reaktionen auf den de-facto-doch-Baustopp durch die Finanzierungssperre. Denn es ist seit mindestens einem halben Jahrzehnt klar, dass die bislang vereinbarten Mittel zu 99% nicht ausreichen werden und es ist noch wesentlich länger bekannt, dass die Bahn keine Interesse an S21 hat, es sei denn als Geschenk der Politik. Wenn sich die Landesregierung sperrt, blieben aber nur noch Bund und Stuttgart als Finanzierer übrig. Merkel&Co und dürften im Moment sowieso andere Sorgen haben, als einer grünen Landesregierung den Ausbau des Schienenverkehrs zu finanzieren (schade aber auch, wäre so herrlich ironisch, wenn die Auto/Bus/Flugzeug-Lobbyhörigen aus Berlin das machen müssten  ) und Stuttgart hat sich mit seiner bisherigen Beteiligung schon extrem weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
Also:
Einfach mal drauf losbauen und hoffen, dass die Grünen weg vom Fenster sind, bevor das Geld alle ist?
Doch nicht bauen und die Lachnummer perfekt machen?
Noch zwei Gleise rausstreichen?


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2011)

Vielleicht kommt ja auch wieder ein neuer Bahnchef der Stuttgart 21 wie Mehdorn (oder wars sein Vorgänger? Bin mir da nicht mehr sicher) für ein nicht zu realisierendes Milliardengrab hält.


----------



## Icejester (29. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie war denn überhaupt die Beteiligung?
> Lag die noch unter dem üblichen Schnitt derer, die zur normalen Wahl gehen?



Sie lag über der Wahlbeteiligung der letzten Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg.



> Dagegen sein kann man immer, für praktisch alles.
> Du musst nur etwas finde, das die Massen bewegt, hat man ja an Japans Atomreaktor gesehen, das hat der CDU ihr Stambundesland gekostet.


Dagegen sein ist ja auch immer einfacher als für etwas zu sein, wie ein guter Freund von mir letztens sagte. Ich glaube, da ist was dran...


----------



## nyso (29. November 2011)

Oder sie haben versehentlich das falsche angekreuzt^^

"Nein" war Ja zum Stop, und "Ja" war nein zum Stop


----------



## plaGGy (29. November 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oder sie haben versehentlich das falsche angekreuzt^^
> 
> "Nein" war Ja zum Stop, und "Ja" war nein zum Stop


 
Dann haben sie es umsomehr verdient verloren zu haben, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Ich meine gelesen zu haben das die Wahlbeteiligung bei knapp 50% war?
Kann das sein? Meinte das im Augenwinkel im Videotext gesehen zu haben.



Falk schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass in den Medien auch immer eher die  Dargestellt wurden, die dagegen waren - die waren ja auch spannender als  die, die entweder dafür sind oder denen es schlicht egal ist. Wenn es  kein Bahnhof geworden wäre hätte schon irgendwer ein anderes Projekt  gefunden, um das Geld zu verheizen...


 


Ja ich finds immer lustig, das die Medien sich auf die bösen Polizisten stürzen, die ja die Demonstranten mit Gewalt wegtragen, Beispiel Castor aktuell.
Dabei hat mir ein guter Bekannter, der bei der Bereitschaft unter anderem den letztjährigen Castor geschützt hat mal gezeigt wie er nach der Aktion aussah. Der hatte Hämatome am ganzen Körper und ne angeknackste Rippe, weil ein paar der Radikalen gemeint haben, das sie sich mit der Polizei schlagen müsste.
Das wird btw meist nicht gezeigt .
Soll hier kein Plädoyer für mehr Polizeihärte sein, aber es beruht halt doch meistens auf Gegenseitigkeit, und wenn sich dann die Demonstranten beschweren, sollten sie erstmal auf ihre eigenen Kameraden schauen...

Wenn ich die z.b. Bilder sehe, wo Kinder bei den S21 Demos verletzt wurden, kommt mir die Kotze hoch.
Den Eltern gehört das Sorgerecht entzogen. Ich kann doch nicht meine 8-13 jährigen Kinder mit zu einer Demo nehmen, wo sie nichtmal verstehen worum es geht. Das is doch wohl nicht mehr tragbar


----------



## stolle80 (29. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Dann haben sie es umsomehr verdient verloren zu haben, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


 
Ja, geht. Also so wie ich mich kenne würde ich *nein* ankreuzen! Nicht weil ich nicht lesen kann. Ich würde  mir wahrscheinlich garnicht den Text durchlesen der dabei stand sondern nur großes* JA* & *Nein* sehen.
Und das haben einige Leute wahrscheinlich auch. Das ist das eigentliche Problem..die Politiker machen bewusst alles noch komplizierter als es ist. das haben die schon schlau gemacht. Ich halte von der ganzen Wahl nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oder sie haben versehentlich das falsche angekreuzt^^
> 
> "Nein" war Ja zum Stop, und "Ja" war nein zum Stop



Wurde im vorraus von vielen befürchtet, aber rein von der Logik her:
Gegner sollten im Schnitt nicht blöder oder intelligenter sein, als Befürworter, d.h. ohne weitere Information sollten genausoviele "Ja"-Meiner fälschlicherweise "Nein" angekreuzt haben, wie "Nein"-Meiner fälschlicherweise "Ja". Ohne weitere Information. Da die S21-Gegner aber wesentlich besser organisiert und vermutlich auch informiert sind, sollte sie sogar zu einem größeren Anteil das richtige angekreuzt und so einen leichten Vorteil gehabt haben.




plaGGy schrieb:


> Ja ich finds immer lustig, das die Medien sich auf die bösen Polizisten stürzen, die ja die Demonstranten mit Gewalt wegtragen, Beispiel Castor aktuell.
> Dabei hat mir ein guter Bekannter, der bei der Bereitschaft unter anderem den letztjährigen Castor geschützt hat mal gezeigt wie er nach der Aktion aussah. Der hatte Hämatome am ganzen Körper und ne angeknackste Rippe, weil ein paar der Radikalen gemeint haben, das sie sich mit der Polizei schlagen müsste.
> Das wird btw meist nicht gezeigt .



Also in Medien, die ich konsumiere, wird das gezeigt bzw. erwähnt - und die ÖR und z.T. eher linksoriente Tageszeitungen sind nun ganz sicher keine Quellen, die niemandem zugänglich oder besonders auf derartige Berichte erpicht wären.



> Soll hier kein Plädoyer für mehr Polizeihärte sein, aber es beruht halt doch meistens auf Gegenseitigkeit, und wenn sich dann die Demonstranten beschweren, sollten sie erstmal auf ihre eigenen Kameraden schauen...



"Kamerad"schaften haben sich afaik weder an Anti-S21- noch an Anti-Castor-Demonstrationen beteiligt. Die Veranstalten für gewöhnlich ihre eigenen Nummern, wo sie sauber abgetrennt von der als eklig empfundenen Mehrheitsgesellschaft marschieren können. Bei S21 und Castor findest du demokratisch (okay - z.T. Räte-demokratisch...) engagierte Bürger, die ihre Rechte nutzen, um ihre individuelle Meinung zu vertreten. Und wenn ICH eins auf die Rübe kriege, wenn ich meine Rechte wahrnehme, weil jemand anders, der mir scheiß egal und alles andere als "mein Kamerad" ist, Polizisten angreift und die Polizei unfähig ist, damit umzugehen, dann kann ich mich wohl mit Fug und Recht darüber beschweren, wenn ich für seine Straftaten bestraft werde.
In so einer Banenrepublik, dass im Zweifelsfall irgendwer festgenommen und bestraft wird, wenn man den Täter nicht schnappen kann, leben wir nämlich eigentlich nicht.

(Anm.: Soll keine Verteidigung der Castor-Aktionisten sein. Zum ersten würde das hier den Rahmen sprengen, zum zweiten haben wir passendere Threads und zum dritten bin ich mir durchaus darüber im klaren, dass einige der Aktionen den Rahmen der demokratischen Meinungsäußerung weit überschreiten. Aber der Umgang von Polizisten mit Demonstranten, der oftmals nicht nur Sippenhaft darstellt, sondern fast schon systematische Verfolgung ALLER politisch auch nur leicht Abweichenden grenzt und dabei Grund- und Menschenrechte in Frage stellt, passt -leider- durchaus zu S21)


----------



## stolle80 (29. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wurde im vorraus von vielen befürchtet, aber rein von der Logik her:
> Gegner sollten im Schnitt nicht blöder oder intelligenter sein, als Befürworter, d.h. ohne weitere Information sollten genausoviele "Ja"-Meiner fälschlicherweise "Nein" angekreuzt haben, wie "Nein"-Meiner fälschlicherweise "Ja". Ohne weitere Information. Da die S21-Gegner aber wesentlich besser organisiert und vermutlich auch informiert sind, sollte sie sogar zu einem größeren Anteil das richtige angekreuzt und so einen leichten Vorteil gehabt haben.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sehe ich nicht so. Der otto normal Bürger z.B. jetzt ich kriegt das direkt oder indirekt ( TV ) mit. Weiß er ist dagegen..also geht er bewusst zur Wahl um auch dagegen zu stimmen, nicht wahr? So, er lässt sich auf nichts ein, keine parteischen Texte usw. Ein klares *Nein*. Dann gibt es noch Ausländische Bürger + Bürger mit einem niedrigerem IQ die wahrscheinlich auch ein "Nein" gewählt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2011)

Wer zu einer Abstimmung geht, ohne sich auch nur fünf Minuten zu informieren (es wurde wirklich viel über die unglückliche Formulierung berichtet, die sich rechtlich nicht umgehen ließ) und dann auch noch abstimmt, ohne sich die Wahlunterlagen durchzulesen, der hat, wie plaggy schon schrieb, halt Pech gehabt. Ausländische Mitbürger wären da zugegebenermaßen im Nachteil, aber afaik waren nur deutsche Staatsbürger zugelassen.

Aber ich will auch gar nicht sagen, dass niemand falsch abgestimmt hätte (es gibt sicherlich genug Leute, die "wissen", dass sie nicht mehr wissen müssen, als dass ihr NEIN das einzig wichtige ist), ich sage nur, dass der Anteil derjenigen, die falsch stimmen, unter den S21-Akzeptieren höher gewesen sein wird, als unter den besser informierten S21-Gegnern. Das heißt es gab mehr Leute, die "Ja"(ich bin für das Ende von S21) gestimmt haben, obwohl sie S21 gut finden, als es Leute gab, die "Nein"(ich bin gegen eine Änderung der Lage) angekreuzt haben in dem Glauben, damit gegen S21 zu stimmen. Wären alle Wähler ihrer Verantwortung gerecht geworden, wäre das Ergebnis also noch eindeutiger gewesen.


----------



## plaGGy (30. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Kamerad"schaften haben sich afaik weder an Anti-S21- noch an Anti-Castor-Demonstrationen beteiligt. Die Veranstalten für gewöhnlich ihre eigenen Nummern, wo sie sauber abgetrennt von der als eklig empfundenen Mehrheitsgesellschaft marschieren können. Bei S21 und Castor findest du demokratisch (okay - z.T. Räte-demokratisch...) engagierte Bürger, die ihre Rechte nutzen, um ihre individuelle Meinung zu vertreten. Und wenn ICH eins auf die Rübe kriege, wenn ich meine Rechte wahrnehme, weil jemand anders, der mir scheiß egal und alles andere als "mein Kamerad" ist, Polizisten angreift und die Polizei unfähig ist, damit umzugehen, dann kann ich mich wohl mit Fug und Recht darüber beschweren, wenn ich für seine Straftaten bestraft werde.
> In so einer Banenrepublik, dass im Zweifelsfall irgendwer festgenommen und bestraft wird, wenn man den Täter nicht schnappen kann, leben wir nämlich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> (Anm.: Soll keine Verteidigung der Castor-Aktionisten sein. Zum ersten würde das hier den Rahmen sprengen, zum zweiten haben wir passendere Threads und zum dritten bin ich mir durchaus darüber im klaren, dass einige der Aktionen den Rahmen der demokratischen Meinungsäußerung weit überschreiten. Aber der Umgang von Polizisten mit Demonstranten, der oftmals nicht nur Sippenhaft darstellt, sondern fast schon systematische Verfolgung ALLER politisch auch nur leicht Abweichenden grenzt und dabei Grund- und Menschenrechte in Frage stellt, passt -leider- durchaus zu S21)



Ich meinte mit Kameraden keine rechten oder linken Splittergruppen, wenigstens nicht explizit. Meinte das eher im Sinne von Mitdemonstranten jeglicher Art, ich seh das Wort wohl nicht so vorbelastet wie einige andere hier.
Und naja, ich versteh unter freier Meinungsäußerung was anderes als Sachbeschädigung (so geschehen sowohl beim Castor als auch bei S21).
Ich darf mich nicht beschweren, wenn 10 Meter neben mir Leute mit Steinen und anderen Sachen werfen, ich nichts dagegen tue und dann eventuell eben eine gewisse Polizeihärte zu spüren bekomme, und zu dieser Meinung steh ich auch. Entweder ich grenze mich davon zeitlich, örtlich ab, oder ich greife mit Zivilcourage zu und verhindere sowas im Kern, was idR kein Problem ist, da solche Sachen meist von wenigen Individuen ausgehen. 
Fälle solcher Courage hat es bereits zu genüge gegeben, leider fällt mir explizit kein Beispiel dazu ein, hab aber bildlich noch eine Reportage darüber im Kopf.

Und ich will nun nicht irgendwem das Recht auf Meinungsäußerung streitig machen, aber da ist leider inzwischen etwas verkommen, als Allheil-Mittel, um alles zu rechtfertigen, von Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses über Sachbeschädigung bis hin zu Prügeleien mit der Polizei.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, was der Castor und die Demonstrationen alles gekostet haben, damit könnte man wahrscheinlich den Bahnhof 10mal fertig bauen oder 2 mal den Atomaustieg finanzieren  (ist übertrieben, jaja... bla... bla  )

Naja, um mal zurück zum Bahnhof zu kommen.
Die Grünen fordern ja nun, das die Demonstrationen aufhören sollen, verständlich meiner Ansicht.
Das sie das nicht tun werden, zeigt mal wieder eindrucksvoll, wieviel den Leuten die Demokratie in Wirklichkeit wert ist


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2011)

Interessant an der Sache finde ich, daß die Hochburgen der Stuttgart-21-Gegner laut Abstimmung mit Stuttgart an sich am wenigsten zu tun haben. In Freiburg im Breisgau haben sich satte 66,5% für die Gesetzesvorlage und damit gegen S21 ausgesprochen. Aber was haben die damit zu tun? Die sind mal runde 200 km von Stuttgart weit weg. Die werden unter der Baustelle mit Sicherheit nicht leiden. Ebenso haben sich Mannheim und Heidelberg gegen den Umbau ausgesprochen. Aber die sind auch 120 bis 130 km weit weg. Was soll sowas?

Aber insgesamt ist es ein gutes Zeichen für Deutschland. Vielleicht sind wir doch nicht in der näheren Zukunft zu lähmendem Stillstand verurteilt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit Kameraden keine rechten oder linken Splittergruppen, wenigstens nicht explizit. Meinte das eher im Sinne von Mitdemonstranten jeglicher Art, ich seh das Wort wohl nicht so vorbelastet wie einige andere hier.



Außerhalb von Splittergruppen bezeichnet "Kameradschaft" ein stabiles, oftmals enges, persönliches Verhältnis, das meist den Rang einer Freundschaft oder höher hat. Das ist mit wildfremden Typen, die mehr oder minder zufällig im Umkreis von 100 m stehen wohl noch unangemessener, als die Bedeutung von "Kameradschaft" im Sinne von "organisierte Personen mit in min. einem Punkt identischer politischer Ansicht", wie sie von rechtsextremen Kameradschaften genutzt wird.
Dreh es, wie du willst, aber eine Demo beinhaltet in aller Regel kein "miteinander", max. eine gewisse Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Organisator. Ansonsten demonstiert man für sich und es ist egal, was jemand anderes macht oder ob er überhaupt anwesend ist.



> Ich darf mich nicht beschweren, wenn 10 Meter neben mir Leute mit Steinen und anderen Sachen werfen, ich nichts dagegen tue und dann eventuell eben eine gewisse Polizeihärte zu spüren bekomme,



Ich darf mich nicht beschweren, wenn 10 Meter (oder 100 m oder, im Wendland, durchaus auch mal 1000+ ) neben mir gewaltbereite Randalierer Straftaten begehen und die Polizei, anstatt ihren Job zu tun und diese gemeingefährliche Gesindel festzunehmen, MICH zusammenprügelt?
Interessante Einstellung. Da kann man dann auch verstehen, wieso Leute zu Anarchisten werden. Lieber gar keine Polizei, als eine, die unschuldige Bürger ihrer Rechte beraubt und Straftäter ungeschoren davonkommen lässt.



> Entweder ich grenze mich davon zeitlich, örtlich ab,



Interessant. Entweder ich versuche im Alleingang die Unfähigkeit des Polizeiappartes unter Aufopferung meiner selbst zu kompensieren, oder ich hab zu Hause zu bleiben und die Klappe zu halten?
Demokratie ist nicht die Herrschaft des körperlich stärkeren, nur mal so als Hinweis.



> Fälle solcher Courage hat es bereits zu genüge gegeben, leider fällt mir explizit kein Beispiel dazu ein, hab aber bildlich noch eine Reportage darüber im Kopf.



Klar gibt es solche Fälle. Und sie sind auch durchaus zu befürworten.
Aber:
Man kann sie nicht verlangen.

Wenn ein 1,60 m / 50 kg Persönchen sich auf der gleichen Kreuzung befindet, wie 5 vermummte, mit polsternder Kleidung geschützte, 1,90 m / 120 kg gewaltbereite Autonome, dann kannst du einfach nicht verlangen das diese Person "Zivilcourage" (alias Selbstmord) zeigt. Umgekehrt kann es aber auch nicht sein, dass diese Person ihre Grundrechte nicht mehr wahrnehmen darf bzw. dass sie Misshandlungen durch den Staatsapparat in kauf nehmen muss, wenn sie dies versucht.
Jeder Bürger in diesem Land hat das Recht, seine Meinung im Rahmen einer Demonstration kund zu tun, ohne das dabei sein Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit beeinträchtigt wird. Und es ist verdammt nochmal der Job der Polizei, sicherzustellen, dass das klappt - und nicht, dem auch noch entgegen zu wirken. Und wenn sie nicht in der Lage ist, dies sicherzustellen, dann müssen Aktionen eben ggf. ausfallen. Und das bedeutet in diesem Fall nicht das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, eines unser höchsten Güter. Sondern z.B. ein Castor-Transport oder eine Baumaßnahme. Ich darf in Deutschland auch keine Live-Musik spielen, wenn ich nicht die nötige Security hinstelle, die nötig ist, um die zu erwartenden Menschenmassen zu kontrollieren und die Verletzung Unschuldiger zu verhindern. Die gleiche Regelung hat imho auf alle Aktionen von überragenden öffentlichen Interesse (und S21 gehörte offensichtlich dazu) angewandt zu werden.



> Ganz zu schweigen davon, was der Castor und die Demonstrationen alles gekostet haben, damit könnte man wahrscheinlich den Bahnhof 10mal fertig bauen oder 2 mal den Atomaustieg finanzieren  (ist übertrieben, jaja... bla... bla  )



 *google*
Um genau zu sein waren es -obwohl es der teuerste Transport aller Zeiten war- wohl 33,5 Millionen. Man kann darüber jammern, dass hier schon wieder die Atomindustrie subventioniert wird - aber im Vergleich zu den Summen, die andernorts in die Kerntechnik gepumpt wurden und werden, sind es Peanuts. In sofern ist auch das Konzept der Demonstranten, Transporte unbezahlbar zu machen, zum scheitern verurteilt.[/offtopic]




Icejester schrieb:


> Aber was haben die damit zu tun?



23523 Widerholung für all diejenigen, die in Threads posten, die sie nicht lesen / die ein Hirn wie ein Sieb haben / ... :

Auf alle Einwohner Baden-Würtembergs kommen durch S21 Kosten in Höhe von gut 800 Millionen Euro (derzeitige Verträge) bis ca. 2000 Millionen Euro (wenn die Hochrechnung zu Baukosten stimmen und die zusätzliche Summe im bisherigen Verhältnis zwischen Bund und Land geteilt wird) zu. (bzw.: Kommen ggf. nicht mehr - aber das sind Äußerungen von nach der Abstimmung)


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2011)

Mir geht Stuttgart 21 mitlerweile tierisch aufn Sack und mir ist auch egal ob sie diesen Scheiss Bahnhof bauen oder nicht.


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 23523 Widerholung für all diejenigen, die in Threads posten, die sie nicht lesen / die ein Hirn wie ein Sieb haben / ... :



Benimm Dich doch nicht immer wie ne offene Hose. Das meine ich durchaus ernst.



> Auf alle Einwohner Baden-Würtembergs kommen durch S21 Kosten in Höhe von gut 800 Millionen Euro (derzeitige Verträge) bis ca. 2000 Millionen Euro (wenn die Hochrechnung zu Baukosten stimmen und die zusätzliche Summe im bisherigen Verhältnis zwischen Bund und Land geteilt wird) zu. (bzw.: Kommen ggf. nicht mehr - aber das sind Äußerungen von nach der Abstimmung)


Das ist keine Begründung für frappierende regionale Unterschiede im Abstimmungsverhalten, weil diese Kosten alle Einwohner gleichermaßen treffen. Wäre das der entscheidende Hintergrund für die Entscheidung der Abstimmenden, müßte die Ablehnung von Stuttgart ausgehend mit zunehmender Entfernung immer weiter abnehmen, weil zusätzliche Beeinträchtigungen durch die Bautätigkeit an sich mit größerer Entfernung immer geringer sind. Das tut sie aber offensichtlich nicht. Die einzig richtige Frage kann daher nur lauten: Was - abgesehen von Kosten und Beeinträchtigung durch Bautätigkeit - ist hierfür der Grund?


----------



## PC GAMER (30. November 2011)

Sollen die Bauen und fertig! Ja es ist viel Geld für was sinnloses aber hey wer war schon nicht einmal bei Mac oder King oder Subway obwohl er kein hunger hatte mit den paar Euros könntest du auch ein menschen retten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Benimm Dich doch nicht immer wie ne offene Hose. Das meine ich durchaus ernst.
> 
> Das ist keine Begründung für frappierende regionale Unterschiede im Abstimmungsverhalten, weil diese Kosten alle Einwohner gleichermaßen treffen. Wäre das der entscheidende Hintergrund für die Entscheidung der Abstimmenden, müßte die Ablehnung von Stuttgart ausgehend mit zunehmender Entfernung immer weiter abnehmen, weil zusätzliche Beeinträchtigungen durch die Bautätigkeit an sich mit größerer Entfernung immer geringer sind. Das tut sie aber offensichtlich nicht. Die einzig richtige Frage kann daher nur lauten: Was - abgesehen von Kosten und Beeinträchtigung durch Bautätigkeit - ist hierfür der Grund?


 
Du meinst es ernst, dass man dich erst darauf hinweisen muss, dass "möglicher Nutzen" (in 200 km Entfernung sicher null, da finden selbst Optimisten nur noch wenig, was prinzipiell für das Projekt spricht) ein dritter Faktor ist oder dass es eine 10%ige Abweichung vom Durchschnitt auch einfach nur Zufall sein könnte?
Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2011)

Ich wohne im Norden, ich habe die Berichte über den Bahnhof gelesen, auch die Fakten (die sind nicht immer einfach zu erkennen) und der neue Bahnhof hat nur für den Fernverkehr einen Vorteil. Eben genau mit dem verdient die Bahn ihr Geld, alles andere ist ein Verlustgeschäft und wird gerne an den Staat abgewälzt.
Daher ist es auch nur logisch, dass die Bahn alles tun wird, damit die Sache durchkommt, schließlich will sie immer noch an die Börse und da guckt man eben nur auf Quartalszahlen und auf sonst nichts.
Was die Sache am Ende wirklich kosten wird, ist der Bahn mehr oder weniger egal, da sie ja weiß, dass Bund und Länder den Bau beenden werden, ganz gleich wie es ausarten sollte.
Denn zurück bauen kannst du dann auch nicht mehr.
Ich persönlich habe übrigens noch nie den Stuttgarter Bahnhof benutzt, und werde es auch nie, ich bevorzuge das Flugzeug, wenns schnell gehen soll.


----------



## frEnzy (16. Dezember 2011)

Baustopp! Baustopp! http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,804223,00.html


----------



## Icejester (16. Dezember 2011)

Armselig.


----------



## scorparc (16. Dezember 2011)

Mein Gott ist das ein gefi**e... Ich kann es nicht mehr sehen/ hören.


Icejester schrieb:


> Armselig.


Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## frEnzy (16. Dezember 2011)

Och, ich finde das gut. Je mehr Steine dem Projekt in den Weg gelegt werden, um so besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, der Juchtenkäfer.
Da scheinen sich aber einige an sehr dünne Strohhalme zu klammern. 

Ich bezweifel mal, dass das der einzige Ort auf der Welt ist, wo es diese Art gibt, daher wird das nicht wirklich lange standhalten und kostet eigentlich nur Geld.


----------



## Woohoo (16. Dezember 2011)

Den Bau noch solange wie möglich behindern und somit die Kosten noch höher treiben, um sich dann über die Kosten aufzuregen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Einige CDU Politiker wünschen sich wohl chinesische Zustände, wo der Staat alles entscheidet und die Bürger sich fügen müssen.


----------



## Woohoo (16. Dezember 2011)

Solche Zustände wünscht sich doch jeder Politiker egal von welcher Partei.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2011)

Mal ehrlich, der Witz ist ja, das diese Dinge immer erst kommen, wenn der Rest schon entschieden ist. Also sollte man hier nicht von einem vorrangig tierlieben Motiv ausgehen.

Erinnert mich an den Ausbau einer Autobahn, die auf 2 km, dem Rest eines Verbindungstückes nicht mehr gebaut wurde, weil im Wald 30 Frösche einer seltenen Art lebten,  nun dafür dürfen nun jeden morgen oder abend die Leute im 2stelligen Km-Stau stehen und die Anwohner unter der Auto-Last leiden . Der Umwelt tuts bestimmt gut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, der Juchtenkäfer.
> Da scheinen sich aber einige an sehr dünne Strohhalme zu klammern.



Es geht nicht um den Käfer und um dünne Strohhalme, es geht darum, dass offensichtlich Genehmigungen ohne die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Sorgfalt rausgegeben wurden. Wie man das deutsche Naturschutzrecht so kennt, könnten zwischen den Bäumen vermutlich die letzten Einhörner leben und man würde eine Genehmigung bekommen, sie niederzubrennen, wenn man verspricht, irgendwo keine Ausgleichsflächen zu schaffen *hustAirbushust* oder einen Ablass zahlt (denn dank unserer Bundesregierung ist das Grün in der Geldbörse ja das schützenswertere). Schließlich gilt es hier ja um ein großes, für die Wirtschaft wichtiges Infrastrukturprojekt...
Aber: Wir leben immer noch in Deutschland und da muss der bürokratische Weg eingehalten werden.
Und offensichtlich wollten da einige Leute bei S21 nicht solange warten und haben lieber ein paar Regelungen ausgelassen... (um vor der Ab-Wahl mit dem Bau beginnen zu können? Oder nur, weil Mappus ja gern mal Milliardensummen auf rechtlich zweifelhafte Wege schickte?  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du so argumentierst, kannst du praktisch alles mit Klagen blockieren, die Frage ist nur, wer will da immer klagen und was kostet das?
So eine Klage einreichen kostet schließlich auch Geld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich nicht. Du kannst nur dann mit einer erfolgreichen Klage die Neuaufnahme eines Genehmigungsverfahrens erreichen, wenn du eben erfolgreich klagst, d.h. wenn das Verfahren fehlerhaft war. Kosten müssten in dem Fall afaik auf das Land übergehen, weil es den Prozess eben verloren hat. Und das "wer" ist auch einfach beantworet: Seit rot-grün können in Deutschland auch NGOs, z.B. Umweltschutzvereine als Kläger auftreten - und machen das auch mit (un)schöner Regelmäßigkeit. (Unschön für die, die sich dann doch an die ohnehin knappen Gesetze halten müssen, Unschön für die Umwelt, dass es so oft nötig ist, schön für den Rechtsstaat, dass wenigstens irgendwer sich um seine Umsetzung bemüht)


----------



## Icejester (19. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einige CDU Politiker wünschen sich wohl chinesische Zustände, wo der Staat alles entscheidet und die Bürger sich fügen müssen.



Wohl kaum! Die CDU ist ja nicht kommunistisch unterwandert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie man das deutsche Naturschutzrecht so kennt, [...]


 
Ja ja. Das alte Nazi-Gesetz. Müssen Dinge, die auf den Nationalsozialismus zurückgehen, nicht automatisch schlecht und verdammenswert sein? Ich würde Dich daher gerne bitten, Deine Gesinnung mal ein wenig auf den Prüfstand zu stellen. Du willst doch hier nicht als Apologet des braunen Mobs auftreten und argumentieren, die hätten noch viel weiter gehen sollen, oder?


----------



## axel25 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass ruyven das irgendwie braun gemeint hat. Nebenbei kann man diesen Satz nur rechts interpretieren, wenn man ihn voreingenommen sieht. Ansonsten wären die Wortkonstrukte "Deutscher Staatsbürger", "deutscher Schäferhund" und "Deutsche Bahn" bereits "rechts"! Tatsächlich ist es nun mal so, dass es in Deutschland für alles meist recht scharf formulierte Gesetze gibt.



> Wohl kaum! Die CDU ist ja nicht kommunistisch unterwandert.



Das mit Sicherheit nicht, dennoch scheint es manchmal so, als wären einige CDU-Politiker froh, wir (=die Bürger) würden weniger denken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es nun mal so, dass es in Deutschland für alles meist recht scharf formulierte Gesetze gibt.


 
Den Eindruck habe ich nicht.


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

Die einzigen scharf formulierten Gesetze sind m.M. nach die des Marktes, denen wird strikt Folge geleistet.

Ich könnte plärren wenn ich seh wie die über 200 Jahre alten Bäume gefällt werden für so ein umstrittenes Projekt.


----------



## axel25 (20. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Eindruck habe ich nicht.


 
@Quanti: Ist wohl eine Frage des Standpunktes: Bei den Schulgesetzen steht einfach alles zum Schulalltag drin (zumindest in Bayern), dass es bei so Sachen wie Umweltschutz anders zugeht ist klar, schließlich ist die Sache des Umweltschutzes Teil der Politik, im Gegensatz zu zum Bsp. Straftaten oder Verkehrsregeln. 
In solchen Bereichen (Umweltschutz etc.) sind die Gesetze halt so formuliert, dass da drin steht, man müsse beim Fällen eines Waldes prüfen, ob darin eine bedrohte Art lebt.
Wie die Prüfung dann aussieht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Gesetze werden ja von Lobbyisten gemacht und die schreiben sich das ja so hin, wie sie es am besten brauchen und das bedeutet eben auch, dass es nicht wirklich eindeutig ist, sondern immer noch ein Interpretationsspielraum bleibt.
Wie jetzt auch. Letztendlich kannst du auch noch klagen, ob nicht noch eine andere Amsel Art im Wald lebt oder ob dort doch noch Rehe vorkommen (auch wenn niemand je eins gesehen hat, ausschließen kann mans ja nicht).
Und das kannst du immer so weiter machen und so weiter und so weiter.
Einerseits völlig richtig, denn wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat, so ist das hier eben, daher kann sowas auch schon mal 20 Jahre dauern oder länger.
Die Frage ist hier, kann man sich das heute noch leisten, sowas so lange zu verzögern oder zu verschleppen?
Wird Deutschland dadurch nicht ans Schlusslicht der Entwicklung gehängt?

Guck dir Texas an. Dort wurden praktisch alle Umweltschutzgesetze entsorgt, die Firmen können machen, was sie wollen. Dadurch sind viele Jobs entstanden (natürlich nur im Mindestlohn Bereich und selbstverständlich ohne Gewerkschaftsbereiligung), aber es sind eben Jobs, besser als zu Hause zu sitzen (verdammt, jetzt verteidige ich schon Rick Perrys Politik ).
Wäre es also klüger einfach die Klagen alle pauschal abzuwenden oder eben ein Gesetz zu machen, das Klagen gegen Großprojekte verbietet?


----------



## plaGGy (20. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir Texas an. Dort wurden praktisch alle Umweltschutzgesetze entsorgt, die Firmen können machen, was sie wollen. Dadurch sind viele Jobs entstanden (natürlich nur im Mindestlohn Bereich und selbstverständlich ohne Gewerkschaftsbereiligung), aber es sind eben Jobs, besser als zu Hause zu sitzen (verdammt, jetzt verteidige ich schon Rick Perrys Politik ).
> Wäre es also klüger einfach die Klagen alle pauschal abzuwenden oder eben ein Gesetz zu machen, das Klagen gegen Großprojekte verbietet?


 

NEIN..... werd nicht zum Republikaner..... okay... das gehört in den anderen Thread. 

Zum Thema: Ich finds peinlich, tut mir Leid. Umweltschutz hin oder her. Das Projekt ist schon so lange geplant, da kann mir heute keiner mehr kommen, das diverse Käfer, oder andere Tiere geschützt werden müssen. Wer sich wirklich an sowas aufgeilen will, der hätte das schon vor Jahren getan und nicht nachdem das VERDAMMTE VOLK entschieden hat, das der Laden gebaut wird 

Doppelmoral halt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Gesetze werden ja von Lobbyisten gemacht und die schreiben sich das ja so hin, wie sie es am besten brauchen und das bedeutet eben auch, dass es nicht wirklich eindeutig ist, sondern immer noch ein Interpretationsspielraum bleibt.
> Wie jetzt auch. Letztendlich kannst du auch noch klagen, ob nicht noch eine andere Amsel Art im Wald lebt oder ob dort doch noch Rehe vorkommen (auch wenn niemand je eins gesehen hat, ausschließen kann mans ja nicht).
> Und das kannst du immer so weiter machen und so weiter und so weiter.
> Einerseits völlig richtig, denn wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat, so ist das hier eben, daher kann sowas auch schon mal 20 Jahre dauern oder länger.
> Die Frage ist hier, kann man sich das heute noch leisten, sowas so lange zu verzögern oder zu verschleppen?



Um einen Baustopp bei einem ordnungsgemäß genehmigten Projekt zu erreichen, brauchst du mehr als ein "könnte". Da muss eine geschützte Art beobachtet worden sein. Die Prüfungsverfahren und der Artenschutz sind nämlich durchaus nicht komplett offen formuliert. (eher lassen sie komplette Bereiche unreglementiert...)

Wie lange man es sich heute noch leisten kann, die Umwelt einfach zu schützen, ist allerdings eine schwere Frage. Bislang haben wir nämlich nur Erkenntnisse dazu, wie lange man es sich leisten kann, sie zu schädigen.
Zu viele Erkenntnisse.
Viel zu viele.


----------



## axel25 (22. Dezember 2011)

@plaggy: Man hat bereits vor 20 Jahren dagegen gewttert. Da haben aber weder wird, die breite Masse, noch die Presse noch sonst wer darüber berichtet. Das waren damals ProBahn, VCD usw.

Die Sache mit den Umweltschutzklagen ist die Notbremse gegen ein Projekt, von dem dir eine 2. Klässlerin vorrechnen kann, dass es die Leistungsfähigkeit der Ost-West-Achse nach unten schraubt und Verspätungen provozieren muss.


----------



## plaGGy (22. Dezember 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> @plaggy: Man hat bereits vor 20 Jahren dagegen gewttert. Da haben aber weder wird, die breite Masse, noch die Presse noch sonst wer darüber berichtet. Das waren damals ProBahn, VCD usw.
> 
> Die Sache mit den Umweltschutzklagen ist die Notbremse gegen ein Projekt, von dem dir eine 2. Klässlerin vorrechnen kann, dass es die Leistungsfähigkeit der Ost-West-Achse nach unten schraubt und Verspätungen provozieren muss.


 
Und die Umwelt verkommt zur Farce dabei .... weil es keinem der sie nun als Speerspitze in den Kampf führt wirklich interessiert. Bis dann irgendwann alle Umweltschutzbestimmungen ad acta gelegt werden, damit das nicht mehr vorkommt. Schade drum.

Btw: Das Volk hat entschieden. Und nun kommen dier selbst ernannten "wahren" Demokraten, und alles ist gelogen. #
Man kann sich nun wieder drüber streiten, ob die ganze Kiste echt nutzlos ist, aber es hat nun eine demokratische Legitimation und zwar die härteste die es gibt, das Volksvotum, bei dem jeder in BaWü mitmachen konnte.

Aber man kann sich im stillen Kämmerlein, beim Weinen vorm einsamen Schrein ja alles einreden...

Sie sollen man "Eier" zeigen und endlich mit dem SCheiß aufhören. Erst wars Grund A, der hat sich zerschlagen,  dann wars Grund B, da wurde nichts draus, dann wars kein Volksvotum, nun ist es ein, das mit erschütterndern Mehrheit abgeschlagen wurde, da man davon ausgehen muss, das alle NICHT-Wähler mehr dafür als dagegen waren, nun kommen die Käfer, wenn dies nicht werden, dann wird man halt nen neuen Grund erfinden...

Das ist lächerlich. Und davon bringtz mich auch keiner ab. Ob das Ding nun zu teuer ist oder nicht. Die Mehrheit der Menschen hat entschieden, wie und warum auch immer. Ob nun die Dummheit seigt oder die Vernunft, wer will das bestimmen? Dann bräuchten wir ein 2. BaWü das die gleiche Geschichte genau andersherum anpackt. Haben wir nicht. Also Ende der Diskussion!

Edit: Wenn das Teil nun wegen sowas nicht gebaut wird, hat im Geiste eine Art von Terror gesiegt.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. Dezember 2011)

dem "edit" stimme ich voll und ganz ZU!

denn es ist schon eine ganz schöne FARCE um nicht zu sagen LÄCHERLICH, wenn jetzt die ganzen "wir wollen ein volks-abstimmung"-wanna-be-demokraten sich gegen die getroffene ENTSCHEIDUNG eben jenes VOLKS wenden, nur weil man noch ein paar stroh-halme findet bzw. blokade-politik betreiben möchte (das finde ich schon auf bundes-ebene so *******, wenn die opposition zwar genauso ideenlos ist wie die regierung, aber mal pauschal zu allem NEIN (!) sagt, nur um sagen zu können das die regierung eh nix zu wege bringt bzw. um dinge zu blokieren und das dann der regierung an zu hängen (sollte die opposition die mehrheit in einer der parlaments-kammern haben, ist das doch das erste was die machen - alles blokieren was durch diese kammer durch muss!)....d.h.

DAS DING SOLLTE NUN OHNE BLOKADE GEBAUT WERDEN!

mfg LAX
ps: bin gespannt was aus dieser lächerlichen haltung der protestler wird...hoffe die fallen auf die "fresse" (sorry, aber besseres wort fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Tarvos (27. Dezember 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Man kann sich nun wieder drüber streiten, ob die ganze Kiste echt nutzlos ist, aber es hat nun eine demokratische Legitimation und zwar die härteste die es gibt, das Volksvotum, bei dem jeder in BaWü mitmachen konnte.


 Falsch.
Das Volk, bzw 30% der Wahlberechtigten haben entschieden, das sie bereit sind jegliche Summe zu zahlen, die das Ding kosten wird. Der Weg zu den 20 Milliarden bei 15 Jahre Bauzeit ist geebnet. Zitiere mich zu gebener Zeit.
Die restlichen 70% müssen leider ebenfalls zahlen. Ich wäre glücklich, wenn wenigstens das an die Stimme gekoppelt wäre.
Für die Frage "wollt ihr S21 finanzieren?" sind 30% der Stimmen zusammengekommen, das undemokratische Quorum verlangt allerdings 33%.
-> Cheat 1

Es ging nicht um das Projekt bei der Abstimmung. Kein Wunder, hätte man gefragt "wollt ihr den Bahnhof", hätten die Stimmen höchstens sehr knapp dafür gerreicht.
-> Cheat 2

Die Abstimmung erfolgte lange nach Baubeginn. Mein Tipp: Hätte man bis zum Tag der Einweihung gewartet, wären 95% der Abstimmenden für den Bahnhof.
-> Cheat 3

Absurd ist es, wenn behauptet wird es wäre legitimiert bei so einer Abstimmung. Nur weils um die Finanzierung geht, heisst es noch nicht das ein Nein Wähler automatisch für das Projekt ist und umgekehrt. Dieser Rückschluss ist in höchstem Grad undemokratisch.
Der Grüne Kretschmann ist ein astreiner CDU Mann, zum Glück habe ich stets an die Realität geglaubt, das man das Ding irgendwie durchbekommt.
Für die nächste Bundestagswahl empfehle ich "Wollt ihr die FDP aus der Regierung jagen?" Jeder der nicht hingeht stimmt automatisch mit Nein und damit für die FDP.

Unsaubere Arbeitsweise der Beführworter habe ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, wie die Mittelzweckentfremdung für Werbegelder. Soviel zur tollen Demokratie im Ländle.


----------



## Oromus (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke plaGGy du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.


----------

